#lubuntu 2011-07-18
<KM0201> do you think we'll ever see a time when you walk into a best buy, etc.. and buy a pc/laptop w/o an operating system, and you can purchase it separately (or use your own)....
<stlsaint> KM0201: nope, but you can order one from off line that will be cheaper than store with no OS
<KM0201> i doubt that
<KM0201> i got a pretty nice laptop for $299 out the door saturday
<KM0201> it SUCKS w/ 7 (not enough ram)... but it's awesome w/ Lubuntu.
<stlsaint> KM0201: nice
<KM0201> they sell you a cheap laptop, knowing your'e gonna be totally irritated that it's slow, because it doesn't have enough ram.
<KM0201> i wonder how many got hoodwinked by that.
<KM0201> and then.. i had to tell that clown at best buy, "No, I don't want any antivirus... I don't care that it's free"
<KM0201> so the guy finally gets the drift i don't want AV, a free trial of office, etc.. takes me to the Geek Squad to check out (already knew i'd be in for another sales pitch)
<KM0201> and of course they want to set my laptop up for me, and install Norton, and MS Office, bla bla bla.
<KM0201> i finally had to tell them i'm just not interested in their stuff, and they finally let me pay
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> lubuntu uses less ram than puppylinux
<KM0201> linuxman410: i dunno about that
<KM0201> how much ram does your system have
<linuxman410> KM0201 i tried puppy live cd and lubuntu live cd with 768 ram and lubuntu was faster
<KM0201> linuxman410: hmm, don't really see how thats possible, but.. ok.
<linuxman410> KM0201 does lubuntu decided on lmde yet or not
<KM0201> lmde?
<KM0201> linux mint debian edition?
<linuxman410> i mean light version
<KM0201> i have no idea what you're talking about
<KM0201> how much lighter can lubuntu be?
<alazare619> i think he means a minimal install
<alazare619> ie no apps
<Unit193> linuxman410: LightDM or LXDM?
<alazare619> wich in all honesty if you want that just get debian netinstalll and start from scratch
<Unit193> linuxman410: There is always lubuntu-core
<linuxman410> KM0201 they was talking about changing from lxde to something lighter i forget what it was
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-core
<ubot5> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<linuxman410> light gm
<KM0201> linuxman410: dunno, i like lxde, so i hope they don't change it just for the sake of changing it.
<alazare619> afaik why not just do debian and choose your guy from the netinstall...
<alazare619> or ubuntu netinstall
<KM0201> never heard of light gm
<KM0201> linuxman410: or do you mean light gdm?
<linuxman410> yes
<KM0201> i dunno
<KM0201> i just hope they don't screw up lubuntu...
<KM0201> Unit193: what is that alternative log in screen you sent me a while ago.
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses LXDE and that will not change
<KM0201> i wanna put that on my new laptop
<Unit193> LightDM is what it's (so far) going with in 11.10
<Unit193> KM0201: GDM
<KM0201> ok.
<Unit193> KM0201: Doesn't seem to work the best with Lubuntu
<KM0201> Unit193: i got it on a desktop working fine w/ lubuntu
<Unit193> Alrighty then, I never tried that hard :P
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> it works fine
<KM0201> i put it on my mom/dads/sisters PC... it was easier than telling them to type user names.
<KM0201> now it's kinda like they had w/ Ubuntu, click a username, enter password
<KM0201> that was weird
<Unit193> KM0201: That's how it's going to be with LightDM (If they stick with it)
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> Unit193: i kinda hope they go w/ it
<KM0201> i like it
<KM0201> but the default lubuntu screen doesn't bother me either.
<KM0201> hmm, think i might have screwed something up
<KM0201> lol, i'll know ina  second
<alazare619> hows lubuntu performance everyone id like to know a little before i wipe my crunchbang laptop
<linuxman410> KM0201 when is 11.10 coming out
<KM0201> ok, got it fixed
<KM0201> seems lxdm didn't co-operate as easily as i thought it would..lol
<linuxman410> KM0201 when is 11.10 coming out
<KM0201> 11.10 ---- october 2011
<KM0201> linuxman410: thats how all ubuntu's are version numbers ar edone.... (Year year/month month)...
<KM0201> so.. 4.10 came out... october of 2004
<KM0201> 6.06 --- June of 06
<KM0201> and so forth
<john_rambo> when I click on the start menu, launchers ...nothing happens
<john_rambo> opened xchat using Gnomedo
<john_rambo> when I click on the start menu, launchers ...nothing happens  ..Just rebooted but same thing
<zkriesse_> hello lubuntu-ers
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> hoe can i enable auto-login in 11.04?
<EagleScreen> I dont want to have to type my user and password in lxdm each time I start the computer up
<lubun> i cant delete or transfer files off of my mp3 players and flash drive... it always shows errors... (i just did a fresh install) do i need to install drivers?
<KM0201> lubun: what type of mp3 player and flash drive?
<lubun> i have an old ipod nano... a phillips go gear aria, and a usb stick cruzer?
<lubun> KM0201: see above
<KM0201> ok, the "old nano".. use gtkpod to sync... ou can't drag/drop to them
<KM0201> the cruzer... that's a sandisk isn't it?
<lubun> yes
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> on sandisk thumb drives, sandisk puts a utility on them, to keep them from being used on anything but windows, there's a utility you can install either from the ubuntur epositories (it's a command line utility) to remove that, you can use fdisk under ubuntu to do it, or you can boot wndows (if you still have it) and download a tool from sandisk, to remove it
<lubun> let me try and find that
<KM0201> lubun: if you still have windows....  http://u3.sandisk.com/launchpadremoval.htm
<lubun> i do have it but on another pc.
<KM0201> ok, then you'd need to sudo apt-get install u3-tool
<KM0201> you might even be able to use fdisk to just wreck the thumb drive, and then format it to a new filesystem.
<KM0201> lubun: keep mind, all those tools, you will lose data, so make sure any important data on the thumb drive, is backed up
<lubun> well... i backup everything on a external HDD before i went from Ubuntu to Lubuntu. idk what happened, but now they dont work under lubuntu...
<KM0201> lubun: your external hard drive (that worked on Ubuntu) won't work on Lubuntu?
<lubun> no  i mean the devices
<lubun> KM0201: its the mp3's that are not working... they worked fine in ubuntu
<KM0201> li don't understand, an mp3, is a file, not a device.
<KM0201> are you saying you cant play mp3s?
<lubun> the only thing i ddint like was that the mp3 always had the music mixed up when i played it.
<lubun> mp3 device
<lubun> the go gear, the flash drive, the ipod
<KM0201> ok, i don't know about the go gear and the flash drive, but the ipod, install gtkpod
<lubun> well actuall i just got the sandisk but so idk about that
<lubun> k
<lubun> let me try to use that now
<cg2916> how do you join the lubuntu artwork team?
<KM0201> cg2916: i dunno, but they need help
<KM0201> lol
<cg2916> ok
<KM0201> phillw: probably knows
<cg2916> what with?
<cg2916> phillw, do you know?
<lubun> KM0201: heres a kind of off topic question do you know how to take pictures out of a ipod and save them to the computer?
<KM0201> lol, uh, everything. lubuntu's artwork leaves a bit to be desired (although thats part of its charm)
<KM0201> lubun: as far as i know, gtkpod should be able to do that... i don't have an ipod anymore...
<cg2916> phillw must be afk
<cg2916> he seems to know a lot, considering i see his name on every other page on the wiki
<KM0201> lol, i think thats his "job" (to updat the wiki)
<cg2916> yeah
<cg2916> so, nobody knows about the artwork team other than phillw?
<saganbyte> Hi there :)
<saganbyte> I just installed Lubuntu for the first time and was wondering how I could change the font size for the system
<saganbyte> In Ubuntu it was Preferences>Appearance, how s it in Lubuntu
<saganbyte> Ok found id
<saganbyte> it*
<saganbyte> Thanks anyway :)
<cg2916> sent phillw an email
<lubun> even gtk wont let me delete,,,?
<KM0201> delete what?
<KM0201> songs on an ipod
<KM0201> ?
<lubun> yeah, i just get errors
<KM0201> hmm
<lubun> thats how i feel
<KM0201> lo.l
<KM0201> !ipod
<ubot5> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<KM0201> lubun: what happens when you try to sync the ipod back to your pc?
<cg2916> phillw, you there now?
<lubun> it says full, but thats becuase i have to much music
<KM0201> jmm
#lubuntu 2011-07-19
<KM0201> anybody smart around?
<KM0201> bueller...?   bueller?...
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> lxpanel just crashed when I logged into lubuntu 11.04
<JainAmber> All icons appear weird on lxpanel
<pmatulis> is there a decent calendar that displays the time of different timezones?  i used it quite a bit in standard Ubuntu
<bioterror> pmatulis, nope. if you dont want to pull vanilla buntus stuff ;)
<pmatulis> bioterror: gah!
<bioterror> but you can easily calculate timezones ;)
<pmatulis> bioterror: i always get mixed up  :D
<pmatulis> bioterror: i work with people in many timezones, then we change to DST, and so on
<KM0201> anybody around, i have a rather obscure question/minor bug.
<saganbyte> HI there
<saganbyte> Is there some way I can add the terminal icon in the bottom panel next the browser icons?
<saganbyte> Is there some way I can add the terminal icon in the bottom panel next the browser icons?
<saganbyte> opps, sorry for the double entry
<KM0201> saganbyte: of course
<KM0201> right click panel,
<KM0201> add remove items
<KM0201> then highlight application launch bar (the one right next to menu)
<KM0201> choose Edit...
<KM0201> then use the next window, to add the terminal
<saganbyte> KM0201, thank you so much :)
<KM0201> np. :)
<KM0201> saganbyte: once you add icons there, you can highlight them, and use the up/down buttons, to put them in the order you want
<KM0201> bioterror: u around?
<saganbyte> KM0201, oh cool :)
<bioterror> KM0201, now I am
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> got a weird one. (not a major issue.. just.. strange)
<bioterror> what kind of
<KM0201> i installed nautilus, mainly so i could use the nautilus-samba extension, to easily share folders... i rarely launch nautilus and actually use it
<KM0201> now last night, i launched nautilus, to set up a share,
<bioterror> why oh why
<KM0201> it set up, and everything went fine, so i closed nautilus/and the terminal
<bioterror> you can just add stuff to smb.conf and that's it
<KM0201> where is smb.conf?
<bioterror> under /etc/
<KM0201> anyway, the whole point... after i close nautilus, my terminal is always brown.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i don't have have smb.conf
<KM0201> under .etc
<KM0201> oh wait
<KM0201> i found it
<bioterror> look into /etc/samba/
<KM0201> yeah
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647464/
<bioterror> that easy
<KM0201> hmm
<bioterror> add just that kind of lines at the end of smb.conf, restart your samba and enjoy your shares
<KM0201> if its that easy, i'm just gonna nuke nautilus then
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> it is that easy
<KM0201> if it was really that simple, i'm gonna kick myself.
<KM0201> gonna go to another pc and test real quick
<bioterror> kick twice, one from me for installing nautilus ;)
<KM0201> doesn't seem to work
<KM0201> i get a "failed to mount share" on the other machine
<KM0201> it sees my laptop though
<KM0201> and smbd is running
<bioterror> did you restart samba?
<bioterror> and did you change sad157 to your own username? ;)
<KM0201> yes, and yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> comment force group ;)
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> gimme a sec
<KM0201> bioterror: curious, what would commenting forcegroup do?
<KM0201> getting readyt o see if it worked
<bioterror> it does not force that group
<KM0201> bioterror: that worked.... now, only question... what would i change to make it prompt for a password?
<bioterror> you can remove user too :D
<KM0201> oof course.
<KM0201> hmm, even after commenting out the user, it still doesn't ask for the password
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> comment mask's too
<KM0201> masks?
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> that makes sense
<bioterror> and restart samba
<bioterror> I dont want passwords on my local lan ;)
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> that didn't work either though
<bioterror> strip more stuff from it ;)
<KM0201> when i commented out mask, it doesn't let me see any files in the shared folder
<KM0201> bioterror: you see anything else i could try to make it ask for a password
<KM0201> http://pastebin.com/MKYEYix9
<bioterror> dont force user?
<KM0201> ok, lemme try that, i thought i tried that a minute ago though
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> take public off
<bioterror> then it wont ask for passwords
<KM0201> no, i WANT it to ask for passwords
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> that's what I ment
<bioterror> :D
<KM0201> hmm
<bioterror> public = yes   === guest ok
<KM0201> hmm, ok..
<KM0201> so just change it to No, right?
<bioterror> comment it off
<AmberJ> My lxpanel crashed some hours ago...
<AmberJ> All icons were looking weird...
<AmberJ> http://i55.tinypic.com/20l17vs.png
<AmberJ> This has happened 3rd time in last couple of weeks...
<AmberJ> Are there any log files to look for some info?
<bioterror> you can look for Xorg.0.log
<KM0201> bioterror: when i remove public, it doesn't even show the folder under the machine
<KM0201> thats what it done last time i tried it to.
<bioterror> should show as you have browsable
<KM0201> wel,l now the folder is there, but when i click it, it says "Permission Denied"
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> remember!
<KM0201> doesn't make any sense
<KM0201> no.. don't remember
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> ofcourse it does
<bioterror> smbpasswd -a ken
<KM0201> why would you assume "of course it does" because my user/group is commented out?
<bioterror> put your password ;)
<AmberJ> bioterror, unfortunately, I rebooted my machine several times after the incident...So, neither Xorg.0.log nor Xorg.0.log.old are of any use now...
<KM0201> bioterror: lol
<KM0201> bioterror: still permission denied
<KM0201> doesn't even ask for a username password
<bioterror> restarted service?
<KM0201> i probably need to remove all those other comments.
<KM0201> yes.
<KM0201> bioterror: i dunno, i cannot get it to ask for my password
<haryv> I was told lubuntu is a ligher verson of ubuntu. I want it to run zoneminder, a open source dvr, asterisk voip phone app and mysql.
<KM0201> haryv: ok?
<KM0201> so install lubuntu and let it run it
<haryv> okay
<haryv> how active is this channel most of the day?
<KM0201> haryv: more active at night
<KM0201> haryv: if you can set up that stuff in Ubuntu, you shouldn't have any trouble doing it in Lubuntu.
<haryv> Never used either one.
<haryv> I started using linux when it was slackware in the mid to late 90s. its come along way in the open souce world
<KM0201> ya
<haryv> but I just got tired of the missing dependacies and its associated time consuming problem of looking for them
<KM0201> well, if you use the package manager, those days are over
<KM0201> sounds like you might be compiling a few things from source, so you might still have some headaches there
<bioterror> replace slapt-get with apt-get ;)
<bioterror> KM0201, go without credentials ;9
<KM0201> bioterror: i wish i could, i just don't like the idea of that
<bioterror> no problem behind NAT ;)
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> i'm behind a NAT.. but. mi just don't like it.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'll figure i tout.
<haryv> been using apt-get cvn yum rpm for years.
<haryv> but not to much interesting the linux end of things much anymore. I make real money doing automotive repairs and anything technical in nature.
<bioterror> fix my car :D
<KM0201> lopl
<haryv> bio, is it defered maintence? suden failure? or emissions issues?
<bioterror> around 2000RPM I get single cylinder misfire error code
<KM0201> that doesn't sound good.
<KM0201> what kind of car
<haryv> make,mode,year,submode,engine size ?
<haryv> could be a floating spring.
<bioterror> SAAB 9-5 2.2TiD (opel/vauxhall Y22DTR) ;)
<haryv> err valve
<haryv> year?
<bioterror> it's probably that valve which has hoses to turbo and hmm
<bioterror> what's that word in english
<bioterror> low pressure pump or something like that at the end of othe engine
<bioterror> haryv, 2003
<bioterror> if I remove hose from one of those places, no problems around 2000RPM
<bioterror> so I'm going to take my car for inspection and get rid of disel ;)
<bioterror> diesel
<haryv> Or, could be poor ignition spark. Anytime the rpms on a engine increase on a vehicle, if the spark is weak to begin with, then it will not fire at higher rpms.
<haryv> get a scope of the secondary at 2000 rpms or better
<bioterror> I'll just leave that car for someone elses trouble ;)
<KM0201> man this is driving me crazy
<KM0201> there has to be a way to do this,
<haryv> Also, vacume transducer on the intake and hooked to a scope. If the valve is floating, it will show as a momintary drop in vacume on that one particular cylinder at 2000 rpms.
<bioterror> I was going to check injectors, but I need to remove camshaft on stuff
<bioterror> and stuff
<bioterror> I decided not to go that way :D
<haryv> fuel pressure drop on that one injector. again pressure transducer on fuel rail and one on crankshaft position sensor will show fuel volume drop if the injector flow is low, indicating fuel restriction.
<haryv> bio, the days of "looking" at a car part when it comes to troubeshooting are long gone.
<bioterror> I have WIS and EPC and stuff ;)
<haryv> For example, I have a $5,000 snapon scanner that can do most test. What I like about it is the bidirectional control. It can shift the transmission while in drive. It can check the flow rate index inside the transmission indicating the wear rate of the automatic clutch disk. It can energize the abs pump, disable the fuel injectors and so on.
<bioterror> Tech II costs with software around that much :D
<haryv> I know
<haryv> but TechII is only for GM
<haryv> but it is factory scanner.
<haryv> It can graph all sensors
<haryv> do relearns
<haryv> reprogram keys for ford
<bioterror> does that device work on almsot every car if you have OBDII?
<haryv> from 1982-2010 ODBI/ODBII and possibly can bus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhbQrHGgWAc
<bioterror> it's a shame that OBDII is so slow
<haryv> I have noticed that on my unit
<haryv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLyAz5GNHbs&feature=related
<haryv> but, you can record a movie for analasys on the desktop pc.
<haryv> lubunto very slow to download
<KM0201> i like using reverse connections
<SWAT> anyone willing to verify/check a very simple lubuntu 11.04 + bluetooth (bluez) bug? ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/813167 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813167 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetoothd can not be started" [Undecided,New]
<haryv> must be a faster place for downloads
<HackerII> huh, there is a god
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> ok, bbl
#lubuntu 2011-07-20
<Byan> I did not think getting sound to work would be this difficult >_<
<_schulte_> looking at /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf it is not clear how to add support for other Xsessions (e.g., xmonad) any suggestions?
<KM0201> Byan: do you have pulse audio installed?
<KM0201> Byan: ?
<_schulte_> never mind, found the "session" option, which should work
<KM0201> o/
<Northernen> \o
<KM0201> pretty soon we'll do the YMCA dance
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Northernen: seriously, you outta give it a whirl, right now, its a community release, but it's stable, and 11.10, it'll be recognized by canonical
<KM0201> lubuntu.net
<leccy> yeah, canonical will defo recognise it - they need a decent fall-back position from unity...
<leccy> and afaik MS isn't currently arguing with the lxde dev team
<cg2916> phillw, are you there?
<cg2916> how can i join the lubuntu artwork team?
<leccy> cg2916, do you use inkscape? (just curious)
<cg2916> what the heck is that?
<leccy> vector drawing program, like adobe illustrator
<leccy> i must have insulted him
<cg2916> whenever i resume from suspend, my screen is black
<KM0201> cg2916: foirst question, is how much swap space do you have, and how much RAM do you have?
<cg2916> i believe it's 768 mb both
<cg2916> how do i find out for swure
<cg2916> sure*
<cg2916> KM0201, you there?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> if your swap is only 768mb... i'd say there's a good chance thats why your havng this issue.
<cg2916> how do i fix it?
<KM0201> cg2916: in a terminal     free -m
<cg2916> ok
<KM0201> whats it say next to "Mem" under total
<cg2916> Wow, it says 748 mb
<cg2916> I know i have 768
<cg2916> a 256 and a 512 mb chip
<KM0201> thats fine..
<KM0201> whats it say next to swap?
<cg2916> 768
<KM0201> i'm not positive, but i bet thats partly your problem
<cg2916> how do i get lubuntu to recognize the other 20mb?
<KM0201> it probably is... i wouldn't be overly concerned w/ that
<KM0201> your issue, if either of those two are your isue, i'd be its more that your swap space is very limited, rather than your memory
<cg2916> should i up it to 1gb or down it to 546 mb
<cg2916> 748*
<cg2916> hello?
<KM0201> sorry
<cg2916> ok
<KM0201> i'm in like 15 different channels, if people don't say my name when talking, it doesn't alert me.
<cg2916> Ok
<cg2916> I'll do it from now on
<KM0201> i would up it to about 1500mb-2gigs
<cg2916> But, won't the swap and RAM conflict?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> not at all actually
<KM0201> swap, is what RAM uses, when it's full (to keep your pc from crashing)
<KM0201> hibernating, almost always takes up all your ram...
<cg2916> so, will the screen issue be fixed?
<KM0201> general rule of thumb, swap should be 1.5-2x your physical ram.
<KM0201> thats wha ti'm saying, i can't say 100% thats your problem.
<cg2916> and the ram isn't filling up yet, although it may fix minecraft
<KM0201> but.. you definitely don't have enough swap space
<cg2916> ok
<KM0201> i doubt it will fix minecraft
<cg2916> anything else that can fix my screen?
<KM0201> well, what graphics processor are you using
<cg2916> hang on
<cg2916> ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<KM0201> that could also be the issue.
<KM0201> ATI's can be notoriously buggy in Linux (i have very little experience w/ them.. maybe soemone else here does.. frankly, I avoid them)
<cg2916> ok... right
<cg2916> anything i can do
<cg2916> KM0201 what can i do
<cg2916> KM0201
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> honestly.. 'm not sure a bigger swap is gonna fix the problem (but its certainly not helping)
<KM0201> it's probably gonna be a PITA to resize your swap.
<cg2916> idc about swap yet
<cg2916> what about my screen
<KM0201> cg2916: yu're not getting it, there is a very good possibility, your lack of swap space, is causing your hibernate/screen prob.
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> i'll make it bigger and then come back to you
<Byan> KM0201: sorty of
<Byan> sort of*
<KM0201> Byan: ?.. don't recall the question
<Byan> I figured out that my edgers kernel doesn't seem to have alsa modules with it
<Byan> my sound issue
<KM0201> oh.
<KM0201> whats your sound device?
<Byan> ati based "intel hda"
<KM0201> Byan: how does lspci identify the device?
<Byan> computer isn't on right now, but it's a says ati Azalia (intel hda) something like that
<KM0201> hmm, yah, those are a pain sometimes
<Byan> but it's not that though
<Byan> I have no sound modules at all..
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> i'm helping someone w/ the same problem (and i think you two have the saame device).. so if i get anywhere, i'll let you know
<Byan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/795815
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 795815 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound in 11.04 with 2.6.39-3 kernel; alsa-source build fails" [Undecided,New]
<KM0201> she's done so much crap though, she's gonna reinstall
<Byan> lol, I doubt it's the same problem as I am using 2.6.39
<KM0201> oh ok.. :)
<Byan> I am also unable to get sound working in 2.6.38, but it shows up in alsamixer, so I am pretty sure it has to do with fixing the perfed sound device, since I have two
<Byan> let me know about that case you're working on, for reference
<KM0201> ya
<KM0201> will do.
<lubun> my cdrom "mounts" but says this "location is not mountable" i cant open the cd anywhere. i found a thread but i has alot of different solutions the last one seems the easiest which is this but no one replied to it,DOES ANYONE KNOW what this command does? "sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends"
<bioterror> installs usefull stuff to gvfs
<bioterror> those should already be installed
<lubun> ... well, that was the last suggestion.
<lubun> the other ones seemed more complicated to me
<jmarsden> lubun: The "useful stuff" in gvfs-backends is the low level program code modules that let gvfs know how to access several different kinds of remote filesystems.
<lubun> so then that wouldnt help with the cdrom?
<lubun> jmarsden?
<jmarsden> lubun: I doubt it.  Can you mount the same cdrom by hand using mount ?
<lubun> Im kind of new so idk how to do that
<lubun> mplayer cdda:// ????
<jmarsden> OK.  Are you willing to type in a few commands in a terminal session?
<lubun> yeah... i just not to savy thats all
<jmarsden> OK, so first create a new directory to mount the cdrom onto, by doing      sudo mkdir /tmp/testcd
<bioterror> why not just use /mnt?
<bioterror> just asking
<lubun> ok i did that, but bioterror brings up my point about to many solutions. then i get lost in what ive done  and what if what i do messes it up?
<jmarsden> bioterror: You can put it anywhere you wan, but this is a temporary test, you shouldn't mount directly to mnt, there may be other things under it already... so I coudl do mkdir /mnt/whatever   but then I'd have to remember to rmdir it afterwards to keep things clean... so using /tmp is nice :)
<jmarsden> lubun: See above... using /tmp/ anything means if it messes up you can reboot and it will go away :)
<lubun> ok i did that...
<lubun> cd?
<jmarsden> Put the cdrom in the drive.  Then do     sudo mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/sr0 /tmp/testcd
<jmarsden> And tell me if it gives you any messages when you do that.
<jmarsden> lubun: What happened?
<lubun> jmarsden:  "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"     I have to drives so maybe something else
<jmarsden> OK, put it in the other drive and run the command again :)
<lubun> jmarsden: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<jmarsden> Aha, so the CDROM does not seem to be a normal CDROM.  How was it created and what kind of filesystem is on it?
<lubun> ummm? what?
<jmarsden> That CDROM... what is on it and how did it get there?
<jmarsden> How did you create it?
<lubun> you mean the disc...
<jmarsden> Yes, the one you put into your sr0 drive :)
<jmarsden> The CDROm we are trying to mount... that one :)
<lubun> its an audio disc, speech
<jmarsden> So... why would you be trying to mount an audio CD???
<lubun> it wont open
<lubun> i cant do anything with it
<lubun> but i see your poin
<lubun> t
<lubun> is that why it says not mountable as soon as it goes in?
<jmarsden> I'd think so.  It is not a CDROM at all.  It is an audio CD.  CD and CDROM are not exactly the same thing.
<lubun> your ruining my life .... lol... jk
<jmarsden> Is the "audio disc" really a nice normal standard audio CD, 44.1KHz 16bit stereo, per the official specs?  How did the audio get onto it?
<jmarsden> (IF it is a commercial store bought audio CD, OK, it should be standard... if you made it yourself... we have more questions to ask!)
<lubun> no i didnt make it... i bought it
<lubun> ;et me try to use rhythmbox
<jmarsden> OK.  Do other audio CDs play OK in your Lubuntu machine?
<lubun> ok i have to go and look for it through rhythmbox, but i can get it now, on my other machine, it auto"mounts" and prompt to open with file manager or music player...
<jmarsden> lubun: That sounds like GNOME/Nautilus doing its stuff... those do not exist in Lubuntu.  try a different audio CD and see if you can play that one automatically in Lubuntu, so you know if the issue is with all audio CDs or just the first one.
<lubun> now to find a music cd to try
 * KM0201 hasn't bought a cd in years.
<KM0201> :)
<lubun> yeah... i cant find one either. i have plenty of speeches. but not music. I can copy and paste the sound files out, but i cant play them through rhythmbox... but im just trying to put them in my ipod so it will do i guess.
<lubun> on another note. I cannot seem to get my ipod or gogear or sandisk to work always errors. do you remember our chat KM0201? it works on this machine but not my other one...
<KM0201> hmm
<lubun> its ok i guess but this computer is ANCIENT so it is so slow.... the other one is super fast...
<lubun> the pc at my shop is 1gig (of 2) 3gig Pent4, this one is 1.6 or 1.7 gig pent 4 with 512 gig ram
<KM0201> lol, the laptop that just smoked on me the other day, was a 1.6ghz celeron, 1.5gig of ram... .i had almost more ram than i did proc. speed
<lubun> wow... this one i got at a thrift store... it was on windows 2000 server edition when i got it... i looked into buying ram, but after reading about that i decided ill just wait and build me a new one...
<lubun> KM0201: what was that audio sound controller that you recomended a few days ago? was it audacious? to configure the sound output ad mics and things like that?
<KM0201> oops, sorry, didn't hear him.
<vz88> hi. i have one question about the ext4 filesystem
<vz88> is ext4 compatible to ntfs?
<KM0201> vz88: commpatible? what do you mean.
<LubuntuPowered> KM0201
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: ?
<LubuntuPowered> will respond to all your questions within 5 minutes 24/7
<LubuntuPowered> that was fast!
<bioterror> ext4 has nothing to do with ntfs
<KM0201> what was fast?
<bioterror> ntfs is propietary filesystem
<LubuntuPowered> response time
<KM0201> i just saw the channel highlighted showing someone asked a question, thats all.
<KM0201> he never responded back, so.. i dunno.. but yea, pretty much my responsse was gonna be they are completely different..
<LubuntuPowered> i still have the same issue with my internet
<KM0201> i was just curious though, i don't think he phrased his question correctly
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: what issue is that?
<LubuntuPowered> not exceeding 4mb, while i get 17mb+ with all my other computers wired and unwired
<LubuntuPowered> but it seems the upload speed on Lubuntu is not affected
<LubuntuPowered> same as my other computers
<KM0201> hm, that is strange
<KM0201> i never had a problem like that, and wouldn't even begin to know how to trouble shoot it
<KM0201> my speeds have always been comparable w/ the service i pay for
<LubuntuPowered> also, the only way i can connect is if i uncheck "Enable Networking" while i "auto eth0" and then check it back in
<LubuntuPowered> otherwise it will not connect
<LubuntuPowered> weird?
<KM0201> yes
<bioterror> LubuntuPowered, open terminal and: lspci |grep Network
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> |grep Ether
<bioterror> that's correct
<bioterror> I would like to know your NIC
<LubuntuPowered> it's not showing anything
<KM0201> well, that would explain your problem... :).. you don't have NIC!. it's amazing its even getting 4mb.
<LubuntuPowered> ...
<LubuntuPowered> no
<LubuntuPowered> i have one
<KM0201> !pastebin | LubuntuPowered pastebin your entire lspci, and then give us the link
<ubot5> LubuntuPowered pastebin your entire lspci, and then give us the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> I'm off to sauna ;)
<bioterror> laters mates ;)
<KM0201> have fun
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: any luck?>
<john_rambo> when trying to delete files from /usr/share/applications with pcmanfm as root gettting " "operation not supported"
<john_rambo> want to delete some unwanted launchers from main menu
<KM0201> john_rambo: how are you attempting to delete them?
<KM0201> you're running pcmanfm, as root?
<john_rambo> KM0201, selecting them with mouse & pressing the delete key || tried doing that as myself but that didnt work
<KM0201> john_rambo: try this... sudo rm /path/to/file.name
<KM0201> john_rambo: pcmanfm, to my knowledge, does not support being used w/ sudo (at least when i tried it it didn't)
<john_rambo> KM0201, I want to delete all the launchers in the "others" menu ...... quite difficult to determine the filenames from CLI
<KM0201> john_rambo: browse to the folder/file names w/ pcman fm, then use terminal to delete them.
<john_rambo> KM0201, trying that
<KM0201> john_rambo: i gotta run for a bit, i'll try to check back in in about 30min
<Kurdistan> :) friTTe| is visiting us.
<LubuntuPowered> !pastebinit
<ubot5> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LubuntuPowered> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX [Linksys EtherFast 10/100] (rev 25)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> never heard of that one.
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: is that the only one you have there?
<bioterror> KM0201, that's PCMCIA
<KM0201> hm, yeah it is
<aikInsaan> i have just downloaded lubuntu 11.04 (32bit) and checked the md5 checksum on the torrented iso...which matches but when i run 'usb-creator.exe' it reports a ' End-of-central-directory signature not found...' error
<aikInsaan> and suggestions on what could have gone wrong?
<aikInsaan> or possibly what my noob hands are doing incorrectly?
<bioterror> aikInsaan, use unetbootin for example
#lubuntu 2011-07-21
<aikInsaan> how do i get applications to run on startup in Natty?
<Unit193> aikInsaan: It's right here in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20I%20can%20autostart%20a%20program%20when%20logging%20in%20to%20Desktop
<Unit193> -_-
<Unit193> aikInsaan: It's right here in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20I%20can%20autostart%20a%20program%20when%20logging%20in%20to%20Desktop
<KM0201> Unit193: urxvtd.desktop - file not found.. ;)
<aikInsaan> how do i change auto login upon boot in lubuntu?
<KM0201> lol, i guess he's not saw the other 3x he's been given that answer
<LubuntuPowered> the NIC is around 10 years or more old
<LubuntuPowered> :]
<LubuntuPowered> i have another copy of it brand new still shrink-wrapped
<LubuntuPowered> cuz making use of old things makes me all tingly inside
<KM0201> but is it a pcmia card, like bioterror said, or is it an internal PCI card?
<LubuntuPowered> internal
<KM0201> hmm
<croatia> helou, from croatia
<croatia> I have made ​​remastersys Lubuntu, need username and pasword
<croatia> ani idea?
<croatia> send mail: masnipalac@gmail.com
<croatia> baayyy
<reprapperMC> hello
<reprapperMC> Anyone available to answer some questions about network setup?
<reprapperMC> I'm trying to share internet through ethernet connection. One comp is connected wirelessly, and I want to share that with another comp
<reprapperMC> I have "shared to other computers" turned on but the two still will not connect.
<reprapperMC> I'm always wanted the wired connection so I can use Synergy to use one keyboard and mouse to control both setups.
<reprapperMC> I also wanted*
<reprapperMC> Well,...guess that's my shot in the dark.
<zeroedout> rerapper, so you have a computer with an internet connection through ethernet, and another computer that has a wireless card with wifi?
<zeroedout> ping rerapperMC
<reprapperMC> up back
<reprapperMC> Both computers actually have internet connection through wifi.
<reprapperMC> But I want to connect them hardwire to use Synergy
<reprapperMC> zeroedout, still there?
<zeroedout> rerappermc: They don't need to be hardwired
<reprapperMC> Do I need to make the wireless connection set to "Shared to other computers" also?
<zeroedout> just on the same LAN. so you should be good
<reprapperMC> I'll try it, but when I had this set between Ubuntu and Win the response was much slower through wirless than hardwire.
<zeroedout> forsure. your best bet if you want both on hardwire, is to plug them both into your router
<reprapperMC> The router is downstairs, which is the issue.
<reprapperMC> I tried the first thing here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zeroedout> you can do this in linux, but you'll need to setup some stuff. and it won't be easy. If you want to use your current setup, you'll have to make your computer with wifi the server, and your other machine the client
<zeroedout> you'll need both machines to have a network card each
<zeroedout> you
<zeroedout> you'll need crossover cable to connect the wired machine to the one with wifi
<zeroedout> the wifi machine will be the server. then you need to install a dhcp server (dnsmasq is a good one)
<reprapperMC> Agh...I'll have to get a crossover cable. How was it working in windows though?
<zeroedout> I don't understand, i thought you said one was wired (connected to your router through internet cable) and the other connected through wifi only?
<zeroedout> *ethernet
<reprapperMC> No, both are wifi. But with the previous setup with Win/Ubuntu, I had wireless to the Win computer and shared through ethernet to the Ubuntu.
<zeroedout> was the ethernet cable connected from the ubuntu box to the windows computer?
<reprapperMC> Yes
<reprapperMC> No other network wires but that one.
<zeroedout> that shouldn't work... ethernet cable has to go into a router or switch. if you want to connect one computer to the other, you need crossover cable
 * zeroedout has to go put on some rice, brb
<reprapperMC> Nope, that is how it was set up. Unless this cord is a xover cord with no markings.
<reprapperMC> brb, trying a restart.
<reprapperMC> Ok, well just got it working. woot.
<reprapperMC> One of the changes that was different than the Win/Ubuntu is I had to change out the desktop. I think the network port is bad on the board.
<reprapperMC> Just noticed there is a network card that has an extra network port...I changed the cord to that one and it works now.
<zeroedout> lol, weird. well at least it's working
<reprapperMC> true true.
<reprapperMC> Woohoo, Lubuntu and Synergy FTW. Although, I have no idea how to get autostart working.
<head_victim> Synergy is awesome. I've used it for the last 5 years or more.
<reprapperMC> head_victim, do you know how to set it to autostart with Lubuntu?
<reprapperMC> This only lists how to do it for GDM or KDM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<head_victim> reprapperMC: I'll have to dig it out but basically I followed the instructions on the sourceforge website
<reprapperMC> aghh ok. I'll check those out then
<head_victim> YOu just have to modify it to xdg instead of gdm
<head_victim> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<reprapperMC> Thanks!
<head_victim> I just followed that and fumbled my way through the slightly different config for LXDE.
<reprapperMC> Yeah, that was my only concern is that I was not sure what would be different with LXDE...I'll give it a go though.
<head_victim> Look into /etc/lxdm instead of /etc/gdm
<head_victim> That has basically all the files you need to edit from memory
<reprapperMC> I'm in the midst of installing reprap software, so I'll to try it when that is done.
<head_victim> No worries
<reprapperMC> I have to say, Lubuntu was probably one of the easiest Linux installs I've had. I'm tempted to try dualboot with it on my macbook, as nothing else would work.
<Ascavasaion> I don't like cricket.... I love it!
<morri> I agree
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i changed that button to turn off my pc in bottom ight
<kosaidpo> now iwanna get it back vut icant find out how
<kosaidpo> i went to that menu to add new button but ididnt find it
<semitones> what can I do if "holding shift to bring up Grub" doesn't work, and the computer boots straight to lubuntu, which freezes?
<semitones> freeze is the wrong word: becomes unresponsive
<semitones> except the mouse
<semitones> I can't stay, but I'll check back later! thanks :)
<diytto> How can I modify the mount spot for a volume?
<diytto> Right now I have a volume mount at /media/Linux__ (the system auto mounts there) but I want it at /media/Linux
<KM0201> aikInsaan: did you figure out how to auto login? you were told like 4x yeesterday, but kept asking
<KM0201> diytto: unfortunately, i really don't know the answer to that one...
<diytto> KM0201: I fixed it myself :)
<aikInsaan> KM0201, i did finally manage to fix that...thanks!
<KM0201> diytto: is it a linux filesystem?...
<KM0201> diytto: oh ok.. :)
<KM0201> aikInsaan: ok
<aikInsaan> KM0201, glad you remembered :)
<KM0201> aikInsaan: a couple times i tried to answer, and you disappeared before icould finish typing
<aikInsaan> KM0201, it was a flaky connection i was on yesterday...probably that's why
<KM0201> oh ok
<aikInsaan> out of interest...which IRC client is the 'best'?
<KM0201> aikInsaan: there really is no "best"
<KM0201> !best
<ubot5> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aikInsaan> KM0201, haha...ofcourse!
<KM0201> (not complaining about the poll... its just the factoid... you can ask best-bot)
<KM0201> aikInsaan: personally, i like Xchat... second, for me, would be Xchat-gnome.  Xchat-Gnome, doesn't hav enear the features that Xchat has, but its still a good client
<aikInsaan> KM0201, that question is the topic on ubuntu-bots...lol
<KM0201> aikInsaan: :)
<aikInsaan> KM0201, hmm...i am using Xchat....haven't found many features...reckon there are loads of quality plugins given its immense popularity
<aikInsaan> as pointed out by bestbot ofcourse
<KM0201> aikInsaan: it's fairly configurable, if you want to see "no features"... check out xchat-gnome
<aikInsaan> KM0201, hmm...first time using it....will look around for various config options..moved from mIRC on win which has tons of options
<KM0201> aikInsaan: xchat is highly customizable (not just by the preferences list).. if you need help doing something w/ Xchat, ask in #xchat... they're generally pretty good folks there, IMO.
<aikInsaan> KM0201, yeah i thought so as soon as i saw how popular it is within the community
<KM0201> irssi, is also VERY popular... but... i dunno, its not my cup of tea, i like a GUI.
<KM0201> but its nice to at least have a basic understanding of irssi, in case you get stuck in a console.
<aikInsaan> hmm...xchat it is then
<aikInsaan> how do I start ssh on my box?
<aikInsaan> does the daemon run as a background process by default?
<Unit193> aikInsaan: Do you have it installed?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install openssh-server   will install it, you will then have to configure it
<aikInsaan> Unit193, yeah...running 'ssh' on the terminal spits its usage instructions
<Unit193> aikInsaan: That's the client... Did you want a server or client? The client doesn't need to be running all the time
<aikInsaan> aha! server i reckon as i want to ssh into this box
<Unit193> !sshd
<ubot5> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<aikInsaan> !ssh
<ubot5> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<aikInsaan> hmmm....so no ssh server by default on lubuntu then?
<aikInsaan> how can i confirm that there isn't one on mine already?
<Unit193> By default, I don't think so
<Unit193> aikInsaan: If you run the command, all it will do is install it or tell you it's already up-to-date
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep openssh-server   will tell you if it's installed
<phillw> aikInsaan: you may well find it much easier to use tasksel to install openssh server :)
<phillw> It will take you it all step by step.
<aikInsaan> tasksel...hmm
<aikInsaan> !tasksel
<ubot5> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<phillw> *you through it all*
<phillw> having seen the various horrible messes that people have gotten into trying to install LAMP, I am a great fan of tasksel :)
<aikInsaan> gonna check it out...thanks!
<Unit193> I don't think tasksel is installed by default in 11.04, if that's what you're using, you'll have to install it
<phillw> it is not, you need to add it :( Forgot that they had dropped it... idiots.........
<aikInsaan> yep it isnt
<phillw> sudo apt-get install tasksel
 * phillw mutters as goes and alters tutorials.......
 * Unit193 isn't a wiki guy and doens't have to remember what ones :D
<phillw> Unit193: not just wiki :( Also classroom sessions that are still used >:o
<phillw> hmm. from 10.10 it seems :\
<phillw> now, which one is being dropped... apt-get or aptitude?
<Unit193> Better not be apt-get! I won't know how to install anything! And why the heck?
<phillw> ahh, seems aptitude from ubuntu whilst still preferred at debian... Ooooh, I soooo love standards... anyone can make them :P
<phillw> Unit193: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506025  we're both safe :)
<Unit193> phillw: whew... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9438172&postcount=5 is the best. Lubuntu isn't the only one I use, but the first thing I did was purge Software Center
<phillw> Unit193: you ought to hang around on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=403 the guys and gals do not pull their punches :) the Lubuntu thread for test releases is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11066920 which is my promised link to them all for news etc.
<phillw> it allows them to question me, without joining the mailing list and also keeps a presence on that area for Lubuntu :)
<Unit193> phillw: Maybe I should RSS that :D (I don't have a forum account as my mind can't do the one post fix)
<phillw> I just subscribe by email, that way it pops up in my inbox :P
<phillw> They do know that devs do not read the forum areas, but it is an extra set of experienced people willing to help Lubuntu but not wanting to get involved in mailing lists etc. As I have known quite a few for a few testing cycles, it also gives me chance to keep in touch with them all :)
#lubuntu 2011-07-22
<Byan> KM0201: ever get that girls sound fixed?
<KM0201> Byan: actually, no.. she had done so much crap trying to fix it, couldn't remember 90% of what was "undone" w/ various help in the channel, i talked her through clean installing
<KM0201> (sommeone else had installed it for her, and she was lost)
<KM0201> Byan: once she clean installed, it worked just fine (including on the live cd)
<Byan> hm, ok
<Byan> I just figured it out
<Byan> fixed it using asoundconf
<Byan> KM0201:
<KM0201> hmm, well, to late for her (she had somme other issues as well that were resolved w/ a clean install )
<apanda_> ahoi :) I have a centrino laptop and my bluetooth light wont go off, even tho lubuntu thinks it isnt running
<apanda_> so im not sure if its just the led or if bt is still on
<gonzoMD> hello, smbdy here?
<gonzoMD> is it possible to install lubuntu to a thinkpad t21 via pendrive?
<gonzoMD> it got it to boot via plop bootmanager coz the t21 doesn't support native usb boot
<gonzoMD> but at the setup I got the message that the CD couldn't mounted
<gonzoMD> made the boot device with unetbootin
<amadeo> hey guys, I have a question about java and lubuntu
<stlsaint> amadeo: ask and if someone knows it they will tell you
<amadeo> I have the same machine running both windows XP and Lubuntu. when I run a java program i wrote in both it is significantly slower in Lubuntu
<amadeo> any idea why this is, and how i can fix it?
<stlsaint> amadeo: you wrote it?
<amadeo> I'm running it on Lubuntu using a jar file
<amadeo> yea
<stlsaint> amadeo: well i would think that comes down to code optimization on your part (no offense)
<amadeo> stlsaint, thats the thing, it runs very efficiently, on my development PC its quite quick and not a resource hog
<amadeo> it's just taking forever to load the JVM
<stlsaint> amadeo: what distro is your dev pc?
<amadeo> Ubuntu 10.10
<amadeo> it takes about 10 seconds to load a JFrame so it isn't a coding issue
<stlsaint> amadeo: yes its pretty hard to debug some custom code like that
<stlsaint> amadeo: i would just watch my processes at runtime of that script to see whats going on
<amadeo> stlsaint, yea I think I'm going to see how long a quick hello world program takes to run, that should tell me if its the JVM or not
<stlsaint> sure
<MrNthDegree> Hey guys, anyone know if Lubuntu works with homedir encryption out of the box?
<Guest32507> has anyone gotten the d-link bluetooth dongle to work on lubuntu? any help would be much appreciated
<Guest32507> thanks
<KM0201> never tried.
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<KM0201> Guest32507: does that help any... have you reviewed/saw that?
<Guest32507> yeah i've tried installing bluez already
<Guest32507> for some reason gnome-bluetooth doesn't pick up any adapters
<Guest32507> and the bluetooth-applet does not show up as an icon on the tray
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> yeah, i don't have much experience there to offer much help
<Guest32507> are you able to launch bluetooth-applet?
<KM0201> Guest32507: i don't even have bluetooth stuff installed
<KM0201> have no need for it
<Guest32507> ohhh i see
<Guest32507> thanks anyway =)
#lubuntu 2011-07-23
<silverarrow> how safe is lubuntu?
<silverarrow> would you dare open a link that might be malware?
<KM0201> silverarrow: as safe as Ubuntu.
<silverarrow> well, is that safe?
<silverarrow> I got this link from a person I know, and something is weird
<KM0201> silverarrow: lol... i clicked this just to see what happened (nothing did)...  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/virus.jpg
<KM0201> silverarrow: is it a link you can share? if you're nervous, i'll try it
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> this one then http://venus-beauty.pl/tnx_you.htm
<Kurdistan> silverarrow: lubuntu is secure.
<silverarrow> I think my friend is messed with somehow, stolen email identity
<KM0201> silverarrow: yeah, it doesn't really look right.
<KM0201> silverarrow: thats possible.. but that doesn't mean you're infected, it means she is
<silverarrow> it's her name but her email address is different too
<silverarrow> I have to let her know
<KM0201> silverarrow: there's a good example, they've probably gotten your name, out of her address book, and are spoofing her address
<silverarrow> lets hope it's hers, and not mine
<aikInsaan> what's the best way to run MSie in lubuntu? wine?
<aikInsaan> and by best i mean easiest and tried and tested
<KM0201> aikInsaan: why on earth would you do that
<aikInsaan> as much as i hate ie there are a few web apps i run that only work on IE
<aikInsaan> that's why
<KM0201> aikInsaan: latest version of IE that i know of, that works on Linux, is IE 6, which is severely dated...
<KM0201> you can run it in playonlinux
<Unit193> That's a very old and bad/unsupported version
<KM0201> Unit193: thus my point
<KM0201> i'm not aware of anyway to make a current IE run in Linux (thankfully)
<aikInsaan> hmm....thanks
<aikInsaan> i am not too keen on IE either....gonna find a better alternative
<Unit193> Looks like a few versions of 8 are barely OK http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<silverarrow> I have no problem with browsers, for everything except windows update or special microsoft functions
 * phillw there are some spoofs available of ffox that allow IE versions to run, but I've not really played with them. I do still code for IE 6 exceptions in my web coding.
<Unit193> UserAgentSwitcher?
<phillw> Unit193: yes
<phillw> Ffox can interperate IE6 stuff, or at least used to do, I think it has now been dropped in the recent Ffox releases.
<phillw> aikInsaan: under the WINE system IE6 is rated as silver, which is not perfect but quite resonable. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<aikInsaan> phillw, yeah saw that...giving it a go
<aikInsaan> lets see
<phillw> aikInsaan: a small hint... use the rc of WINE, not the stable.
<aikInsaan> rc?
<Unit193> This one? ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<phillw> there is 'stable' WINE and the Release Candidate, I've always found WINE issues to be better sourced and responsive using the RC.
<aikInsaan> hmm...thanks
<phillw> aikInsaan: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 is the best place on *buntu systems to head for answers.
<aikInsaan> thanks phillw that's very helpful...will look into em
<philipballew> can i run lubuntu on 128 mb of ram?
<a> hi
<stlsaint> philipballew: lol, yes
<stlsaint> Guest60466: hello
<hoodie-1> i'm having issues with a java applet in chromium
<hoodie-1> i'm running lubuntu 11.04
<hoodie-1> i have the latest iced tea and jre
<hoodie-1> the applet works, except most pop-ups
<hoodie-1> i enabled pop-ups
<hoodie-1> anyone have any ideas?
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: what applet are you talking about?
<hoodie-1> anyone here??
<hoodie-1> chat.parachat.com
<hoodie-1> the main chat window works...
<hoodie-1> but pm's don't work
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: that will not be due to lubuntu
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: more than likely the browser has a issue with it
<hoodie-1> it works in windows, i know that
<hoodie-1> i tried firefox in lubuntu
<hoodie-1> no luck
<hoodie-1> and opera as well
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: seems to work fine for me in chromium
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: did you try chromium in lubuntu?
<hoodie-1> that's my default
<hoodie-1> yes
<hoodie-1> fresh lubuntu install, updated, latest chromium, java jre, and iced tea
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: can you give me the exact package name for the java you installed
<hoodie-1> ya 1 sec
<Semitones_tea> hello
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: hello
<Semitones_tea> i asked a question about how to bring up Grub if holding shift wasn't working
<Semitones_tea> did anyone answer that?
<hoodie-1> icedtea-plugin  ... and...
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: did you edit grub to show a timeout?
<hoodie-1> openjdk-6-jre
<Semitones_tea> my cd drive is broken so I can't go in and change it that way
<hoodie-1> and dependencies for both
<Semitones_tea> and I think the computer needs an IDE cdrom drive, I don't know if those are still made
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: i dont have that icedtea plugin nor is it in my repositories (official ubuntu ones)
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: i do have the 6-jre installed but thats it and i can access that site just fine
<hoodie-1> do pm's work?
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: you can edit grub thru the live install
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: one sec
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: ah on second view i see the plugin
<stlsaint> icedtea one, it must ask me to run though
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: how are pm's performed?
<hoodie-1> idk
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: so how do you know they do not work?
<Semitones_tea> stlsaint, I can't see how to do the live install though without a cd drive
<hoodie-1> when i try to send a private message, no little window loads
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: ok your asking how to get to grub which means you have a distro installed yes?
<hoodie-1> i got a little pop-up window from the parachat software once, but it was just an informational message
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: how do you try sending private messages?
<hoodie-1> double-click on a nickname, or right click and select 'send pm' or however it's worded
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: are you in there right now? what is your nick?
<hoodie-1> i'll go
<stlsaint> a pm window popped up for me just now
<hoodie-1> what os/browser?
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: ubuntu 10.04/chromium
<hoodie-1> i tried to find lubuntu 10.04, but it was kinda hard
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: honestly i dont understand the point of that room
<hoodie-1> so i gave in and got 11.04
<stlsaint> random non-sense is all i see
<hoodie-1> there's a different room
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: lubuntu 10.04 is on the main downloads page
<hoodie-1> 'over-25' it's usually called
<Semitones_tea> stlsaint, yes, what happens is the Lubuntu splash screen pops up for a second, then I get an "startlxde not found, falling back" type error, then nothing except a pointer.
<Semitones_tea> stlsaint, if I try to access a virtual terminal, the monitor says "frequency out of range" and I can't switch back to f8 either
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: that sounds like a xorg issue
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: i must leave for now but if you join the channel #ubuntu-beginners they will be able to continue helping you
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: just explain what is going on
<Semitones_tea> ok thanks
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: i would suggest putting lubuntu 10.04 on a usb drive or a install medium and try it live with that site
<hoodie-1> what url do u have for 10.04?
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Downloading Lubuntu
<hoodie-1> yea i think i'll give 10.04 a try
<semitones_> ok this is the error I was getting: x session: unable to launch "startlxde" X session -- "startlxde" not found; falling back to the default session. (okay)
<semitones_> for educational purposes, anyone have any insights to what might have been going on?
<KevBro> I cant get  lubuntu to work from a flash drive on my computer ? it just sits loading and then quits after a while
<KevBro> could any one give me some advice on how to get it to work ?
<KevBro> whats the command to load the gui ?
<KevBro> ?
<KM0201> startx
<KevBro> i tried that
<KevBro> says not found
<KM0201> welll, there's the problem
<KevBro> what should i do ?
<Unit193> startlubuntu
<Unit193> Not startx in this case
<KevBro> not ofund
<KevBro> found*
<Unit193> What is the current text on the screen? Do you see "busybox"?
<KevBro> (initramfs) _
<KevBro> there was a message earlier but i hit help to try and find the commands
<KevBro> hold on ill restart it
<Unit193> Yikes! Like this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/whiztech/blog-ukxb-01.png ?
<KevBro> it comes upwith a screen and askes me english ... and then askes if i want to try lubuntu without installing .. click it ... then loading
<KevBro> after a while it has a big paragraph of info ... hld on ill tell you what it says
<KevBro> it does say busy box
<KM0201> yeah, busybox is bad.
<KevBro> v1.17.1
<Unit193> Do you know what CPU you have?
<KevBro> ........ init: line 7 : can't open udevadm settle- timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: / sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7.........................................................
<KevBro> celeron D 3.2 ghz single core
<Unit193> Do you have fast internet/uncapped?
<KevBro> whatd you mean ? i have a wifi card for it
<bioterror> can you leech as much as you can without extra payments?
<KevBro> and someones internet :\ haha
<KevBro> haha
<KevBro> no payment
<KevBro> Im trying to set up this old comp to hook up to my tv so i can watch hulu and stuff
<KevBro> i bought it at the university for 30 bucks ... but it has no HD so i need to use a flash drive
<KM0201> man, stealing wifi, and using it to watch hulu, bet your neighbors love you.
<KM0201> lol
<KevBro> I have a 8GB flash drive in there and a usb wifi dongle
<bioterror> in finland it's loaning and our gov have free'ed it :D
<bioterror> it's legal to "borrow" wlan
<KM0201> lol
<KevBro> ehhh i doubt the notice ... their wifi name is set as netgear .... i dont think they are toooooo computer savy
<KM0201> KevBro: how fast is their connection?
<KevBro> idk
<KevBro> ill bet its comcast they probably have 11mb dl with 15 initial boost
<KevBro> thats the deal i sisnged up for .. but i havent paid my bill so im using theirs
<KevBro> something liek that
<KevBro> why does it matter though i cant even get a gui to load ...
<KevBro> let alone get the wifi card to work yet
<KevBro> any suggestions ?
<KevBro> ?
<bignono1> am using lubuntu 11.04 on a fujitsu siemens esprimo laptop and having a problem with the touchpad ,it is working ok except when i open a folder i canr open click any icon inside,please help
<bignono1> if i click an icon on the desktop it will open tho but icons inside a folder need to be opened by right click and choosing open or by the keyboard
<bignono1> thanks anyway
<bignono1> how can i put an icon on the desktop?
<phillw> bignono1: if you right click it, you will the option 'add to desktop'
<phillw> *will see the*
<EagleScreen> I installed Kubuntu in one PC, it was a few slowly, then I decided to instal LXDE by installing lubuntu-desktop metapackage and all its dependencies, the result was an usable LXDE enviroment but without the Lubuntu default arkwork, it has LXDE upstream artkwork instead
<phillw> EagleScreen: when you boot, is there the option to select kubuntu / lxde / lubuntu? From memory (and I could well be wrong), you get the option for lxde and lubuntu. Ensure you select lubuntu.
<EagleScreen> lubuntu will apply the lubuntu arkrowk? I will check it later
<phillw> it should do. I have seen this discussed before, but cannot fully recall what was said. No doubt one of the support guys has a better memory than me :)
<EagleScreen> then what is Lxde one added for?
<EagleScreen> has it any sense?
<phillw> I think it comes in when you add lubuntu to an existing installation.
<phillw> I'm just looking through my logs now to see if I can find the discussion on it.
<EagleScreen> another question: how to create an applicatio launcher on the desktop?
<phillw> application launcher is discussed in depth at the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492980
<EagleScreen> so I must copy an edited .desktop file
<EagleScreen> .
<EagleScreen> I hope lxde implememnts an easier way to add a laucher to the desktop
<semitones_> hey everyone
<semitones_> I installed lubuntu yesterday, but I can't get boot to come up, all I get is boot rescue
<semitones_> I read on ubuntuforums that sometimes old bioses can't boot kernels off of a partition bigger than 8gb
<semitones_> so I guess I'll make a boot partition. Does anyone know how to move /boot to a new ext2 partition, and then tell the operating system that it lives there from now on?
<phillw> semitones http://tekguru.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/howto-moving-boot-to-its-own-partition/
<phillw> looks like that's what you're after :)
<phillw> although we use ext4 these days (that was written pre ext4)
<bignono1> phillw: when i right click i dont get add to desktop
<phillw> bignono1: which icon do you want to add?
<bignono1> i only get to change the desktop and wallpaper
<bignono1> any icon
<phillw> bignono1: you right click on the launch icon of the app you want to add... Use the start menu to get to the application you want, then right-click on that.
<bignono1> when i right click on a program on the meno nothing pups out
<phillw> try using your mouse to.. Start, Office and then highlight AbiWord. Once AbiWord is highlighted right click on it.
<bignono1> nothing
<phillw> which version of lubuntu are you using?
<bignono1> 11.04
<bignono1> and ran the updates also
<phillw> I am at a loss, I've just fired 11.04 up and it works fine for me :/
<bignono1> maybe my synaptics update manager needs some fixing
<phillw> that functionality has nothing to do with update manager.
<bignono1> idk when i was using ubuntu everything was ok
<bignono1> and running off lubuntu cd is somhow better than the install
<bignono1> somewhat
<phillw> I can only guess the install did not fully work.
<bignono1> shuoldnt i get some warnning in that case?
<bignono1> thanks anyway phillw
<bignono1> i'll keep trying
<bignono1> phillw: got it now after a reboot
<phillw> bignono1: good... I'm still very puzzled though!
<bignono1> but one thing is missing tho , clicking on an icon will not open it , must use the keyboard after highlighting
<bignono1> using touchpad , lapy
<phillw> hmm, again, odd. works fine for me (also on laptop with touch-pad)
<bignono1> where is the folder to set the touch pad ?
<bignono1> it is not in /etc
<bignono1> i can close a window , restore and minimize  tho
<phillw> I don't know, I ave never had to alter any settings for my touch-pad.
<semitones_> do you think I should report a bug in the installer?
<semitones_> to keep people from making the same mistake i did
<semitones_> installer should check for old bios and big hard drive combination
<phillw> semitones does it work now?
#lubuntu 2011-07-24
<a> hi
<hoodie-1> hi
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: hello
<hoodie-1> i got java working in chromium by using lubuntu 10.04 instead of 11.04
<stlsaint> hoodie-1: cool
<hoodie-1> but 10.04's flash plugin is glitchy.. in fact..
<stlsaint> i still run 10.04 :D
<hoodie-1> 10.04 seems glitchy altogether.. idk what the deal is
<hoodie-1> not right now, but i haven't started doing anything intensive
<hoodie-1> like.. watching "the office" with flash from hulu.com was glitchy
<hoodie-1> even at 280p
<hoodie-1> i only have 1gb RAM, no video (integrated)
<hoodie-1> but it worked well with 11.04
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> why did you switch to 10.04?
<stlsaint> slightly odd
<hoodie-1> i updated all packages
<stlsaint> KM0201: cause java issues on 11.04
<KM0201> hmmm
<hoodie-1> in 10.04 java applets work, not in 11.04
<hoodie-1> maybe it was a one-time thing.. i doubt it.. idk
<jmarsden> hoodie-1: You can test that by booting from the 11.04 CD, doing "Try Lubuntu without installing", adding Java, and viewing Hulu... right?
<pmatulis> i'm looking for a k/b s/c for shutting down w/o a p/w.  anyone?
<Byan> jmarsden: well, hulu isnt java?
<pmatulis> getting tired of using the mouse for that
<jmarsden> Byan: hulu is a web site, Java is a programming language.  if yu mean hulu's web site doesn't use Java, you might be right... but hoodie-1 thinks it does, apparently... or else I misread the earlier dialog.
<KM0201>  hulu uses flash
<KM0201> i'm watching something right now, it seems to be fine
<jmarsden> pmatulis: k/b s/c p/w ?  Can we use English?  sudo shutdown -h now   should work fine.  You can set /etc/sudoers to allow that exact command to happen without a password, if you need to.
<stlsaint> jmarsden: time for a quick ping?
<jmarsden> stlsaint: Sure.
<pmatulis> jmarsden: keyboard shortcut without password.  i know i can hack the sudoers file but i thought i could easily emulate the mousing i'm currently doing
<jmarsden> pmatulis: One line in a text file is (for me) easier than running some sort of weird GUI macro processing tool to fake mouse clicks... but I am generally more comfortable at a shell prompt than doing complex things in a GUI anyway :)
<hoodie-1> yea it's glitchin out on me
<jmarsden> hoodie-1: I booted Lubuntu 11.04 from CD in a virtual machine here, added flashplayer-installer, and ran hulu just fine... so if there is an issue with chromium-browser or flash in 11.04, it may only show up on some particular computer hardware...
<hoodie-1> 11.04 works fine here, but 10.04 doesn;t
<hoodie-1> lubuntu 11.04's java applets don't work
<hoodie-1> lubuntu 10.04's flash doesn't work nicely
<Byan> hoodie-1: ok, lets establish something. hulu doesn't use java
<hoodie-1> i know
<Byan> ok
<Byan> so, both flash and java applets aren't working?
<hoodie-1> flash works great in 11.04
<hoodie-1> java works great in 10.04
<Byan> ok
<Byan> do you have sun java installed?
<hoodie-1> right now i'm running 10.04. java works great, but flash is compromised
<hoodie-1> i don't know if it's flash, or my whole system. i think it's my whole system.
<Byan> what does that mean
<hoodie-1> xtorrent seems to slow down and speed up
<hoodie-1> oh, and mp3 streaming was having glitches similar to flash
<hoodie-1> so it's not flash
<hoodie-1> my mouse doesn't ever freeze, nor do graphics
<Byan> mp3 streaming uses flash in most cases unless you're using a shoutcast stream from a music player or something
<hoodie-1> i didn't know that...
<Byan> pandora == flash
<Byan> etc
<hoodie-1> but trasmission seems to be going slow/fast in 10.04
<hoodie-1> (torrents)
<hoodie-1> i don't use pandora
<Byan> what do you use?
<hoodie-1> gnome mplayer
<hoodie-1> 128k mp3 stream
<Byan> oh, thats probably not flash then.. that sounds like a shoutcast stream..
<Byan> definately not*
<hoodie-1> ok so it's not flash
<Byan> glitching how?
<hoodie-1> video goes blank for 1-5 seconds every 30 seconds
<hoodie-1> roughly
<hoodie-1> pretty much the same with audio
<hoodie-1> i wonder if 11.04 utilizes memory much better...
<hoodie-1> i only have 1gb ram, no video ram (it's integrated)
<hoodie-1> course, that doesn't explain mp3 streams
<hoodie-1> so much..
<hoodie-1> a long time ago i used to run hulu flash in firefox because i think it was smoother, but that was windows
<hoodie-1> looking at my system monitor.. the cpu runs at 90-95-100% when video is going..
<hoodie-1> ram is at like 25%
<hoodie-1> hmm.. it was at 95% then cut out...
<Byan> sounds like a driver problem to me
<hoodie-1> i updated all packages
<hoodie-1> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<jmarsden> hoodie-1: Some older Intel video chipsets have many known issues; I don't know for sure that what you are seeing is one of them, but it may be.  What does     sudo lshw -c video -short |tail -n 1     output on your machine?
<hoodie-1> display     Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<jmarsden> OK... That's not the "oldest" of the oldIntel video chipsets, but it's not that recent either.  Have you tried using the framebuffer driver instead of the Intel one to see if it makes any difference?
<jmarsden> (Now I need to remember how to do that...!)
<jmarsden> Midnight here, time for bed, hope you get it straightened out; if not feel free to ask for help on the lubuntu-desktop mailing list, or come back here again :)
<hoodie-1> hello??
<jita> I cannot seem to install lubuntu 11.04 under virtualbox 4.1.0, it hangs on startup and the screen flickers and says ubiquity crashed
<jita> whats the reason ?
<jita> peppermint os 2 installs fine
<phillw> jita: how much RAM have you allocated the VM?
<jita> phillw: 256MB
<phillw> that's not enough RAM
<jita> phillw: i will try with 512mb
<phillw> that will be okay :)
<jita> phillw: works thanks a lot
<phillw> you're welcome.
<KM0201> phillw: u been having issues w/ network manager by chance?
<phillw> KM0201: I run lubuntu in VM's so my network is not managed by them.
<KM0201> phillw: oh thats right
<KM0201> my bad
<zorklat> how do I add programs or scripts to the login or startx sequence?
<phillw> zorklat: it is covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<zorklat> I think I already have the program mentioned; i want to add the command xset  m 2 0 to it.
<zorklat> it's not letting me add "xset m 2  0" to fix mouse acceleration
<Mike_lb> Hi, I installed Lubuntu and selected the option to encrypt /home. As I understand, my /home is now encrypted with ecryptfs and I read that it encrypts the files but you could still read the filenames. So I booted from a live cd and tried to look at my /home but it's empty, why is it?
<phillw> I do not use encryption. If you ask on #ubuntu-beginners one of the people on there may have some experience of encryption.
<phillw> zorklat: when you say 'not letting you add' could explain a bit more what you mean.
<Mike_lb> thanks
<zorklat> phillw, there's a list of apps in Desktop Session Settings, and no button to add more
<zorklat> what I am REALLY looking for is a way to make mouse acceleration settings persist
<phillw> zorklat: section 3 in guides on the FAQ covers adding an app to the start menu
<phillw> does the keyboard / mouse settings not savev?
<zorklat> nope, it crashes whenever I try to adjust acceleration or threshold.
<AmberJ> Hello
<phillw> zorklat: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/725194 there has been a fix released, check that you are on the latest version of lxinput
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 725194 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbUseExtension()" [Medium,Fix released]
<zorklat> that fix isn't in synaptic, which is still at 0.3.0-0ubuntu4
<zorklat> fix is in 0.3.0-0ubuntu5
<phillw> gilir: lxinput is still @ version 4 in Synaptic, does the OP need to add the lubuntu ppa to get the version 5?
<phillw> zorklat: I'm just asking the boss :)
<AmberJ> Did my question (5 posts) got to this channel before I disconnected?
<phillw> AmberJ: I only saw the Hello
<AmberJ> :(
<gilir> phillw, the fix is only available in oneiric for now
<zorklat> well, rats.  is there somewhere I can download a .deb?
<phillw> gilir: any suggestions for a workaround? apart from adding the  oneric repo and *just* grabbing the newer lxinput, before removing the repo again?
<gilir> phillw, adding the oneiric repo on a natty install is not a good idea :)
<phillw> I know, that is why I would prefer a different method. It will squeal like a pig. I can try it on my VM and see if it kills it if you think it has any chance of actually working?
<AmberJain> Arghh....got disconnected again
<AmberJain> Anyone suggested anything?
<phillw> AmberJain: we are still awaiting to see the question :/
<AmberJain> :(
<AmberJain> This is a weird problem I'm facing...
<AmberJain> Whenever I use any voice chat application, then my mic volume is always 100%...
<AmberJain> Even if I try to decrease it using alsamixergui, it auto shoots back to 100%
<AmberJain>  Also, the 'lock' buttons in alsamixergui (that are supposed to lock volume imho) dont seem to work for me
<AmberJain> s/are/is
 * AmberJain forgot to correct typo 3rd time in a row ;)
<guestnnnn> sdf
<phillw> drat, e left :(
<chjj> anyone around?
<Guest10153> hello
<vieq_> Hello, so um guys; I have ubuntu 11.04 and I want to go with lubuntu....do I apt-get install -install-recommends lubuntu-desktop && apt-get purge ubuntu-minimal ?
<vieq_> or I 'll f*** things up this way?
<vieq_> I already added the repo.
<vieq_> or do fresh install and save all the whales?
<vieq_> never mind, I found my answer
<vieq_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install_Lubuntu_from_Ubuntu_or_any_Ubuntu_flavors
<Aleksander> Hello. What is the lightest word processor with full support for .DOC, page numbers etc?
<bioterror> doesnt abiword do that?
<stlsaint> i believe so
<Aleksander> bioterror, haven't seen abiword for a long time, but I haven't seen page numbers in it
<bioterror> lubuntu comes with abiword?
<stlsaint> Aleksander: well go with libre
<Aleksander> stlsaint, is there an option to install only LibreOffice Writer, without the whole office?
<stlsaint> Aleksander: not that i am aware of
<stlsaint> Aleksander: mayeb quick google search but i have not personally seen one
<Aleksander> stlsaint, i'm doing search right now but I can't see anything
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone in lubuntu right now?
<silverarrow> could anyone talk me through filesystems on linux and microsoft, regarding a harddisk that needs formatting?
<silverarrow> anyone by the computer?
<silverarrow> is there a way to have a filesystem on a external hard drive that works with Vista and Lubuntu interchangably ?
<bioterror> NTFS
<bioterror> use install gparted
<bioterror> next!
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> I have g parted,  but I was a bit unshore about the linux/windows interchangablity, I need it to run smoothly
<silverarrow> thanks bioterror
#lubuntu 2012-07-16
<kanliot> maybe i already have the gnome stuff then
<kanliot> i looked and it just looked like some python libraries
<kanliot> sorry i can't help more
<felichas> looks like you do, yes. I'm pretty sure libs get loaded whenever you use the program that needs them, and get unloaded after using them, but I wanted to double check. Thanks anyway.
<felichas> Question 2: mplayer will not play any video. From what I read, it is a compilation issue with older CPUs. Do you know how to solve it? I would like to avoid installing vlc for the same reason above: memory footprint.
<kanliot> yeah it's in the release notes
<kanliot> gnome-mplayer may crash on some specific hardware (Pentium 3 or Pentium 4). Installing the package mplayer should work-around the problem. (974125)
<kanliot> according to the release notes
<felichas> lol, I search all the faqs and workarounds, but didn't check the release notes
<felichas> thanks a lot again
<kanliot> np :)
<kanliot> now if it actually works
<felichas> It did work for me :)
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> I'm trying activate wireless without access to modem
<silverarrow> which is tricky
<silverarrow> watching miss marple
<kanliot> i'd find a library where i can plug in
<silverarrow> everything is so restricted here
<silverarrow> there is cafe though
<silverarrow> and guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<silverarrow> apparently wireless drivers are on the cd
<kanliot> if you have a spare wireless router? anyhow just a thought
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> router is on the second floor
<silverarrow> I'm sharing wireless, and they are on holiday
<silverarrow> weird situation
<silverarrow> or internet really
<silverarrow> kanliot are you clever with powerpc?
<kanliot> no
<silverarrow> i need som powerpc cleverness
<silverarrow> to  make mplayer gecko stream in browser
<silverarrow> and gnash
<silverarrow> they really should work
<ram_> Cannot create a new file on the desktop ?
<kanliot>  what kind of menu do you get when you right-click?
<ram_> When i right click I get Desktop Preferences
<kanliot> ram_, do you get anything else besides desktop prefs?
<ram_> I am sorry this is lubuntu
<ram_> Openbox lxde
<kanliot> ram_,  i don't understand what menu you are seeing
<kanliot> is the the openbox menu?
<ram_> Yes
<kanliot> you can switch back to the pcmanfm menu. is that what you would like?
<aaas> pcmanfm computer:/// and  network://// return 'operation not supported'
<tester> hey -- i'm finding something weird
<kanliot> people find me wierd
<tester> I downloaded the i386 alternate iso from cdimage, which says its size is 681 MB
<tester> but in Nautilus, the size looks like 714 MB
<tester> however, the checksum matches the one on cd image
<tester> what's going on??
<kanliot> does it say 713 mb or 71400000000
<tester> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<tester> kanliot, nautilus says 714.4
<kanliot> is it bytes or MB?
<kanliot> also FYI a kb is 1024 bytes
<tester> 714.4 MB (714,387,456 bytes)
<kanliot> if you convert bytes to megabytes by dividing by 1024*1024 i think it's similar
<tester> 681 is in "M"
<tester> yeah i see now
<tester> cdimage gives it in true MBytes
<tester> while nautilus gives "MB" as bytes/1000/1000
<kanliot> :)
<taoseeker> hi
<taoseeker> does anyone know a fix for wirless activation ?
<taoseeker> I have installed, done updates, rebooted, added the two restricted packages
<taoseeker> which worked fine last time
<taoseeker> but not this time
<taoseeker> I`m in 12.04
<taoseeker> in the powerpc build
<taoseeker> are lubuntu up to date with the new pepper plugin api
<taoseeker> ?
<Casey> hi
<Casey> is there a different  between lubuntu and reguler ubuntu that would keep a script form running?
<Unit193> Depends on the script, if the script needs a Gnome function/program or an additional program you have yet to install, it could.
<Casey> can you look at a script for me
<Casey> i'm trying to get my ups software to send a alert email if the power goes off but it doesn't seem to want to run the email script
<Unit193> Sure, not saying I'll be able to help, but pastebin.com
<Casey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095590/
<Unit193> Is the script marked executable?
<Casey> i'm pretty sure i give it 777 primission
<Unit193> What happens if you just run it?
<Casey> um well let me try real quick
<Casey> whats the best way of runnig it?
<Unit193> Seems the script is part of a package, you may need a program that provides the "mail" command as well as whatever package this came with.
<Casey> i'm useing ssmtp
<taoseeker> do you guys update firefox and pidgin?
<Casey> but you see i have it to make a log file when it runs dut it doesn't
<taoseeker> pidgin crashes majorly
<Casey> and i had a older version runnig on ubuntu but i'm upgrading
<silverarrow> to lubuntu or ubuntu?
<Casey> unbuntu but i'm grading the software and using lubuntu now
<Casey> upgrading
<Casey> you see a problem?
<silverarrow> does anyone use gnash in lubuntu?
<Casey> ok i'm getting somewhere
<silverarrow> what are you working on Casey ?
<Casey> try to get a scripot to run
<Casey> i'm trying to get my ups software to send a alert email if the power goes off but it doesn't seem to want to run the email script
<silverarrow> i see
<silverarrow> brb restart
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I tell which is my sound server? I have Lubuntu 12.04
<bennypr0fane> I can't change any audio settings
<bennypr0fane> pulse audio is not installed. which is the default audio device on Lubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> I'm looking into this because I don't get chat notification sounds in the browser, but playing audio files locally works
<silverarrow>   lubuntu has alsamixer though
<silverarrow> perhaps there is a config for chat sounds?
<bennypr0fane> there is, i already made sure they're enabled
<bennypr0fane> how can i make sure alsamixer is installed?
<silverarrow> you just type alsamixer in terminal
<silverarrow> I had to fuzz a lot to make it appear though in 12.04 powerpc iso
<bennypr0fane> yep, there it is
<silverarrow> i and to reinstall packages and run a sudo blaclist command and restart
<silverarrow> is there any support for sylpheed ?
<silverarrow> I have tried for days to set up this thing
<silverarrow> major hassle
<silverarrow> I have followed wikis, for hotmail accounts but I get no where
<silverarrow> so no idea a out sylpheed?
<wxl> i've never used it with hotmail but gmail's pretty easy
<wxl> get a gmail account XD
<wxl> seriously tho there is a sylpheed channel somewhere
<Casey> how do i pasta in xterm?
<wxl> ctrl-shift-v works in lxterm
<wxl> middle mouse click :/
<wxl> ^ for xterm
<wxl> silverarrow: /join #claws - it's basically teh same as sylpheed
<silverarrow> thanks wxl
<silverarrow> I have gmail
<silverarrow> too
<silverarrow> but I sort of  stuck with the hotmail
<Casey> ok i got the script to run
<Casey> but it won't send the email
<Casey> i think its a error in the script
<Casey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095751/
<wxl> i don't have the patience to debug a script right now
<wxl> s/patience/time/
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> not trying to be rude :)
<wxl> but it doesnnnn't provide any output?
<bennypr0fane> sorry, I was out f a while, my connection went down silverarrow did u say anything to me in the meantime?
<silverarrow> I probably have, but cannot remmeber
<silverarrow> I`ve had restarts, and plugin mess, and what not
<silverarrow> I am having flash issues
<bennypr0fane> you mean at the moment?
<bennypr0fane> we were talking about audio server
<silverarrow> oh yes,
<bennypr0fane> can you tell me what's the difference between alsa and pulse audio?
<silverarrow> my sound got sorted out thought, sort of
<silverarrow> not really,
<wxl> oh lord there's not an easy answer to that bennypr0fane
<silverarrow> they seem both to be installed though
<wxl> let's just say alsa is lightweight
<wxl> i *THOUGHT* only alsa should be installed
<wxl> yeah i don't have pa on 12.10
<bennypr0fane> I don't have pulse audio installed atm
<silverarrow> wxl, let me check
<wxl> but there may be some software package you installed that had pa as a dependency
<bennypr0fane> but it was on my last Ubuntu 10.04
<wxl> pa usually serves as an interface to alsa (itself as a layer to oss)
<wxl> yeah well ubuntu's not lubuntu
<bennypr0fane> so, the 2 do not accomplish the same function?
<wxl> more or less
<wxl> if you're not doing anything sound like sound production or anything, you're fine with whatever you get
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/221039
<silverarrow> one packate at least
<silverarrow> package
<silverarrow> non istalled
<wxl> good then you're both normal
<bennypr0fane> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<wxl> alsa is good enough
<bennypr0fane> this is lost on me
<wxl> right
<silverarrow> makes a really bad noise in alsa though
<silverarrow> or perhaps it is this laptop
<bennypr0fane> : "In a typical installation scenario under Linux, the user configures ALSA to use a virtual device provided by PulseAudio. Thus, applications using ALSA will output sound to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card. "
<wxl> it could be lots of things but likely not the fact that you're using alsa, silverarrow
<Casey> well how do i get the mail command to use ssmtp?
<wxl> Casey: honestly i don't know but i do know that mail is relatively limited. might try using mutt.
<wxl> bennypr0fane: do you really want to know?
<Casey> i just need to send out emails
<bennypr0fane> "PulseAudio is a sound server, a background process accepting sound input from one or more sources (processes or capture devices) and redirecting it to one or more sinks (sound cards, remote network PulseAudio servers, or other processes).
<bennypr0fane> One of the goals of PulseAudio is to reroute all sound streams through it, including those from processes that attempt to directly access the hardware (like legacy OSS applications). PulseAudio achieves this by providing adapters to applications using other audio systems, like aRts and ESD."
<bennypr0fane> do you guys get this?
 * wxl does
<Casey> ssmtp works fine just need to know how to get a script to send emails useing it
<silverarrow> wxl, maybe there is config, or better sound card driver for alsa?
<Casey> right now it uses the mail command
<bennypr0fane> wxl I envy you
 * wxl does sound production using OSS tools in Linux so ALSA/PulseAudio is the least concern
<wxl> Casey: try mutt command
<wxl> silverarrow: it's either the hardware or the driver. i think it's unlikely that it's the config. however, there is one. but alsa configuration is NOT easy.
 * bennypr0fane wants to use a DJing application on his Lubuntu machine. installed DJplay but couldn't get ti to work, it wants JACK-something not there on the repos
<wxl> get mixxx bennypr0fane !!!
<bennypr0fane> what's mixx?
<wxl> i <3 mixxx
<wxl> best dj software out there
<bennypr0fane> with 3 x'es?
<wxl> yep
<bennypr0fane> is it free?
<wxl> yep
<bennypr0fane> cool
<wxl> and the devs are SUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER nice/helpful
<Casey> don't have mutt
<wxl> Casey: um. install it?
<bennypr0fane> anyway, i do get 8Facebook-)chat notification sounds in chromium, but not in Opera
<Casey> i got ssmtp it works fine i just need to get to script to use it
<bennypr0fane> so system sound setting shouldn't be the problem
<wxl> bennypr0fane: if you need help with it, i use it all the time. also i'd kind of avoid jack if i were you. jack is a wonderful thing but can be very confusing/complex to newcomers and you really don't have a NEED for it per se.
<wxl> (jack is another audio server, but one that allows you to do all sorts of interesting routing betwen hardware and software)
<bennypr0fane> and with mixxx, I'll be fine with my curretn setup?
<wxl> you only need alsa
<bennypr0fane> great
<wxl> but it will also work with pulseaudio and jack
<wxl> i think it even works with oss
<wxl> so not to veer us too off topic but what do you dj?
<bennypr0fane> the thing is, when DJing, you want to be able to mix 2 channels and pre-listen to your next track through the headphones.
<wxl> no problem
<bennypr0fane> I'm very unprofessional, purely a hobby thing
<wxl> assuming you have two outputs
<wxl> hardware outputs
<bennypr0fane> which you will see in my next question
<bennypr0fane> :
<bennypr0fane> oh that's what i was gonna ask
<bennypr0fane> :)
<bennypr0fane> bcs I got just 1
<wxl> this is one way to do it http://store.griffintechnology.com/imic
<bennypr0fane> is it possible with just one?
<wxl> there are probably other less expensive options
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> found one for $4!
<wxl> http://hde.store.buy.com/p/2-channel-usb-2-0-external-digital-sound-adapter-plug-in-headphones/224435590.html
<bennypr0fane> wow
<bennypr0fane> I didn't think it was that easy
<wxl> note the mic hookup too
<wxl> you can make use of that for voiceovers
<bennypr0fane> magical usb
<wxl> tho i use a usb mic
<wxl> btw there are many, many great dj's who started out just playing around as a hobby
<bennypr0fane> is a built-in soundcard somehow superior to adding outputs via usb?
<wxl> depends
<wxl> but for your purposes it shouldn't matter
<wxl> especially given that is really just for your headphones
<wxl> btw #mixxx is a great place to talk dj
 * wxl is working on putting together a skin for mixxx that has four decks on it, if that gives you any sense of things
<bennypr0fane> it's great to meet someone who actually knows about this kind of stuff. I've been meaning to find out if Open Source stuff matches up to the Apple thingies you see everyone use
<wxl> well there's some things linux doesn't have
<wxl> but there's MANY things os x doesn't
<wxl> cuz after all os x = bsd = unix and gnu's not unix!
<wxl> (though there is a mac version of mixxx too)
<bennypr0fane> I mean for instance, in terms of office applications, especially pdf, there's very limited choice in Linux, compared to MS
<bennypr0fane> so I was afraid there might be the same situation with Audio processing tools
<wxl> whatcha mean? to generate a pdf?
<bennypr0fane> no, editing, working them
<wxl> oh
<wxl> inkscape works
<bennypr0fane> pdfedit is the only Linux app can do it
<wxl> ^^^
<bennypr0fane> and it'S uggggly
<bennypr0fane> inkscape
<bennypr0fane> ?
<wxl> technically it's a vector graphics program
<wxl> super-gimp if you will XD
<wxl> and it's not ugly ;)
<bennypr0fane> ok, but that will work only if your pdf is actually a vector graphic
<wxl> no, silly
<wxl> pdfs ARE vector graphics
<bennypr0fane> if it was made from text or simple jpeg, photo, can you still edit it wiht inkscape?
<bennypr0fane> not sure about that, really
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> well that's what i use when i want to edit a document and it works great
 * bennypr0fane meant pdfedit is super ugly, win95 style
<wxl> i knew what you meant
<bennypr0fane> what I would need to edit mostly are scanned documents. My scanner can make them pdfs or jpegs, but I haven't found a single program will let me edit the text layer
<wxl> inkscape
<bennypr0fane> have you tried thaT?
<wxl> 1614 < wxl:#lubuntu> well that's what i use when i want to edit a document and it works great
<bennypr0fane> ok, cool, I'll give it a try
<bennypr0fane> I think I've already come across it at some point, don't remember what did not work there
<wxl> the university my wife goes to has the uncanny habit of producing pdfs that are not fillable. so i use inkscape and you wouldn't notice the difference.
<bennypr0fane> but about the DJing, to be able to output to 2/more channels, you'll absolutely need as many HW outputs, yes?
<wxl> pretty much yeah
<wxl> well
<wxl> there's one other way you could do it
<wxl> but it would be kind of funky
<bennypr0fane> pdfs tell me about it. people who give you pdf normally don't want you to work on them, is the big problem i believe
<wxl> you could set your output to some random place (modern hardware often has surround channels-- you could send to there)
<wxl> but then send headphones to the normal default output
<wxl> then make sure that all tracks are on headphone
<wxl> and mess with the main/cue mix until you get it just right
<wxl> it would be nice if the headphone had a balance option
<wxl> per deck, that is
<bennypr0fane> that would require perfect fine tuning though, right?
<wxl> kinda sorta
<wxl> brb
<bennypr0fane> any clue why I would get notif-sounds in Chromium, but not Opera?
<Casey> i need help with a small problem in a sh script
<Casey> i need to change sec to mins
<Casey> RUNTIME="Remaining Runtime: $REMAINING_RUNTIME Seconds"
<silverarrow> where are xchat?
<wxl> you need to install xchat
<wxl> lubuntu assumes pidgin as irc client
<wxl> (and it's not a good one)
#lubuntu 2012-07-17
<silverarrow> found it
<silverarrow> had to search for irc in package manager
<silverarrow> pidgin crashes
<silverarrow> some bug
 * wxl uses irssi
<silverarrow> ohh
<silverarrow> never used it
<wxl> if you prefer guis, don't use it :)
<silverarrow> gnash browser plugin is broken for powerpc
<silverarrow> wonder if they fix it for 12.11
<silverarrow> or 12.10 I mean
<wxl> have you filed a bug or searched for one and contributed to it?
<wxl> if not, probably not
<Casey> i need help with a small problem in a sh script
<wxl> Casey: since this isn't a problem with lubuntu, won't don't you try, e.g. ##linux?
<silverarrow> no I haven`t filed a bug
<wxl> no bug = invisible
<silverarrow> how do I go that?
<wxl> alt-f2 to run a command
<wxl> then type "ubuntu-bug gnash" without the quotes
<wxl> it will walk you through it
<silverarrow> ohh, it worked
<silverarrow> the bug report
<silverarrow> hi jonathanwallace
<silverarrow> I`m wondering if there is a bug in gecko player plugin
<kanliot> lubuntu's lxde menu has accessories, games, system tools, how do i add a new sub-menu?
<silverarrow> i`ve tested the gnome-mplayer-gecko setup on a different comptuer, it works
<silverarrow> it is a powerpc build issue
<silverarrow> i wonder if the powerpc gecko-plugin is broken
<silverarrow> it really should work with all settings and packages I have installed
<silverarrow> it just doens`t
<silverarrow> we need som clever firefox lubuntu developers and fixers to take a look at it
<kanliot>  i hope they fix my bugs first get in line
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> do you have a problem?
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> no
<silverarrow> lubuntu ppc works fine with most stuff, just not media players in browser
<silverarrow> major issues
<kanliot> what about vlc?
<silverarrow> My iBook G4 is still very nice to work on,
<silverarrow> the same
<silverarrow> I have tried
<kanliot> and open location in vlc
<silverarrow> I have a fresh install now, I messed up too much with addons and packages
<silverarrow> could not clean it up again
<kanliot> mplayer-gnome isnt that stable anyhow
<kanliot> it crashes firefox in my experience
<silverarrow> are you sure?
<kanliot> yeah it needs serious help
<silverarrow> I run it in puppy 528, all fine there
<silverarrow> I see, serious help must be required
<silverarrow> it is the plugin
<kanliot> you use gekko gnome?
<silverarrow> browser plugin
<kanliot> i might try that if it's stable
<kanliot> does it wrap mplayer?
<silverarrow> yes, both lubuntu and lucid puppy series uses it
<silverarrow> wrap? not sure
<kanliot> gnome-mplayer is the gnome wrapper around mplayer
<kanliot> i donno what gekko is
<kanliot> that's why i'm askin
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer is the regular mediaplayer
<silverarrow> gecko player is a plugin for firefox browser
<silverarrow> it handles a lot of different stuff, like windows mediplayer oriented sites
<kanliot> well it works on x86, i have to turn it off, because i prefer to download the file before i view it
<silverarrow> it works fine with firefox flash video replacer
<silverarrow> a bit iffy in powerpc iso though
<silverarrow> only as standalone, not embedded
<silverarrow> really annoying withe hte power pc mess
<silverarrow> for straight flash sites that doesn`t allow flash vide replacer, it is either gnash or lightspark, or regular adobe
<kanliot> so html5 doesn't work?
<silverarrow> there are some really good lubuntu develpers and fixers, I`m sure they know how to deal with it
<silverarrow> no,
<kanliot> or flash downloader firefox plugin?
<silverarrow> it plays, but stops and stars
<silverarrow> downloader works
<silverarrow> and I can stream in the addon Flash Video Replacer as standalone player (jumps out of browser)
<silverarrow> nothing wrong with the player or hardware compatibilities, just browser and site issues
<kanliot> what version of firefox u using?
<silverarrow> it needs some attention
<silverarrow> 11
<kanliot> i can tell you right now we get all of our ppc stuff from debian
 * silverarrow jumpst right over to the #debian
<kanliot> also with 13, i'm using that. stuff is better
<kanliot> mainly flash is better
<kanliot> but i have to wonder if 13 would help
<silverarrow> lubuntu is a bit restrictive with browser updates
<silverarrow> sort of have to live with it until next release
<kanliot> we get our stuff from ubuntu and debian
<kanliot> if theres not a firefox 13 package for lubutnu
<kanliot> it's because nobody's built it for debian
<silverarrow> but doesn`t lubuntu test their powerpc iso on hardware and basic online capability ?
<kanliot> yeah we have testers and devs that build the iso and thats it
<kanliot> if you want something taken off the iso we could do that
<silverarrow> no, I like everthing, if there could be some improvements
<silverarrow> like gnash actually working
<silverarrow> and mplayer-gecko setup
<silverarrow> it works fine in the 32 bit version
<silverarrow> I might try the debian guys though
<kanliot> good luck
<silverarrow> I hope that wasn`t a snarky remark
<silverarrow> ;- )
<kanliot> you need luck figuring out if it's a firefox bug
<kanliot> or a mplayer bug
<kanliot> or a build issue
<kanliot> or what
<kanliot> unless you had the mplayer devs, and the firefox devs in the same room
<kanliot> anyhow
<kanliot> i donno
<silverarrow> we might have to hold a conference
<silverarrow> a work shop
<kanliot> and those devs would have to be experts on ppc
<silverarrow> or what ever they call it
<kanliot> which they aren't
<kanliot> so you would need the ppc build guys in there 2
<silverarrow> well, some clever ethusiasts ands amateurs then
<silverarrow> it really should be possible
<silverarrow> some old ppc guys
<silverarrow> there must be some around, I doubt they have retired
<kanliot> yeah find a debian guy who uses ppc and youtube
<kanliot> it's possible theoretically
<silverarrow> I know there is no money driving powerpc builds, but there should be basic solutios
<silverarrow> my old ibook g4 is still nice
<silverarrow> I promise
<silverarrow> not up to date, not fancy at all but not that different
<silverarrow> it appears the debian guyz prefer mozplug to mplayer-gecko,
<kanliot> what channel you get info in?
<silverarrow> debian
<silverarrow> I haven`t even heard of mozplug
 * silverarrow googles mozplug
 * silverarrow is installing mozplugger right now
 * silverarrow ...hopeing it does not intefere too much with other packages
<silverarrow> how much fiddeling is there with basic debian compared to ubuntu?
<kanliot> depends
<silverarrow> i like lubuntu though
<silverarrow> but really dislike the mediaplayer situation for ppc
<silverarrow> there should be a fix for lubuntu too really
<silverarrow> it is really nice os
<silverarrow> sorry for the typos
<silverarrow> I`m thinking of reinstalling osx on my ibook G4
<silverarrow> at least moonlight worked there
<hahlo> hi, seems that catalyst-gui doesn't open, despite driver itself installed, is it some missing libraries thing? libqt4gui is installed
<Prince123> having a problem with lubuntu installation
<Angela> Hello, could somebody help me?
<Guest9393> Hello, could somebody please help me?
<silverarrow> does anyone know about NPAPI
<silverarrow> would google chrome run on lubuntu powerpc iso?
<kristian-aalborg> o hai!
<kristian-aalborg> is Lubuntu 100% official now?
<Unit193> Yep.
<BlitzHere> I just installed lubuntu
<BlitzHere> Is there a way to refresh repository lists - for example, right after you add a new repository source, through lubuntu software center
<BlitzHere> There is a big refresh button in synaptic, which was what I used but before I found that, I was striggling with Lubuntu Software center
<Unit193> Reload in synaptic, and apt-get update from CLI, but I don't know LSC. :P
<log`> hi there, i've just installed lubuntu on my laptop and i wanted to activate the proprietary nvidia driver (binary blob) for my graphics card, but when i run the "Additional Drivers" application from the menu it shows no available drivers..
<log`> I've just had to reinstall because running NVIDIA X Server Settings broke my system
<log`> apt-get confirms i have the nvidia-current package installed
<log`> my laptop is a bit special in that it has both an Intel HD Graphics adapter and a GeForce 520m
<log`> any suggestions?
<log`> the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is as generic as can be
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, congrats
<Unit193> kristian-aalborg: Danke.
<kristian-aalborg> selv tak
<silverarrow> gnash streams in midori
<silverarrow> not firefox
<kristian-aalborg> gnash blows
<silverarrow> sometimes it runs fine
<silverarrow> I am having difficulties
<silverarrow> are you in Ålborg?
<silverarrow> hi LjL
<silverarrow> I have managed to loose gnome-mplayer
<silverarrow> is there a way  i can get it back
<john_rambo> How do I increase lxterminal's font size ?
<bioterror> and you have checked the preferences, john_rambo?
<john_rambo> bioterror: Ther is no preferences in lxterm
<bioterror> which one are talking about now?
<bioterror> we
<john_rambo> I have installed lxde over Ubuntu Minimal install bioterror
<bioterror> and are you using command: lxterm or lxterminal
<john_rambo> when I click on lxterm uxterm opens
<john_rambo> bioterror: ^
<bioterror> add certain lines to .Xdefaults
<bioterror> probably like: uxterm*font: fixed
<bioterror> or .Xresources
<john_rambo> ok I will try
<john_rambo> installed lxterminal .....increased font size ..Thanks
<BlitzHere> Is there any way to have the computer turn num Lock on automatically at boot?
<bioterror> BlitzHere, mostly from BIOS that is done
<BlitzHere> bioterror, I am coming from XP. On XP, the OS remembered the state of Num Lock at shutdown and restored that on next boot
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> !numlockx
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install numlockx
<xerox__> hello
<bioterror> hi
<stf> hello does anyone of you have expieriences in installing xen under lubuntu?
<stf> because i get the error: ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<stf> im so far the i have the wrong kernel running, but i even cannot add the xen one to grub2, each time i run update-grub, it seems totally ignore the xen kernel in the /boot folder
<bioterror> !xen | stf
<ubottu> stf: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<stf> this manual makes me the problems *_*
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I think #ubuntu-server could be a proper place to ask about xen
<BlitzHere> How do I install binary Nvidia drivers? I have a GeForce FX 5200
<Unit193> Typically you use the "Additional Drivers" tool.
<BlitzHere> Says I don't need anything
<zleap> if  it is installed you may need to enable it
<Unit193> There's always the wikipage, helpful or not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BlitzHere> zleap: Wait, you were right
<zleap> np
<Unit193> Heh, coolio.
<BlitzHere> And additional drivers does show my card. It didn't the first time though
<BlitzHere> I had to add the repository and then download the drivers...
<BlitzHere> Thanks!!
<zleap> np
<Duke> hi all :)
<silverarrow> is there any good email client?
<silverarrow> I cannot set up sylpheed properly,
<silverarrow> I cannot make it connect to server, which is my failing capability i think
#lubuntu 2012-07-18
<sithfm>  thunderbird?
<surfn> hi
<surfn> anyone around?
<valdur55> hi
<surfn> hi valdur55
<valdur55> !ask surfn
<valdur55> !help | surfn
<ubottu> surfn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valdur55> :) What is your problem?
<surfn> don't really have one...
<surfn> What firewall prog should I use?
<surfn> (it's more advice seeking than a problem isn't it)
<Mkaysi> !ufw | surfn
<ubottu> surfn: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<joossee> is there a trick to getting the openvpn plugin to 'take' in lubuntu 12? I isntealled it through synaptics but the network manager doesnt see it...
<joossee> nm figured it out. needed to add another package for nm
<loga> hi there
<loga> hello again. I'd like to install lubuntu in an old pc but i have lost of doubts. Navigating through the official webpage hasnt helped cause ive found confusing info and im missing other info too. Can anybody help? thanks
<loga> lots* of doubts
<loga> nobody?
<daker> loga: just ask your question(s)
<loga> first of all, im unsure about what installation (desktop or alternate) i should use. My pc has 384 ram, and some pages says it is enough for desktop version and others say it isnt
<Karnovo> Hello
<Karnovo> Can anyone here help me?
<Karnovo> I have a problem with lubuntu
<loga> obviously this is not a lubuntu help channel...
<loga> bye and thank you for nothing
<SkippersBoss> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ineedhelp_> Hello?
<Ineedhelp_> I stuck some fonts in my home/.fonts directory, but Openbox won't display them properly on my windows
<joossee> How do I mount an encrypted home directory stored on a USB stick? I've tried the "Access your private information.dekstop" link and the ecryptfs-mount-private from the command line but nothing happens. It is an encrypted home directory that I need to mount from my current machine. Any help greatly appreciated.
<subman> How do I install the pae enabled kernel?  I assume that Lubuntu comes with the non-pae kernel?
<Unit193> Correct.
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<john_rambo> lxterminal is not completing commands when tab is pressed. Is this normal?
<Unit193> Nope, should do it.  Try double tapping tab.
<john_rambo> Unit193: That worked. Thanks
#lubuntu 2012-07-19
<ready_> hi everybody. i've installed lubuntu but when i run it, the screen turns to black and doesnt work. the first screen where lubuntu charges appear, but then everything is gone. what happens? can i solve it? thank you
<ready_> anyone? please im in a hurry
<ready_> hello?
<bioterror> can you go to the console?
<bioterror> like tty1 when the screen is black
<ready_> no
<ready_> the screes is just like on stand by mode
<ready_> screen*
<bioterror> you mean that it puts itself into standby mode
<ready_> seems like, yes
<BlitzHere> did the live cd work? what graphics card do you have?
<ready_> i didnt use the live cd
<ready_> but the alternate installaion
<ready_> so i just installed it
<ready_> i have a s3 prosavageddr
<bioterror> s3, my favourite vendor!
<ready_> so... any ideas about what is happening and how to deal with the problem?
<bioterror> hard to help if you cant even go to the console
<bioterror> I would probably boot into text mode and generate Xorg.conf
<bioterror> add to the end of the grub's bootline: text
<bioterror> and it should boot you into the console
<ready_> could you provide step by step instructions on how to do that? im quite new to linux so i dont want to mess things up
<bioterror> when your computer has done the bios chceck, you press left shit key and it should pop-up the grub
<bioterror> I hate this "hide the grub" thing
<ready_> and then i just write text and press enter?
<bioterror> you have to edit the boot line
<bioterror> and add just this text after the quiet ro
<bioterror> or what was it
<bioterror> or is it quiet splash
<ready_> i dont know now. wait 5 minutes please, im turning on another pc to work better
<ready_> im back
<ready_> bioterror im not the grub now
<ready_> bioterror: should i write "text" in a new line a the end?
<bioterror> you edit the current line
<ready_> ok
<ready_> the screen goes to standby mode too
<ready_> maybe i did it wrong... let me try again
<ready_> now i cant enter the grub anymore
<ready_> :(
<ready_> bioterror:  ok, i can enter something that says grub>
<ready_> but if i write ext, it says its an unknown command
<ready_> and another screen of grub with several lines
<ready_> bioterror:  should i write down here what i can see?
<ready_> bioterror:
<bioterror> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Modify-WUBI-Grub2.png
<bioterror> when you see something like that
<bioterror> on this "linux..." line you add to the end just: text
<bioterror> right after quiet splash
<bioterror> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2009/12/ubuntukarmic-edit-grub-entr.png like this one has added "nomodeset"
<ready_> ok, got it
<ready_> should i login?
<bioterror> you should
<ready_> ok, ready on text mode
<bioterror> so now you can login to your computer?
<ready_> tell me what to check now :)
<ready_> yes
<bioterror> run command: Xorg -configure
<bioterror> notice the capital X
<ready_> fatal server error: cannot move old log file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<bioterror> hmmmmm
<ready_> yep, i thought the same when fatal error appeared lol
<bioterror> sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> and see what's wrong with it
<ready_> alright, lot of text in the screen now
<ready_> do you want me to copy something here?
<bioterror> you can look for errors yourself
<bioterror> you will find something interesting from the bottom :D
<ready_> there are no errors
<bioterror> really?
<ready_> only default setting and settings from config file
<bioterror> hmmm
<ready_> nothing marked as error, yep
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> sudo rm -rf /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<bioterror> does that command work
<bioterror> I dunno if you already have that
<bioterror> but worth of trying
<ready_> let me try
<ready_> oh wait wait
<ready_> there are more text and i didnt see it lol
<ready_> let me read it
<bioterror> yeah, pgdown ;)
<ready_> there are some warnings too
<ready_> are they important?
<bioterror> you tell me ,)
<ready_> i dont know lol. there are a couple that say "falling back to old probe method for vesa" and another the same but "for fbdev"
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> nothing to worry about
<ready_> ok, let me continue
<ready_> errors!
<ready_> AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/savage_dri.so failed. cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<ready_> AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<bioterror> that's not fatal yet ;)
<ready_> there are no more errors, and i got to the real end :)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> just delete the log file
<bioterror> and try to configure Xorg again
<ready_> please, tell me what to write
<ready_> i dont feel confident at all here
<bioterror> sudo rm -rf /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<bioterror> Xorg -configure
<ready_> how can i exit the log file?
<bioterror> q
<ready_> thx
<ready_> same fatal error
<ready_> :(
<ready_> bioterror:  this offered a solution, but i dont know at all if that is correct/safe http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/17842/solved-fatal-server-error-cannot-move-old-log-file/
<ready_> it seems i dont have the rights to do the operation
<ready_> as im not in the root user
<ready_> which i probably shoud have used....
<ready_> bioterror: should i login as root?
<ready_> bioterror
<bioterror> sudo = root
<ready_> bioterror:  by the way, when trying startx, the same fatal error appear
<ready_> bioterror: ok
<ready_> bioterror:  have you checked the link i provided?
<bioterror> give rm -rf to the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ready_> i did it
<ready_> and tthen tried the configure
<bioterror> can you now?
<ready_> and same error
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> what if you run command
<bioterror> startlubuntu
<ready_> lets see
<ready_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> nice
<ready_> nice? lol
<bioterror> you can try that dpkg-reconfigure line from the link you posted
<ready_> bioterror:  any more ideas?
<ready_> ok
<ready_> and then?
<bioterror> try startlubuntu command
<ready_> same: Gtk-WARNING cannot open display
<bioterror> are you using ssh or something else?
<ready_> i thought that would be easier
<bioterror> you need to do that from command line :D
<bioterror> not from ssh
<ready_> to do what?
<bioterror> you cant run graphical commands thru ssh
<bioterror> (except -X ;)
<ready_> bioterror:  omg i dont know where i am
<ready_> how can i know if im on the ssh or in the command line?
<bioterror> are you using the keyboard attached to the computer that does not come to graphical interface
<ready_> im so sorry if im wasting ur time... definitely this is quite complicated to me
<bioterror> or what are you using?
<ready_> bioterror: yes, im using the keyboard, no graphics, black background and white letter
<ready_> letters*
<ready_> i edited the grub, adding the text. it entered in text mode (said in the header ubuntu etc etc tty1). then i logged in
<ready_> and there i am
<ready_> whatever@whatever: ~$
<ready_> and there is where i write
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but still cant figure out why it says this cannot open display
<bioterror> but I have to pack my laptop to my backbag and move to another site
<ready_> bioterror:  are you coming back?
<bioterror> maybe, maybe not :D
<ready_> :(
<bioterror> I have work todo
<ready_> i understand
<ready_> do you anyone i can ask or something?
<ready_> know*
<ready_> maybe so in the channel
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> what if you run command: sudo service lightdm start
<ready_> its thinking
<ready_> wait
<ready_> nothing
<ready_> standby mode
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sounds really a graphics card problem
<bioterror> but now I'm off, laters
<ready_> bioterror:  can i ask someone else? do u know?
<ready_> and thank you very much anyway :)
<ready_> anyone else here in the channel??
<lubu> hello.   I just installed the OTR plugin for pidgin, and I'm really new to Pidgin.   How can I tell if I'm encrypted or not?
<lubu> or is it just for private IM ?
<ready_> hello.  i want to replace my graphics card driver for an update ive found. how can i do it? on the command line
<ready_> please, i need help
<ready_> im desperate :(
<lubu> i think they must be busy right now.... try leaving a message on the official Lubuntu Facebook page.
<lubu> I've had a lot of great answers on the facebook page
<lubu> and apparently, a lot of the folks in here are also watching the FB page
<joossee> is there a trick to adding new shortcuts to the applications menu? after right clicking and choosing "add new shortcut" I get to name it and then nothing...?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu. There is the guide.
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<kristian-T61p> cheers
<kristian-T61p> holstein, holla
<kristian-T61p> so I keep having this annoying thing where lxpanel loses most of the buttons... I have to open a terminal and go "lxpanelctl restart" to fix it
<leszek> never heard or had such a bug. What Lubuntu version and lxpanel are you using ?
<kristian-T61p> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1484
<kristian-T61p> hi leszek
<kristian-T61p> lxpanel 0.5.8
<kristian-T61p> Lubuntu is 12.04
<kristian-T61p> the crazy thing is that I had Mint on this box before, and the panel there (Gnome, I believe) had a similar issue
<holstein> kristian-T61p: o/
<holstein> what are you adding to it?
<holstein> i would either try the default panel live, or with a new user, see if you get it to "break"... if not, look at how you are configuring it..
<kristian-T61p> holstein, only minor things... actually, I think all I have which is not default is a shortcut to LXterminal
<kristian-T61p> good thinking to try with a new user, I'll do that
<kristian-T61p> bbl
<leszek> the t61 has a dual core cpu I guess. Maybe its a race condition in lxpanel. But that is only speculation :P
<kristian-T61p> hi
<kristian-T61p> holstein, I managed to reproduce
<kristian-T61p> for instance, when I have ran XBMC, it happens
<holstein> maybe try running from the terminal for the output
<leszek> or try looking in .xsession-error in your home directory
<kristian-T61p> let me paste you my .xsession-errors
<kristian-T61p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100579/
<Unit193> www.pastebin.com
<kristian-T61p> hello, nemesis
<kristian-T61p> ;)
<leszek> kristian-T61p: nothing unusual
<kristian-T61p> and here's .old: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100583/
<kristian-T61p> I can't make head and/ or tails of that
<holstein> xbmc takes over the screen, right?
<kristian-T61p> yes
<leszek> kristian-T61p: hmm... this is somehow bad: "lxpanel: Fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server :0." Maybe your harddisk or filesystem is broken
<kristian-T61p> but, this happens with stuff that does not take over the screen too
<kristian-T61p> leszek, everything works fine... there is only this one thing that is causing me trouble
<leszek> kristian-T61p: please test from a live usb and try to reproduce it there. If you can't please try checking your harddrive
<holstein> id force a filesystem check and test the memory..
<kristian-T61p> this is a Think-Pad, people :;
<holstein> troubleshooting with a live CD is just too easy not to try it
<holstein> kristian-T61p: ?
<holstein> all hard drives fail
<kristian-T61p> they don't break, period
<kristian-T61p> yes
<kristian-T61p> especially IBM ones, I'm afraid
<holstein> nah.. i got a stack of old broken thinkpads
<holstein> first mistake is to assume something is not broken... just test it down and make sure... literally wont hurt
<kristian-T61p> I was half-joking.... they are pretty cool still
<kristian-T61p> yeah
<holstein> the live CD is an easy way
<kristian-T61p> I don't have a livecd handy, I think
<holstein> most of my error troubleshooting starts with a live CD or USB
<kristian-T61p> yes, it's nice to rule out stuff
<holstein> its key to rule out possibilities :)
<kristian-T61p> elementary and all that ;)
<kristian-T61p> I just borrowed a Zorin Lite, let me try that - should be the same panel
<kristian-T61p> wait... ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<holstein> assume nothing
<Unit193> Could always make a boot flash.
<kristian-T61p> yeah... I'll try this first
<kristian-aalborg> hello again, gang
<kristian-aalborg> so, I ran the Zorin Lite cd... I could not reproduce the error, but then again, I did not have any programs that were known to trigger the fault
<peto> hi
<peto> thanks for lubuntu
<peto> for the first time I installed lubuntu, and I am loving it
<peto> just wondering, how to install adobe flash,
<peto> it said wrong version is installed so I can't watch that video
<holstein> i just use the chrome browser
<peto> excuse me?
<Unit193> holstein: Sadness.... :P
<bioterror> enable partner repository and install flash from there
<Unit193> peto: You can install flshplugin-installer, or... That ^^
<peto> how do I do that bioterror?
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<peto> $lsb_release-sc ?
<Unit193> Open terminal, paste    sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<peto> ok
<peto> I don't see any flash in package manager
<shmo> hello everyone
<peto> can't watch video
<Unit193> Did you install the plugin?
<peto> tried this command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree
<peto> doesn't work
<Unit193> No, it'd be adobe-flashplugin, but pastebin.com the output of   dpkg -l |grep flash
<Unit193> (May have to apt-get update if you haven't done so.)
<peto> flash works now , but other videos
<peto> don't
<holstein> peto: i use the chrome browser.. its got the latest flash built in.. this is my "workaround" for not getting flash support any longer for linux
<peto> thats good
<Unit193> But you have to use Chrome...
<peto> i m talking about other videos
<holstein> Unit193: its a compromise for sure.. but i dont mind it actually, though i would prefer chromium
<holstein> peto: what "other" videos? ... i had some other videos thats didnt play, and i went with chrome, and they all work
<peto> i have videos on my hard drive
<holstein> if you have a codec that supports them, they will play.. i would try installing VLC
<holstein> the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage should support them.. if not, try looking to see exactly what type of files they are, and search that way
<peto> that one ishuge package , under hardy i remeber it was not more than 10 mbs or so
<peto> this one is aroud 75 mbs
<holstein> peto: its a lot of different packages, and codecs
<holstein> peto: if you want support for a video, you'll need to install something to provide that support.. if the metapackage is not suiting your needs due to size, let us know what type of file you are trying to play
<peto> mostly flv, avi,mpg.ogg, wmv mkv
<peto> mp3 is working already don't know how
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30038/how-can-i-play-mp4-and-avi-files-in-a-movie-player
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-52
<Unit193> That's currently only in medibuntu, IIRC.
<holstein> i always just do the restricted extras package
<xs411> hello?
<xs411> I was wondering if anyone has tried installing lubuntu using softRAID or FakeRAID
<xs411> I'll take that as a no
<semitones> hey you guys, hey holstein
<semitones> I just bought a new usb drive to try installing lubuntu
<semitones> and the new drive also failed cd integrity check
<semitones> even though the .iso file matches the checksum
<semitones> can someone else test the iso as well?
<Unit193> Well, what'd you use to make the bootable flash, and what ISO?
<holstein> i would assume the downloaded iso is the issue... you can always download any alternate CD, or minimal and insatll lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> semitones: the iso's pass, and install for me
<semitones> hmm
<semitones> well I don't see how the downloaded iso could be the issue, since the checksum checks out
<semitones> Unit193: I've tried "Startup Creator" and unetbootin, both create usb drives that fail the integrity check consistently, but at different files.
<semitones> the iso was alternate-i386
<semitones> i'll try the minimal installation
<holstein> semitones: i would have been using the live iso's
<semitones> i have 512 ram
<holstein> it would have been lubuntu 11.10 that i used the alternate
<semitones> ah ok
<semitones> i'm kind of paranoid that my laptop's USB drivers are at fault -- just writing the wrong data to the drive
<holstein> i would make a CD, and take them/it out of the equation
<zleap> if you download the iso , try running the md5sum check on the iso make sure its OK
<holstein> the checksum checks out.. its failing in another way
<zleap> ok
<holstein> semitones: its failing self diagnostics? or just failing?
<semitones> both
<holstein> semitones: you are making ths stick with unetbootin?
<semitones> if I try to install, it fails (sometimes installing the kernel, sometimes something else) and if I run the "check cd for integrity" that finds a corrupted file. I've used both unetbootin and startup disk creator to make these
<holstein> i would try *any* other iso just for troubleshooting, and make a CD if you can
<holstein> start removing things from the equation and see whats happening
<holstein> i never had good luck with the alternates and USB
<holstein> i remember getting it to work back in 10.04, but it was hacky, and since then, i just use the live ones on USB, or make a CD
<semitones> ok, i'll try some things
<semitones> the alternate CD that I made had no errors,
<semitones> I just couldn't use it, because my cd drive ejects randomly
<holstein> semitones: you made an actual CD that worked?
<holstein> that is interesting... have you tested the ram?
<holstein> sometimes a bad ram stick can just make odd stuff happen
<semitones> yes, the ram was ok. I tried testing the hdd too with smart stuff
<semitones> SMART
<holstein> semitones: i cant think of anything obvious.. that is interesting.. seems like you are doing all that i can think of
<semitones> i'm giving mini iso a shot
<holstein> i have taken hard drives over to other machines for the installation
<semitones> so far, mini is working :)
<semitones> it's on configuring apt now
<semitones> so from the mini iso, I'm choosing install "lubuntu minimal installation" but later on I can install lubuntu-desktop i bet
#lubuntu 2012-07-20
<souliaq> Any way to force a application start minimized in a .desktop file?
<akls> Hello, I'm trying to get indicator applets working in lubuntu. I've tried adding "Indicator applets" to my panel, but it keeps showing "No indicators". All installed indicators are appearing in system tray instead. The problem is that I'm not getting all functionality of applets, for example weather applet doesn't show temperature when "Show temperature near indicator" is checked and indicator-multiload is too small, I can't even see the graph (
<akls> I was googling a LOT, found nothing. there's also one person experiencing the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859726)
<akls> Here's a screenshot
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-07-20-091444_328x33_scrot.png
<akls> Maybe this is going to help too https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-07-20-091535_424x510_scrot.png
<Unit193> Thought it was default in 12.04, but is lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin installed?
<akls> Unit193, yes
<Unit193> indicator-messages and say indicator-status-provider-pidgin plus logging out and back in?
<akls> Unit193, nothing happened
<Unit193> What version of Lubuntu?
<akls> 12.04
<akls> any ideas? :\
<Unit193> Don't remember how to set it up, just that you can.
<Unit193> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg01737.html
<square> Howdy
<square> Every time I log out all of my panels reset. I'm using lubunu 12.04. Any ideas?
<bioterror> sounds like it doesnt write configurations or something
<square> I figured something like that. The position for the main panel gets reset and any panels i might add go away
<square> I'm not sure how to fix it though
<akls> square, try in terminal
<akls> gksudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<akls> first line should be about lxpanel, what is it?
<square> @lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<akls> square, now this:
<square> so its loading the default profile ever time?
<akls> lxpanelctl exit
<akls> and then
<akls> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<akls> well, it looks fine
<square> allrighty
<akls> it loads lubuntu profile, which you changed
<akls> square, now what is the result? does it look the same now?
<square> it loaded the default panel
<square> hmm
<akls> hm, now what if you change it and then try to logout/login ?
<square> i went to change something and the terminal says
<square> can't open for write /home/jordan/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel:Not a directory
<akls> oh yeah! here we go!
<akls> square, go to this directory, see if it exists
<akls> square, maybe there's something wrong with permissions
<square> nope. In the Lubuntu panel there is a file called panels, but not a folder
<akls> that's right
<akls> square, what are the permissions for "panel" file and "panels" folder?
<square> there is no panels folder, there is a panels file though
<akls> O_o
<square> i just said that  and you said it was right
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-07-20-102200_517x181_scrot.png
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-07-20-102220_586x230_scrot.png
<square> not for me
<akls> oh :>
<square> in the Lubuntu folder there is just a file called panels, no folders
<akls> create it then
<square> that seems like it worked....
<square> one sec
<akls> :)
<square> yay
<akls> have you tried logging out/in ?
<square> not since i did that
<square> one sec
<square> that seems to have worked
<square> yay
<akls> good :)
<square> thanks :)
<akls> still I can't even imagine how "panels" folder got removed :D
<square> i didn't do it!
<square> :P
<akls> I believe you
<akls> must be god..:)
<square> now do you have any idea why wine is expecting mirc.exe to be in the system32 folder?
<square> so i can maybe stop using the java irc client :P
<akls> what about xchat?
<square> I need to ease into this slowly :P
<square> and i just prefer mirc
<akls> oh well.. wine is wine
<akls> I can't remember running anything in wine...
<square> it worked fine earlier today, but now it doesnt
<akls> I always get those stupid errors :D
<square> me too
<square> thats why i eventually gave up and used textual instead of mirc in os x
<akls> I don't know, there are some articles about running mirc using wine on the internet, look for them
<akls> or you can ask on wine channel
<square> maybe tomorrow
<square> I managed to get lubuntu installed today, that seems like enough progress :P
<square> actually, it just worked that time, cool
<akls> square, btw, try out kupfer
<square> irc client?
<akls> square, it's something that I fell in love with :D
<akls> and it works with lubuntu quite right
<akls> square, no, it's application launcher! just worth mentioning... ;)
<square> is that better/different from gnome-do?
<akls> it's lighter! :)
<square> well, I'll try it!
<akls> and for me - yes!
<square> I only got lubuntu because I thought lxde looks nicer than xfce or unity or kde, so i'm not too concerned with the lightness of it
<square> but kupfer looks nice
<square> one moment
<square> hey, mirc works
<akls> :)
<akls> well.. lxde isn't that nice as kde
<akls> but it's fking fast!!!
<square> ooo, kupfer supports chrome bookmarks. i'm sold
<akls> haha, yes :D
<square> allrighty, it's 3:30 am and someone has been waiting in bed for me for about 30 minutes now. I'll be back tomorrow!
<akls> see you ;)
<akls> (pssh, just take your laptop to the bed)
<square> (it's a desktop, I'm going to keep OS X on my laptop :) )
<square> bye! thanks for the help
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/819528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819528 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Indicators don't work on lxpanel" [High,Fix released]
<akls> that's what I really hate
<akls> Status: fix released
<akls> but the bug is still there
<akls> I've even installed latest lxpanel version (0.5.10)
<akls> now "indicator applets" applet is gone.
<bioterror> I would like to recommend weechat to square instead of mIRC
<bioterror> you get nice nick bar on the right if you need it
<akls> bioterror, do you have any idea why my indicator applet is not working?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> it could be run from terminal?
<bioterror> and it should prompt what's wrong?
<akls> bioterror, it is showing "no indicators" and everything is appearing in system tray instead
<akls> bioterror, how? :\
<bioterror> like like
<bioterror> now I have to think : D
<akls> that's what I get: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-07-20-111854_345x35_scrot.png
<akls> the thing with red circle is indicator-cpufreq
<akls> and this strange horizontal line is actualli inditactor-multiload
<akls> and weather indicator is unable to show temperature
<akls> well, that's all because its in notification area instead of the indicator one?
<someguy> hello
<someguy> can someone please help or guide me in a good direction on a problem i have
<someguy> ?
<bioterror> tell us the problem
<someguy> do any of you guys transfer files from your phone to your hd with lubuntu?
<someguy> via usb
<bioterror> I have done it, many times
<bioterror> nowdays I'm too lazy and I just ssh into my phone and use SCP :D
<someguy> i have a LG cosmos 2 if that means anything to you
<bioterror> nothing much, what kind of OS it has?
<bioterror> LG's own?
<someguy> yea
<someguy> i think
<someguy> brew mp ver 1.0.2
<someguy> i'm a super newbie. I have never compiled a program from source to my memory
<someguy> i think i did back in the day w/ slackware in the 90's
<bioterror> most of the mobile phone os's asks if you want to use "File transfer mode"
<bioterror> when you plug it into computer
<someguy> yea, it asks if i want to use mass storage mode or phone modem
<bioterror> and you want to use mass storage mode
<someguy> i do
<someguy> i don't see anything in fileman
<someguy> i wonder if i need some kind of driver
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and say: dmesg
<bioterror> does it mention something about it?
<someguy> i know there are windows drivers and software on the phone that it uploads to your windows box
<someguy> do you want the readout for the dmesg?
<bioterror> you can see if it mentions it
<bioterror> like "new device" and /dev/sdb or something like that
<bioterror> if not, then the kernel doesnt discuss with the phone
<bioterror> if that doesnt work, then you might want to try bluetooth for example?
<someguy> wait i see something!
<someguy> happy 4:20
<someguy> i was doing something wrong the whole time
<someguy> feelin pretty stupid
<bioterror> someguy, you should probably use Memory Card with your phone?
<someguy> i like lubuntu. I think i'll keep it around for awhile
<someguy> i do
<someguy> i don't have a micro sd reader for my pc
<someguy> thank you for the help. I appreciate it
<someguy> in order to use this phone with windows it had to install all of this crap. but it works perfectly with lubuntu as-is
<silverarrow> I get these odd error messages in lubuntu
<silverarrow> "kernel error" and a number
<iAmJohn> hi, does anyone know how to solve the "blank screen after grub" problem?
<square> howdy
<square> howdy
#lubuntu 2012-07-21
<silverarrow> does anyone know which kernel 12.04 has?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> and I know you are exactly that guy
<silverarrow> a girl on the lubuntu channel
<silverarrow> margo
<Sentynel> silverarrow: the latest kernel in 12.04 is 3.2.0-26
<silverarrow> which is suppose to be fast
<silverarrow> I wondering if 12.04 is faster than tiger
<silverarrow> os x I mean
#lubuntu 2013-07-15
<pink_> Hello
<pink_> may I ask a question? How can I open/launch a program (like firefox) via ssh? I'd like the program runs on the server (lubuntu on the server, putty on windows)
<juan_144> on command line?
<juan_144> have you tried firefox
<juan_144> ?
<pink_> yes on command line. If i send via ssh: firefox (or nohup firefox) it does not start on the server (neither in the client obviusly)
<pink_> I tried this: http://superuser.com/questions/326206/starting-a-program-on-the-desktop-from-ssh-in-ubuntu but does not work
<juan_144> what runlevel has the server?
<pink_> root
<pink_> (if I understand what runlevel is, I'm newbee)
<juan_144> runlevel=run mode
<juan_144> single user
<juan_144> text mode
<juan_144> graphical mode
<juan_144> there are a total of 6
<juan_144> 0 halt the system
<juan_144> 1
<juan_144> single user
<juan_144> 2 I dont remember
<juan_144> 3 is multiuser text mode
<juan_144> 4 is unuser
<juan_144> and 5 s graphical mode
<juan_144> 6 restart the system
<pink_> I really dont know, the default ones I suppose (just downloaded the iso and flashed over usb)
<juan_144> what iso?
<pink_> runlevel n° 2
<pink_>  * 2 Full multi-user mode (Default)
<pink_> just checked via ssh
<juan_144> OK, Firefox will not run on that mode
<juan_144> It needs a graphical server
<pink_> you mean that will not run from ssh? (because If I start firefox or another program with a GUI, directly from the server, it works)
<juan_144> then you are not running on runlevel 2 on the server
<juan_144> and if you call firefox from CLI you will get stuck on it until firefox closes
<pink_> ok thanks
<deckard_> hello. Would someone please tell me the command to install Lubuntu?
<Johnathon> Hello all, I seem to have a problem after installing Lubuntu from the alternate installer, it installs fine, but when I boot up it gets to a blank screen with the cursor in the middle then looping to the moniter saying out of range
<Johnathon> Hello?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello
<Johnathon> Would you be able to help with "I seem to have a problem after installing Lubuntu from the alternate installer, it installs fine, but when I boot up it gets to a blank screen with the cursor in the middle then looping to the moniter saying out of range"
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I'd start by saying "Is there a reason you need to install from the alternate install image?"
<Johnathon> It would hang on install not showing anything no matter what I did so someone told me to install it from the alternate iso.
<SonikkuAmerica> What about the mini.iso?
<SonikkuAmerica> !min
<SonikkuAmerica> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<Johnathon> sure
<Johnathon> But I can't use an online based one since the computer I'm installing it on doesn't have internet
<SonikkuAmerica> OK yeah, what about the mini.iso?
<Johnathon> I cant install it since the computer doesnt have access to internet
<SonikkuAmerica> Now that could be a problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, what's the targeet hardware?
<SonikkuAmerica> *target
<Johnathon> Not sure of gfx but when I boot it into puppy it says it loaded vesa the rest are 30GB HDD 2.6Ghz Processor (Pentium I think), 256 MB of RAM.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, that should be plenty of space to install Lubuntu... perhaps your installer image was corrupted?
<Johnathon> Tried it in a VM and it works fine
<Johnathon> It is just this computer every distro seems to freak up on, It installs fine, but when it boots the moniter compains about being out of range
<SonikkuAmerica> Monitor specs? Graphics card? If you can get Puppy to work, run [ lspci ] for that
<Johnathon> I don't know the gfx card type, I know the moniters model number.
<Johnathon> The OS installed fine, but I can't do anything since it is out of range
<SonikkuAmerica> Johnathon: Can you drop to a tty? (press Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Johnathon> No
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you try with a LiveCD set to nomodeset?
<SonikkuAmerica> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Johnathon> Yes, it ended with the same result execpt it refused to boot I left it for like 5 hours and no desktop what so ever
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, the last thing I can think of is "Did you use the correct install media for your architecture?
<SonikkuAmerica> " and that's usually detected.
<Johnathon> Yes, but
<Johnathon> Progress
<Johnathon> After flipping between out of range and the cursor it got to command line via CTRL ALT F1
<SonikkuAmerica> Johnathon: Oh it did. Now you can [ lspci ] and give more specs.
<Johnathon> A lot piled up on the screen is there anyway to scroll p?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not in a tty. I need the "Graphics Controller" line.
<Johnathon> Mulltimeadia video controller is the closest it has
<SonikkuAmerica> Try [ lspci | less ] then. (That is a straight slash (Shift+\))
<Johnathon> Nothing I can see with that. VGA compatible cotroller is the only other thing that seems to be gfx related
<SonikkuAmerica> And what does that line read? [ lspci | grep VGA ]
<Johnathon> VGA compatible controller: silicon integrated systems [SiS] 65xM650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<SonikkuAmerica> Then this page is for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<Johnathon> Thanks, I'll go do that now and report back if anything is still wrong or I don't understand part of it :)
<SonikkuAmerica> All right. I have to go now but I'll be back in about 2 hrs
<Johnathon> Should be still awake
<LucreCarot> I have a problem with de update and upgrade, the console said:
<SonikkuAmerica> WAIT! Use pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LucreCarot>  lucrecarot@lucrecarot-HP-Mini-210-VT:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for lucrecarot: Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 19 no actualizados. 5 no instalados del todo o eliminados. Se utilizarán 0 B de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación. Configurando linux-image-3.8.0-26-ge
<SonikkuAmerica> gzip: stdout: No space left on device <<< This is the important part of it all.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using LVM?
<LucreCarot> whats is LVM?
<LucreCarot> the computer have a lot of space
<LucreCarot> not I not using LVM
<LucreCarot> I had to install this?
<xnox> LucreCarot: what does: $ sudo lvs
<xnox> says?
<LucreCarot>  LV     VG      Attr     LSize   Pool Origin Data%  Move Log Copy%  Convert   root   lubuntu -wi-ao-- 463,48g                                              swap_1 lubuntu -wi-ao--   1,99g
<LucreCarot> LV     VG      Attr     LSize   Pool Origin Data%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<LucreCarot> root   lubuntu -wi-ao-- 463,48g
<LucreCarot> swap_1 lubuntu -wi-ao--   1,99g
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: That only appears if LVM were installed.
<LucreCarot> ok, I run this command and said this
<LucreCarot> the lines I paste before
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: You'll run into problems with normal updating and upgrading with LVM. You should reinstall without LVM if you don't really need it.
<LucreCarot> How I reinstall without LVM?
<LucreCarot> If I reinstall I will lost all my software and programmes?
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: Pop your live image in and make sure "Use LVM with the new Lubuntu installation" is unchecked. And yes you will lose all that, but there is a way to preserve it:
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: To preserve your programs, run [ dpkg --get-selections > installed-software ] and put installed-software on external media. To save your PPAs, copy /etc/apt/sources.list to external media.
<LucreCarot> Ok, thank you very mucho, this is the unique solution? Its impossible desinstall the LVM or something like this?
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: And then, to restore them, overwrite /etc/apt/sources.list on the new install with the old one, copy the "installed-software" file to your home dir and run [ dpkg --set-selections < installed-software ] in a terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: Nope. That's the only solution to remove LVM (because that's how the partitioning system is set up.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<LucreCarot> Ok! thank you very much for your help!!!! A final question, when is important used the LVM? o for what thing is important used the LVM?
<SonikkuAmerica> LucreCarot: Logical volume management is good for RAID arrays (daisy-chained drives on data storage systems and the like)
<LucreCarot> Ok
<LucreCarot> thanks a lot!!!!!!
<LucreCarot> to reinstall all! jejejejeje
<Johnathon> I've having a problem starting my Lubuntu, I installed from the alternate image since i was having difficulties loading the original ISO without the installer crashing, on start up I get a cursor in the middle of the screen flashing between that and the moniter being out of range, i can't use CTRL+ALT+f1-f6 without it permantly going to out of range
<SonikkuAmerica> wb
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you try the steps mentioned on the Web page regarding SiS drivers?
<Johnathon> It died, and went back to out of range before I could do it :/
<SonikkuAmerica> It ... died? Did you have the thing plugged in?
<Johnathon> Yes.
<Johnathon> It just flipped back to out of range
<Johnathon> If I got Puppy on it, would I be able to do the steps from there? Or does it have to be done this way
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu is rather specific. I'm suprised the mini.iso wouldn't work. Either way, the installer didn't detect your wireless or wired connection?
<Johnathon> It doesn't have internet access at the present moment. I don't know when it will be restored
<SonikkuAmerica> Johnathon: Well... at this point, I'm outta ideas. I don't think installing any Ubuntu distro (except maybe Server) would work with your present configuration... you'd just need a new machine to begin with.
<Johnathon> :/ Damn, thanks for all the help. I might as well go get a new computer. Thanks
<canin> ""Linux for Workgroups": Linux 3.11's feature set now confirmed" Oh god Lubuntu for Workgroups, coming soon
<bioterro1> I love the new release cycle, I can see Linux 95 during my lifetime
<SonikkuAmerica> bioterro1: I can see Linux XP in my lifetime.
#lubuntu 2013-07-16
<James0r> does this channel serve as a help channel for Lubuntu users?
<Noskcaj> James0r, that is it's purpose
<James0r> Awesome. Well, I'm a new Linux user on Linux Mint 15 Mate, I'm looking to try Lubuntu 13.04 xfce
<James0r> i got a netbook and hoping to find something pretty lightweight
<James0r> saw that i might have wireless network adaptor issues after install
<James0r> how difficult should it be to get it going after install?
<superman> how to open startup applications
<bioterro1> superman: looking for something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop ?
<bioterro1> seems like there's nowdays too many clicks on the wiki, job well done!
<superman> bioterro1, is there not a simple gui for this?
<superman> i know linux mint and ubuntu have one
<bioterro1> it's relative to what you have got used to
<superman> also, how do you set up keyboard shortcuts, set up extended display, is there also a simple way to change the login theme?
<superman> bioterro1, have you heard of LXLE?
<superman> it seems like a better version of Lubuntu which only focused on Ubuntu LTS versions
<superman> the pre-installed apps are nice conky, minitube, firefox, openshot, libreoffice, gimp.... etc it is fully functional out of the box for the general public, but it is still based on lubuntu and thus missing simple things like setting up keyboard shortcuts, extended display, gui start up menu... etc
<superman> why won't the lubuntu team just join LXLE, there will be more man power and it makes more sense to just support LTS and not have to work on upgrades every 8 months or so
<moxzie> how do i remove policy kit when i mount drive...it annoying! why does it always ask me passsword
<moxzie> any body alive out here
<maikiro> Hey all, Anyone advise how to config x-chat to connect to Freenode then this channel automatically?
<SonikkuAmerica> maikiro: Try asking in #xchat , it's a more relevant channel (esp. because Lubuntu doesn't carry XChat by default) :)
<maikiro> ok ta..
<meet> Hi. I shared a folder from the right click option from ubuntu. That folder contains multiple other folders. When I tried accessing it from a lubuntu machine, i got an error while opening an inside folder. What went wrong?
<ianorlin> was the inside folder shared?
<meet> ianorlin, no.
<meet> I just right clicked parent folder and clicked share.
<superman> is it fine to completely remove the google browser Chromium? it says it will also remove lubuntu-desktop
<meet> superman, it is fine. I removed it from mine.
<superman> even if it says it will remove lubuntu-desktop?
<meet> yes
<Myrtti> lubuntu-desktop is a pseudo package
<Myrtti> it will not remove anything else.
<superman> ok thanks
<Myrtti> the lack of lubuntu-desktop will come to play when you're upgrading your lubuntu
<Myrtti> ie. from one version to another
<superman> btw, i thought the new lubuntu comes with FireFox instead of Chromium
<Myrtti> before you do that, reinstall it. It will (probably) pull chromium back in, but you can uninstall it once you're done with the upgrade
<ianorlin> you could try sharing the child folder and see if it goes away in ubuntu
<meet> ianorlin, but then that will show up separetely on the network. O dont want that
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> nevermind then
<superman> kudos to the one man developer who is developing LXDE on his spare time
<ianorlin> is there a way to get the panel at the bottom to say the date without a mousover of the clock?
<ianorlin> nevermind found out how to do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<nipi> hello. could someone help with connecting to a vpn please? I've got it set up in Network Connections, but how do I actually connect to it?
<SonikkuAmerica> !vpn | With any luck...
<ubottu> With any luck...: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nipi> I'm on lubuntu 12.04, and that ends in 10.04 :(
<SonikkuAmerica> nipi: VPN should be usable outta the box.
<nipi> how? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient for example talks about opening a network SonikkuAmerica manager applet and clicking on the connection, but I can't find the applet
<SonikkuAmerica> That was for 6.10
<SonikkuAmerica> In the Lubuntu network manager (== the XFCE network manager), you go down to VPN Connections and select the VPN network you have configured.
<SonikkuAmerica> If that doesn't work, make sure "Automatically connect to VPN" is checked on whatever connection it's set up on, and use that from the network manager menu.
<nipi> wonder if I'm looking in the wrong place. it's like in https://lh3.ggpht.com/_NXe-USYSZmU/TIjCxcn1ZuI/AAAAAAAADXU/QnwyfBk4ryw/s1600/Screenshot-Network+Connections.png
<nipi> just clicking on the created vpn has no effect, and double click is the same as Edit
<nipi> connecting automatically might be an option, though I'd prefer being able to choose when I want to connect, if possible...
<SonikkuAmerica> nipi: If that's your network manager, try this: http://geekyprojects.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-vpn-connection/
<nipi> I don't have a network connection icon. is that another applet that needs to be added from somewhere?
<SonikkuAmerica> nipi: If you don't have a network connection icon (a set of up and down arrows or a Wi-Fi fan-out), you may have a corrupted install.
<nipi> great...
<canin> check the icon is even listed in the panel settings
<nipi> there's Network Status Monitor and Manage Networks applets in there, but neither of them have a vpn menu like in the ubuntu screenshots
<ianorlin> isn't it also listed under prefrences on the menu
<nipi> Network Connections is, but it can only add, remove and edit connections, not actually connect
<ianorlin> don't you have to add a connection first?
<nipi> yes, through Network Connections
<nipi> turns out that there's a bug in 12.04 and the icon is blank. if I click next to the empty area next to the volume icon, I get a vpn connections menu! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/936421
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 936421 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] nm-applet on lubuntu does not show an icon when using UMTS/mobile broadband" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<taoseeker> hi superman
<superman_> hi
<superman_> how do i add a startup application
<taoseeker> I have to boot my lubuntu computer
<superman_> i want to start something located in /usr/bin/ but lubuntu does not have the same add/remove StartUp Application gui
<superman_> is there any way i can install the startup GUI from Ubuntu?
<holstein> sure, but it wont do anything superman_
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/146457/how-do-i-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu-lxde
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<superman_> holstein, so instead of putting the executable file in /usr/bin/ i put it in ~/.config/autostart ?
<holstein> superman_: i use openbox.. and i have an autostart config
<holstein> i dont put any "executable".. just commands to run
<superman_> i'm assuming Type=Application, but i'm not sure about the second command Exec=wicd-client -n, do i replace it with just the location of the file?
<lethargicLion> help
<holstein> superman_: Add the @skype line in the /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart or /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart file. Refer to LXSession for more information.
<holstein> for example.. to autostart skype
<holstein> as per the instructions http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<holstein> making your own autostart, from http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart for example
<holstein> the target will be the lxde session, not openbox
<lethargicLion> I have a text file with a few hundred lines of text that looks like this-> 7/11/13  123456789         going all the way down to the bottom, how do i cat | cut all the dates out of this text file? and also any number that comes after the middle set of numbers?
<superman_> when using the Ubuntu startup gui all i do is name the startup and select the file location
<holstein> superman_: sure, and you might prefer unity
<holstein> superman_: there are certain "advantages" and GUI's that require overhead
<holstein> superman_: the gui is not going to add entries to lxsession.. so you can install it, but it wont do anything
<holstein> superman_: what do i do? i create a custom autostart file.. it looks like the ones i linked
<superman_> yeah, i'm looking at the lxrandr coding and all i'm confused about is the Exec commands
<holstein> superman_: sure
<holstein> superman_: so dont use it
<holstein> superman_: do it the way i suggested
<holstein> making an autostart and adding what you need to is
<holstein> it*
<superman_> holstein, do you happen to know how to disable Zeitgeist on startup in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Could just purge it.
<superman_> Unit193, i'm thinking that Zeitgeist might be too intertwined ubuntu and don't want to mess anything up, so disabling on startup is fine
<Unit193> http://www.staldal.nu/tech/2011/10/27/how-to-disable-activity-logging-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ozelot/ but I just purge the thing myself.
<superman_> yeah, i found this regarding Zeitgeist and such http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000108
<superman_> are there privacy settings in lubuntu like there are in ubuntu?
<superman_> Unit193, did you purge it from ubuntu or lubuntu?
<holstein> superman_: if i were worried about privacy, zietgiest wouldnt be on my radar
<holstein> superman_: purge it if you have issues, but a machine not running zietgiest is not a "safe" one
<holstein> you still have the network to deal with
<superman_> i don't think zeitgeist is on lubuntu, which is why it is lightweight, am i wrong?
<holstein> i dont think you are wrong
<holstein> its just, is zeitgeist heavy?
<superman_> i'm assuming it is
<holstein> why?
<holstein> superman_: try ubuntu live.. install it, check it out
<holstein> if you dont need/want it, dont use it
<superman_> i actually tried it out on the linux mint then disabled it in the startup app gui, everything was working just fine afterwards
<superman_> lubuntu being lightweight means better privacy and ultimately security, whilst still being fully functional
<holstein> superman_: where do you get that?
<holstein> that is not a by-product of lightness
<superman_> zeitgeist is a good example
<holstein> sure is
<holstein> it has *nothing* to do with security
<holstein> or lightness
<holstein> you might find the machine more "responsive" if you remove it, but that could be said for anything
<holstein> its always a balance
<holstein> you might prefer it not to be "spying" on you, or whatever the rationale is .. but it does what it does
<holstein> i mean, lubuntu ships with a lighter file manager as well, but that has nothing to do with security
<holstein> to assume light = secure is to be setup for an error in your thinking
<superman_> i would think a lightweight distro not logging everything you do on your computer from the files you use, to the webpages you visit, to the people you communicate with, would mean better privacy and security for you
<holstein> sure.. so dont use it
<holstein> but, to assume a lightweight distro is not doing that, and not checking for ones self is to miss the point
<holstein> is lubunt doint that? of course not.. but unsafe does not = heavy
<superman_> less features or apps, less possible vulnerabilities
<holstein> superman_: in theory, but that is not something that can be assumed
<holstein> superman_: let me be clear.. assume that if you want, and i literally have no opinion.. the fact is, it *is* an assumption, and it is not always true
<holstein> you could have *nothing* installed except an old vulnerable kernel and an ftp server
<holstein> that is *quite* light.. and has very few packages
<holstein> but, much more vulnerable than stock ubuntu 13.04 out of the box with zietgiest running
<superman_> true, but it is easier to maintain the security of a simpler lighter distro
<holstein> "easier" is also a matter of opinion
<holstein> so is simpler, in some regards.. simpler could be what one is more familiar with
<holstein> i am not interested in, nor trying to argue.. just not going to agree with things stated as fact that are not
<holstein> i mean, *all* ubuntu versions and debian based systems can be updated the same way.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. that will be not easier, or more challenging on lighter or heavier OS's. it will be *exactly* the same
#lubuntu 2013-07-17
<utusan> where can I get lximage-qt packages for ubuntu?
<freakingmartin> Hello!
<freakingmartin> i need help
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freakingmartin> i have ja jar file i want to open
<freakingmartin> i have a jar file i want to open
<holstein> open? or run with java
<freakingmartin> When I double click it opens archive manager, i want to use openjkd 7
<holstein> freakingmartin: so, you have a jar file that you want to run with java? not open?
<freakingmartin> yes that's exactly what I meant
<holstein> should be java -jar filename.jar
<holstein> from a terminal
<freakingmartin> I don't want to do it from terminal
<holstein> freakingmartin: ok
<holstein> freakingmartin: i only know how to do it from the terminal.. you can create a launcher for it to start i you lke
<holstein> freakingmartin: i'll let you wait on another volunteer.. cheers
<freakingmartin> cheers
<holstein> freakingmartin: here is *exactly* your query, and *exactly* my answer
<holstein> http://www.overclock.net/t/904687/how-to-run-jar-files-on-ubuntu
<freakingmartin> lol that page only answered how to install java, which i already have
<holstein> freakingmartin: java -jar FILE.jar ,friend
<holstein> as i suggested
<freakingmartin> i got it...
<freakingmartin> thanks
<holstein> freakingmartin: post 3 is where it is suggested, after the "install java" suggestion. and post 4 is the "thanks" answer
<holstein> !volunteers | freakingmartin
<ubottu> freakingmartin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> though, i have an answer
<freakingmartin> You're the expert.
<holstein> i never said that
<freakingmartin> I never said you did.
<holstein> freakingmartin: cool.. enjoy, friend!
<freakingmartin> how do i make a desktop configuration file open minecraft.jar?
<SonikkuAmerica> Set the shortcut to execute it using Java (you DO have OpenJDK or Oracle Java, right?)
<SonikkuAmerica> As in set the command [ java -jar /path/to/jar/file.jar ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than that, set it up like an ordinary .desktop file.
<freakingmartin> I have OpenJDK but when I try to choose an application to run my short cut using OpenJDK, OpenJDK 7 is not listen in installed application. Maybe i can use a custom command line?
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: One second...
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: OK, given that OpenJDK is set as your JRE (through either update-alternatives in a terminal, or through a MIME type editor) OpenJDK should interpret the [ java -jar ] command as the execution of a JAR file.
<freakingmartin> what is my best option
<SonikkuAmerica> You know how to create a .desktop file, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> (If not, I can show you)
<freakingmartin> I dont think so
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 1: Open up a text editor (Leafpad in Lubuntu, I think)
<freakingmartin> done
<freakingmartin> Next step?
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 2: Gimme a second... :)
<freakingmartin> lol okay :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 2B: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882747/ <<< Copy the template I wrote up into your file
<freakingmartin> Done
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 3: Set your Name and GenericName to Minecraft (or whatever)
<SonikkuAmerica> (by typing it after the = sign)
<freakingmartin> do i put a space after the = sign?
<SonikkuAmerica> No
<freakingmartin> ok
<freakingmartin> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 4: Set your Exec to "java -jar /path/to/your/jar/file.jar" (without the quotes, substituting in for the actual path to the .jar file)
<freakingmartin> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 5 (optional): Set a comment for your .desktop file (it will appear in a tool tip on mouse over)
<SonikkuAmerica> If you don't wish to add a comment, delete the line.
<freakingmartin> i added a comment
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 6: We don't need to specify a filetype, so delete the "Type=" line.
<freakingmartin> removed
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 7 (optional): Set Terminal to true if you want to see debugging output for running the desktop command. Otherwise, leave it false.
<freakingmartin> ok\
<freakingmartin> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 8: Set the path of the icon you want displayed on the appropriate line, unless you're fine with seeing the generic "file" icon.
<freakingmartin> done
<freakingmartin> i set a png
<SonikkuAmerica> A portable net graphic should be fine :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 9: Set StartupNotify to true if you want to see a notification that your program started; if not, delete that line or set it to flase.
<SonikkuAmerica> *false even
<freakingmartin> line deleted
<SonikkuAmerica> Now save your file in ~/Desktop/ as <whatever>.desktop
<freakingmartin> done
<freakingmartin> i see my shortcut
<SonikkuAmerica> Now close the Leafpad window and double-click your now shortcut.
<SonikkuAmerica> s/now/new
<freakingmartin> nothing happen
<freakingmartin> teamviewer maybe?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nothing happened? Hmm... Try executing your .jar in a terminal: [ java -jar /path/to/your/jar/file.jar ] and pastebin whatever errors it comes up with.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<freakingmartin> bash: [: -jar: binary operator expected
<SonikkuAmerica> You may wish to check this article out too: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-via.html
<SonikkuAmerica> However, I dunno whether or not it will re-download the whole thing - you do run that risk.
<freakingmartin> I can run minecraft jar by itself but i cant get it to open with a shortcut
<SonikkuAmerica> How do you run the jar by itself usually?
<freakingmartin> if i run it through terminal [ java -jar /home/martin/KeiNettLauncher.jar ] it will work... if i open jar with OpenJDK it will work
<freakingmartin> I can't get my shortcut to run the jar
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: Try re-opening the .desktop file and replacing "java" with "/usr/bin/java"
<freakingmartin> so it should look like this right?  Exec=/usr/bin/java -jar /home/martin/KeiNettLauncher.jar
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes
<freakingmartin> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Now give it another shot
<freakingmartin> still doesnt work. when i double click nothing happens, when i right click and open nothing happens also
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm... the other thing I can think of is running [ chmod +x ~/Desktop/<desktopfile>.desktop ] in a terminal and trying again.
<SonikkuAmerica> (That would give it executable permissions)
<freakingmartin> i run it like this chmod +x ~/Desktop/<Minecraft>.desktop
<freakingmartin> this is what it gave me           bash: Minecraft: No such file or directory
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: Leave out the < > (unless they're actually in the filename) :)
<freakingmartin> lol ok
<freakingmartin> i got this : chmod: cannot access ‘/home/martin/Desktop/Minecraft.desktop’: No such file or directory
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: You *did* put it in your Desktop folder, right?
<freakingmartin> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> And it's called Minecraft.desktop (capital M and all, right)?
<freakingmartin> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Run [ ls ~/Desktop/ ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (Anything in [ ] means it goes in terminal)
<freakingmartin> Hold up let me check if it has .desktop
<freakingmartin> now let me run [ ls ~/Desktop/ ]
<freakingmartin> this is what i got "KeiNett Launcher               Minecraft 1.6.1 Launcher (Mac OS X & Linux).zip
<freakingmartin> Minecraft 1.6.1  Launcher.jar  MInecraft.desktop
<freakingmartin> "
<SonikkuAmerica> So it's there, but the computer is having nothing to do with it.
<holstein> why not launch it from the terminal? thats what you downloaded
<freakingmartin> I like to have a shortcut with a stylish icon on my desktop (like windows)
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: Just for a frame of reference, pastebin the content of the .desktop file we created
<freakingmartin> syntax Plain text?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> We don't have any HTML content we need to parse, I don't think :)
<freakingmartin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882819/
<holstein> you could use a more "windows-like" desktop environment.. that allows for making launchers more simply
<freakingmartin> desktop environment
<freakingmartin> i corrected every thing and now when i run "chmod +x ~/Desktop/<desktopfile>.desktop" nothing happens nether
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: I thought LXDE *was* a more "Windows-like DE"
<holstein> nothing in LXDE promises, "make whatever launchers you want with the click of a button"
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: I beg to differ, isn't there a "Create Launcher" option in the LXDE right-click menu?
<freakingmartin> i see
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: thats what freakingmartin wants
<holstein> a launcher to click on for the application to start
<holstein> with a pretty icon
<holstein> just like in windows
<freakingmartin> :3
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: There *is* alacarte, but I dunno what it depends on.
<holstein> thats what i thought.. right click, create a launcher
<holstein> but, i suggested that last time freakingmartin was here
<SonikkuAmerica> One still has to point it to the right place and all
<holstein> you can say "run in terminal
<holstein> and run the same command
<freakingmartin> i can say that
<holstein> i think its a checkbox
<holstein> you use java -jar filename.jar and "run in terminal"
<freakingmartin> k did that
<holstein> freakingmartin: enjoy!
<freakingmartin> never said it worked
<freakingmartin> lol
<holstein> freakingmartin: ok.. just share any relevant information
<freakingmartin> Ok after all this chatting, my body is tired.
<freakingmartin> I shall sleep Zzzz
<holstein> freakingmartin: if you use the *exact* command that works in the terminal, and launch it in the terminal from the shortcut, it should work
<holstein> otherwise, share errors
<holstein> or, we'll see you when you wake
<freakingmartin> hold up whats the command for terminal
<holstein> freakingmartin: the one that you used, that works
<freakingmartin> i forgot what it waws
<freakingmartin> was
<holstein> java -jar filename.jar ...replacing filename with the one you have
<holstein>  /path/to/application.jar
<holstein> java -jar /home/freakingmartin/minecraft.jar or whatever
<freakingmartin> k do i check Execute in terminal emulatr
<freakingmartin> emulator
<holstein> freakingmartin: thats what i would do, then it will run the *exact* command that you just ran, and tested, in the terminal.. by running it, again, in a terminal.. which just worked
<freakingmartin> it works in terminal, but it doesnt work when i double click on the shortcut
<holstein> freakingmartin: sure.. just share how it "doesnt work"
<holstein> and, double check the command you gave the shortcut
<freakingmartin> i triple checked
<holstein> freakingmartin: ok
<holstein> freakingmartin: so, whats the error?
<freakingmartin> there is no error it just does not run anything
<freakingmartin> lol
<holstein> freakingmartin: lol?
<freakingmartin> i hate shortcuts
<holstein> freakingmartin: whast funny?
<holstein> freakingmartin: i dont use them
<holstein> freakingmartin: paste the command here
<freakingmartin> java -jar /home/martin/KeiNettLauncher.jar
<holstein> freakingmartin: make a new shortcut
<freakingmartin> again?
<holstein> yes
<holstein> if that doesnt work, then i have no idea
<freakingmartin> I have an idea.. get a new computer
<holstein> or, just lanuch from the terminal
<freakingmartin> i think i'm done with shortcuts
<holstein> thats what you downloaded
<holstein> an application to launch from the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: One of the reasons why I only test Lubuntu and don't use it full-time :)
<freakingmartin> :-*
<holstein> LXDE is minimal
<freakingmartin> But lubuntu is sooo fast and it runs great
<freakingmartin> on my computer
<holstein> its not really made for adding a lot to it like that.. though, i have added those shortcuts to XFCE no problem
<holstein> freakingmartin: i personally dont see how this negates the experience you are having
<holstein> its still fast
<freakingmartin> may you teamviewer and remotely help me please
<holstein> who is you?
<holstein> this is not that kind of support
<freakingmartin> any one that can help  me
<holstein> i would ask the maintainer of that pacakage how you are supposed to launch it
<freakingmartin> i thought you were my friend :( lol jk
<anne> hello, can someone help me with watchdog? I set the ping at 8.8.8.8, but watchdog reboot my sys at startup. I use a wifi key and It needs more than a minute to log in to the net
<SonikkuAmerica> anne: How are you able to connect to the Internet if you're stuck in a bootloop?
<anne> now? another pc :) on lubuntu? rewriting the distro from the beginning
<SonikkuAmerica> anne: I would've said pastebin your [ dmesg ] output, but if you're reinstalling that's out the windows.
<SonikkuAmerica> *only 1 window
<anne> also I cant pastebin nothing, the sistem keep rebooting at startup... no time to do anything.
<anne> it's something like this
<anne> http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=20149
<anne> I tried adding watchdog last week, but something is broken in watchdog (On the PI only) where ping doesn't work, so you end up with a constant reboot because watchdog starts up at boot time. If you want to experiment with watchdog first edit  Code: Select all     sudo nano /etc/default/watchdog  and tell watchdog not to start at boot. I haven't tried watchdog with the latest firmware, so not sure if the issue has been fixed, but doubt 
<SonikkuAmerica> anne: You may wish to check the bash script written out the comment by sdjf
<SonikkuAmerica> Good evening, jono, my good sir.
<jono> hi SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> What brings you to our neck of the woods?
<anne> mumble, 'll try thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> That's probably a stupid question, you being the head of Ubuntu Community and all. :) I'd stay and chat more but here in the USA it's waxin' midnight (on the East Coast) So I must say goodbye!
<superman_> is there an estimate on how many people are currently using Lubuntu?
<James0r> just installed Lubuntu 13.04 and liking it. i'm a new linux user and i found it pretty easy to use so far. it's simple but fast and that's what i was going for.
<James0r> one thing i noticed though is that during the installation process i thought it mentioned that XChat was pre-installed but i couldn't find it once i got it going
<James0r> just as easy to download via apt-get but just something i noticed
<Unit193> Nope, xchat isn't pre-installed with the system.
<superman_> hello, i'm a noob and never used Sylpheed before, can someone help me set up an account on it? thanks
<superman_> when using lubuntu's sylpheed with pop3 mail does the client delete my mail stored on the mail server, if it does how to i set the pop3 to only copy the mails and not delete it? thanks
<Antisober552> hi every time I lose WiFi my computer completely freezes
<superman_> alt sysrq commands don't seem to work on Lubuntu, how do i make it work?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, where is lubuntu-control-center ????
<HoNgOuRu> please help
<HoNgOuRu> I'm using 13.04
<HoNgOuRu> desktop
<HoNgOuRu> zzz
<ianorlin> there isn't one really
<HoNgOuRu> so?
<HoNgOuRu> ianorlin,
<ianorlin> what setting are you looking for?
<HoNgOuRu> add keyboard shortcuts
<HoNgOuRu> Im a noobe
<HoNgOuRu> so?
<ianorlin> here is something I found on that but have not done that myself
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<Guest81466> https://prism-break.org/
<Guest81466> I'm assuming this isn't an issue with lubuntu as it doesn't use unity?
<Guest81466> ...or other reasons?
<ianorlin> what part of the website?
<Guest81466> near bottom OS
#lubuntu 2013-07-18
<philipballew> I want to move my wireless passwords on my Ubuntu machine to my Lubuntu machine. How can I do this?
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Hello, leszek.
<ianorlin> in terminal if you want to use multiple pipes which way are they read left to right?
<subman> How do I get dual monitor setup in Lubuntu?  I have both running at their optimum resolutions, but they are just mirrors right now.
<Unit193> What I'd recommend is installing arandr and using that to set them up.
<Unit193> ianorlin: Care to explain more?
<ianorlin> I was trying to use pastebinit just with a simple echo command first, and then pipe that to xclip, to copy to clip board without having to copy it from the terminal manually all in one command
<subman> Unit193, that seemed to work fine, thanks.
<Unit193> ianorlin: So, trying to get the pastebin url?  echo foooooober | pastebinit | xclip
<ianorlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888539/
<ianorlin> ah that works I think I am not using -b right
<ianorlin> on pastebinit
<Unit193> pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<ianorlin> ah
<Unit193> ianorlin: Also, you can set a better default.
<Unit193> echo -e "<pastebinit>\n\t<pastebin>http://paste.openstack.org</pastebin>\n</pastebinit>" | tee ~/.pastebinit.xml
<ianorlin> ah that is how you do that
<Unit193> (Or, open up that file like a normal person in a text editor...)  Yeah, manpage has several options, I personally like to paste "private" pastes.
<ianorlin> I have read man page
<subman_> Anyone familiar with how to get OpenCL to work under Lubuntu using an Nvidia card?
<canin> I use ATi for computing stuff, nVidia is for gaymens
#lubuntu 2013-07-19
<josh_> I'm having trouble installing. I insert the disc it wakes an hour to download and then says there is an error.
<voe> Im trying to add a dns to resolv.conf but it tells me not to edit it directly
<voe> is there somewhere im supposed to insert my dns elsewhere?
<Frank81> hi any one in here can tell me how i can purge a package
<Frank81> and ignoring all fails he should simply remove it from package manager he don't needs to edit or delet anything
<zChris|2> I installed Lubuntu-restricted-extra and still cant play Flash since it cant fiNd the plugin. What do i do from here?
<holstein> zChris|2: i use the chome browser, not chromium, since it has its own flash version integrated
<holstein> zChris|2: you can elaborate about what browser you are using, and what errors you have
<zChris|2> I use the default browser in Lubuntu-latest which is Chromium, it says it cant find Shockwave flash
<holstein> zChris|2: did you restart it after installing flash?
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zChris|2> holstein: the computer or browser? i restarted the browser
<holstein> i would just manually check for and install flash, if using the chrome browser is unacceptable
<holstein> zChris|2: the browser
<zChris|2> Do i need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras aswell?
<holstein> zChris|2: i would read the flash wiki and just install the flash package
<holstein> zChris|2: what do you seee at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ?
<Frank81> can some one tell me where i could add a line that gets executed automaticly befor some other init scripts get executed
<holstein> some other?
<zChris|2> holstein: my system crashed :(
<Frank81> choosed /etc/rc.local if any one is interested
<soulspire> Hello :)
<soulspire> Want a lightweight distro and wondering if this will do most basic tats and run fast, no gaming
<holstein> zChris: you mean, when you went to that site? to confirm flash?
<Frank81> any one knows what i need to install to get emails forwarded that get send to a mx entry in my dns entrys of a public reachable domain to a other email server?
<holstein> Frank81: i would ask in a server channel
<kennethlh> not able to get internet in default lubuntu install http://pastebin.com/n2qTCTCv
<kennethlh> any help would be appreciated
<Unit193> !bcm | Shouldn't be hard to setup, I have at least one of those.
<ubottu> Shouldn't be hard to setup, I have at least one of those.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:015-14 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<kennethlh> yeah, that pkg. wants to download from the internet
<Unit193> Yeah, on the wikipage there's an offline section.  One of the packages shipped with the tar too, but could be the wrong one.
<internetnikolay> hello
<internetnikolay> i am internetnikolay and me need help
<internetnikolay> is who
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<internetnikolay> established not long ago lubuntu. before yuzal many distributions. Gentoo in the axle and the hackintosh, but tired to understand the intricacies and therefore decided to switch to something simple. What do you think lubuntu suited just for work, rest?
<internetnikolay> is who
#lubuntu 2013-07-20
<bilboquey> bonjour
<bilboquey> y a quel qu un
<gedeo> hello
<gedeo> is there anybody ?
<James0r> Can anyone help me add a printer using Lubuntu 13.04?
<TrophyMaster> Hello?
<TrophyMaster> Oh good, anyone know how to give windows permanent "top layer" status so that you can keep, say, Pidgin on the top layer at all times?
<TrophyMaster> I know that the Right Click -> Raise will place it higher but it doesn't seem to be permanent.
<TrophyMaster> Guys, please some assistance here?
<James0r2> Anyone know why my 'keyboard and mouse' settings won't stick in Lubuntu 13.04
<James0r2> ?
<Frank81> James what means stick?
<James0r2> Frank81: stick as in saved upon clicking 'OK'
<James0r2> Frank81: i've just read that this is a bug, at least in the 10.something release
<Frank81> hmmmmm thats wirred
<Frank81> ah ok that sounds logical
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> i never expirenced it
<James0r2> creating ~./config/lxde is supposed to fix this
<James0r2> i did and it hasn't yet
<Frank81> how about the permissions on that file?
<James0r2> well it's supposed to create a config file in that directory but didn't
<Frank81> oki so you created it now and gave him right permissions?
<Frank81> and still it don't works?
<James0r2> i didn't assign any permissions
<James0r2> should I?
<Frank81> maybe you should watch i think lxde whants to write to that file if it uses it as configuration file
<Frank81> i know often some user create files as root or else and so he mixes up permissions
<Frank81> it should be owned and be write able by your user account
<James0r2> i tried this as root as well
<Frank81> and in case that this isn't a typo it should be ~/.config/lxde
<Frank81> not the ./
<James0r2> same problem, the settings are returned to default either way
<James0r2> sorry yes typo
<Frank81> look if the file is realy there
<Frank81> and look who is owning it and who can write to it
<James0r2> it's not
<James0r2> no file
<Frank81> then create the file open a console ^^
<Frank81> and type in the following ^^
<James0r2> k
<Frank81> mkdir ~/.config
<James0r2> that directory already exists
<James0r2> just /lxde doesn't
<Frank81> echo "### lxde conf ###" > ~/.config/lxde
<Frank81> then this
<James0r2> k
<Frank81> is the file now in the folder do "ls ~/.config/
<James0r2> you mean ls ~/.config/lxde?
<Frank81> no lxde is the file ls shows content of a directory
<James0r2> it just says bash folder already exists
<Frank81> so it was right
<Frank81> ah so there is a folder called lxde maybe
<James0r2> this is what i read...
<James0r2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/563530
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 563530 in lxinput (Ubuntu Lucid) "won't save config if missing lxde folder" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<James0r2> it describes the issue with the missing folder
<Frank81> ah thats the answer
<Frank81> then create the folder do at command line
<Frank81> mkdir ~/.config/lxde
<James0r2> folder is created already
<James0r2> done
<Frank81> do you know how to see and change owner of files and folders?
<James0r2> i think by right clicking on the folder right? i don't know permissions in command line
<Frank81> ya right clicking is ok
<Frank81> so who owns that folder and what permissions does it got?
<James0r2> my user owns it and the 'change settings' was set to 'only owner and group'
<James0r2> i changed it to "anyone"
<James0r2> tried to change the keyboard settings once again and just back to default
<James0r2> Frank81: i figured it out. I've seen multiple posts now about bugs with lxinput which is the GUI for adjusting keyboard and mouse delay
<James0r2> Frank81: one post suggested using xset to manually set them in terminal
<James0r2> Frank81: worked like a charm.
<Frank81> tada i am so happy that it is now working for you
<Frank81> :D
<James0r2> yep!
<James0r> unfortunately that is only a temporary fix because after you re-login the settings are returned to default
<James0r> looking into how to save settings...
<James0r> i'm pretty new to linux and distros but this seems like a pretty big oversight
<James0r> still can't seem to fix this
<James0r> uninstalled and reinstalled the lxinput package but that didn't do the trick
<James0r> anyone else have lxinput issues?
<James0r> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm\
<James0r> ccccccccccccccccccccccc\\\\\
<James0r> yikes sorry about that
<Naphatul> how can i add programs to autostart at boot?
<Naphatul> i'm not seeing a startup applications menu entry
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login
<SonikkuAmerica> Aaaaaaand Unit193 beats me again in the foot race.
<Naphatul> will that start up for every user?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not if it's in your ~/.config/autostart/ dir
<SonikkuAmerica> (~ == your home folder, of course!)
<Naphatul> hmm any way to get it to start up without even logging in?
<Naphatul> i can't figure out how to add services to upstart
<SonikkuAmerica> Naphatul: Put them in /etc/xdg/autostart/ instead
<Naphatul> small problem, inadyn (dynamic dns updater) doesn't have a .desktop file
<SonikkuAmerica> Make sure you understand any .desktop file you put in /etc/xdg/autostart/ runs at every user's startup
<Naphatul> but i want it to be started before loging in
<Newk> hi.. i am looking how to disable pcmanfm's desktop function.. anyone knows where to set that?
<Unit193> Newk: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Newk> Unit193: ah great so if i remove the --desktop option its done ... how to change the wallpaper image without the desktop?
<Unit193> That's up to you. :P
<Newk> i guess the same picture that we see at lightdm
<melodie> bonjour
<melodie> quelqu'un saurait m'aider pour la personnalisation d'un fichier "ubuntu-text.plymouth" ?
<melodie> je voudrais savoir à quoi correspondent les lignes:
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> could someone help me with the customization of a "ubuntu-text.plymouth" file? I'd like to know what the lines black, white, brown, blue, are for?
<joshu_> hi
<joshu_> i'm looking for some advice on how to start with a standard lubuntu install and strip out everything I don't need besides some basic features.
<Unit193> joshu_: How about installing via mini.iso and installing lubuntu-core?
<joshu_> hi Unit193 is that a better alternative?
<Unit193> I think it's a good one, I'd recommend installing lightdm and the gtk greeter too, though.
<melodie> hi joshu_
<Unit193> melodie: It's for coloring the basic text boot.
<joshu_> the functionality I need is: full laptop hardware support, network connectivity via ethernet and USB modem, cisco VPN, freerdp and printer/ scanner support.
<melodie> didn't you find something without anything in it to do so ?
<melodie> hi Unit193
<joshu_> hi melodie
<melodie> I just figured out "black" must be for the background
<melodie> white nothing special
<melodie> brown for a text message on top
<melodie> and probably blue for the title ?
<melodie> but I don't know what other file knows in plymouth, what these colors stand for? And if this is a specific Ubuntu choice or not ?
<joshu_> Unit193 from what I mentioned ubuntu mini + lubuntu-core + liightdm gtk greeter?
<melodie> joshu_ I have worked on light Ubuntu Openbox versions, but for 12.04 only so far. I started with a Ubuntu Mini Remix to do so: you could easily strip one and add whatever you want in it
<Unit193> Plus whatever applications you think you need, building up can be easier than stripping out.
<melodie> I can point to a page with some descriptions if you are interested
<joshu_> melodie yes please I am tech savvy but have no experience with custom ubuntu building so I can use some help
<melodie> with pleasure
<melodie> is it allowed here?
<melodie> I could also use the help of a tech savvy once a while !
<melodie> :D
<melodie> I love doing custom isos and we are a few ones doing so at our forum
<joshu_> melodie what forum?
<melodie> forum.linuxvillage.net :)
<joshu_> melodie maybe we can speak more in private if you're interested?
<melodie> I am
<joshu_> Unit193 to do what you suggested. If I setup a virtual machine for testing do I just boot the ubuntu mini iso, install and then do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core?
<phillw> joshu_: that sounds like a plan to me :)
<joshu_> phillw hi does that result in an OS that supports the same hardware as a standard lubuntu install?
<phillw> joshu_: yes, if you are using 13.04, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall/JasonOdoom will actually work (It's the staging area for 13.10) and does make life a little easier as it uses tasksel.
<joshu_> phillw do you suggest that I use the latest 13.04 for this?
<phillw> joshu_: it is entirely upto you which you use, if it is pre 13.04, then use the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall/
<joshu_> sure just seeking advice
<phillw> I'm not sure when lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core were added into tasksel, I do know that they are there in 13.04 onwards.
<Unit193> joshu_: Yep, mini "Command line install" and then sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core, yep.
<Unit193> phillw: Tasksel doesn't really do much, just calls apt-get install $metapackage
<phillw> Unit193: as jonathan pointed out it's there in  tasksel certainly from 13.04 and saves you that step, as you get the tasksel window anyway :)
<Unit193> (Not if you use "Command line" install.)
<phillw> it does :)
<joshu_> is there a difference between ubuntu-core and lubuntu-core?
<melodie> joshu_ of course there is a difference!
<melodie> see at ubuntu-packages.com and whatch the list of files for each one
<melodie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ *
<Unit193> (ubuntu-core doesn't exist, for one thing.)
<Unit193> !info ubuntu-core
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-core does not exist in raring
<melodie> Unit193 maybe was he talking about ubuntu-minimal ?
<Unit193> That's a pretty minimal metapackage, no DE/WM or display server.
<joshu_> ok I downloaded this iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso and I'm going to install on a virtual machine now and see what happens
<melodie> joshu_ a mini iso is meant to be used as a netinstall version, and not fit to create a spin
<melodie> I have done that too when I started
<joshu_> ok I was just going to follow Unit193 suggestion
<melodie> joshu_ Ubuntu Mini Remix is the one to do what one need when it comes to make a small fit for everything, however this too has taken me lots of time before I figure out which are the packages don't belonging to a core which where missing
<melodie> this is why I invited you to fork the one small version I did
<Unit193> joshu_: You are just looking to install something minimal, as you first stated, right?
<melodie> and I also plan to publish all the modified configuration files with the relevant patches as soon as possible, in a clear file tree
<joshu_> Unit193 yes the goal is to create a minimal OS which supports the laptop hardware and the minimal functionality that I need.
<joshu_> I understand that there are numerous ways to do this, but I'm just looking for any way which will allow me to achieve this goal within the next couple of days ;)
<joshu_> I chatted with someone yesterday on #ubuntu who suggested that I start with a standard lubuntu install and strip out stuff until I'm left with the functionality I need and then create a preseed image. I joined the lubuntu channel today to further ask about this and how to get started, But as you've suggested Unit193 you would do it the other way..start with ubuntu mini and add functionality...
<genii> It's easier to add things than remove things.
<Unit193> Yes, it makes more sense to me to add whatever function you need rather than trying to get rid of everything you don't.
<joshu_> ok
<joshu_> so what's the deal with ubuntu mini versus using ubuntu mini remix as melodie suggests?
<melodie> it's easy to add things as long as you know what the system needs, if you don't know that you need, let's say for instance: *libc6-dev*
<melodie> you have no way to find out
<melodie> I had to scrool through lubuntu filesystem.manifest to find out, and get to take note about it and a few more with trials and error
<melodie> errors
<melodie> joshu_ told us he does not have many weeks in front of him to do what he needs to
<melodie> to scroll*
<Unit193> That's why gcc, build-essential, and many other things depend on it...
<melodie> I did a diff between my filesystem.manifest file and the one in lubuntu, with some special options
<melodie> Unit193 build-essential is not needed in the build directory to make an iso that works
<melodie> I stop talking here: the point is I can help
<Unit193> Hence "Gcc and many others"
<melodie> just a handful, not that many once the main metapackages are installed
<joshu_> melodie I appreciate that and I'm not trying to start an argument. I'm just trying to understand the options that are being suggested to me
<melodie> joshu_ I don't mind about it, I would not offer my help if I didn't know it's not that easy to start with.
<melodie> I had done special remasters at pclinuxos the last years, one meant to be easy to build on. :)
<melodie> I want to redo this with ubuntu
<melodie> however it will not be as small, because easy in Ubuntu means a bit more to add
<melodie> going for good now, good night :)
<joshu_> so Unit193 for the time being as melodie has left for the night…I have installed ubuntu mini 13.04 in a VM as command line and answering the questions, guided partitioning..now I followed the guide you phillw sent me
<joshu_> I did this
<joshu_> sudo -i
<joshu_> apt-get install lubuntu-core
<joshu_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<joshu_> apt-get autoclean
<joshu_> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<joshu_> reboot
<Unit193> OK, so what's up?
<joshu_> well as I'm "flying blind" have I done it right this far?
<Unit193> Sure, when you rebooted, did you see a lightdm login?
<SonikkuAmerica> joshu_: Somewhat. You can also install Ubuntu Tweak to do the cruft-cleaning process for you, but (a) it's a PPA (you may not know what that is), and (b) doing anything else with it is risky business.
<joshu_> hmm lightdm? I got a login screen small man avatar with different users, keyboard layouts, and some other options gnome open box, lubuntu etc
<joshu_> so login in some of the options don't work such as open box black screen, gnome/openbox, lubuntu works
<joshu_> looking around in the menu it seems as if more things get installed then I thought a core install would be e.g. firefox. Maybe it's just me and I'm not looking for the perfect minimal 100% clean system as I don't have the skill or time for that.
<Unit193> Yeah, having a browser by default is a bit odd, yep, but my guess is that something depends on www-browser, and none was installed.
<joshu_> Unit193 i hope you don't me being direct, but as you understand this a lot better than I do can I please explain/ guide me on how you would go about this?
<Unit193> I'm still here, sure.  What do you need?  One thing I would do is check /usr/share/xsessions/ for the invalid sessions and remove/back them up.
<joshu_> so even though I've install ubuntu mini and then lubuntu-core I need to start removing things because more stuff has been added than I need? Have I got that right?
<Unit193> I'm wondering what installed those, actually.  Can you  pastebin the output of dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/  ?
<Unit193> joshu_: There may be a few bugs in it, it's not used all that often as far as I know, but should still be pretty minimal.
<joshu_> lubuntu-default-settings, openbox: /usr/share/xsessions
<joshu_> Unit193 bugs in ubuntu mini?
<Unit193> Interesting.
<joshu_> if ubunu mini isn't used that often then isn't it better to use whatever else people use to create a custom ubuntu?
<Unit193> I was saying the lubuntu-core package, but still is used/useful.
<joshu_> ok
<joshu_> just didn't seem very "core" to me when all those things get installed.
<joshu_> if I did this instead of the lubuntu-core, apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> joshu_: then you did not get lubuntu-core
<canin> Anyone know info on how to make a .deb for *ubuntu and even better, a PPA. I want to convert arch packages...
<joshu_> phillw I did lubuntu-core but I was just thinking if I had done lubuntu-desktop with the no-install-recommends..it would install additional things? as Unit193 said core isn't used that often then would this option be better?
<Unit193> !packaging | canin
<ubottu> canin: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Unit193> joshu_: -core will get you less, if you look at the metapackage source, you can see the entire list of what it should install.
#lubuntu 2013-07-21
<joshu_> ok Unit193  I see longer list of stuff
<Unit193> joshu_: But, it's up to you however you want to set it up!
<canin> "Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance"
<canin> Uhh....
<genii> Indefinitely.
<joshu_> Unit193 of course. As I said from the start I have a list of functionality which I think is quite straightforward, but I need help/ advice on how to get that functionality in a "minimal ubuntu os"
<canin> Why are forums so easily hacked... it's not exactly hard making one secure from scratch...
<joshu_> I guess I was just confused after doing the first two steps, e.g. ubuntu mini and lubuntu-core to find the things I did.
<Unit193> canin: Who said they were easy?  And I wouldn't say it's easy to make from scratch at all...
<Unit193> joshu_: Cool, so what's next?
<joshu_> I don't know what to say :(
<Unit193> joshu_: OK, I'd check what printer and scanner you have, and you'll want network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openconnect for the VPN, right?
<joshu_> the vpn is l2tp/ipsec
<Unit193> So, network-manager-strongswan - "This package provides a VPN plugin for strongSwan, providing easy access to IKEv2 IPSec VPN's." ?
<joshu_> the printer and scanner hasn't been purchased for this user yet as I wanted to know how to get the OS build first.
<joshu_> for the vpn I think from googling it's network-manager-vpnc which is a plugin
<joshu_> i think the strongswan plugin is for pure ipsec but I could be wrong
<joshu_> hmm I think not vpnc that for cisco ipse
<joshu_> you still there Unit193 I think I need l2tp-ipsec-von
<Unit193> I'm here, yep.  Never done much with VPN, I generally stick to SSH and tunneling.
<Unit193> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<joshu_> ok no problem
<joshu_> I'll figure out the VPN
<joshu_> I'm more concerned with the base so to speak
<joshu_> so Unit193 with lubuntu-core the laptop hardware should be supported out of the box and support for printer, scanner and usb modem should also not be a big deal if not requiring some config. As the OS stands the non-savvy user doesn't have a very easy task to ultimately work against the remote windows terminal server. THe user is greeted with a login window with lots of "unnecessary" options and once logged it had too many things that can
<joshu_>  be clicked, messed up etc.
<joshu_> If my goal with this is to provide the user with if not more or less hands-off experience from when the user has logged in to the RDP session has started how would you approach this?
<Unit193> So the login window has too many options as does the desktop...  Remmina is one easy method with RDP, and can use freerdp as a backend.  I would think you could use a desktop, or autolaunch for that, but I've never needed to with remmina.  Is this correct in your case?
<joshu_> I've used freerdp before on my mac, but haven't used remmina.
<Unit193> GUI frontend, if you're interested.
<joshu_> yes just googled it
<joshu_> question is do I need remmina if I just want the user to login to the ubuntu OS and then plug in an ethernet cable or usb modem, start vpn connection and then execute freerdp?
<Unit193> Nope.
<joshu_> ok
<joshu_> there's a lot of talk about lightdm when I google for info on how to do this
<Unit193> I'd disable the guest account in lightdm, if you want to lock it down a little.
<joshu_> sure I want a system that doesn't expose more than it needs to for the user to accidentally mess up
<joshu_> are you familiar with purpose built thin clients such as Dell Wyse, HP, IGEL etc?
<Unit193> I gnerally know of thin clients. yep.  Sounds pretty much want you're doing.
<joshu_> yes exactly
<joshu_> they're essentially dummies if configured to just present a login screen and once you authenticate your remote session whether rdp, vnc, citrix, vmware is launched and presented to you..you go to work and when you look of that session you're back at the login screen of the OS
<joshu_> Unit193 just came across this http://askubuntu.com/questions/96641/xubuntu-desktop-minimal-installation/96660#96660
<joshu_> ok I'm heading to bed I'll have to continue with this tomorrow. Thanks for your help Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> Sure!  Have a good rest.
<pcman> did anyone see gilir?
<Unit193> pcman: Last online a week and a day ago.
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> could someone paste his synaptic.desktop file at some pastebin for me please? there is a detail which I quite don't understand and that might help me (or not)
<joshu_> hi 	 how can I find where network manager stores the mobile broadband settings?
<Unit193> It's not in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ with the rest?
<joshu_> hmm no not on my minimal install. As I can't edit network connections from network manager only change setup connections, I need to configure via command line
<phillw> joshu_: have a look at the 2nd answer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged_Wired_Network to get your network manager fully running.
<joshu_> phillw thanks I've followed that earlier today to solve the unmanaged but, but it doesn't do anything for mobile broadband
#lubuntu 2014-07-14
<fares> hi all
<fares> i want to install lubuntu in a server  and install  server package in it  how?
<fares> help plz
<melodie_> fares
<melodie_> hummm
<fares> ?
<melodie_> what about installing Ubuntu server, and from there install lubuntu-desktop?
<melodie_> lubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<melodie_> fares well tell me what kind of server you need, maybe the other way around might be alright
<fares> i want a sever to setup  a erp software in it  for my company
<fares> melodie_
<melodie_> fares which erp software have you chosen? I have had recent experiments with two of them, if I can help
<fares> erpnext
<melodie_> I don't know this one
<melodie_> what are the requirements? LAMP? Else? Posgres?
<fares> apatche     mariadb
<fares> this is install script  https://github.com/frappe/frappe-bench/blob/master/install_scripts/install_ubuntu.sh
<phillw> fares: if you install server, tasksel will invite you install LAMP, mailserver, ssh etc etc. you will also be able to install a desktop system. Having browsers on a server is not really recommended.
<fares> phillw :  i need the browseres  for local use  only
<fares> what is your advise
<phillw> fares: then ufw can block the ports for you. You may find installing lubuntu-core is a better way forward if you don't need the word-processor / spreadheet / music / video applications?
<phillw> you will have access to a basic GUI system and then add just what you want.
<phillw> You need to roll your sleeves up, as it is command line stuff to begin with :)
<fares> install core from ubuntu desktop cd  or server cd
<fares> phillw   : thank your  for your help
<fares> melodie_   : thank your  for your help
<melodie_> fares no problem, if phillw can help you better I am happy about it
<fares> no  i mean   agreat thanks  for you  about  answer  my q
<phillw> fares: install from server cd. Add in LAMP (you waid you wanted that) and also SSH if you ever want to log in from a remote system also add lubuntu core (you can do this by arrowing down the tasksel list and pressing the space bar to put an '*' in the box. Once done, press Tab key and tell it to get on with it :)
<phillw> s/waid/said/
<fares> do you mean type it in the command line after finish the ubuntu server install
<fares> oh   yah  in the install
<fares> sorry
<fares> did the  optional package need internet  connection
<phillw> fares: the server install trips in something called tasksel.. it looks like this... http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<phillw> fares: yes, it will need internet as it will be downloading what you have asked for.
<phillw> on that area, it is adding LAMP to a desktop system... but the instructions and added details are the same.
<fares> if  i have  internet connection  need to open the browser to enter user and pass to  connect  how can i do it?
<phillw> you do not use a browser for server, you use terminal (CLI)
<fares> i will take you advise   ,thank you
<Tonio> bonjour,
<Tonio> ya t il une personne pour m'aider ?
<rafaellaguna> sorry, do you speak english?
<Tonio> a little ...
<Tonio> i need help for Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> tell me, if I can help you
<Tonio> i have just to install Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> yes
<Tonio> i have one problem
<Tonio> i can't to connect in my session
<rafaellaguna> can you see the connection applet?
<rafaellaguna> at the panel
<Tonio> yess i see
<Tonio> when
<Tonio> but the name
<Tonio> is not my login name but the pc name
<Tonio> and when i type the good passaword
<rafaellaguna> oh, you mean your session
<Tonio> they are no connection
<rafaellaguna> no internet connection under your session / login?
<Tonio> when i type a wrong password pc say "the password is wrong"
<rafaellaguna> normal :)
<phillw> Tonio: what country are you from?
<Tonio> france
<rafaellaguna> Tonio, you should look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rafaellaguna> there're specific French IRC channels
<Unit193> !fr | Tonio
<ubottu> Tonio: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rafaellaguna> ubottu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Tonio> hooo ok sorry !
<phillw> Tonio: aussie http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr/
<rafaellaguna> don't worrie :)
<rafaellaguna> I'd like to help you more
<Tonio> sorry but i dont know to join  a french channel ...
<Tonio> :'(
<rafaellaguna> the same way you joined this
<Tonio> i had cliked in a web page
<Tonio> a try
<rafaellaguna> do you have xchat app?
<rafaellaguna> open it and follow the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phillw> tonio_: melodie should be here any moment
<rafaellaguna> tonio_, et elle parle mieux le français que moi
<melodie_> tonio_
<melodie_> quoi ?
<phillw> melodie_:  ill
<melodie_> tonio_ viens sur #linuxvillage
<melodie_> tonio_ si tu n'attends pas trop longtemps je pourrais tenter de te dépanner, sauf que là il est tard
<tertu> how do i convince my stupid desktop to be 1366x768
<tertu> i had a multiple-monitor setup going and it keeps assuming i want to keep it
<phillw> tertu: it is possibly an X entry, else look into xandr
<tertu> it's some crap in my xorg.conf i think
<tertu> as this time arandr and xrandr, at least the options i know about, seem to be doing nothing about it
<tertu> The program that caused this mess, Catalyst, is too stupid to realize it did it
<tertu> and now nothing works
<phillw> tertu: please
<phillw> why do I bother
<ikonia> does that translate to "go to hell, stop bothering me"
<bodhi_zazen> lmao ikonia
<tertu> aaanyways if i ever do use a dual-monitor setup again, and i probably won't
<ikonia> I don't think it does
<ikonia> but apparantly it does
<phillw> ikonia: no, it means please await while I get bodhi_zazen on board to help.... what is your issue?
<ikonia> phillw: "why do I bother" means please wait ?
<ikonia> that seems an odd way to say "please wait"
<phillw> ikonia: it can do
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> I don't see any form of english that "why do I bother" translates to "please wait while I get someone else"
<phillw> just depends if it is your mentor....
<ikonia> no, I don't think it does
 * ianorlin thinks it means *phillw is frustrated
<ikonia> good job this channels logged
 * ikonia goes off to compose an email 
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: (20:18:33) ikonia: can't be bothered
<bodhi_zazen> what video card are we playing with and which driver ?
<phillw> it was he
<bodhi_zazen> and can we xrandr | pastebinit
<phillw> tertu: ^^
<ianorlin> xrandr |pastebinit is a good idea
<phillw> I've asked for a professional to assist you.
<phillw> ooh... 2 professionals!!! hiyas ianorlin
<tertu> it's back to normal now
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo ianorlin
<tertu> and really, that wouldn't have been helpful
<tertu> xrandr was displaying the same stuff then
<tertu> all that changed in my xorg.conf, though, was the second monitor getting disabled
<tertu> so i guess that's it
<bodhi_zazen> bad xorg.conf ?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: there is no 'bad' xorg.conf....... just one that needs tweaking :D
<ikonia> of course there is a bad one
<ikonia> ones that are configured wrong
<phillw> ikonia: : there is no 'bad' xorg.conf....... just one that needs tweaking :D
<ikonia> of course there is a bad one
<ikonia> if one is configured wrong it will stop your xorg from even starting up
<phillw> continue to read it until it has been fixed
<ikonia> continue to read what ?
<phillw> ikonia: nope, just fire nomodeset to grub...
<ikonia> err that won't do anything to xorg
<ikonia> if it's ocnfiugred wrong,
<phillw> ikonia: grub is boss.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode And I can go find you many more....
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> disabling X does not fix a badly configured X server
<ikonia> do you even understand what you're telling people ?
<ianorlin> phillw his problem is his resoultion is wrong
<phillw> do not mess with grub,
<ikonia> phillw: you have no idea what you are saying
<phillw> ianorlin: his problem is his attitude is wrong. nomodeset will give you a basic system.
<ikonia> his attitude is wrong ???
<phillw> nothing fancy.
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> he has a duff xorg from the propritary driver install
<phillw> who has?
<ikonia> he wants to get it working again with 2 screens
<ikonia> and you're offering advice such as "there is no such thing as a bad config" and "use nomodeset" and "grub is king"
<phillw> echo...
<ianorlin> tertu what sizes are your two different monitors and what resolution do you want to set each one at and mirrored or on the side of each other?
<tertu> the resolutions are fine
<tertu> my other monitor is not hooked up right now
<tertu> the problem is, after i disconnected my second monitor, it was stuck in dual-monitor mode
<phillw> tertu: that is a know issue for lxandr
<tertu> so i had a 2646x1024 desktop with a 1366x768 monitor
<tertu> is lxandr the LXDE component that handles that or is it a configuration utility
<ianorlin> yes
<tertu> if it's the latter i didn't use it
<ianorlin> ah you used arnandr right
<tertu> initially i didn't know about arandr
<tertu> so i used Catalyst to set it up but, of course, Catalyst kinda fucked it up
<tertu> i used arandr to fix it later
<tertu> this time arandr didn't work so i ended up using catalyst
<tertu> which DID fix the problem but only after it hosed up my X session and i needed to reboot
<phillw> tertu:when you switch between having monitor and not, you need to boot with the 2nd monitor powered up and connected, and also have it disconncted.
<tertu> all to flip one goddamn boolean in xorg.conf
<tertu> okay.
<phillw> aranrdr may be be better for 'hot plugging' but it uses more resources for any one who has lubuntu. We have to keep it low resource.
<tertu> makes sense.
<tertu> i could run ku on this laptop or xu definitely so resources aren't that much of an issue
<ikonia> how much of a difference are the resources
<ikonia> between the two tools
<tertu> lxrandr's basically just a resolution control tool, arandr's a bit smarter than that so it's probably slower on something like an early 2000s dell
<tertu> or some such
<phillw> ikonia: when the difference for live RAM is in the 10's of MB... enough
<ikonia> for live ram ?
<ikonia> what is live ram
<phillw> ikonia: go have a try :)
<tertu> i think that means memory usage
<ikonia> phillw: I don't know, hence why I'm asking
<ikonia> what's live ram
<ikonia> in use ? active ?
<ianorlin> ram in live session?
<tertu> in use
<phillw> LiveCD is the highest RAM usage...
<ikonia> of course it is
<ikonia> because it holds the file system in ram
<ikonia> but that what's my quesiton
<ikonia> what is "live ram"
<phillw> Even with zram, and two of the little critters, LiveCD is a maximum push for lubuntu.
<ikonia> can you please answer the question
<ikonia> not random responses
<ikonia> what is "live ram"
<phillw> ikonia: it is zram
<ikonia> live ram is zram ?
<phillw> it is ram that is compressed
<ianorlin> I don't end up swaping on some comps with lubuntu just by running arandr
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> "live ram" is copressed ram
<ikonia> where are you getting this stuff ???
<bodhi_zazen> night
<phillw> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zram it is included in lubuntu
<ikonia> phillw: I know what zram is
<ikonia> phillw: again, I didn't ask what zram was
<phillw> so, why asking the q?
<ikonia> phillw: I asked what "live ram" is and for some reason you think "live ram" is compressed ram
<ikonia> phillw: because what you said makes no sense
<ikonia> so I'm asking for clarification
<phillw> live ram is also comprssed into two zram devices
<ikonia> what is live ram ??
<ikonia> you keep referencing live ram as "something"
<ikonia> but you won't say what that thing is
<ikonia> it is ram thats in use ? allocated ? what ?
<ikonia> what is the definition of live ram that you keep referencing
<wxl> phillw: i think ikonia is referring to http://rollingjackass.com/
<wxl> ooops wrong paste!
<wxl> 1535 < phillw:#lubuntu> ikonia: when the difference for live RAM is in the 10's of MB... enough
<phillw> lubuntu has ram .. that is "live' --- real RAM actually compressed as opposed to swap space on a hard disk
<ianorlin> so why not just say zram?
<phillw> because his 'live' ram of, say 512Mb can appear to be 648 Mb.... So.. what is 'Live RAM' ? :)
<ikonia> whos ?
<ikonia> who is "his" ?
<phillw> have a scroll back, and you may notice that he understood zram before you decided to pull out an extended explanation from me, when if you had simply said you did not understand I could have given you a link.
<ikonia> ?????
<ikonia> I asked you "what is live ram"
<ikonia> it can't get any more clear than that
<ikonia> YOU said "live ram" - I didn't understand and asked you "what is live ram" and you seem to be unable to explain the words you use
<wxl> phillw: when you say "live ram" do you not mean the ram used when using a live cd?
<ikonia> you appear to make phraes/solutions up then when asked what you mean give cryptic answers to hide the fact that you have just made something up / hav eno idea wha tyou've said
<phillw> ikonia: it is actually a well known phrase... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions_that_run_from_RAM
<ikonia> phillw: it is when you explain what it is
<ikonia> rather than giving cyrptic answers
<phillw> you really ought to check up on what we old timers use L)
<wxl> ikonia: the ram that the live cd is loaded into. is that clear?
<ikonia> wxl: couldn't be easier could it
<phillw> wxl: not to me, it could not....
<ikonia> phillw: no, you should perhaps not talk nonsense and just state clearly what you mean
<wxl> ikonia: ok so now that we got that out of thw ay, how can we help you?
<ikonia> I was asking the difference betweeen the two Xorg configuration tools resource wise that phillw had hilighted
<wxl> phillw: i agree that it's a bit ambiguous, especially given it's not really ram excactly, but it suffices for now :)
<wxl> ikonia: so do you ahve your answer now?
<ikonia> wxl: no, not at all
<ianorlin> oh you mean executable size on the live cd?
<ikonia> no, in general
<ikonia> what is the resource differences
<ikonia> has it got a bigger memory foot print, bigger size on disk, does it waste cpu cycles etc
<ikonia> WHAT is the difference that phillw is referencing
<wxl> ikonia: i can't find them in the mess of the backlog. which two?
<ianorlin> arnadr and lxrandr
<ikonia> lrandr arandr
<ikonia> thank you
<wxl> !info lxrandr
<ubottu> lxrandr (source: lxrandr): LXDE monitor configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-3 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 697 kB
<wxl> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<wxl> so you can see lxrandr takes up less space
<ikonia> yes but we are talking kb
<wxl> indeed we are
<ikonia> phillw: said you cant have one on the system because it is too resource heavy
<phillw> ikonia: arandr uses more resources in memory and cpu
<ikonia> hence my asking in what way
<ikonia> and not getting an answer
<ikonia> phillw: how much more ? why ?
<wxl> arandr appears to use python
<phillw> ikonia: you can have what ever application you want on your system.
<wxl> both use gtk
<ikonia> phillw: I didn't ask that
<ianorlin> would you really have the graphics capability on one of those older machines to run the two monitors?
<Unit193> ikonia: lxrandr is in C++/C or some compiled language, arandr is python.  Memory usage will be affected by that fact alone.
<ikonia> phillw: can you please answer the questions I ask - rather than something I didn't ask
<wxl> i would suspect that you'd be better off with lxrandr which is in a lower level language (c)
<ikonia> Unit193: there we go, so it's the language/dependencies
<ikonia> Unit193: really easy
<ikonia> no need for cyrptic responses
<wxl> ikonia: you know, i don't know that this is clear, but phillw WAS trying to help you.
<Unit193> wxl: Ah, thanks.  Didn't know/remember what it was in.  Qt version is C++ I'd expect.
<wxl> Unit193: prolly, but that's not here yet so shhhh before the mailing list starts getting filled up with questions about qt again :)
<ikonia> wxl: just looked like random inexperienced responses trying to dodge the question because he didn't know the answer
<ikonia> hence why I had to ask 10 times
<wxl> ikonia: well that would be where you'd be grossly misguided.
<wxl> ikonia: we all tend to be very quiet if we don't know the answer to something and certainly don't make blanket statements about something we're not sure about.
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<ikonia> wxl: see above then
<ianorlin> yep the Qt version (lxqt-config-randr) is in C++
 * wxl facepalms
<phillw> ianorlin: we're not allowed the children to play with them yet.... Be a good boi!
<wxl> ikonia: i'm going to tell you this straight up. everyone here is a volunteer. we're all trying to help you. phillw was trying to help you to the best of his abilities. he's got many years of experience in lubuntu and many other linucies. the fact that you were having a miscommunication was not because he had subversive intentions.
<ikonia> wxl: I don't doubt it was subversive intentions.
<ikonia> I just believe it was lack of knowledge
<wxl> ikonia: it was neither, os be nice
<ikonia> wxl: I'm allowed to believe it was lack of knowledge based on the poor answers I've seen
<wxl> ikonia: and as volunteers we're allowed to go back to what we're doing, which i think i'm going to do.
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> I don't actually need help, I was watching someone else get bad information
<ikonia> which is why I asked the question
<phillw> ikonia: and I'm allowed to make an official complaint for the same reason :)
<ikonia> go for it
<wxl> ikonia: so you were trying to help?
<ikonia> totally
<wxl> ikonia: and were you successful?
<ikonia> not %100
<phillw> and, that is the incorrect answer, which will be stated... the correct answer is "why don't we have a chat". But this channel is logged and you should have tried to defuse.... ces't la vie
<ikonia> the guy pretty much figured out most of it on his own
<wxl> ikonia: so then maybe you might consider abandoning impractical actions.
<ikonia> phillw: you brought it up phillw not me
<ikonia> phillw: you raised it - should have ignored it to difuse
<ikonia> wxl: what was impractical ?
<wxl> ikonia: this conversation, for one.
<ikonia> wxl: you're the one talking
<ikonia> I'm answering
<Unit193> wxl, ikonia: Don't you think this arguing has perhaps gone on long enough?
<wxl> 'twas the point.
<ikonia> I'm unclear to the issue
<ikonia> i've raised questions, been unable to get answers until wxl and Unit193 clarified, I got the answers, job done
<phillw> I'm bored of it... but he has no idea of #ubuntu+17
<phillw> -7
<wxl> #ubuntu+10?
 * ianorlin thinks phillw meant #ubuntu+1
 * wxl knows he did :)
<phillw> ianorlin: you know what I meant :D
#lubuntu 2014-07-15
<UBuxuBU> will lubuntu 14.04 download to a CD???
<UBuxuBU> or do i  need a DVD?
<sydney> UBuxuBU: They all should fit on cd.
<UBuxuBU> ok cool cuz  i know ubuntu does NOT
<UBuxuBU> im really glad lubuntu is still that small
<UBuxuBU> thanks
<sydney> :D
<UBuxuBU> any screenshots i can use to help someone install lubuntu ?
<UBuxuBU> i have her in a skype session now
<UBuxuBU> talking to her as she installs it
<UBuxuBU> Input/output error during read on/dev/sda
<UBuxuBU> thats what it say while we booted lubuntu
<UBuxuBU> wth is that
<sydney> UBuxuBU: livecd,r install?
<UBuxuBU> install
<sydney> hmm,you might have to ask on #ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> trying to install lub over a fkkked up w7
<UBuxuBU> for this issue it doesnt matter what buntu channel
<UBuxuBU> its cuz the mobo cant see the HDD
<sydney> UBuxuBU: you are more likely to get an answer on #ubuntu;there are 1600 people there,and 56 here. ;)
<ianorlin> is the underlying disk good?
<UBuxuBU> well not sure
<UBuxuBU> tried to boor a doze disk and said it could neot see HDD but bios saw HDD
<UBuxuBU> boot*
<UBuxuBU> bios sees HDD but NO os disk will install
<UBuxuBU> prolly a driver that go from mobo to HDD
<UBuxuBU> connector or something
<Guest93014> Hello World, Complete Newbie here..I'm trying to get Lubuntu running on live CD on a Pentium M laptop (Dell Inspiron 8600 from 2003 if you care). Get an error about 'that processor not supported'. Fo shizzle?
<Guest93014> Can I try the alternative CD?
<Guest93014> I wanted to be BobbaFett but space out and that nick is already taken .. Sorry
<Guest93014> I'll hang around and see what shakes ..
<bollo> I have lightdm configured to autologin the guest user which works fine and the config gets pulled from a special user. But everytime the guest user gets logged in an error message appears reading "No session for pid 1234". The pid it refers to is lxsession. There's not much on the googles and what I've found don't seem to be related. Any ideas?
<marc__> hey there, i'm using lubuntu 14.04 and downloaded bluefish some days ago. now sth strange occured. i cannot start anymore from the panel... only as root from the terminal. what the heck is going on?
<rafaellaguna> can you access the folder where you downlaopded it?
<rafaellaguna> *downloaded
<marc__> downloaded it via synaptic
<rafaellaguna> and you put the launcher on the panel?
<marc__> no, no... i meat from the "start"-menu
<rafaellaguna> oh
<marc__> meant*
<rafaellaguna> when you install something all users can access the apps
<rafaellaguna> try launching it from a terminal
<marc__> i did that... as non-root it won't start because of a "glib"-error or sth. as root, it works
<marc__> sure, it's not a big deal... but it makes it less conveniant
<rafaellaguna> I'm installing now to check
<marc__> convenient*
<rafaellaguna> of course, every file you create with will become root-only
<rafaellaguna> please, wait, I'm testing it...
<marc__> so far i've only been using leafpad and geany (sometimes kompozer because of wysiwyg to check some widths and things) for web design, but i liked bluefish's autocomplete and suggestions a lot
<rafaellaguna> I know, I used Kompozer, but it fills crappy html code, so I use gedit now
<rafaellaguna> opening...
<rafaellaguna> sorry, but it works fine as normal user
<rafaellaguna> have you tried to reinstall "by force"?
<rafaellaguna> sudo apt-get install bluefish --reinstall
<rafaellaguna> or even better, doing that for the library that fails
<marc__> will try it now
<rafaellaguna> ok, marc__
<marc__> thanks
<rafaellaguna> did it work?
<rafaellaguna> bye marc :)
<jxshxx> I've successfully installed 13.04 from cd 3 times (twice w/ alternate install) but each time I've upgraded to 13.10, it sticks on the splash screen after reboot.  Just tried running Boot Repair from live cd, but that didn't help.  Something I should know?
<wxl> jxshxx: is it frozen? can you open a virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1?
<wxl> jxshxx: for that matter, why are you using outdated software?
<jxshxx> wxl: ctrl-alt-f1 didn't get a response.  I'm trying to use the 13.04 disk I have to load then upgrade to13.10
<wxl> jxshxx: why not 14.04?
<jxshxx> wxl: Because it had issues when I tried it
<wxl> jxshxx: what issues?
<jxshxx> wxl: For one thing, I have to turn off something in the panel every boot or else the keyboard doesn't work.  There was also a wireless problem.  The upgrade from 13.10 wasn't good for me.
<rafaellaguna> the wireless problem is the applet problem
<phillw> which is now fixed :)... the keyboard issue is still broken in chromium, but 14.10 uses firefox :)
<wxl> jxshxx: i'm not sure about your keyboard problem— i'd need more details— but the wireless problem, as rafaellaguna suggested, is as good as fixed.
<wxl> oh THAT issue
<wxl> iBus :/
<wxl> i've tried repeatedly to get the #ibus (dev) channel to respond to no avail
<rafaellaguna> another known problem
<rafaellaguna> anyway we're recommending remove it, I'm about to tell Julien we should use Kylin's language selector, it's better than iBus and no bugs at all
<wxl> jxshxx: long story short, if you get 14.04 we can help you make it work Xd
<rafaellaguna> and it works better, the whole system, trust me
<wxl> generally supported software does :)
<rafaellaguna> even with computers falling into pieces like mine :D
<jxshxx> wxl: 13.10 isn't supported?
<wxl> jxshxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<wxl> based on my estimation, this is the last month for security updates
<wxl> which is
<wxl> Not Good™
<wxl> jxshxx: if you don't want to update often but still be supported, i'd get an lts version, which, lo and behold, 14.04 happens to be
<jxshxx> wxl: Well as to "get 14.04" I just opened it up on another machine, so I'm all ears as to "make it work"
<jxshxx> just ran update and rebooted
<wxl> rafaellaguna: problem solved just by removing ibus, no?
<wxl> jxshxx: well here's the bug report for the ibus issue with lots of helpful advice. it's suggested to remove ibus but in actuality, it looks liek the last comment has advice to fix it without removing ibus (in case you don't want to for some odd reason but it will be likely go away anyways) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<jxshxx> If there isn't some reason I'll need it, it may as well go away
<jxshxx> Find it in software center and remove?
<wxl> well it has a utility but it's not playing nice
<wxl> yes that works
<wxl> it's not like it can't; be added later
<wxl> don't sweat it if it tells you to remove lubuntu-desktop which is just a list of packages, not the actual packages themselves
<wxl> now the fix was released for the wifi bug but i got to find it
<jxshxx> searching "ibus" in installed software shows Input Method (im-config) and Keyboard Input Methods
<wxl> you can just `sudo apt-get -y purge ibus`
<jxshxx> excellent
<phillw> wxl: you just need to
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> that will pull the fix in.
<wxl> phillw: for the nm-applet issue?
<phillw> wxl: yup.
<phillw> that's why people suddenly reported having two applets :)
<wxl> phillw: neat.
<wxl> got that jxshxx ?
<jxshxx> wxl: On it!
<wxl> jxshxx: let me know if you need antyhing else
<jxshxx> wxl: I have 17 applets ...
<jxshxx> wxl: Kidding.  Thanks  Downloading the Trusty image for other machines
<wxl> whoa you had me freaking out for a moment there
<wxl> :)
<UltimaKR> Hi, does anyone know about lubuntu and graphics cards?
<melodie> UltimaKR same as for other Ubuntu editions and graphics
<melodie> what's the matter?
<melodie> UltimaKR what graphics and what issues?
<UltimaKR> melodie: I have an older Dimension 3100 with integrated graphics and wanted to upgrade. I was wondering which cards are compatible and how good of one I need to notice a performance difference.
<wxl> UltimaKR: does this machine have a linux on it now? if so, which one? if not, what specific card is it using?
<UltimaKR> wxl: It has Lubuntu on it (I think its the 14.04 if that was the upgrade)...it is using the onboard graphics that come with the Intel 2.8 GHz processor
<wxl> UltimaKR: so you want to add an external card?
<UltimaKR> wxl: Yes, but aside from the constraints set by the computer (it must be PCI, not PCI-E), I was curious about which kinds were compatible with my linux and how good of a card I need
<wxl> UltimaKR: ah, i'd say ati over nvidia but at this point both are fairly well supported. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards might be helpful
<wxl> UltimaKR: how good of a card you need depends more on your particular application than it does the constraints of linux
<wxl> UltimaKR: here are pci cards http://h-node.org/videocards/catalogue/en/1/1/undef/undef/works_with_3D/PCI/undef/undef
<wxl> oops
<wxl> UltimaKR: this link http://h-node.org/videocards/catalogue/en/1/1/undef/undef/undef/PCI/undef/undef
<melodie> wxl nVidia supports cards longer than ATI does,for what linux drivers are concerned
<wxl> UltimaKR: that other link is for pci cards known to work with free software and will handle 3d acceleration. there are only 2, but that's what i would go for since 3d acceleration saves cpu resources.
<melodie> UltimaKR can you put on pastebin the output of "sudo lspci -v"  ?
<wxl> melodie: not the problem. he wants a new card.
<wxl> melodie: i.e. he's shopping
<melodie> wxl I know, but I still want to see the specs of the chipset
<melodie> if he wants to provide it
<wxl> melodie: well he doesn't know what he wants yet XD
<wxl> melodie: his current system works as is from what i gather
<melodie> ok
 * melodie gives up
<wxl> melodie: no you did good! :)
<melodie> you are very kind wxl
<wxl> :)
<melodie> going, good night
<UltimaKR> wxl: Sorry was researching. So I will look for a Radeon of some sort.
<UltimaKR> wxl: Should I look for a minimum memory?
<UltimaKR> wxl: like 256 MB? is there a maximum too? Not certain what this chipset can handle. I would imagine I am only throttled by the weak as can be 230W PSU.
<bodhi_zazen> anyone know if you can install lxqt on lubuntu and not "mess up" lxde ?
<UltimaKR> bodhi: I believe so, but don't quote me on that.
<bodhi_zazen> OK, thanks
<UltimaKR> wxl: according to what you are saying, its actually looking more like the Nvidias that are doing well with 3d Acceleration
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: I still have it confined to virt-manager, I *think* rafael is running it on a machine.
<wxl> i would not advise installing lxqt unless you feel like playing with it bodhi_zazen
<wxl> UltimaKR: true actually :)
<UltimaKR> wxl: ok thanks. but what is your opinion on the size of the card? I don't want to invest too much into the old machine, but I want it to do more.
<wxl> UltimaKR: what "more" do you want to do?
<wxl> UltimaKR: i mean if you're talking about doing video editing or something you might want to go new :)
<UltimaKR> wxl: no nothing that extreme. This is a secondary computer for light gaming/videos
<wxl> UltimaKR: then i'd just look for something better than you have now. :)
<UltimaKR> wxl: Technically that's anything discrete :) But is there like a minimum that I should go for? 256 MB? 512?
<phillw> UltimaKR: avoid broadcom WiFi machines :)
<phillw> just one less thing to have to fix :)
<wxl> phillw: he's thinking specficially about graphics
<phillw> okies, my video is amd and that needed no tweaking
<bodhi_zazen> just purchase a linux compatible wireless usb, they go to $10 or so
<phillw> it is less hassle, and I actually carry t
<phillw> a couple 'in stock' for anyone in uk who gets stuck as they take a ~ week to ship from singapore :) (They ship world wide, free carriage)
<wxl> UltimaKR: i'd just pick one of those two nvidias
<UltimaKR> alright...thanks so much! it is much easier to install them than to pick them lol
<UltimaKR> and phillw: I already have the wireless adapter. I only need a video card, but thanks anyway!
#lubuntu 2014-07-16
<UltimaKR> wxl: Hi I'm back
<UltimaKR> wxl: I looked at the two cards on http://h-node.org/videocards/catalogue/en/1/1/undef/undef/works_with_3D/PCI/undef/undef but they are both for laptops
<john1978> Would anyone be able willing to help me with a problem with wifi?
<ianorlin> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ianorlin> do you know what kind of wifi it is?
<john1978> I am at a Panera.  I know the wifi works as I have used it on my home router.
<john1978> However, when I try to connect on the router here, I am unable to do so.  I suspect it might be a problem with a redirect page they have setup.
<ianorlin> do you see the network?
<john1978> Yes
<ianorlin> are you currently on phone or something and that works
<john1978> I have two laptops with me.
<john1978> This is not linux that I am talking to you on.
<UltimaKR> Can anyone help me install flash player? Doing the sudo command in the terminal isn't working
<ianorlin> which sudo command are you using and what is the error?
<phillw> UltimaKR: this article may be of help to you. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_trusty_30way&num=1
<UltimaKR> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ianorlin> john1978: did you see the nm-applet and have you run updates at home?
<UltimaKR> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Note, selecting 'flashplugin-installer' instead of 'flashplugin-nonfree' The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   libreadline5 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. The following extra packages will be installed:   libasound2-plugins libspeexdsp1 Suggested packages:   firefox x-ttcidfont-conf ttf-ms
<john1978> The nm-applet in the lower right hand corner?  if that is what you mean by see, yes.  I do believe I have run updates yet, at least beyond what was included in installation.
<UltimaKR> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main libspeexdsp1 i386 1.2~rc1-6   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::13 80] Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main libasound2-plugins i386 1.0.25-2ubuntu1   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::13 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/speex/libspeexdsp1_1.2~rc1-6_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::13 80] Failed to fetch http://us.
<UltimaKR> All that stuff came up
<phillw> UltimaKR: run the
<phillw> sudo apt-get autoremove
<phillw> to get rid of excess stuff.
<john1978> I meant to say I do not believe that I have run updates yet.
<ianorlin> UltimaKR: are you on quantal ?
<UltimaKR> I just did the autoremove...I am not familiar with quantal?
<UltimaKR> If you mean Lubuntu 12.10, then yes
<UltimaKR> phillw: That article on the graphics card says they are all PCI-E...my computer only has regular PCI slots
<john1978> any ideas ianorlin?
<phillw> UltimaKR: okies... I'll go do some more digging :)
<phillw> UltimaKR:  for flash, try
<phillw> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<UltimaKR> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<UltimaKR> That is what came up. This is all weird because my installation disc is the same as for another computer and it never had this problem
<phillw> UltimaKR: could be a corruption in the apt data base
<john1978> does anyone have any ideas about the problem i described above?
<phillw> UltimaKR: you in USA ?
<UltimaKR> phillw: Yes I am. How would I fix that corruption?
<phillw> UltimaKR: I'll go look up a set of instructions. In the mean time, have a look at https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/geforce-8400gs-1gb-pci-express-20-video-card-gnulinux-full-low-profile-brackets and see if that is okay for you.
<john1978> Did I do something to be ignored?
<phillw> UltimaKR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776763&p=10909871#post10909871
<UltimaKR> phillw: That still says PCI-express. My motherboard doesn't have that slot. The constraint of only having PCI is what makes it tough
<phillw> john1978: sorry, no... just a sudden set of questions :)
<UltimaKR> john1978: I am not ignoring you, I just have no idea how to answer your problem lol
<john1978> Apparently, this question is not able to be answered…I have asked on multiple boards and now here to no avail.
<john1978> sheesh :/
<ianorlin> hmm not sure did you tpye password right
<ianorlin> did you open browser?
<john1978> I am not upset with you…it is just rather frustrating
<john1978> are you talking to me ianorlin?
<ianorlin> yes john1978
<UltimaKR> john1978: Well I am brand new to linux so I may not be much help. Did you try the #ubuntu channel? Usually more people there if you cannot get the answer here
<ianorlin> I have seen stuff with portal that you need to open browser
<john1978> i did ianorlin but no dice
<UltimaKR> phillw: This pops up: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<john1978> i will try the ubuntu channel maybe they will have some ideas
<john1978> thanks
<phillw> UltimaKR: do you have some non standard PPA's added?
<UltimaKR> phillw: Yes one, but this did not work even before that.
<phillw> remove that ppa, then preform another reset.
<UltimaKR> Can I get back to only standard ones?
<phillw> *perform*
<phillw> UltimaKR: yes, use menu --> system tools --> Synaptic Packager Manager, from that app there is a tab for repository selection.
<UltimaKR> I got rid of it and now trying the update
<UltimaKR> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<phillw> okies, have you run the dpkg command as well?
<UltimaKR> what is that? Sorry I am brand new to all this
<phillw> he says that you may need to run a 3rd command
<UltimaKR> oh that..yeah i did
<phillw> okies, now run
<phillw> sudo apt-get upgrade
<UltimaKR> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ianorlin> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phillw> UltimaKR: I'd suggest a reboot, so we know you are running what would be expected. then try the
<phillw> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<phillw> again
<UltimaKR> reboot as in restarting the machine or reinstall?
<ianorlin> john1978: when you try to connect with nm-applet what happens ?
<UltimaKR> and is that eol thing for me?
<ianorlin> yes it is UltimaKR
<phillw> reboot as in restart
<UltimaKR> I will try that be right back
<UltimaKR_> Could you tell me what the command was again?
<phillw> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<UltimaKR_> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<UltimaKR_> Same thing
<UltimaKR_> ianor: What was that EOL thing? Isn't that Ubuntu and not Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> it is same for both
<UltimaKR_> ianor: What are you saying I should do? I have 12.10
<phillw> UltimaKR_:
<phillw> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<phillw> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<UltimaKR_> is that all one line?
<phillw> the && is needed
<UltimaKR_> ah the &&
<UltimaKR_> same error
<UltimaKR_> I think I am going to reinstall Lubuntu and see if it works because the other computer never went through this
<phillw> sorry, I'm about out of ideas... We get an error while trying to reset the apt database and apt-get cannot see the pepperflashplugin....
<UltimaKR_> It's OK. Thanks a lot for trying. I will let you know if a reinstall fixes it
<phillw> Do run the self test on the cd / dvd / usb stick before you do the re-install. This really stinks of a corruption in the installer (
<phillw> if you are installing from cd / dvd... get a cd lens cleaner and clean the lens on the cd/dvd drive.
<phillw> It is also not unknown for a cd / dvd burned on one machine to have read errors on another.
<ianorlin> phillw he is on 12.10 which is eol
<phillw> ianorlin: I thought he was the guy who switched over to 14.04... my mistake... still good practice for my google-fu :P
<UltimaKR> phillw: Hi I finished the install. Which command should I use for the flash this time?
<phillw> UltimaKR: did you re-install 12.10 ?
<UltimaKR> Yes.
<UltimaKR> According to the system profiler it is Ubuntu 12.10
<phillw> that is why we cannot get flash installed. I missed the bit when ianorlin asked what release you where on. the reason you are getting 'does not exists' errors is because that release no longer exists for support.
<UltimaKR> 12.10 isn't the newest lubuntu?
<ianorlin> no 14.04 is the newest and it is long term support for 2 years
<phillw> UltimaKR: that was october 2012
<phillw> UltimaKR: grab the 14.04 LTS
<UltimaKR> Oh...so how do I upgrade without redoing the whole thing?
<ianorlin> I wouldn't from a fresh reinstall
<phillw> UltimaKR: by the time you have done 12.10 --> 13.04 --> 13.10 --> 14.04 You will have a confused system. Better to do a clean 14.04
<UltimaKR> So make a brand new disc? I didn't know you had to upgrade 1 by 1
<phillw> you have no data that you need to keep. Just put 14.04 onto the system. Have it plugged into ethernet and do a full update after installing (bug fixes)
<phillw> UltimaKR: yup, the release team are working on the idea of being able to upgrade to the next LTS, but it is not out yet.
<UltimaKR> The computer isn't in the same room as the router so I will just use the wireless adapter
<UltimaKR> I will download 14.04 and see if I can get it going
<UltimaKR> Thanks a lot!
<phillw> UltimaKR: just be aware that the network icon will not be there... it is a bug that is now fixed
<phillw> but it should connect
<UltimaKR> Oh this one asked for a network password. This won't?
<phillw> it should ask for the network password, just be aware of bug 1308348
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<phillw> it is fixed in the updates, but the original ISO does not have it. 14.04.1 should have it on as one of the fixes.
<UltimaKR> Ok so hopefully the iso I am downloading now from the site should work
<UltimaKR> Thanks ubottu lol
<phillw> UltimaKR: should be okay... you may have to manually add the nm-applet and then later delete that patch, it is a short job and explained on the bug reoprt.
<phillw> *report*
<UltimaKR> Alright thanks...hopefully the new release should make this work much more smoothly
<UltimaKR> once all that is done, back to graphics card searching lol
<phillw> it is a better system than 12.10 was
<UltimaKR> that's encouraging because until this 12.10 was pretty good
<phillw> each release has got better :)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<sydney> Hi!!
<sydney> Hilikus: Whats up?
<Hilikus> i did a release update of lubuntu and now it looks like the WM is screwed. when the DM starts, it's only a black window. i thought the system was just frozen until after 2 days i did right click and i go get a context menu
<Hilikus> any ideas on what i can try
<sydney> Hilikus: I have no clue...
<sydney> Hilikus: do any of your keys work? can you log out?
<sydney> Hilikus: if you do ctrl+alt+f1,does it take yu to a tty page?
<Hilikus> yes
<Hilikus> the system works, but the desktop is all black
<Hilikus> and when i open say chromium, if i minimize it, the window just disappears
<Hilikus> i can't resize the window apart from max or minimized
<sydney> Hilikus: Hmm,what are your pcs specs?
<Hilikus> it's a vm, but again, it was working fine with 12.10 until i updated to 13.04
<sydney> Hilikus: You could try a different de,otherwise i dont know how to help. :-/
<Hilikus> how do i change it?
<sydney> Hilikus: you have to install a different one. what would you like to try?
<sydney> Hilikus: can you see the login screen? you must be able to access it.
<ianorlin> oh right click on the desktop and click desktop prefrences
<ianorlin> and set a new wallpaper
<ianorlin> or did you log in to openbox?
<UltimaKR> Hi I was having trouble with the 14.04 install...everything seemed fine but when I booted up I got this:
<UltimaKR> symbol grub _ term _ highlight _ color not found
<UltimaKR> how can I fix that?
<fatdragon> somehow my mouse drags my lubuntu windows and keeps redrawing the windows very slowly while moving..it is very annoying..I have a 3dfx AGP voodoo 3 . Does the lack of 3dfx driver in lubunutu has anything to do with this issue?
<UltimaKR_> Is anybody here?
<phillw> UltimaKR_: !ask
<phillw> !ask | UltimaKR_
<ubottu> UltimaKR_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UltimaKR_> phillw: Oh hi again! Wasn't sure if anyone was here. I am downloading a boot repair iso to see if it can fix the grub_term_highlight_color not found error
<UltimaKR_> phillw: Only asked that to see if the webchat worked fro my phone
<phillw> okies :)
<phillw> UltimaKR_: bug 1289977 has the details of using reconfigure to fix grub (not grub install).
<ubottu> bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289977
<UltimaKR_> phillw: Yes, but I don't think the "try lubuntu" option on my livecd allows wireless internet connection
<phillw> it should do....
<phillw> and under the boot options, 'advanced' will allow you to drop to terminal so you don't need a repair disk.
<UltimaKR_> phillw: how can i do that? is this from the livecd? i didnt see advanced
<phillw> just run the cd in try lubuntu mode and you will have access to lxterminal :)
<UltimaKR_> I have "try", "install", "check disc", "test memory", and "boot from first hard disc"
<UltimaKR_> phillw: I did that but "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<phillw> UltimaKR_: have you run the "check disc" option?
<UltimaKR_> No should I?
<suncokret_> hello, can somebody help me with lubuntu? :)
<phillw> UltimaKR_: it is always a good idea
<phillw> !ask | suncokret_
<ubottu> suncokret_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suncokret_> thanks
<UltimaKR_> phillw: I am doing it now. Should take a little while.
<phillw> okies
<suncokret_> In Lubuntu 14.04 when i change themes or colors in "customize look and feel" why it don't accept it on Synaptic, or in other programs which run as root? In Lubuntu 13.04 it worked. And how can i fix this to work in 14.04.
<UltimaKR_> phillw: No errors found. What else can I try or should I just go with the boot repair cd?
<phillw> go with a repair cd
<UltimaKR_> phillw: Ok thanks. I downloaded the ISO while we did the disc check so I just need to burn it
<phillw> suncokret_: you may have a manifestation of bug 1316384 have a read of that bug and see if it is what you are seeing (specifically that you have the recent version of lxsession - 0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu2
<ubottu> bug 1316384 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "After upgrade from Lubuntu 13.10 to 14.04, color customization is ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316384
<suncokret_> yes, it was bug which didn't accept color customization in any application or menu, but that is fixed. Problem is because it don't accept color customization in Synaptic (and other programs which run as root), this bug was on Lubuntu 13.10 too
<[diablo]> afternoon #lubuntu ... guys I've got my laptop connected to 2 x monitors. I've got the dual screen setup correctly and am using it (Used ARandR). But every time I boot up and login, I have to load the configuration. Is there a way to apply it system wide, so it's define at boot as the login manager is ugly resolution too
<[diablo]> also enabling syncing would be nice cos I'm getting sharding when moving windows around the displays
<phillw> [diablo]: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194268
<[diablo]> thanks phillw will do
<phillw> suncokret_: I can only suggest staying on the channel and waiting for rafaellaguna to comee online. He is much more involved with themes (he is Team Leader of artwork team).
<suncokret_> thanks...
<suncokret_> i am still on Lubuntu 13.04 because of this bug
<phillw> If I see him land on my area, I'll ensure he comes on here.
<suncokret_> in 14.04 i was try to upgrade lxsession on 0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu2, but i don't know why it don't accept choosen colors in Synaptic :)
<phillw> suncokret_: it could be that the theme is hard coded into the application. Rafael would know :)
<suncokret_> do you have Lubuntu 14.04?
<phillw> I have 14.10 :)
<suncokret_> then try to change custom background color in theme, and run synaptic...
<suncokret_> it must accept your custom colors
<suncokret_> i am now in 13.04 and my custom colors are in every program
<phillw> it does not
<suncokret_> good, i am glad because i found this channel for Lubuntu, i hope that Rafael or someone from Lubunt team will solve this problem :)
<suncokret_> so we will wait for him to come
<suncokret_> when is Rafael usually here?
<[diablo]> phillw, sorry but is there no way of taking a dump of the current X server configuration and putting over to the system wide xorg conf?
<[diablo]> also really need to get the vertical blank sync working too
<phillw> [diablo]: I have virtually zero experience of ARanR, used it once to give a presentation using an OHP.
<[diablo]> ah ok
<[diablo]> np
 * [diablo] will google
<phillw> [diablo]: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20xrandr%20changes%20persistently
<suncokret_> thanks on help, i have to go now, i will come later and i hope that Rafael will be here.. have a nice day, people
<[diablo]> cheers phillw sorry was afk
<UltimaKR_> phillw: The repair disc worked and this lubuntu version came with flash already there so thats perfect
<phillw> UltimaKR_: nice to hear :D
<UltimaKR_> Back to finding graphics cards and figuring out how to play League of Legends on this thing lol
<UltimaKR_> phillw: You wouldn't happen to know how to play Windows games on here would you? I know it has something to do with Wine but it always seems to get more complex
<phillw> just that you use wine, those in the know say to always use the dev version :) http://www.winehq.org/
<suncokret> hello Rafael, Phil told me that you can help me so i wait for you :)
<rafaellaguna> oh wow :)
<suncokret> haa
<suncokret> haha
<rafaellaguna> how can I help you?
<suncokret> i don't know how to solve problem in Lubuntu 14.04 (that problem start with Lubuntu 13.10), and in 13.04 that is working
<rafaellaguna> tell me
<suncokret> when you choose theme in look and feel, or change your custom colors it don't accept it in Synaptic (or any other program which run as root)
<suncokret> in 13.04 that work fine
<rafaellaguna> right, that's because the theme you're using is one in your ~/home/.themes folder
<rafaellaguna> those themes belong to you and only you can use them
<rafaellaguna> themes installed in /usr/share/themes are visible by all users
<rafaellaguna> when you launch synaptic, it's a "root" app, so it can't use your personal themes
<rafaellaguna> I'm not sure if I'm clear
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> but why that work in 13.04?
<rafaellaguna> but it makes some root apps ugly, and you want to solve it, no?
<suncokret> i use crux theme with my custom colors in 13.04
<rafaellaguna> ok
<suncokret> and that wore in Synaptic (and root) too
<suncokret> but in 14.04 don't work
<suncokret> so
<rafaellaguna> yes, that theme is global (installed for everybody)
<rafaellaguna> can you see it? maybe you need to install it
<suncokret> how i can use for example crux theme with my custom colors in  Synaptic?
<rafaellaguna> if you want root apps use your themes, open a terminal and type this: sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes
<rafaellaguna> update manager, synaptic, etc. will get your selected theme
<suncokret> and can i change my custom colors in that root themes?
<suncokret> and how
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> yes, your customizations are stored in a folder of yours, and doing this all root apps can access it
<rafaellaguna> otherwise they only look for /usr/share/themes, and when not found, they use another
<suncokret> so
<suncokret> this command
<suncokret> sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes
<suncokret> tell system to look themes in my folder?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<rafaellaguna> everybody (including "root user") can access that folder, only that folder
<suncokret> and by default system only search in /usr/share/themes and that is problem?
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<suncokret> if i understand correct
<suncokret> thank you
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome :)
<suncokret> i will try :)
<rafaellaguna> and sorry for waiting so looong time
<suncokret> background color is very important for me
<suncokret> because white is very bad for eyes
<rafaellaguna> anyway, to use crux you must install the package gnome-themes-standard or gnome-themes-extra (I don't really remember)
<suncokret> so i used lubuntu 13.04 only because of colors
<rafaellaguna> Lubuntu 14.04 has the same theme features
<suncokret> i didn't install that gnome-themes-standard but i can use crux
<rafaellaguna> maybe they're already included :)
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> and i didn't wait long, i was here first time maybe two hours before
<rafaellaguna> oh my god, sorry for being so late ;)
<suncokret> i will try to install now 14.04 and try your advice
<rafaellaguna> ok
<suncokret> i ll be back if i don't make it work
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> thanks again and bye
<rafaellaguna> if you have more troubles we're here, if I'm not, more capable people will help you anyway, but I use to be this hour
<rafaellaguna> bye suncokret
<suncokret> bye
<rafaellaguna> o/
<UltimaKR_> I still can't find a cheap, good graphics card for my comp. The fact that PCI is so rare as opposed to PCIe is what is driving up the prices to higher levels.
<phillw> UltimaKR_: have you checked on ebay and amazon ?
<UltimaKR_> phillw: That's where I am looking. Aside from the fact that people can't differentiate between the two types (making searching harder), supply and demand is making it more expensive except for cards up to 128 MB...do you think that is enough?
<phillw> I would have thought so, but I'm not a gamer. ask on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 for what people have found works.
<UltimaKR_> phillw: Well like I said, it won't be intense gaming since it is more of a secondary computer. This laptop has hardcore gaming covered :D
<UltimaKR_> Thanks a lot for everything! Going to try and pick one now!
<suncokret> hi, is rafael here?
<rafaellaguna>  yup
<suncokret> i installed 14.04
<suncokret> and
<suncokret> there are themes in /usr/share/themes
<suncokret> but
<suncokret> there is no ~/home/.themes
<suncokret> don't exist
<suncokret> i only find
<suncokret> \home\.config\lxsession\Lubuntu\desktop.conf
<suncokret> i think that is ini file for theme and colors?
<suncokret> so
<rafaellaguna> that's because you didn't install themes
<suncokret> sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes
<suncokret> don't work
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> i didn't install
<suncokret> i use themes which sistem already have
<rafaellaguna> create it :)
<suncokret> i must install it
<suncokret> or i can just copy it from
<rafaellaguna> no, just create that folder
<suncokret> from /usr/share/themes
<rafaellaguna> and then use the command
<suncokret> create folder and then use sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<suncokret> i don't need to install themes?
<rafaellaguna> if you want you can install gnome-themes-standard, or light-themes, or whatever you like
<rafaellaguna> that folder I told you is for your downloaded themes
<suncokret> i don't understand if i don't install themes
<suncokret> and only create that folder
<suncokret> how will system use my colors in root?
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> the colours are stored in a file called .gtk-2.0 (or something like that)
<rafaellaguna> and your system should look into it, or maybe not
<rafaellaguna> :)
<suncokret> and what is \home\.config\lxsession\Lubuntu\desktop.conf
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> a configuration file for your Lubuntu session. better if not touched ;)
<suncokret> in that file i find under [GTK] this
<suncokret> sNet/ThemeName=Crux
<suncokret> and under sGtk/ColorScheme is parameters for my color scheme
<suncokret> can i use this file for root?
<rafaellaguna> I'm not sure, because it's a per-user configuration , but if Crux is installed globally, your synaptic will look better
<suncokret> i go to try this on 14.04 now
<suncokret> i will try to create folder .themes
<suncokret> and use your command
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> give a try :)
<suncokret> just this?
<rafaellaguna> it's all we can do with themes
<suncokret> but how this work on 13.04?
<suncokret> there root accept my colors
<rafaellaguna> it must work the same work than 14.04
<suncokret> i go to try and i will come
<suncokret> i tried and it don't work :)
<suncokret> which version of lubuntu you ue?
<suncokret> use?
<rafaellaguna> 14.04
<suncokret> so i selected theme crux (i didn't need to install it) and change my colors for background
<suncokret> can you try to do same, and then run synaptic
<rafaellaguna> right
<rafaellaguna> wait...
<suncokret> and you will see that it not use your theme and colors
<rafaellaguna> biotoxic9
<rafaellaguna> toxic
<rafaellaguna> sorry, wrong window :)
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, yes, you're right, synaptic doesn't get the right colours or themes
<rafaellaguna> this may be a bug
<suncokret> that bug is from 13.10
<suncokret> that's why i use 13.04
<rafaellaguna> it was a colorization bug, but it was fixed
<suncokret> yes, i know
<rafaellaguna> this may be another thing
<suncokret> that colorization bug was for all system
<suncokret> and this is only for root
<suncokret> programs
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> can you find what is problem?
<rafaellaguna> I need to investigate a bit
<rafaellaguna> I'll try to find a solution and tell everybody :D
<suncokret> this is bug for sure
<rafaellaguna> maybe, yes
<suncokret> and i don't know why nobody didn't say about it
<suncokret> because it was start in 13.10
<nath_schwarz> Hello - quick question. I run lubuntu and access it mainly through ssh - now lubuntu crashed and I have to restart it, without rebooting the machine (some background processes are running, which I don't want to loose) - is there a way to do this via ssh? I haven't found something w/ google and alas man-pages for lxsession/lxde don't seem to exist
<nath_schwarz> Ah, daemon processes, not background - sorry
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, noted that bug, thank you
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> probably nobody didn't see that, because most themes have white background
<suncokret> but i never don't use white window and menu background, because it is very bad for eyes
<suncokret> so this really annoy me
<suncokret> so please if you can, solve this
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> I understand you, we'll try to fix it
<suncokret> how much people work on Lubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> officially? almost 50
<suncokret> nice number
<rafaellaguna> collaborating without being members of any team, I don't know :)
<jxshxx> New install of 14.04  Can't get rid of a persistent screen lock.  It's not enabled in xscreensaver, and I disabled it in Users/Groups.  What else is there?
<rafaellaguna> yes, light locker is giving me problems too, but I think there's a solution in AskUbuntu
<suncokret> so how i will know when you fix problem, i should come here every few days or what? :)
<bollo> jxshxx, I gave up and remove light-locker and installed xscreensaver instead
<jxshxx> bollo: That's what I did, though I did it from the software center.  Is there something left that didn't get wiped?
<bollo> jxshxx, though on some of my other units it works fine
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, yes, come in a few days and we'll see
<jxshxx> bollo: Should I try removing via terminal?
<bollo> jxshxx, have you logged out or restarted?
<bollo> since you removed it
<jxshxx> bollo: yeah, a couple times
<suncokret> good, thank you for help
<bollo> and you're sure it's light-locker giving you the lock window and not xscreensaver?
<Emjay> Hi
<suncokret> have nice day or night, people...
<Emjay> my first time here
<rafaellaguna> I'm sorry I didn't help you
<Emjay> had a question about lubuntu
<ubudog> Howdy Emjay
<Emjay> ubudog :)
<suncokret> :)
<Emjay> there you are
<suncokret> i have very delicates problems
<ubudog> What is your question?
<Emjay> i just was in the wrong forum/chat and thought i talked to ubudog there
<Emjay> it is about youtube video
<suncokret> i can tell you that Mint 17 xfce have same problem
<ubudog> You did, lol, but what's the problem, so people here can pitch in as well? :)
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<Emjay> when i play it on big screen it chops
<Emjay> or how you say it haha
<jxshxx> bollo: Well,I uninstalled L-L, then set Xscreen not to lock, so ... ???
<ubudog> Have you installed any graphics drivers yet Emjay ?
<Emjay> now, i dont know how to
<Emjay> i thought it went automatically?
<ubudog> Well, you might have to enable some proprietary drivers (depending on your card).
<Emjay> where do i do that?
<ubudog> I'm on Xubuntu right now, but I think it's under Preferences -> Additional Drivers on your LXDE menu
<Emjay> oeps..i will have to look here (in dutch) haha
<bollo> jxshxx, So it's xscreensaver's lock you're seeing? Check ~/.config/autostart/screensaver-settings.desktop
<Emjay> give me a minute
<ubudog> Su
<ubudog> *Sure
<bollo> jxshxx, and remove ~/.config/autostart/light-locker.desktop
<Emjay> what is the lxde menu?
<rafaellaguna> back in a minute...
<ubudog> Emjay: This guide will probably help you: http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<ubudog> lxde menu would be the "Start" menu if you are coming from Windows
<ubudog> ... if they still have a start menu
<Emjay> okay i ll check it out. but i want to know for sure my  card is nvidia lol
<ubudog> Run lspci -v | grep VGA
<ubudog> It'll tell ya
<Emjay> but that stripe before grep
<Emjay> what is that?
<ubudog> The pipe symbol
<Emjay> and what is that?
<Emjay> haha
<ubudog> You can just copy/paste it:
<ubudog> lspci -v | grep VGA
<Emjay>  i tried..let me try again
<ubudog> Just above the enter/return key
<ubudog> Shift + Backslash
<Emjay> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) mj@MJ:~$
<Emjay> this is what i got
<Emjay> :)
<ubudog> There you go
<ubudog> Chrome ... hmm
<Emjay> and now?
<Emjay> :S
<jxshxx> bollo: Even though I had removed L-L using Software Center, when I just now tried removing it via terminal it indicated it was working on it.  Rebooting to see what happens.
<ubudog> One sec Emjay
<Emjay> okay thanks
<bollo> jxshxx, dpkg -l|grep light-locker
<ubudog> Ok Emjay, try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Emjay> okay, i will copy paste
<Emjay> you cannot read dutch can you?
<Emjay> i think it says that i already have the good drivers
<ubudog> I could make it out probably :)
<Emjay> haha..wait then i will copy paste it here
<ubudog> Hang on one sec again then Emjay
<Emjay> okies
<ubudog> Don't copy+paste the entire output here, that'd be a lot
<Emjay> okay
<ubudog> Which Lubuntu are you using? 14.04?
<Emjay> yes i thought so
<ubudog> cat /etc/issue
<ubudog> in a terminal
<Emjay> ok
<ubudog> What does it say?
<Emjay> 14.04 lts
<ubudog> Ok, cool,
<ubudog> Your computer is usable, right?
<Emjay> i wrote it on the install dvd but dont know where it is  :)
<ubudog> Is it just the choppy video?
<Emjay> yes, i can do as far as i know al other things
<Emjay> its old and had xp so i wanted to revive it
<ubudog> Which browser are you using?
<Emjay> firefox
<Emjay> 30.0
<ubudog> Well, that could get slow, since Firefox is quite the memory hog sometimes.
<ubudog> Have you tried Chromium/Chrome?
<ubudog> Especially slow on old machines
<Emjay> i tried it but it didnt let me type letters that was some time ago, maybe i can install it again, can you give me the command to install it immediately?
<ubudog> I don't think Chromium has been updated very much recently (at least not for Ubuntu, I don't think), but you can give it a try, and then install Google Chrome later perhaps.
<Emjay> what shall i do best then? and how?
<Emjay> via software packet?
<jxshxx> bollo: Seems the terminal remove took care of the problem.  I guess Software Center failed to properly remove?
<ubudog> One sec, we can try the development PPA since the stable PPA has not been updated for quite some time... here:
<ubudog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:saiarcot895/chromium-dev
<ubudog> Then, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Emjay> okay..i will try them right now..be right back
<ubudog> Alrighty
<Emjay> ubudog, the second and third command do i have to type them apart
<Emjay> or is it in one time?
<silverlion> its one line
<Emjay> ok
<ubudog> Nope
<ubudog> Just one line yep
<Emjay> its installing :)
<bollo> jxshxx, probably I never use it
<ubudog> wonderbaar
<wxl> if you don't care about freeness, you could always get google chrome, too
<Emjay> as long as it works
<Emjay> i thinks it is ready
<ubudog> Yeah, wxl, I don't like recommending Chrome either
<wxl> ubudog: i use it. there's a lot of little features that while not free are nice to have.
<ubudog> Did you drop back to a regular shell? ":~$"
<ubudog> You should see that after your username & hostname once it's done :)
<ubudog> wxl: True, and I have seen a lot of people on old systems have Firefox eat up all their RAM laely
<Emjay> yes it is
<ubudog> *lately
<Emjay> i opened it and it tells me some google API keys are missing so maybe chromium wont be perfect :)
<ubudog> I think that's only for Sync
<Emjay> i will open youtube and see what is happening with the videos
<Emjay> brb
<ubudog> You can fix that easily thoug
<wxl> if you still have issues with the letters, even after removing chrome, just remove ibus
<Emjay> i cannot play videos
<ubudog> You might have to install the flash plugin in Chromium, first
<Emjay> it tells me there is something wrong with loading
<ubudog> Hmm...
<Emjay> how do i do that?
<wxl> what specifically?
<Emjay> install flash
<Emjay> in chromium
<Emjay> just as a plug in?
<wxl> or just install chrome which has pepperflash
<wxl> i mean any way you cut it flash ain't free :)
<wxl> at least pepperflash is freeish
<ubudog> Yup
<ubudog> Just go to http://chrome.google.com
<Emjay> okies..let me see
<ubudog> And install the ... run uname -a
<ubudog> First
<Emjay> oh so install chrome you mean?
<ubudog> Yes, you will, but first post the output of uname -a
<Emjay> i dont understand what you mean, i just downloaded it and it ask me to open it or save it
<ubudog> Which version did you download? 64-bit or 32-bit
<ubudog> that's what I'm after
<Emjay> 32 bit
<ubudog> Alright, you're good
<Emjay> thanks haha
<ubudog> So, save that, and you should be able to just double-click on it
<ubudog> :D
<Emjay> okay i will save
<Emjay> now it is saved
<ubudog> Great
<Emjay> i can see in firefox the downloaded file
<ubudog> You should be able to click on that
<Emjay> ok and then?
<ubudog> Not sure on Lubuntu, but some installer will probably come up
<jxshxx> bollo: Alrighty then ... thanks for you input!
<wxl> it will ubudog
<ubudog> Cool :)
<Emjay> i think its installing
<wxl> GDebi
<ubudog> Ah, good ol GDebi
<Emjay> okay, lets try chrome now :)
<Emjay> do i have to install some flash player here?
<wxl> you shouldn't
<Emjay> because the video is not running well
<Emjay> :(
<wxl> is the video running at all?
<Emjay> it is running, but choppy even in the small version
<Emjay> at least in firefox the small screen plays well except when making it full screen
<ubudog> :(
<Emjay> in windows you can see if your drivers al well installed
<Emjay> how do you see that in linux/lubuntu?
<ubudog> Usually with the lsmod command, I believe
<ubudog> But I know you installed the drivers/already had them installed
<Emjay> oh yes indeed, it told me they were the newest version, but it also told me some of them were to be installed manually..thats why i asked
<ubudog> What's the model of your computer?
<Emjay> thats a good question
<Emjay> i dont remember the specs
<Emjay> can i read it via a commando? :)
<Emjay> btw i thought i read you dont have to restart the pc to save the changes
<Emjay> right?
<ubudog> Yes, pretty much all changes don't need a restart
<ubudog> Normally, if it's a service, you just restart/reload that service.
<ubudog> If you're updating the kernel, though, you do have to restart.
<ubudog> Unless you're using ksplice or something
<Emjay> okay all chinese for me ..lol
<ubudog> Well like if it's a web server, you can apply an update and then just restart the web server, not the whole computer
<Emjay> yes i got that :)
<Emjay> but kernel and ksplice
<Emjay> :)
<ubudog> But if you update the Linux kernel (the actual operating system), you have to reboot.
<Emjay> thought so
<ubudog> But ksplice allows you to do it without rebooting :)
<Emjay> haha..ok..ubudog
<Emjay> i would like to thank u very much for your help
<ubudog> Not sure if/how well that runs on Ubuntu
<Emjay> are you allways here? :)
<ubudog> No problem, and no, first time in #lubuntu
<ubudog> Usually just on the Forums
<Emjay> haha..ok
<Emjay> because i want to keep using this lubuntu chat
<Emjay> i will surely need it a lot
<Emjay> haha
<ubudog> Anyway, the video is only choppy in fullscreen?
<Emjay> no..i just saw it chops in small too, but less
<ubudog> I haven't done this in years, but it might help to install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubudog> Well, I haven't needed it for years :D
<ubudog> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-resricted-extras
<ubudog> *restricted ...
<Emjay> and what will that do?
<ubudog> It will install some programs that aren't inluded with *buntu by default because of legal reasons
<ubudog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Emjay> shall i do it? :P
<ubudog> Sure
<Emjay> okay, there i go again ..brb
<melodie> hi
<Emjay> it is ready, i will close firefox and try to log in again in chrome or so..hope to get the got forum back..lol
<ubudog> Someone tell im I
<ubudog> I'm out for a bit
<Emjay> ubudog still no changes
<Emjay> i guess there will be nothing for my problem :(
#lubuntu 2014-07-17
<xfrozty> Hey, can someone help me get my touchpad setup?
<xfrozty> apparently I have the drivers but when I run synclient I get: Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, I was looking for you
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> i am here
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> what's new?
<rafaellaguna> I figured out what problem was, a few minutes after we disconnected
<rafaellaguna> I feel stupid :|
<rafaellaguna> there's no bug at all
<rafaellaguna> since a few releases, synaptic is a GTK3 app. Crux is a GTK2 theme with no support for GTK3 widgets. That's the problem. It's a very very old theme, unmaintained.
<suncokret> so which theme is gtk3
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> many, ambiance, radiance, Lubuntu Box ;) , Zuki, Elementary, etc...
<suncokret> is any of them instaled with system or i need to download them?
<rafaellaguna> you have to install light-themes (these are ubuntu themes), or use the Lubuntu ones (already installed if you have Lubuntu, abviously)
<rafaellaguna> but you can download more, at www.gnome-look.org  be sure to look for GTK3 themes only
<rafaellaguna> Crux is still there for compatibility, but there's no reason to exist anymore if new apps cannot use it
<suncokret> and why all other applications under root didn't accept colors?
<suncokret> all are GTK?
<suncokret> all are GTK3?
<suncokret> for example
<suncokret> grub customizer
<suncokret> gufw
<rafaellaguna> maybe because the user colors are meant to be used only for that user
<suncokret> i will try with other theme
<rafaellaguna> yes, every app started as root (even using "gksudo pcmanfm" will become root)
<suncokret> and see will this work
<rafaellaguna> yes, try, there're plenty nice GTK3 theems out there. of course I recommend use Lubuntu, maybe because I did it :D
<suncokret> you mean
<suncokret> lubuntu default theme?
<rafaellaguna> yup
<suncokret> some themes don't alow to change custom colors
<suncokret> i hope that most of GTK3 themes aloww that
<suncokret> allow
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> i am not in lubuntu now
<suncokret> and i have installed 13.04
<rafaellaguna> if you want to keep it updated (GTK3 and icons too) use the instructions provided here: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/p/artwork.html
<suncokret> i have to return position of lubuntu 14.04
<suncokret> so
<rafaellaguna> it doesn't matter
<suncokret> can you try to use some gtk3 theme
<ikonia> is the lubuntu PPC port maintained by the core/same team as the x86 version or sperate people
<rafaellaguna> and remember, colorization isn't a theme feature, it's a desktop feature, Ubuntu does not colorize, Lubuntu does
<suncokret> and change background color in theme
<suncokret> and then try to run synaptic
<suncokret> can you try that now
<suncokret> use some gtk3 theme
<rafaellaguna> yes :)
<rafaellaguna> I'm using Lubuntu default theme now in MATE, and Synaptic uses it
<suncokret> you have MATE on Lubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> confirmed
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm testing it, I have lots of desktops :D
<suncokret> i was tried too
<suncokret> xfce
<rafaellaguna> openbox, windowmaker, xfce, lxqt, etc.
<suncokret> cinnamon, it is very slow
<suncokret> and
<rafaellaguna> I need them to test my themes
<suncokret> can you change to LXDE
<rafaellaguna> cinnamon and gnome3 are really slow on old computers
<suncokret> and then try
<suncokret> to run synaptic
<suncokret> because
<suncokret> i was instal xfce on lubuntu 13.04
<suncokret> and synaptic didn't acept selected themes
<suncokret> and in LXDE it accept
<rafaellaguna> trust me, install lubuntu-artwork package and it will work on root apps too
<rafaellaguna> because it's installed in /usr/share/themes
<suncokret> can i find that in synaptic?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<suncokret> i will try
<rafaellaguna> lubuntu-artwork
<suncokret> and
<suncokret> is there something similar
<suncokret> for xfce?
<suncokret> in synaptic?
<rafaellaguna> xubuntu has shimmer-themes, gtk3 too
<suncokret> i will try
<rafaellaguna> ok, enjoy!
<suncokret> thank you
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome ;)
<suncokret> i'll be back to tell you results
<rafaellaguna> fine, tell me
<suncokret> i have just one partition for linux
<suncokret> and i have dual boot with xp
<rafaellaguna> don't you have a partition for your home?
<suncokret> and i use clonezilla, or norton ghost
<rafaellaguna> gparted works better and doesn't erase data
<suncokret> for backup position of instaled and configured system
<suncokret> i use it for backup
<suncokret> partition to image
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> no, i home is on \
<rafaellaguna> I have en external disc for that
<rafaellaguna> for backups I mean
<suncokret> no, home is on \
<rafaellaguna> it's safer to have a separate home partition, if you need rto reinstall and format Linux
<suncokret> i know
<suncokret> but i copied some directories from home .config
<suncokret> with configurations from programs
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> so i have that
<rafaellaguna> too much work :D
<suncokret> no
<suncokret> i don't use much programs
<rafaellaguna> I just clone my partition to the USB disc
<suncokret> i have now backup images from Lubuntu 13.04 and 14.04
<suncokret> i save it on other partition
<rafaellaguna> so you can install 14.04 on top :)
<suncokret> now i have on linux partition 13.04
<suncokret> and i can delete it
<rafaellaguna> right
<suncokret> and change to 14.04
<suncokret> for about 3 minutes
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> I recommend you 14.04, really, it's an improved system
<suncokret> if i solve this with colors i will use 14.04
<rafaellaguna> I'm not sure about colors, but it's not so important to colorize root apps, but they must use your theme, even in standard colour mode
<rafaellaguna> another solution is changing the root theme, using "gksudo lxappearance"
<suncokret> no
<rafaellaguna> then you can colorize it too
<suncokret> i tried that
<suncokret> and when you type
<suncokret> "gksudo lxappearance"
<suncokret> system block
<suncokret> and you can only restart it
<suncokret> with restart taster
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> that is bug
<rafaellaguna> not for me, I'm testing right now
<rafaellaguna> it works fine
<suncokret> i was try that on LXDE on lubuntu 14.04
<suncokret> and system was blocked
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> then
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<suncokret> i was try
<suncokret> to login in openbox
<suncokret> and then i use "gksudo lxappearance"
<suncokret> and i change colors
<suncokret> but synaptic didn't accept them
<suncokret> .
<koell> is there an alternative gtk2/openbox theme for lubuntu? i need to see something differen :D
<rafaellaguna> www.gnome-look.org :)
<rafaellaguna> gtk2? what for?
<koell> they dont look that good like the default one =(
<koell> i dont know if i can take them seriously xD
<rafaellaguna> Lubuntu theme is not "serious"?
<koell> lubuntu ones itself is SERIOUS but not those on gnome look
<rafaellaguna> try zukitwo, shimmer-themes or elementary, they're nice theme
<koell> okey thanks
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome
<koell> but it is hard to find an overall good looking theme with icons and all that stuff xD
<suncokret> i go to try... i'll be back
<suncokret> thank you for help
<rafaellaguna> my pleasure :)
<koell> hey phillw :)
<koell> i just cant find one that is nearly as good as lubuntu-default :D
<koell> i may just adjust the colors :D
<rafaellaguna> thanks :)
<koell> rafaellaguna: O_o?
<rafaellaguna> I made Lubuntu theme :D
<koell> ohhhh yeah!!! \o/
<koell> i like the one really
<rafaellaguna> that's why I thank you :D
<koell> but what i most like is, it looks good all together, colors, icons, theme etc
<rafaellaguna> it's being accepted very well
<rafaellaguna> yes, I tried to make eye pleasant and homogeneous, nothing disturbing
<koell> i like the new white background since 14.04
<koell> i guess it was gray before?
<rafaellaguna> yes, it matches new Ubuntu themes, but I think it suits better with our colours
<koell> i dont like ubuntu thems :D
<rafaellaguna> even better with a shadow under the windows, using compton
<rafaellaguna> I do, but I like this better
<koell> lubuntu theme look really good with i3wm
<rafaellaguna> really? I didn't tested that DE
<koell> do you know how to change the background color of pcmanfm sidebar?
<rafaellaguna> to-do note  ;)
<rafaellaguna> you can't, it's in the code of the theme. only changing the theme
<koell> oh
<rafaellaguna> or if you're brave enough you can edit the theme file ;)
<koell> i thought i can tweak that
<koell> it is in the gtk2 theme file?
<rafaellaguna> yes, in pcmanfm.rc
<rafaellaguna> nope, sorry, in gtkrc
<koell> haha
<rafaellaguna> gtk_color_scheme = "sidepane_color:#dae0e6"
<rafaellaguna> gtk_color_scheme = "sidebar_color:#dae0e6"
<rafaellaguna> both
<koell> i tried the default lxde/openbox themes. they look... weird
<rafaellaguna> first lines
<rafaellaguna> yeah, it looks... old
<koell> where do i find that gtkrc?
<rafaellaguna> in gtk2
<rafaellaguna> I recommend you to use gcolor2 to generate a nice colour
<koell> great :) do you know where to find some other icons? really i do like lubuntu default look, but i have to see something different sometimes :D
<rafaellaguna> in www.gnome-look.org too
<koell> im a lubuntu user for almost 4 years now \o/
<rafaellaguna> wow, thanks! I love to hear that :D
<koell> do you design the LXQT thing as well?
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm on it
<koell> i dont like to switch =)
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm comfortable too, but change is needed, it's the future :)
<koell> it looks not that simple for me imho :D
<rafaellaguna> don't worry, I'll make it so Lubuntu like you won't notice any difference :)
<koell> hahahah :D
<koell> i just take a look on the new kde5. i think it still llooks stupid with that flat design + the shadow. hahahaha
<rafaellaguna> yes, too flat, I know it's "trendy", but people get tired of that in a few hours, that's why I hate iOS andd the new Android, and installed MIUI instead
<rafaellaguna> in my phone, I mean
<koell> im nothing against flat, but they didnt decide between flat and sceumorphsmsmms xd
<koell> but hey, they do their work in freetime, i appreciate that :)
<rafaellaguna> the brain cannot "read" graphics in flat design after a few hours, we all designers know that
<koell> really?
<koell> maybe thats where long shadow design came in :D
<rafaellaguna> yup, brain is lazy :D it wants well defined areas to look, and so flat colours are confusing
<koell> rafaellaguna: so i can only use gtk2 themes in lubuntu right?
<rafaellaguna> noooo, Lubuntu default theme is gtk3 (and gtk2 for old apps)
<koell> oh
<rafaellaguna> I have to go now
<rafaellaguna> see you, guys :D
<koell> rafaellaguna: come back!
<koell> :3
<rafaellaguna> I will, glad to speak with you ^^
<rafaellaguna> bye!
<fares> hi
<fares> i use lubuntu   and i want    to  use  when  start  lubuntu between command line and gui  how?
<fares> ?
<fares> ?
<koell> fares: you need to create a new session folder in ~/.config/lxsession
<koell> just copy from the existing ones
<koell> i do it the same for i3wm and on autostart i kill all what i dont need therefore :)
<fares> koell  :  thank you  for answer   i will  try it
<koell> :D
<phillw> koell: he will be back this evening (UTC time).
<rafaellaguna> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f28/Galliriko/tumbleweed.gif
<rena_> rafaellaguna: lol
<rafaellaguna> :D
#lubuntu 2014-07-18
<Hilikus> i'm trying to install lubuntu but qwhen it asks where i am, it suggests the wrong city. when i type montreal, the continue and back buttons get disabled
<Hilikus> so i can't continue the installation
<Hilikus> this should be pretty obvious. what am i missing?
<phillw> Hilikus: re-start the boot and run the self test on the boot option
<Hilikus> self test on the disk?
<phillw> when the usb / cd / dvd boots you have an option to self test. Let's get that one done so we know we have a good image.
<phillw> takes ~ 5 mns... saves hours :)
<Hilikus> i did that
<Hilikus> it was pretty fast, maybe 10 seconds
<Hilikus> no errirs
<Hilikus> i'll do it again
<phillw> what are you installing from?
<Hilikus> iso
<Hilikus> no errors found, again
<phillw> no... usb / cd / dvd ?
<Hilikus> cd i guess
<Hilikus> didn't lnow there where others
<phillw> okies, what version of lubuntu have you got?
<Hilikus> latests
<phillw> there are lots of 'latest' versions
<Hilikus> really??
<phillw> yup, we support a lot of different systems. So ensuring you have the correct install disc for your computer is important.
<Hilikus> maybe i don't have the right latest. i just downloaded it from the website, 14.04  64bit
<phillw> Hilikus: do you have a 32 BIT machine?
<Hilikus> no
<phillw> which 64 bit version did you download?
<Hilikus> the one on the main page. what others are there?
<Hilikus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<phillw> Hilikus: in that case, you do not type... you use your mouse / keypad to point to the area of the world near you :)
<Hilikus> lol. really??
<phillw> yup.. it it is GUI version (I use alternate).
<phillw> once near your area, you can expand the map to choose closer and closer
<Hilikus> how do i expand?
<phillw> Hilikus: give me one moment, I'm just seeing if a canadian is on line. she will be far more used to this than me :)
<Hilikus> wow, that map thing is pretty bad. if i click near miami, it says new york
<phillw> belkinsa: please meat Hilikus
<belkinsa> WHo was the one that needed the time zome help?
<phillw> he's in montreal and is having a problem choosing the TZ
<belkinsa> Hilikus, nice to meet you.  The time zone is UTC - 5 hours, so Eastern Time Zone with Daylight Saving on.
<Hilikus> no matter where i click, it only shows Toronto, or new york
<Hilikus> it doesn't let me select that
<belkinsa> New York = your place.
<Hilikus> i have to choose a city
<Hilikus> i know for timezone it's the same, but it says where are you, i am not in NY
<belkinsa> I'm on Ohio but I had to choose NY
<belkinsa> It's how the installer was built.
<belkinsa> in*
<Hilikus> and if i type montreal, it does appear in the list but then the continue and back buttons get disabled
<belkinsa> Hmmm, seems to be a bug.
<phillw> Hilikus: it may have been removed as part of the on going struggle to have lubuntu be the only member of the family to CD sized... Hard decisions have had to be made. such things can be added back once the install in finished
<belkinsa> Or that.
<phillw> belkinsa: it may be a bug, but I know that Julien is struggling to keep lubuntu CD sized. e.g. the ppc desktop one is over sized, but the alternate stays in size... This is how fine the balancing act is.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<phillw> if you cannot boot from usb or dvd, we're the only member of the family left.
<phillw> Hilikus: how goes the install now?
<Hilikus> it finished
<phillw> wifi working?
<phillw> Hilikus: ^^
<Hilikus> no wifi
<sydney> Hilikus: whats wrong?
<Hilikus> no, i mean, i don't have a wifi adapter
<ianorlin> Hilikus: can you pastebin lspci
<Hilikus> my VM doesn't have a wifi adapter, everything is fine
<Hilikus> thank you
<rena_> Hello. I installed lubuntu recently, and I'm getting a segfault when I try to open "Desktop Pager" Settings from right click menu on the bottom panel.
<ianorlin> that is known bug rena_
<ianorlin> you can do the same things by opening openbox configuration manager or by running obconf from terminal or run dialog
<rena_> Oops, my bad. Thank you for clarifying that. I did get to its options from the Preferences menu -> Desktop Preferences, but I didn't find a way to change how the desktops appear on the panel. So I thought maybe the options displayed by right clicking would be different from the ones in the preferences menu.
<ianorlin> there is also another pager you use called wnckpager that will show a maximized window with its icon
<ianorlin> included in base install
<rena_> I was trying to get the small desktop icons in the panel to look more like the way they look in KDE, with small little screen like images, so they would take less space in the panel. It's an old laptop with max resolution of 1024x768 :p
<ianorlin> on the pager?
<rena_> Yes. Would like to have the pager to look the way it looks on kde panel. http://www.databook.bz/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/AnnotatedKubuntuKDE4Panel01.png
<ianorlin> it would still be horizontal though :(
<ianorlin> I don't know how to get them vertical on lxde
<rena_> Thank you :) Anyway, this pager, on lubuntu, is not strange at all to me. I used to see it when I worked with Ubuntu. I find Lubuntu much friendlier of my old machine. It's not so heavy. I decided to give it a try after my Ubuntu install got haywire
<Shawn286> Howdy
<Shawn286> has there been a screen power off fix yet?
<Shawn286> *releasexd
<ofdm> I have a Lubuntu minimal install and I would like to change the theme of GTK applications. What tool do I need?
<Shawn286> ofdm do you have the screen timeout problem?
<garethrandall> How do I make a donation to Lubuntu? There is an old forum post (2012) suggesting that this isn't possible. Has this situation changed?
<ofdm> Where do I change the gtk theme?
<ofdm> I've tried /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<ofdm> No effect
<ec2-user> How do I donate to Lubuntu?
<suncokret> is there somebody?
<garethrandall> How do I donate to lubuntu? (E.g. paypal donation)
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> is there a fix for the ugly wifi icon in lubuntu?
<garethrandall> Which one do you mean, and do you have a better alternative?
<suncokret> does somebody use double commander?
<Joshun> garethrandall: in 14.04, by default the wifi icon was broken. a fix was released but it is the gnome fallback icon
<Joshun> is there a pastebin equiv for screenshots?
<Joshun> screenshot: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Ozbfz1uwsqQk1RTzVPc2I3cVk/edit?usp=sharing
<Joshun> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<garethrandall> ~/win 1
<Joshun> maybe adding the lubuntu daily artwork ppa will fix it
<garethrandall> I installed a lubuntu 14.04 last night with "update during install" and the wireless icon I see is the "rising steps" icon in the graphic you've posted.
<Joshun> Its no big deal, just looks weird; the rest of the icons are great
<Joshun> I'll log out after having upgraded from the artwork ppa and see if it is fixed
<Joshun> yes, after adding the artwork ppa and upgrading the icon looks as it should, much better
<garethrandall> Actually I've just spotted the pastebin in the topic text to this channel: "Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<Joshun> does it do images?
<garethrandall> I don't know. Never tried it :-)
<Joshun> looks like it only does plain text
<Joshun> the gnome fallback icons are painful, I wonder who made them in the first place
<ay4huasc4> hello; everyone;
<ay4huasc4> I am using lubuntu 14.04; i would like to know if there is a configuration file for the location of icons on the Desktop
<ay4huasc4> I am trying to force the location of these icons so that they won't appear on top left anymore, but instead elsewhere
<ay4huasc4> i could just click on them, and change their positions graphically, but I need to do it on large number of computers
<ay4huasc4> I have created configuration files such as ~/.Desktop/firefox.desktop; but i don't see in these files options to force their location on the Desktop
<ay4huasc4> many thanks for your help
<krytarik> ay4huasc4: Appears to be "~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/desktop-items-0.conf". :)
<ay4huasc4> krytarik; thank you soo much
<ay4huasc4> I can see that now; many thanks :)
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
<garethrandall> Does anyone know how to donate to lubuntu? E.g. paypal donations.
<suncokret> Rafael, are you here?
<rafaellaguna> yes!!
<suncokret> how are you?
<rafaellaguna> I'm here, suncokret
<rafaellaguna> fine :)
<rafaellaguna> and you?
<suncokret> fine
<suncokret> so
<suncokret> i try to solve problem
<suncokret> and i solve it
<suncokret> but
<suncokret> only way to see my colors in aplications which use only gtk3 is
<suncokret> to edit some theme
<suncokret> manualy
<rafaellaguna> why? are you using lxappearance?
<suncokret> so i try to edit lubuntu theme
<suncokret> on which you worked
<suncokret> i edited gtk3
<suncokret> file
<suncokret> gtk.css
<suncokret> and now synaptic show my colors
<suncokret> custom colors in lxappearance work only for gtk2
<suncokret> i think
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> gtk3 don't accept custom colors
<suncokret> <rafaellaguna> why? are you using lxappearance?
<suncokret> and i tried that again
<rafaellaguna> I'm afraid yes
<suncokret> gksudo or gksu lxappearance
<suncokret> and system block
<rafaellaguna> I tested on mine, and we have less and less customization options with GTK in general
<rafaellaguna> it's not a bug, it's really a non implemented function in gtk3, and as far as I know (spoke with gtk team) they don't want to add it
<suncokret> you mean function to use custom colors?
<rafaellaguna> yes, in newer gtk4 libraries, being prepared, less options too
<rafaellaguna> that's not our fault, we only use that widget engine in our desktops
<suncokret> but someone can make editor for gtk3 themes
<suncokret> gtk2 and gtk3
<suncokret> that would be nice
<rafaellaguna> no, gtk engines change so fast there's no point on doing a GUI that will become obsolete in days
<rafaellaguna> of course it'll be nice, but trust me, I was looking for it as I design themes :)
<rafaellaguna> anyway I must advice you about editing the themes at /usr/share/themes
<suncokret> i don't know why 99% of themes have white background colors
<rafaellaguna> on next system upgrade your changes will be lost
<suncokret> i will do this
<suncokret> i will find themes with nice buttons and buton colors
<rafaellaguna> it's better to have a copy on your ~/.themes/ and edit there, you should download Box (the standalone version of Lubuntu theme) and modify it
<suncokret> and
<suncokret> i will just edit
<suncokret> gtk.css
<suncokret> * default color scheme *
<rafaellaguna> it's an idea :)
<suncokret> this 6 parameters are parematers which lxde color customization do
<rafaellaguna> for gtk2 only, but yes
<suncokret> no
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> for gtk2 only
<suncokret> but i just manualy change in gtk3 that parameters
<suncokret> my custom numbers from colors
<suncokret> and then i will save that my custom themes
<suncokret> and i can add it on any system
<suncokret> in
<suncokret> ... \home\.themes
<suncokret> it work
<rafaellaguna> exactly, that will work
<suncokret> and lxde custom colors work on most other programs
<suncokret> which don't need gtk3
<suncokret> and
<rafaellaguna> so, you have it customized to your taste now?
<suncokret> if you use xfce
<rafaellaguna> remember that all apps are migrating to gtk3 or QT
<suncokret> you can edit gtk2 too
<suncokret> in this way
<suncokret> because xfce don't have color customization
<rafaellaguna> they have, but using an external aoo
<suncokret> i tried to install xfce in lubuntu
<suncokret> and i edit file
<suncokret> gtkrc
<rafaellaguna> xfce4-theme-editor
<suncokret> in gtk2
<suncokret> and it work
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> but is very easy to edit this files manualy
<suncokret> and then you have your own theme
<suncokret> with your colors
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> yes, editing the top part is easy :D
<rafaellaguna> well, not really your theme, but yes, you have a colorization
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i have just my editing in that theme
<suncokret> and other people made it
<suncokret> or modify it before me
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> so
<rafaellaguna> yes, you can even upload your modifications to a website, remember the gpl license ;)
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> so if i edit gtk2 and gtk3 colors in theme
<suncokret> then i can use that themes in xfce, cinnamon?
<suncokret> mate
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> yes, mate, xfce and lxde use same gtk themes (but not for window borders and other things like panels, etc) so you can use it
<rafaellaguna> and there it is, you found the solution! :D
<suncokret> if you work on themes, why you don't try to make backgrounds which is better for eyes
<suncokret> i use gray or blue colors for backgrounds
<suncokret> for example
<suncokret> 170 160 170
<suncokret> that is gray color which is very nice for eyes
<suncokret> or blue
<suncokret> 90 150 180
<suncokret> i like this colors
<suncokret> white is really very bad and danger for eyes
<rafaellaguna> I have my reasons to use white (almost) on backgrounds combined with the blue of the desktop
<suncokret> but we should think to save our eyes
<rafaellaguna> no so bad, trust me, it's worst to use a purple with bevels, or red with green
<suncokret> yes
<rafaellaguna> but not all eyes are similar, you have to find one that matches
<suncokret> but try to watch white color
<suncokret> and then
<rafaellaguna> if you are going to keep in front of the computer you need a white base, like a paper
<suncokret> switch to this colors which i give you numbers
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> and you will se great diference
<suncokret> see
<rafaellaguna> I did, I tested hundreds of colours. have you noticed that it's not totally white?
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> some are totaly
<suncokret> and some are not
<suncokret> so
<suncokret> thank you for help me to solve problem
<suncokret> now i have other problem
<rafaellaguna> tell me
<suncokret> i don't know is it on all ubuntu 14.04
<suncokret> or just lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> ?
<suncokret> program double commander gtk
<suncokret> have problems
<suncokret> for example
<suncokret> when you choose f7 to make new folder
<suncokret> you can't type nothing
<suncokret> sometimes you can, but it type double characters
<suncokret> keyboard just block in that option
<suncokret> in 13.04 that work normal
<rafaellaguna> I'm testing doublecmd now...
<suncokret> try gtk
<suncokret> there is qt also
<suncokret> and it have problem in 13.04 and 14.04
<suncokret> same problem
<rafaellaguna> I can type, sorry
<rafaellaguna> but remind that doublecmd is very very old
<suncokret> when you want to make new folder
<rafaellaguna> you have doubled-window managers out there
<suncokret> you can type but you can't type space
<suncokret> no
<suncokret> i tried
<suncokret> double commander is best
<suncokret> most similar to total commander
<rafaellaguna> have you tried pcmanfm? :D
<rafaellaguna> press F3
<suncokret> i need file manager which is most similar to total comander
<suncokret> and that is double comander
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> and it is not old
<rafaellaguna> yes, total comander is a clone of norton comander itself
<suncokret> new version
<suncokret> is from may
<suncokret> .
<suncokret> which version you test?
<suncokret> 0.5.10-1
<suncokret> ?
<rafaellaguna> there's sunflower, gnome-comander, midnight-comander, krusader, emelfm...
<rafaellaguna> but I insist, pcmanfm has two panes if you want
<suncokret> i didn't try sunflower and emelfm
<suncokret> and i try gnome-comander, midnight-comander, krusader
<suncokret> krusader is best of this
<suncokret> but double commander is better than crusader
<suncokret> more similar to total comander
<suncokret> and total commander is best file manager
<suncokret> which i ever use
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> possibly a topic suited for #lubuntu-offtopic?
<rafaellaguna> they're all good, of in console mc
<rafaellaguna> yes, we should debate this there, to see what people use
<rafaellaguna> but I keep pcamnfm :)
<suncokret> i recomend everyone to try double commander
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, I have to leave now, I'll be here later to attend
<suncokret> i go too
<suncokret> thank for help
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome, suncokret
<suncokret> so, phill is here too
<suncokret> first day when i came here he told me to wait for you
<rafaellaguna> ^^
<rafaellaguna> bye
<srofit> how to invoke make command from scratch
<srofit> ?
<wxl> srofit: as in scratch the programming language or what?
<srofit> no like as in my make command was truncated by a freeze, and some of the files were cut off
<wxl> well if make was aborted, you can just make again
<srofit> its saying file not recognized: file truncated
<srofit> so i assume that just means some of the outfiles were like half made when it froze
<srofit> but searching for things about the make command is really hard on google, as it is a really common word
<wxl> won't `make clean` wipe out all the already built files?
<srofit> i saw that somewhere, my computer doesnt recognize it
<srofit> it says make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop.
<wxl> what do you mean doesn't recognize it?
<wxl> oh
<srofit> hmm actually jk that might have been my error for invoking it on the wrong area
<srofit> its doing something now
<srofit> lol downloading from source for arm architecture is a bitch
<srofit> ooh
<srofit> shouldnt have sworn
<wxl> well at least you realized it
<wxl> installing from source is for the hardcore
<wxl> that's how i started using linux but i'm one of the rare few anymore
<wxl> and honestly package management is a blessing
<wxl> anywho arm makes like "interesting" :)
<wxl> s/like/life/
<wxl> btw you can check the Makefile for other targets
<wxl> clean isn't always in there
<srofit> nah it worked
<wxl> i'm just providing general info for you for the future
<srofit> k
<wxl> saying `make clean` is like saying "if there's an option specified by the developer in the Makefile called clean, run that"
<srofit> hmm
<wxl> it's not an actual command for make
<srofit> that makes a lot of sense
<genii> There's also dist and dist-clean usually.
<wxl> technically one could write the Makefile so that `make gobbledeegook` would be the appropriate thing to do
<wxl> or `make me_a_sandwich`
<wxl> for that matter you often see `make clean install` which runs the clean and the install options so you could have `make me a sandwich` with three options :)
<srofit> yeah im looking through a makefile now
<wxl> welcome to the darkside :)
<genii> wxl: All this sandwich talk makes me think of the xkcd cartoon
 * wxl nods
<srofit> at least this ones really long
<srofit> yeah i used to think that that guy was really good at linux or whatever,
<srofit> but his jokes be basic
<wxl> his crypto jokes are rad
<wxl> and any sort of dataviz
<srofit> fair
<teward> Is there a way to terminate network-manager or whatever GUI tool Lubuntu 14.04 ships with and force configuration via /etc/network/interfaces?
<ianorlin> you could set network to none in default apps for lxsession and not add it to autostart
<teward> ianorlin, considering i come from Ubuntu and/or CLI, where's the lxsession configs?
<ianorlin> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<teward> ianorlin, so it loads per user rather than globally?
<ianorlin> yes it is per user config in home for default apps
<teward> ianorlin, so would that be network_gui/command=none ?
<teward> or just leave it blank?  (looks like its left blank by default o.o)
<ianorlin> I think so
<teward> we'll see, /etc/network/interfaces is coded to static so we'll see what IP we get.
<teward> ianorlin, i wonder if /etc/network/interfaces will break Lubuntu... what does LUbuntu ship with to manage its networking?
<teward> is it network-manager?
<teward> wow i feel silly it wasnt working because i mistyped the gateway and broadcast addys >.>
<teward> thanks ianorlin
<phillw> been there, done that one ... Even had a row with my server provider over it!
#lubuntu 2014-07-19
<koell> how do i logout from lubuntu from the terminal? so i get back to the login screen to choose a different user? i know about lubuntu-logout but i would like to do it via terminal (i need for a script=
<phillw> koell: you'd have to ask someone with deep knowledge of the system that... It is not a normal function.
<phillw> koell: have a read of http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=36264
<phillw> nope.. that is not it...
<phillw> koell: lxsession-logout will call the GUI, so you may be able to follow from there?
<mikubuntu> help. my box is bugging out. can't even begin to list the places where it seems unresponsive to keystrokes, etc. decided i should do an update, and authentication will not even accept my password. anybody else having issues?
<koell> phillw: yeah im already using lubuntu-logout, just thought there is a command for in lubuntu as well :/
<phillw> koell: that GUI will have code behind it
<phillw> koell: it is calling lxsession https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession but I am not a coder, so that is as far as I can follow :)
<koell> =)
<Meris2> Using Lubuntu 14.04 64bit on a MacBook 2.1, I get the error message during linux startup that my iSight firmware cannot be loaded, even though I have run the proper installer with: sudo apt-get install isight-firmware-tools
<Meris2> The MacBook 2.1 is not described in the tutorials for (L)ubuntu versions > 10.10
<DrShade> Hello all! I have a question about uninstalling packages without removing the 'lubuntu-desktop' meta-package. I was trying to remove the 'xul-ext-ubufox' package. The link I paste says to mark 'lubuntu-desktop' as a manually installed package, yet it was already marked. It came marked as manually installed. So why are its dependencies still wanting to remove the meta-package? Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentatio
<phillw> DrShade: the meta package can safely be removed, it is a list of files to install during the initial install.
<DrShade> phillw: Thanks for the quick response. Right, I understand its purpose, but I'd still like to keep it around. I'm just not understanding the mechanism of packages which are marked as manually installed. Since it is already marked, shouldn't dependencies not try and remove it? Is it because 'xul-ext-ubufox' is also marked as manually installed?
<phillw> Meris2: the Mac team on lubuntu is quite small, wxl is your best bet. You can also head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 which is an excellent resource.
<Meris2> phillw, thanks for the forum link, could you please explain your reference to wxl?
<phillw> DrShade: you can always re-install it. But once it has done its job, it would only be needed again for a system upgrade
<phillw> Meris2: wxl is the TL of our testing team and the de-facto contact for Mac stuff
<Meris2> Having installed support for 4 languages (English, Dutch, Swedish and Japanese), my apt-get install messages are in Japanese and my shutdown menu is in Swedish, this is not unique to my lubuntu install, my desktop running Ubuntu 14.04 runs into the same snag. $LANG registers as nl_NL_UTF8 which is to be expected
<Meris2> The above occurs on a new install, no upgrade, no ppa's installed
<Meris2> Correction, the $LANG environment variable is nl_NL.UTF-8 (minor details)^
<phillw> I only have one language installed.
<Meris2> I'm Dutch, I studied Swedish at the university and I'm currently learning Japanese
<Meris2> That's why I have so many languages installed.
<phillw> Meris2: stay on-line and await rafaellaguna to come on, he also does japanese so is used to multiple language packs. He's our TL for artwork and a really nice guy.
<Meris2> phillw, thank you again for your kind words, around what time do you expect rafaellaguna to be online?
<phillw> Meris2: he's usually on in the next couple of hours.
<phillw> I've left a message for him :)
<Meris2> phillw, Thanks! I have to catch a train to Amsterdam after 1 hour from now, but once I arrive, I can logon with Meris (the nick I use on my Desktop)
<Meris2> The train ride will take abouth 30min.
<Meris2> abouth => about
<phillw> okies, just look for him coming on-line.
<Meris2> At my desktop at home I run a mixture of Ubuntu and Lubuntu, but I can make sure to be logged on into the Lubuntu desktop
<DrShade> phillw: Appreciate the responses. I had stepped away for a minute. Yeah you're right, I'm not going to worry about 'lubuntu-desktop'. Since like you said it's only needed for upgrades. I have some other questions if you don't mind?
<phillw> !ask | DrShade
<ubottu> DrShade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DrShade> Gotcha, thanks. It's about hibernation. I notice my system goes into hibernation/sleep after 10-15 minutes of inactivity. Debian does the same thing at the same time. I'd like to disable this. Is this handled by the kernel (swsusp)? Any aspects handled by LXDE/Openbox? There are options in the Power Manager app but I'm not sure if they affect kernel stuff. Simple way to disable this?
<phillw> DrShade: it is a bug...
<DrShade> Hibernate is a bug? Do you have more info?
<phillw> DrShade: http://askubuntu.com/questions/291135/how-to-stop-screen-going-black-after-10-min
<DrShade> phillw: Okay. Is hibernate/sleep not enabled by default? I had thought it was that because the screen doesn't just blank or go black, but monitor displays quick message like when it has no video signal, then goes into sleep mode. I just assumed the computer itself went to sleep.
<phillw> the issue is that it cannot be disabled, the fix is in that link.
<DrShade> phillw: It's not this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swsusp
<koell> rafaellaguna :3
<Meris2> phillw, I have to leave now, but I will be online at home @Amsterdam once I get there. Temperatures are a bit tropical right now and we are not used to this, so I expect some delays on the train.
<Meris2> logging off... .. .
<phillw> Meris2: no worries, it is a bit cooler in UK today.
<Meris2> thanks again, leaving now
<suncokret> hello, is somebody here? :)
<ianorlin> suncokret what is your question?
<suncokret> lubuntu 14.04 spend more ram when system is started than older versions... do you know how i can dissable some services or programs which maybe i don't need so i can have more free ram?
<DrShade> phillw: You're right about the monitor going to sleep! It is just the 'xset' settings. 'xset s 0 0' solved the issue. Thanks so much! I feel so stupid, because I thought it was the whole system going to sleep. Apparently the old "screen blank" behavior now actually puts the monitor to sleep. Here's a good link with more info, if anybody else was wondering: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<DrShade> Goodbye all. Have a good day!
<ianorlin> turn off stuff from autostart if you don't need it
<suncokret> and where i can find autostart?
<suncokret> :)
<ianorlin> like if you don't use mutliple keyboard layouts no ibus
<ianorlin> default apps for lxsession
<suncokret> what is ibus?
<suncokret> i use more keyboards
<suncokret> but i don't need ibus
<suncokret> and i had problem with double commander, when i use its text editor or make new directory, keyboard type two characters, or don't type nothing
<suncokret> and i read somewhere that is problem in ibus
<suncokret> and when ibus turn off problem is solved
<phillw> DrShade: that setting is lost at each reboot.... to make it more permanent, insert a line with the same command at the start of the /home/username/.profile file.
<user39202> How to solve problems with unity interface.    >>  http://www.img42.com/yqCBL+
<ianorlin> user39202: how is that on topic to lubuntu and why are you cross posting to this and ubuntu-offtopic?
<user39202> ianorlin:   You chat in parallel like me!
<melodie> I'm here too
<melodie> :)
<rafaellaguna> me too :D
<rafaellaguna> what's the problem?
<melodie> there is no Meris2 here. phillw ?
<rafaellaguna> nope
#lubuntu 2014-07-20
<nacho20u> hola problemas con el wifi en lununtu 14.04 placa realtek hay solucion?
<nacho20u> alguien sabe como agregar terminal,browser y leafpad en panel lxde?
<genii> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<phillw> rafaellaguna: (15:39:28) Meris2 [~NA@2001:982:2365:1:c1b:3029:8ee8:f137] entered the room. (CET -1 hour)
<rafaellaguna> :)
<rafaellaguna> :(
<phillw> ~ 2 hours ago
<rafaellaguna> oh yes, didn't see him
<rafaellaguna> Meris2, hello
<rafaellaguna> ðÐþpÄØ
<rafaellaguna> oops, sorry
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, Sorry about yesterday,
<rafaellaguna> no, I'm sorry, my pc rebooted 5 times and didn't want to start again
<rafaellaguna> how can I help you?
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, my lubuntu 14.04 is a jumbled mess when it comes to languages
<rafaellaguna> why?
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, my default language (used right now) is Dutch, but my dialog screens (including the one of X-Chat) are in Swedish and my install messages used by apt are in Japanese
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<Meris2> This is a default clean install, without any ppa's or config. file hacking
<rafaellaguna> I have to ask. did you tried to remove the language packs (except dutch)?
<rafaellaguna> English install?
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, not yet, because I need them daily, both for UI (ext. support reasons) and IME (Japanese, umlauts used by Swedish)
<rafaellaguna> I can type Swedish with a Spanish keyboard
<rafaellaguna> just using Win as compose key
<rafaellaguna> but obviously you have a residual configuration there
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, yes, by using UTF-8 intnl. with dead keys (Alt-Gr), like I use right now. For Western languages, that's all I need.
<Meris2> Japanese is impossible without proper IME support though
<rafaellaguna> messages in terminal only are in Japanese if you install kohi-mincho fonts
<rafaellaguna> indeed, you need ibus or fcitx
<Meris2> I use ibus myself, yes
<rafaellaguna> it's very very strange, is it a second setup over another?
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, no, it's a vanilla install without any hacks whatsoever.
<rafaellaguna> so no fonts cache as guilty :)
<rafaellaguna> try to remove al languages with Language Support
<rafaellaguna> are you using Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<Meris2> It *is* a multiboot system alongside MacOSX sing ReFIT, but that level should not be accountable.
<rafaellaguna> doesn't matter
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, I'm using Lubuntu 14.04
<Meris2> At home in Amsterdam I'm using Ubuntu, with exactly the same Language anomalies
<rafaellaguna> do you know any exorcist?
<rafaellaguna> this is incredible
<rafaellaguna> try this: first keep your system with ONE language only
<rafaellaguna> if needed clear the fonts cache (use fc-cache -rv )
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, before or after the language removal?
<rafaellaguna> clean before
<rafaellaguna> then add, for testing, a language that doesn't need keyboard layout (English, e.g.)
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, fc-cache: succeeded
<rafaellaguna> you should logout and ensure you choose Dutch in your new (L)Ubuntu session, as it's the setup language
<rafaellaguna> do it and come back, all your apps should be in Dutch only, including your terminals
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, removed all language support except Dutch
<rafaellaguna> nice
<Meris2> brb, after logout/ logon
<rafaellaguna> ok
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, I'm back. Even though I have set Dutch to be the default language, all I can see is English, but I can live with that ;-)
<rafaellaguna> can  you please open your .pam_environment file?
<rafaellaguna> it's hidden in your home
<Meris2> rafaellaguna, thank you, here is my .pam_env... : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7826112/
<Meris2> No Swedish or Japanese there, only English and Dutch
<rafaellaguna> okay, pam not modified, odd
<rafaellaguna> change every en_US to nl_NL (1 and 2)
<Meris2> I will and after that logout. logon again, right?
<rafaellaguna> yup :)
<Meris2> rafaellaguna,  gotta run again, thanks again for your help
<Meris2> It works
<rafaellaguna> nice!
<Meris2> Logging out ... .. .
<koell> noooo i missed rafaellaguna! :3
<silverlion> koell : anything I can help you with?
<kuhilasv1ara> my fans are running at 100% speed and I want to make them run slower when it is not necessary
<kuhilasv1ara> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<kuhilasv1ara> im following this guide to install fancontrol and lm-sensors
<kuhilasv1ara> Did you see/hear a fan stopping during the above test (n)?
<kuhilasv1ara> I'm getting those question when setting fancontrol.. I actually heard the fan go to slower speed, but not fully stop. Should I answer n?
<kuhilasv1ara> it might have stopped, if it was another fan that made the noise that was left
<kuhilasv1ara> Current temperature readings are as follows:
<kuhilasv1ara> hwmon0/device/temp1_input	51
<kuhilasv1ara> hwmon1/device/temp1_input	49
<kuhilasv1ara> hwmon1/device/temp2_input	128
<kuhilasv1ara> hwmon1/device/temp3_input	39
<kuhilasv1ara> 128=?
<phillw> koell: rafael should be back online in next hour or so.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> who has a question?
<phillw> !paste | kuhilasv1ara
<ubottu> kuhilasv1ara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silverlion> melodie : here's the backlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7826459/
<melodie> silverlion ok but who is the one who needs help?
<silverlion> kuhilasv1ara
<kuhilasv1ara> controlling fanspeeds seems really tricky
<phillw> melodie: also http://pastebin.com/9SaSsTe6 :)
<melodie> ok
<kuhilasv1ara> it spitted me 4 random temperature value which I have no idea what is what and then I should make decision upon it
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara have you tried to configure the cpufreq governor? if you cpu supports it, it could help (before doing something directly to the fan)
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ?????
<melodie> ????????????
<melodie> ???
<kuhilasv1ara> I don't think so
<kuhilasv1ara> but I got my cpu fan to run at lower speed now when I just set some default values and chose the first option from that list of 4 diff temperatures. I guess I chose the right one
<melodie> then try it: install cpufreqd / cpufreq then you can configure it with a few commands I will provide you directly
<melodie> the cpu frequency when it can be adjusted is interesting because it will run at the right rate for the need: according to what resources the program you launch will need
<melodie> hence, the fan will start if the cpu heats and for relevant needs
<melodie> do you know what cpu has your machine? Is it a Celeron for instance? (they don't support cpufreq configuration)
<kuhilasv1ara> amd
<kuhilasv1ara> hmm ok maybe I try
<melodie> amd?
<melodie> not sure
<melodie> well, maybe
<melodie> I have an amd and that works here
<melodie> see?
<melodie> $ ls /usr/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/
<melodie> acpi-cpufreq.ko.gz          cpufreq_conservative.ko.gz  cpufreq_stats.ko.gz      p4-clockmod.ko.gz  powernow-k8.ko.gz
<melodie> amd_freq_sensitivity.ko.gz  cpufreq_powersave.ko.gz     cpufreq_userspace.ko.gz  pcc-cpufreq.ko.gz  speedstep-lib.ko.gz
<kuhilasv1ara> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30478113/k/temps_lubuntu01.PNG
<kuhilasv1ara> is that worrying that I have something 120C
<kuhilasv1ara> 128*
<kuhilasv1ara> but yea that cpu fre thing sounds really interesting. I 'm gonna google a bit on it
<kuhilasv1ara> freq
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara choose a good option: conservative is a good governor
<kuhilasv1ara> i installed cpufreqd, cpufrequtils and indicator-cpufreq, but when I run sudo cpufreqd, nothing happens
<kuhilasv1ara> myeah, when I run indicator-cpufreq, I get to choose those governors
<kuhilasv1ara> how can I observe some info on what frequency my cpu is running
<kuhilasv1ara> no matter if I choose 0.8GHz, the 3.2GHz gets selected. I can select powersave, conservative, and those though
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara wait wait
<melodie> cpufreqd is the daemon you have nothing to do with it, it runs, that's all
<melodie> as simple user type: cpufreq-info
<melodie> what do you see then?
<melodie> (I don't use gui tools for this program)
<kuhilasv1ara> 3 different CPUs and all of them says:  current policy: frequency should be within 3.20 GHz and 3.20 GHz.
<kuhilasv1ara>                   The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use
<kuhilasv1ara>                   within this range.
<kuhilasv1ara>   current CPU frequency is 3.20 GHz.
<kuhilasv1ara> http://pastebin.com/wzL9fT4f
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ok, wait a sec?
<kuhilasv1ara> ok
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara what governors are available?
<kuhilasv1ara> conservative, ondemand, powersave and performance
<melodie> ok wait a sec
<kuhilasv1ara> I have chosen "powersave" but still it says that 3.2ghz
<kuhilasv1ara> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455687/how-to-run-cpufreqd-in-ubuntu-14-04
<kuhilasv1ara> someone maybe here have a similar problem, but no answer there for him. they ask his lsmod, and they think that modules are maybe not loaded
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ok
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara you should choose conservative
<melodie> it adapts better to the need
<kuhilasv1ara> http://pastebin.com/D8RDZf4V
<kuhilasv1ara> sure, but it doesn't matter which I choose, because it cpufreq-info says 3.2GHz :(
<kuhilasv1ara> that is my lsmod, if someone can see if my modules are loaded
<melodie> which ranges are available?
<kuhilasv1ara> http://pastebin.com/wzL9fT4f frequency should be within 3.20 GHz and 3.20 GHz.
<melodie> modules have nothing to do with that as far as I know
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ok:
<melodie> "  The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use
<melodie>                   within this range."
<melodie> try this :
<melodie> sudo cpufreq -g conservative
<kuhilasv1ara> sudo: cpufreq: command not found
<kuhilasv1ara> I didn't install that actually, just cpufreqd and utils and indicator
<kuhilasv1ara> I'll install
<melodie> hummm
<melodie> wait a sec
<kuhilasv1ara> or?
<melodie> I can't use it anymore as  I used to in my distro : Archlinux, so I have to check :)
<melodie> just be patient a few seconds
<melodie> ok
<melodie> sudo cpufreq-set -g conservative
<melodie> that's it!
<kuhilasv1ara> ok, I did, but still the info says frequency should be within 3.20 GHz and 3.20 GHz
<melodie> then I suppose it does need that?
<melodie> try:
<melodie> sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<kuhilasv1ara> still that 3.2ghz
<melodie> what does cpufreq-info say now ? (as simple user)
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara I check also something
<kuhilasv1ara> http://pastebin.com/uPaRRphu
<melodie> your pastebin has this:
<melodie> driver: acpi-cpufreq
<melodie> see if it is loaded:
<melodie> lsmod | grep acpi
<kuhilasv1ara> pata_acpi              13038  0
<kuhilasv1ara> here's my lsmod http://pastebin.com/D8RDZf4V
<melodie> no need
<melodie> grep filters with the suite of characters provided on the command line
<melodie> see here:
<melodie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=acpi-&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<melodie> perhaps installing the first one would help?
<kuhilasv1ara> I installed acpi-support and tried lsmod | grep acpi but only pata_acpi there. Do I need to restart some daemons or things
<melodie> just
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara just load it:
<melodie> sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq (try it)
<kuhilasv1ara> I tried that and nothing happened so as if it loaded, but lsmod | grep acpi still only shows pata_acpi
<kuhilasv1ara> or what is supposed to happen when do sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq ? :)
<kuhilasv1ara> thanks a lot for thel help but maybe I have a bigger problem here :I
<kuhilasv1ara> damn.. I would really love to lower the cpu freq though
<phillw> kuhilasv1ara: the key word is "patience"... You do not know just how tenacious melodie is... She will work with you to sort this out.
<kuhilasv1ara> cool
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara yes it's frustrating when we can't find the solution at once, I know what it is really
<melodie> have you tried this "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq" ?
<kuhilasv1ara> yyeah, nothing happens
<kuhilasv1ara> when I do that
<melodie> phillw I'm also struggling against my teen son who persists talking in Skype! :-(
<kuhilasv1ara> heh
<melodie> I have a console with ssh and kill a few processes here and then to keep him quiter, but only makes it worse!
<kuhilasv1ara> :) :(
<melodie> yeh yeh, you can laugh! :D
<phillw> melodie:  kill -9 son ?
<melodie> :p
<melodie> apt-get remove --purge skype
<melodie> XD
<phillw> melodie: or,  apt-get remove --purge teen-age_son
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara what cpu is your's exactly? Does it support acpi? Is acpi activated in your bios?
<melodie> phillw I might send him back to his father's :p
<kuhilasv1ara> model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
<kuhilasv1ara> no acpi in cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep acpi
<kuhilasv1ara> some people have acpi in flags there
<kuhilasv1ara> I don't know if this supports acpi or if it is activated in bios. I guess I shuld boot to bios to check
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara you might have to. I look in my own cpuinfo and will tell you right on if I have that as a flag
<melodie> $ grep acpi /proc/cpuinfo
<melodie> $
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara I don't eithe
<melodie> either
<kuhilasv1ara> ok
<kuhilasv1ara> I wonder if I can find in bios the info, if acpi is activated.. I have no idea what acpi is really and where to look for it there
<phillw> kuhilasv1ara: what make / model computer do you have? I can do some digging for you.
<kuhilasv1ara> if I find it in bios, should I change its state if it is activated or deactivated?
<kuhilasv1ara> hmhm.. own built computer.. I don't remember the parts very well
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara the bios might contain acpi enabled or not, you can check, it won't harm
<kuhilasv1ara> if it is disabled, you want me to change it to eanbled? if it is enabled, should I change it to disabled?
<melodie> if you find it in the bios and if it is not activated, activate it
<melodie> it has to be anabled
<melodie> enabled*
<kuhilasv1ara> ok
<phillw> kuhilasv1ara: also, please state which version of BIOS you are running (both make and version number)
<kuhilasv1ara> military class n1996 msi
<kuhilasv1ara> says on motherboard
<kuhilasv1ara> when I boot to bios, I can find that info from somewhere I guess
<phillw> yup, it should be there if you go digging about :)
<kuhilasv1ara> auto oc genie overclocking
<kuhilasv1ara> I boot and check
<kuhilasv1ara> ->
<teward> what controls the standby timer, the timer that puts the system to sleep after certain amounts of inactivity, in Lubuntu?
<teward> I'm trying to turn that function off so that the system in question doesn't go into hibernate, and also doesn't turn off the screen
<melodie> teward some setting related to xscreensaver
<kuhilasv1ara> teward yea there is a bug in controlling that. I only got that deactivated by editing the grub adding some line at the end of the boot option somethingsomething=0 there
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ?o?
<teward> kuhilasv1ara, is the bug reported/documented anywhere?
<kuhilasv1ara> melodie: acpi is and was enabled in bios. Bios is v17.7 090910
<kuhilasv1ara> I remember people talking about it as a bug
<melodie> tertu what about just removing xscreensaver?
<kuhilasv1ara> on some forum on internet
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara ok, I have no more answer for you, at least for now.
<tertu> oh i am not that t
<kuhilasv1ara> ok, thanks for helping. I inspect it more later
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara perhaps you check what features the kernel you have now allows for?
<kuhilasv1ara> ok
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara such as "grep ACPI /boot/config*" ?
<melodie> without the quotes of course and as simple user)
<kuhilasv1ara> lots of stuff there http://pastebin.com/KJVKJdm8
<kuhilasv1ara> btw, when I rebooted, did the cpufreqd daemon start automatically?
<kuhilasv1ara> in/cpufreqd -f /etc/cpufreqd.conf ..this is ps -aux | grep cpu
<kuhilasv1ara> guess so then
<melodie> as simple user:
<melodie> ps ax | grep cpufreqd
<kuhilasv1ara> hmm ok. yes its there
<melodie> ok :)
<kuhilasv1ara> teward: in /etc/default/grub if you have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset consoleblank=0" u'd get what you want probably
<kuhilasv1ara>  https://encrypted.google.com/#q=nomodeset+consoleblank%3D0
<kuhilasv1ara> well, someone else also used that method where I got it
<kuhilasv1ara> not many there tho
<melodie> kuhilasv1ara using grub config to tweak the hibernation behavior? that's strange (and too close to the base system imho)
<kuhilasv1ara> oh wait that nomodeset is there for other purposes, remove that from the google search
<kuhilasv1ara> ye.. well try remove your screesaver and blank screen after x minutes of idle on lubuntu 13 or 14 and it seems quite hard otherwise
<phillw> kuhilasv1ara: there is bug 1326740 which thankfully, should soon be rolled out
<ubottu> bug 1326740 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Please backport xfce4-power-manager 1.2.0-3ubuntu6 to trusty" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326740
<melodie> then apt-get remove xfce4-power-manager ?
<melodie> he he!
<melodie> --purge (forgot)
<melodie> good night
<josiah14> I couldn't find this answer anywhere online
<josiah14> which executable does lxpanel use for volume management?
<josiah14> I run i3 and try to keep my system lean by not running many LXDE programs, but I'm forced right now into running lxpanel because I have no other way of controlling voluem
<josiah14> unless of course I install something else, but I already have that applet, so
<rambo123456`> Hey guys.. I installed lubuntu as a virtualbox guest.  is it possible to play an mp3 file on it?
<josiah14> ah, nevermind, I just discovered alsamixer
<josiah14> yay terminal apps
#lubuntu 2015-07-13
<rrr_> does lubuntu support CD?
<rrr_> cannot mount iso
<ianorlin> rrr_ try gnome-disk-image-mounter to mount an iso
<ianorlin> it also supports cds in a cd drive
<Unit193> modprobe loop
<rrr__> ianorlin: it does not work
<rrr__> Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/bq/VBOXADDITIONS_4.3.28_100309: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/bq/VBOXADDITIONS_4.3.28_100309"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<rrr_> how to add cdrom iso support?
<rrr_> it seems missing on lubuntu
<ScioMin> Hello. I'm trying to run conky on Lubuntu 14.04. Having problems to show conky on desktop. My best attempt was as "docker" mode but it shows an ugly border. So I figured I could disable pcmanfm desktop manager part. I know I have to run pcmanfm without --desktop. Where is pcmanfm ran from in Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> ScioMin: I think conky needs something special for systems without compositing which lubuntu does nto do out of the box
<ianorlin> I don't understand the full long man page
<ScioMin> ianorlin, I see. Thanks. I still want to disable any desktop functionality first. I think pcmanfm is creating a desktop for me so I'm looking on how to disable it.
<nixnine> hey guys, i have installed 15.04 but have no sound.
<nixnine> Have uninstalled and reinstalled alsa
<nixnine> but nothing
<nixnine> I also cannot find the system settings.
<ScioMin> nixnine, try aplay -L. Then use speaker-test -D and the device until you find one that works. For example I used: speaker-test -Dsysdefault:CARD=Headset
<ScioMin> nixnine, but what really solved sound issue for me was pulseaudio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<ianorlin> ScioMin: I know how to fix that if you are 14.04 or later go to menu prefrences default apps for lxsession click desktop background and delete file manager from that
<ScioMin> ianorlin, http://i.imgur.com/aYuMK04.png ?
<ianorlin> yeah but that will get black background
<ScioMin> no worries, I'm fine with that.
<ianorlin> yeah won't matter if you maximize stuff a lot
<ScioMin> i'd rather use a lighter background manager in case I want to show an image.
<ianorlin> although that will open the openbox menu
<ianorlin> yeah you could hcange it to something else if you want
<ScioMin> that's alright too. Thanks a lot ianorlin!
<nixnine> how do you copy from xterm?
<ScioMin> ianorlin, reloged, still get the background image. I'm greping my whole disk to search for pcmanfm :D
<ScioMin> wait I think that the current background image was set my gdm
<ScioMin> alright I'm gonna try changing background in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<ScioMin> success! no background image!
<Klompz> hi, i'm using SoundKonverter since long, recently switched from ubuntu 12.04 to lubuntu 14.04, and now i got soundkonverter version 2.0.5, and i'd very much like an older version, since this one lacks the option for stereo or joint stereo and changing sampling rat. And i have nooo idea how to get an older version
<bq_> how to disable screenlock?
<Klompz> maybe this isn't the best place for help...
<ScioMin> Klompz, http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/ see the part "Terminal – apt-get" towards the end of the page.
#lubuntu 2015-07-14
<Finetundra> hi folks, why would my logout button not be working?
<Unit193> Try checking .cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log?
<Unit193> What happens if you invoke lxsession-logout manually?
<fishcooker> im on lubuntu 14.04 everytime i press ctrl+al+del .. the system will logout my session forcefully.. how to override this
<Finetundra> Unit193: here's the log you wanted: http://pastebin.com/rUKB3S1Y
<Finetundra> Unit193: it says that lxsession-login is not installed
<Unit193> Not login, logout.
<Finetundra> right, that
<Finetundra> I installed after installing kubuntu
<Finetundra> gah, wrong channel
<Finetundra> so right, how do I fix the logout issue?
<ianorlin> fishcooker: maybe edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml so that it launches lxtask instead of lxsession-defualt task-manager
<ianorlin> and then run openbox --rconfigure
<fishcooker> i've edited btw .. will i be logged out after i've ran "openbox --rconfigure" .. btw what is lxtask actually, ianorlin?
<Unit193> Unless you aren't using the Lubuntu session.
<ianorlin> lxtask is the lxde task manager
 * lopta waits patiently for lubuntu 15.04 to download.
<lopta> Today I tried lubuntu for the first time (on an older Dell laptop). The install seemed to go smoothly but when I try to boot into the OS I get dumped to a grub "rescue mode" prompt.
<lopta> I'll have another go.
<lopta> Is @LubuntuOfficial the official Lubuntu presence on twitter?
<lopta> (as the name suggests)?
<ianorlin> lopta: which drive did you install grub to on the laptop or did you use autoresize or entire disk?
<pleia2> lopta: @lubuntudesktop is what lubuntu.net links, and it's more active, I don't really know the history/officialness of all the accounts though
<ianorlin> that is the twitter account for the comms team
<pleia2> ianorlin: which one?
<ianorlin> @lubuntuoffical
<ianorlin> I don't use twitter though
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs#Find_Lubuntu seems to favor @lubuntuofficial, so it seems either way, both accounts are controlled by folks who are associated with lubuntu in some way :)
<lopta> ianorlin: I used "entire disk"
<lopta> Thanks pleia2
<ianorlin> lopta: since you don't have any data I might just reinstall with manual partitioning and crate an ext4 and make sure that your hard drive is chosen for bootloader installation
<teward> (unrelated) I think I'm following you on twitter, pleia2 xD
<lopta> ianorlin: Thanks. I'm having another go at the installation now. If that doesn't work I'll try manually partitioning.
<lopta> I need to divide up my twitter account again. They only let me follow 2,000 people.
<lopta> Same thing: I get "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.
<pleia2> teward: I recognize your nick from when I was in PA (I think you might have participated on the mailing list?)
<ianorlin> lopta how is the disk you installed attached?
<teward> pleia2: yep, still me.  https://launchpad.net/~teward  mostly dabble in server packages now, with my fingerprints over nginx in Ubuntu almost permanently xD
<ianorlin> I have gotten that when I install to an external hard drive
<lopta> ianorlin: PATA, internal to the laptop.
<ianorlin> lopta: does pressing any key allow you to continue?
<lopta> ianorlin: No, I get dumped at a grub prompt.
<lopta> Experimentally I tried a Xubuntu 14.10 disc that I had sitting around. That one worked but I don't know whether that's because it's Xubuntu or because it's 14.10
<lopta> Perhaps I should try lubuntu 14.10.
<ianorlin> lopta: although 14.10 ends support near the end of this month and then upgrades become harder
<lopta> Right but if I can get it installed and booting, perhaps I can upgrade it in-situ.
<lopta> Ugh. Can't find .torrent files for 14.10.
<ianorlin> ah yeah that will work
<lopta> (only if I can find it ;-)
<Unit193> lopta: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/utopic/release/desktop/
<Unit193> Though again, I wouldn't since 14.10 is nearing EOL.
<lopta> Thanks Unit193
<encboot> hello. i have now the 3th time at a friends home following error: lubuntu fills up the boot partition after some time and after that it does not install any updates any more because of space problems
<encboot> using 15.04. problem was also there with 14.10
<ianorlin> encboot: why are they using a seperate /boot partition?
<ianorlin> is this a uefi system ?
<encboot> ianorlin: i installed the system. i help them to get away from windows. thats terrible. i am so proud of using linux and the system crashes there every few months!
<ianorlin> yeah how much space on the boot partition
<encboot> ianorlin: no, its a bios system
<ianorlin> IT might be new kernels
<encboot> i got called this night. i told them to enter 'df' and tell me how much is been used at the line with 'boot' inside. its 99% used
<Unit193> I support ianorlin evaluation.
<Unit193> 's
<encboot> ~230mb is the default /boot size
<encboot> 2mb free now
<ianorlin> yeah that is too small how big is the disk?
<encboot> ianorlin: 30gb
<ianorlin> why would you use a seperate /boot on that small a disk
<encboot> ianorlin: i dont setup ANYTHING at install. just follow the installation gui. i say "use whole disk" and then it wipes everything and creates the partitions. i dont setup anything
<ianorlin> I don't think entire disk is supposed to setup a seperate /boot
<encboot> the hdd is encrypted (installer asks me if it should encrypt). i think it needs then a separate unencrypted /boot with grub inside
<Unit193> Yes.
<encboot> why the hell does it automaticly create a /boot in a size that is ben KNOWN that its too small?!
<ianorlin> I don't have a production system with a 30 GB disk that I use with disk encryption
<encboot> the people now are telling me that their windows xp with truecrypt never had any problems at updating.
<encboot> ianorlin: its only for writing text and surfing the web. 20gb are still free.
<ianorlin> encboot: I think it makes the size based off the size of the disk
<encboot> ianorlin: then there should be a min size
<encboot> something like if hdd smaller then x, then always use size y of boot
<Unit193> Mine takes ~60MB.
<ianorlin> also I currenlty use less than that for my boot it is probably with that big a disk and kernel updates you need to run sudo apt-get autoremove
<encboot> ianorlin: the people dont use command line. they also never used command line on windows. the just want to use their webbrowser and libreoffice
<ianorlin> or maybe put in the autoremove as a root cronjob weekly or something
<ianorlin> I think it will need the -y option though
<encboot> great solution :( . is there any other small distro that dont kills himself by creating a too tiny /boot and filling it up after a month and then break the whole updater?
<ianorlin> as if you set up that cron job it will run in the backgournd
<encboot> cant you implement that inside the next lubuntu nightly so that there is finally a normal working installation iso?
<encboot> and then this bug is finally fixed with lubuntu 15.10
<encboot> its really critical. normal users install the system and then suddenly dont get critical security updates because of such thing
<ianorlin> encboot: I don't think many normal users use full disk encryption
<encboot> its beening asked for at installation. windows also dont die after a month because and fail then every update when you use truecrypt
<encboot> its no modification i did to the installation media or something like that. just the functionality of the installer is been used
<Unit193> LP 1357093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357093
<encboot> ianorlin: your idea with autoremove: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<encboot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<encboot> its exactly what i am telling: Same problem as indicated above on 14.04 LTS. Why are "old" kernels left on a drive that is too small to begin with? Thank you in advance for fixing it. If fix would allow to expand partition (at least double it) and remove "old" kernels, this would be great!
<encboot> Unit193: it would be great if you could help fixing this bug
<encboot> why is such a critical thing not fixed since 1 year? it seems to affect every ubuntu based system
#lubuntu 2015-07-15
<lopta> If I dd the lubuntu .iso image onto a USB flash drive, will a PC boot from it?
<lopta> ...or do I need to use something like unetbootin to add a bootable header?
<melodie> lopta it will boot:
<melodie> provided your pc is able to boot to usb
<lopta> Great. Thanks melodie!
<melodie> a tip, if you have a pc that don't boot to usb, sometimes using plop boot manager on a floppy or on a cd will allow booting to usb
<lopta> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<melodie> lopta http://plop.at
<melodie> all his files aren't open source, but this works often very nicely
<lopta> Hey, it works!
<melodie> lopta of course it does
<lopta> Oh. This next laptop lacks PAE, so that won't work.
<lopta> Third laptop: In Display Settings I have the choice of 'Show the same screen on both laptop LCD and external monitor' but no option to extend my desktop onto the external monitor. How do I fix that?
<Ellon> Hey
<Ellon> I just installed lubuntu and it's awesome!
<Ellon> IT asks me do i want to upgrade to lubuntu 15. Is it worth it?
<krytarik> Ellon: If you are currently on 14.10, why didn't you install 15.04 in the first place? Also, decide for yourself: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-released
<Ellon> i had 14.10 on flash
<Ellon> is still 15 fast as 14?
<krytarik> Why wouldn't it? Not much has changed.
<Ellon> im worried about RAM
<krytarik> !14.10 | Ellon
<ubottu> Ellon: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<krytarik> So, well... :D
<Ellon> ok
<Ellon> im upgrading
#lubuntu 2015-07-16
<PiL> lubuntu rocks
<binaryhermit> so, should I download 14.04 or 15.04?
<binaryhermit> actually, strike that, I'll just go for the most obvious 64 bit torrent link on lubuntu.net
<binaryhermit> since that'd be the recommended version, probably (and fwiw it appears to be 15.04)
<johndavepallan> hello to all
<johndavepallan> lubuntu works great on my acer laptop :d
<Ellon> Hi
<Ellon> Suddenly my sound is gone
<Ellon> Anybody home?
<bioterror> have you tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ellon> nop havent tried anything came straight here
<bioterror> give it a shot for those aplay commands
<Ellon> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<Ellon> it worked before restart
<bioterror> did you have kernel update or something like that?
<Ellon> i upgraded to 15
<Ellon> but it worked after upgrade.. i simply restarted notebook now and no sound :>
<bioterror> restart again :D
<Ellon> hmm im busy playing a game :D
<Ellon> but thansk
<Ellon> hui
<Ellon> hi
<holstein> o/
<Ellon> How to burn windows ISO to DVD in lubuntu?
<holstein> Ellon: not sure that "windows" allows that
<Ellon> huh?\
<holstein> Ellon: regardless, you can use *any* burning software to burn any iso image to whatever media
<Ellon> how to do it in lubuntu?
<holstein> how i would do it is by simply opening brasero, since, i know how to use brasero.. but, xfburn, etcc.. they all do that
<holstein> you'll make a copy, choosing the disc (dvd in this case) as the destination, and the image as the source
<holstein> but, you may not be allowed to do that with a windows product.. they dont support that
<Ellon> but it's an ISO
<holstein> correct..
<Ellon> ok
<Ellon> ill try brasero
<holstein> you can use *any* burning software. they *all* do it.. its the source, in your case, that will be the "wild card"
<Ellon> i have a lot of problems with lubuntu :/
<holstein> microsoft doenst promise you.. "obtain an image/iso from where ever you like, and burn it to DVD".. they sell that product, and dont easily provide ways to burn the iso's like that
<ianorlin> ask and you might receive answers
<Ellon> Well 1 issue is not fixable\
<holstein> Ellon: feel free and ask, and a volunteer may be able to assist with an issue :)
<holstein> Ellon: *everything* is fixable..
<Ellon> I have outdated graphics driver and it performs very laggy on lubuntu
<Ellon> On windows it's supported :/
<holstein> right.. but, the creators of that hardware are welcome to support linux
<Ellon> i know it's not lubuntu fault
<holstein> that would "fix" it.. but, if they dont.. then, you may have to deal with a compromise
<holstein> well, its just not lubuntu/ubuntu/linux responsibility... thats all
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Burning_a_CD_on_the_Command_Line_with_wodim
<bioterror> quite easy
<Ellon> Second issue is that sound got lost
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> ^ thats where i start..
<Ellon> Yeah i tried, it doesn't recognize sound card
<Ellon> But the most annoyig thing is that graphics card lag
<Ellon> I just need to throw out this old pc
<holstein> Ellon: if it "got lost", then, it *did* work? correct?
<Ellon> holstein yes
<holstein> the "best" thing i did, in my linux path was, purchase hardware with linux support in mind..
<Ellon> worked at first... but im not in mood fixing it :)
<Ellon> holstein yes if i purchase laptop in future i'll do that
<holstein> well, nothing is "broken" to fix.. thats the trick
<Ellon> Simple as that. My laptop is too old
<ianorlin> Ellon: what graphics card is it?
<Ellon> ATIX1200
<Ellon> x1200
<Ellon> `128mb :)
<ianorlin> and what are you trying to do with it?
<Ellon> i was thinking to install old lubuntu or ubuntu version where it support ati old legacy drivers :) But would it work?
<ianorlin> I think that might be too old for proprietary
<Ellon> ianorlin just watching youtube gives problem
<ianorlin> Ellon: what are you using to watch it?
<Ellon> mozilla, chrome
<ianorlin> I have had some success copying and pasting the url into vlc
<ianorlin> but not sure if that would work better
<ianorlin> or maybe even mpv
<Ellon> heh
<holstein> youtube/flash will not be a good test
<bioterror> you can pipe youtube-dl into vlc
<Ellon> I simply need to switch to windows 7 :).. just because of video driver
<holstein> win7 wont likely support your older hardware "better"
<holstein> but, you are welcome to try
<Ellon> it's old pc :/
<Ellon> no video graphics work much better.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> x1200 is too old for playing hd stuff properly
<Ellon> Im sure on older lubuntu my old laptop would work very well
<bioterror> so I bet the computer uses CPU for playing videos
<bioterror> right?
<Ellon> yeah
<Ellon> ATI is to blame here :)
<bioterror> maybe you could use regular vesa drivers
<Ellon> are there difference?
<holstein> they never promised you "use whatever linux distro you want".. or, "enjoy support for the hardware under windows through the next 3 versions".. its not ATI's fault.. they did as promised
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> vesa drivers are what i use on older hardware
<Ellon> ok ATI you got me
<holstein> when im coming to any hardware like that, i try and keep in mind that, a team of experts worked likely years to provide support for a completely different operating system, and, that when i do it,it may be problematic, or i mayy need to accept compromise
<holstein> i'll simply load up quite a few live iso's and test as much as i can.. the audio, the video.. the suspend, if thats important
<holstein> with some older machines with very problematic VGA support under linux, i may simply use those headless.. without x.. if thats appropriate
<holstein> at this time, i would be looking for 12.04 live versions of ubuntu, 14.04, and 15.04.. seeing what works well, and what doesnt
<Ellon> it comes to this, everything has it's time to serve :)
<holstein> i would also try one of the distros that is intended for older hardware.. maybe one of the ones based on debian stable..
<holstein> something with a kernel closer to that era.. with potentially "better" support
<Ellon> but how will debian help me?
<Ellon> hmm
<holstein> as i said, something that is closer to that era
<Ellon> do you mean installing older debian>
<holstein> im not promising debian will help you..just that, i might personally try a debian stable based distro.. or, another one specifically for older hardware
<holstein> Ellon: i mean, literally opening a web search, and looking for distros created for doing what you are trying to do
<Ellon> but would other apps work on older debian ?
<bioterror> what other?
<Ellon> like newest chrome
<bioterror> Ubuntu loans lots of stuff from the Debian
<holstein> Ellon: *thats* the compromises, you may have to deal with
<holstein> but, i dont think latest chrome has any issues running on most distros.. you'll just have to decide
<holstein> but, for me, as i stated above, thats the arc of testing.. testing *hardware*.. *then*, after i have the hardware setup, i move to a browser
<holstein> trying to just get flash support in chrome.. that may not be possible on that machine
<holstein> flash, youtube.. google.. they dont promise "get any old machine you like, and install linux on it, and enjoy our videos".. it may not be realistic to expect HD playback on unsupported hardware
<bioterror> Ellon, can you give us some specs about the computer?
<bioterror> it was a laptop?
<Ellon> 1gb ram, ati x1200 128mb ram. AMD mobile Sempron proccessor
<Ellon> HP Compaq 6715s
<bioterror> it's not that bad
<bioterror> older business model
<Ellon> it came with windows vista
<bioterror> I would go with the SalixOS and try OpenBox version of it
#lubuntu 2015-07-17
<sergio_br22> hi
<ianorlin> sergio_br22: can I help you?
<sergio_br22> yup
<sergio_br22> every time I open a new window in lxde, it's not focused
<sergio_br22> like new pcmanfm window
<sergio_br22> or synaptic (privileges password window)
<sergio_br22> using lubuntu 14.04.02
<ianorlin> sergio_br22: can you click on the main menu go to prefrences and select openbox configuration manager
<ianorlin> then click on where it says windows and check the focus windows as they appear box
<sergio_br22> It's already checcked
<ianorlin> wierd
<sergio_br22> yup
<ianorlin> and you haven't changed the window manager or anything
<sergio_br22> I'm running it on ARM board
<sergio_br22> odroid u3
<sergio_br22> i think i didn't change anything, it's like that since I installed the system in my emmc
<ianorlin> I don't know if the people making odriod do wierd stuff
<ibouvousaime> How can I disable the alt+click to move windows in lxde ?
<ibouvousaime> I want to use some software that needs the alt+click and drag
<ianorlin> ibouvousaime: it is a mousebinding in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<ibouvousaime> whats the option name ianorlin ?
<ianorlin> not exactly sure myself
#lubuntu 2015-07-18
<Auctus> so i came over to my computer and it said some files failed to download, looked like the lubuntu software updater, then it said the software updates are installed i need to reboot
<Auctus> then i looked at a open terminal window i had, joined to irc
<Auctus> and my username said "pkexec" half a dozen times, which i didnt type
<Auctus> does the lubuntu software updater use pkexec for anything? trying to figure out if its a bug or if i have serious security problems :p
<Auctus> even if it does use it that doesnt really explain why it would type it into my irc client, super suspicious, that
<Auctus> gonna reinstall either way but thought id investigate first
<bioterror> I would not be suprised if the updater wants to use pkexec
<bioterror> but I always just dismis the lubuntu software updater and use apt-get / aptitude
<Auctus> yeah and i suspect its that but i want to full explain/understand what happened with pkexec being typed into my irc (irssi/screen/ssh to my VPS, from this laptop)
<Auctus> vps is runnin nothing though but my irc client so i doubt its an issue there, and lubuntu hasnt been reliable on this laptop since 15 came out
<bioterror> if you have not launched the lubuntu software updater from the same terminal as you did ssh into your VPS, then there should be no messages from the software updater
<bioterror> but if you did, ofcourse it might prompt some messages into that terminal
<bioterror> if I understood your problem right
<Auctus> i definitely did not do anything from that terminal other than IRC
<Auctus> ssh/irc
<Auctus> pretty creepy anyway so im gonna rootkit scan and reinstall but thatll make it impossible to figure out what it was
<penguin1263> AT&T IS THE PERPETUAL FRUSTRATION MACHINE OF THE FUTURE!!!!!
<bioterror> penguin1263, okay, but you could chill out a little bit
<penguin1263> it fucked up my lubuntu server
<bioterror> Auctus, some people has complained a little about
<bioterror> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Auctus> bioterror: complained about what?
<bioterror> Auctus, after upgrade from 14 to 15 it has not been that great experience
<Auctus> ive had a few issues, not a ton, but the few are annoying
<Auctus> issue 1] brightness control doesnt work on boot, but works after laptop has been put to sleep and resumed
<Auctus> issue 2] if you put the laptop to sleep with firefox running, on resuming firefox uses ~99%CPU most times, have to close firefox, wait a sec, and re-open to shut down CPU use
<Auctus> and even if its not using all the CPU, the fan still goes 100%
<Auctus> those are the only two really noticable ones
<Auctus> which i wouldnt notice on a desktop because itd never go to sleep
<bioterror> I have also problems with brightness controls with one Acer laptop
<Auctus> this is one one of those hp thinkpad clones, HP Compaq 6910p
<bioterror> couple of days complainer was with the 6730 ;)
#lubuntu 2015-07-19
<nixnine> is this a support channel?
<ianorlyn> yes nixnine
<nixnine> ok.  I have installed 15.04 but cannot get the sound to work
<nixnine> can someone help?
<nixnine> was rebooting  after reading suggestions but nothing helped
<nixnine> no ideas?
<nixnine> I am purging alsa-base and pulseaudio now
<nixnine> theen will reinstall
<Unit193> should try linking him https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture/Troubleshooting
<bq_> how to hid the task bar at the bottom?
<bq_> hid*hide
<ianorlin> bq_: you can set it to autohide by clicking panel settings and click minimize when not in use
<absk007> is there any difference between the two ISOs available other than the way of installing lubuntu in the desktop version and the alternate version?
<Unit193> In theory, only the installer should differ yes.
<absk007> can upgrade lubuntu using the desktop version of ISO?
<absk007> Unit193,
<Unit193> There is an option for it, never used it personally.
<absk007> i don't see any cdromupgrade file in desktop ISO like in alternate version
<absk007> Unit193, seems i can't upgrade using the alternate ISO https://askubuntu.com/questions/6175/what-is-the-difference-between-the-alternative-and-desktop-cd-images
<Unit193> Should just be a pool, last I knew.
<absk007> Unit193, sry! I didn't get you
<absk007> Unit193, sry! i didn't get you about the pool you mentioned. (if you wrote anything after that, sry! my IRC client ended abruptly I'm unable to check the previous logs.)
<absk007> Unit193, when i tried to restart the PC with lubuntu 14.10 installed and with lubuntu desktop 15.04 cd in the drive I choose to upgrade, in the installer wizard last step it asks for a username, password, etc. Why do i need to provide that since I already have a username in the installed old lubuntu. I'm simply trying to upgrade.
<fishcooker> how to force power meter on lubuntu always show on tray icon?
<absk007> Unit193, i upgraded Lubuntu 14.10 -> 15.04 using bootable Lubuntu Desktop ISO in a VM. Forgot to make a snapshot. All my settings alongs with the softwares that I'd installed are gone. Only the document files in the user directory are left. :(
<panthere> hi
<ianorlin> hi panthere any way I can help?
<spython01> Greetings!  I just installed Disk Usage Analyzer via the Lubuntu Software Center.  How do I launch it?
<spython01> It does not appear in the standard Application Launcher (either under Accessories or System Tools)
<bioterror> Baobab?
<spython01> Tried running "baobab" from command line but is says it's not currently installed.  need to try "sudo apt-get install baobab".  Will give that a go
<bioterror> hard to say which program you installed from the software center
<bioterror> but you can just use: df -h
<bioterror> to see what's your disk usage
<spython01> within Lubuntu Software Center, it just says "Disk Usage Analyzer" under Installed software (version 1.8.2+dfsg1-1)
<ianorlin> I actually prefer ncdu for this but that is ncurses based
<ianorlin> spython01: have you installed other stuff recently
<spython01> will try "df -h" or "sudo fdisk -l" but was looking for something more graphical in nature
<ianorlin> if not the end of /var/log/dpkg.log may tell you the package name
<spython01> @ianorlin: Yes, things like Thunderbird
<ianorlin> ah
<spython01> looks like "baobab" got something to run
<spython01> not quite the same as the Disk Usage Analyzer I've seen in Ubuntu, but perhaps this may work as well
<bioterror> ianorlin, ncurses <3 ;)
<spython01> I ran "tail /var/log/dpkg.log" but it didn't really indicate an installation directory or path
<spython01> I'll fool around with baobab for now to see how that goes.  I'm just a Linux newbie messing around so it's fun just trying to figure out how all this works!
#lubuntu 2016-07-18
<piudipai> I don't hear any sound
<melodie> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<melodie> ni n-iCe
<swift110> how do I install the program to create live usbs?
<lynorian> swift110, which program?
<swift110> what would be a good one
<Mdxxx> Unetbootin is a good program
<swift110> ok
<tsimonq2> swift110: in Linux?
<tsimonq2> swift110: if so, just use dd
#lubuntu 2016-07-19
<capum321> hello what diff tool for lubuntu/lxde is available and current?
<capum321> hello what diff tool for lubuntu/lxde is available and current?
<wxl> capum321: your favorite diff tool. i use diff.
<capum321> i saw some comments regarding meld uses gnome library packages so it would bloat it
<wxl> doesn't mean it won't work
<capum321> yes, i asked wrong then
<capum321> i want to keep lubuntu lean and fast...
<wxl> diff comes standard
<capum321> oh it already comes?
<wxl> it's a standard gnu tool
<wxl> it *IS* command line
<wxl> !info diffutils | capum321
<ubottu> capum321: diffutils (source: diffutils): File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.3-3 (xenial), package size 154 kB, installed size 420 kB
<wxl> if you need graphics you might look into:
<wxl> !info diffuse | capum321
<ubottu> capum321: diffuse (source: diffuse): graphical tool for merging and comparing text files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-2 (xenial), package size 310 kB, installed size 1402 kB
<wxl> !info fldiff | capum321
<ubottu> capum321: fldiff (source: fldiff): graphical diff program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1+0-3 (xenial), package size 89 kB, installed size 232 kB
<capum321> ah heck monodevelop might have installed gnome stuff anyway...
<wxl> oh monodevelop installs like the whole universe
<capum321> at this point i should not care!
<capum321> wxl do you know make it external svn merging tool ?
<capum321> oh wxl i was referring to gnome bloat
<capum321> oh lawd
#lubuntu 2016-07-20
<Jbmorris289> hello
<Jbmorris289> again
<Jbmorris289> OK, so I have lubuntu. During my time, I noticed something.
<Jbmorris289> When my computer 'died'(battery went low). When I turned it back on, my Wifi led is off, but I didn't notice. When I booted into Lubuntu, I saw that I was connected to wifi, as usual. I looked at my Netbook's WiFi LED is off.
<Jbmorris289> I don't consider this a bug, but
<Jbmorris289> I'm guessing that lubuntu(or an Ubuntu flavor) can control the wifi card without switching it. Now my question is, is there a way to make the LED turn ON whenever the wifi is switched on or off?
<Jbmorris289> on* or off*
<Jbmorris289> my bad
<Jbmorris289> without having me to switch it manually*
<Jbmorris289> Whoops, connection prol
<Jbmorris289> problems*
<aemerzel> Hi, I
<aemerzel>  am unable to get wine+gallium to work, i described the problem here http://pastebin.com/wEJDwXtb Sorry forthe doublepost
<Zalthorae> Hey, I'm visiting Germany, and I staying with a family running a 9 Year old XP computer. Is Lubuntu a good option that is stable enough and simple enough for inexperienced users left behind?
<tsimonq2> Zalthorae: sure :)
<Zalthorae> How is the language support?
<tsimonq2> pretty good
<tsimonq2> Zalthorae: I'm not sure how good the German is, but I can check if you wish :)
<Zalthorae> Any suggestions for if I set it up? I've only done Linux on UEFI systems, not bios, so I'm not sure if there's anything to be aware of
<tsimonq2> not really
<tsimonq2> I'm the reverse, I've never touched a UEFI system :)
<tsimonq2> Zalthorae: it's WAY easier from what I've heard
<Zalthorae> Will I have any of the older Linux issues with drivers, considering I've only had perfect installs as yet?
<tsimonq2> well it depends on the hardware
<Zalthorae> Old. Scaleo 600. When googling, some issues with drivers in 2004 show up
<Zalthorae> It has a sound card and simple graphics card, I believe
<tsimonq2> Zalthorae: I would say install and I can help you troubleshoot drivers if needed :)
<Zalthorae> I won't do it now, it'd probably be in a week or two,bur they hardly use the computer since it's so alow
<Zalthorae> Slow, might as well try.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> well there's a good chance it will give it some more life
<Zalthorae> Thanks for the advice, I might see you in a week or so.
<tsimonq2> alright, see you then!
<swift110> hey all
<n-iCe> I got a lubuntu core upgrade
<n-iCe> what is it
<swift110> cool n-iCe
<n-iCe> why cool
#lubuntu 2016-07-21
<rigel_> Dropbox daemon only has a black box with a forbidden sign on it in the panel. in Xubuntu this problem was solved by setting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="" how do i solve this problem in lubuntu?
<thehodapp> Hello, my version of Lubuntu is on trust still. I would like the new LTS- xenial. Why hasn't the updater prompted me to update to it yet?
<thehodapp> *is on trusty
<tsimonq2> thehodapp: sudo apt update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<tsimonq2> thehodapp: in the terminal
<thehodapp> Okay interesting. It seems to think wily is the latest update. Is that correct?
<tsimonq2> incorrect
<thehodapp> @tsimonq2 Does it have to do with my software sources? How can I fix it?
<tsimonq2> thehodapp: what's the output of lsb_release -a ?
<thehodapp> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<thehodapp> I removed the LSB Version section
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> weird
<tsimonq2> what happens when you run sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<tsimonq2> just, what's the output?
<tsimonq2> is it really saying wily?
<thehodapp> it's doing something...
<thehodapp> seems to be hitting xenial repo on the archive.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> great!
<tsimonq2> then you can upgrade successfully!
<thehodapp> Now, that is the developer release...which I'm wary of. I'd rather have a LTS release.
<tsimonq2> no no no
<tsimonq2> Xenial is the LTS
<tsimonq2> Yakkety is the developer release
<tsimonq2> Xenial = 16.04.1
<thehodapp> Oh good. Thank you tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<james1138> Hello all. I am back. Very minor question about Thunderbird mail client. Is there any way to make rss feeds without icons in the menu on the left?
<wxl> james1138: no clue, frankly. i'd try irc://irc.mozilla.org:6697/thunderbird https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
#lubuntu 2016-07-22
<orveld> hello, is there a way to disable text shadows for desktop icons? I use LXDE 0.5.0
<lubuntu-16-04-1> Hi I am new to Lubuntu and my bottom panel/taskbar is missing after install and using dual monitor, how to configure to use the preferred one?
<tsimonq2> aww missed him
<pavlushka> My Lubuntu panel in missing, ver 16.04.1?
<pavlushka> after install.
<tsimonq2> pavlushka: hm
<tsimonq2> weird
<pavlushka> tsimonq2: ok, and?
<tsimonq2> pavlushka: same problem was reported a bit before
<pavlushka> tsimonq2: that was me being on that system and installed twice but to no avail.
<tsimonq2> pavlushka: file a bug report
<tsimonq2> in lxpanel
<pavlushka> tsimonq2: thanks, ok, I will, within an hour but is there a way to recover?
<tsimonq2> pavlushka: try logging into the guest account
<tsimonq2> pavlushka: if that works then yes
<pavlushka> tsimonq2: btw, I am using dual monitor and I use the external panel, laptop panel is damaged, so cant tell if it is there and ok, I will try to login as guest, :)
<thehodapp> Hello, I'm trying to install xenial from trusty. I am running sudo do-release-upgrade -d, but it cannot download 2 packages for some reason. See output:
<thehodapp> Fetching Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates/main openjdk-8-jdk-headless amd64 8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]                                      Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates/main linux-headers-4.4.0-31 all 4.4.0-31.50   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.149 80
<thehodapp> Any help is appreciated.
<wxl> thehodapp: that suggests a network issue. try again.
<wxl> thehodapp: a temporary one, too. i just telnetted there without problem.
<thehodapp> I've tried several times. It downloaded all the other package files just fine
<wxl> it's also possible the file doesn't exist
<thehodapp> And if that's the case, what do I do?
<wxl> usually it would give a different problem though
<thehodapp> And if that's the case, what do I do?
<wxl> thehodapp: file's there http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-8/openjdk-8-jdk-headless_8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1_amd64.deb
<thehodapp> wxl: do you think I should just install it manually?
<tsimonq2> thehodapp: it would work
<tsimonq2> thehodapp: wget it then sudo dpkg -i
<wxl> tsimonq2: not sure how that would work as part of a do-release-upgrade
<lynorian> yeah wouldn't dpkg be locked
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> I didn't see that part
<tsimonq2> sorry
<lynorian> imagine how hard it would be to report bugs on multiple package transactions at a time
<thehodapp> bleah. Well I've got it to do a partial upgrade. I have no idea what I'm doing :)
<thehodapp> bleah. Well I've got it to do a partial upgrade. I have no idea what I'm doing :)
<wxl> thehodapp: do you know you're saving everything twice?
<thehodapp> Saving what?
<wxl> saying
<thehodapp> No, I'm using webchat...it looks fine from my end. why doesn't anything work correctly for me? :P
#lubuntu 2016-07-23
<Jakey3> Hi, on a vm lubuntu 16.04 running on a host lubuntu 16.04, my vm crashes when I drag a hypertext link or similar has anyone heard of this or know a fix for it?
#lubuntu 2016-07-24
<joel135> I'm trying to input hangul in gaupol using lubuntu's fcitx.
<joel135> I am able to switch between input methods in chrome and the terminal but not gaupol or gedit.
<joel135> I am using keyboard shortcuts to change input method (Fcitx Configuration -> Trigger Input Method). I have tried several different shortcuts.
<joel135> Ideas?
<joel135> Also changing method via the indicator applet works in chrome but not gaupol.
<joel135> (... as well as in the terminal but not gedit.)
<joel135> (lxterminal)
<joel135> I fixed it now by running im-config and choosing yes.
<joel135> (And rebooting.)
<DrMrHorse> Im trying to restore middle click paste on my touchpad, which disappeared yesterday.  Im using lubuntu 16.04.
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2017-07-17
<sid_> hiii
<sid_> hii elky
<aellisif> hi, my newly installed Lubuntu on an old HP compaq keeps flickering like anything whenever I turn the thing on. funnily enough there's no problem when I live-boot it. any ideas what could be the issue?
<Bastien__> Hello
<Bastien__> Is Lubuntu 14.04 still supported?
<wxl> you should find this on the release notes, Bastien__
<wxl> Bastien__: those are here btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> Bastien__: support is 3 years from original time of release, i.e. 2014+3=2017, which is to say that it's technically expired from Lubuntu's point of view. On the other hand, the core components that comprise Ubuntu are still supported:
<wxl> !trusty | Bastien__
<ubottu> Bastien__: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<wxl> ugh sorry, i thought that included the support period
<wxl> 5 years for Ubuntu (2014+5=2019)
<wxl> Bastien__: that said, yes and no. what's your concern in particular?
<Bastien__> I know is 3 years but someone who uses Lubuntu 14.04 still receives updates.
<wxl> Bastien__: until Ubuntu stops supporting it, updates will continue.
<Bastien__> Ok thanks
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2017-07-18
<cipher6> Anyone got info on LXTerminal  Bug #31 ?
<cipher6> Can't rename tabs in LXTerminal on lubuntu?
<cipher6> It was closed on Jan25 as fixed but not released yet. July seems like a long time w/o a release or workaround
<cipher6> Nevermind, I've checked the wiki and it appears that lxterminal has NOT released and update since DEC16 and therefore hasn't fixed what should be a simple fix with a 0.3.1
<jk^> i did the usb live
<jk^> i checked md5, sha1 and sha256, they're all ok
<jk^> but live usb doesn't work
<jk^> i change in the bios the boot sequence
<jk^> i follow every step of the guide
<jk^> it recognize the usb pendrive, the led of pendrive blinks, but after there was just a cursor who blink for several minutes and never go forward
<LioneLL> how did u do the usb live ?
<jk^> LioneLL, i used unetbootin
<jk^> [11:30] <LioneLL> how did u do the usb live ?
<LioneLL> ok
<LioneLL> can u see the files on the usb ?
<Fallen[m]> Use Rufus dude
#lubuntu 2017-07-19
<jk^> [16:53] <LioneLL> ok
<jk^> [16:59] <LioneLL> can u see the files on the usb ?
<jk^> yes
<dudz> are you stuck in windows at the moment and you have no cdrom on the computer you are trying to liveboot?
<dudz> jk^: ^
<jk^> i want to try by usb pendrive
<dudz> i just wonder if you have no other option but to use something like unetbootin or are you on a mac or linux machine already?
<dudz> for me, it has been a very long time since i have used unetbootin, the last few times i've made bootable usb sticks i've just used cat to output the image file to the device containing my usb stick.
<jk^> i'm on win now
<dudz> ok
<dudz> and are you able to try make a bootable cd?
<jk^> on #ubuntu-it they tells me to try rufus
<jk^> but i received two messages
<dudz> someone here said that too
<dudz> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<jk^> i did
<jk^> it ask me to install syslinux 6.03 and like that
<jk^> i don't remember well
<jk^> the dialog message
<jk^> have u a workin dcc?
<jk^> dudz
<dudz> i'm not sure i have not used dcc in years
<jk^> i tried to send
<dudz> there is this one too, linked from rufus website
<dudz> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<dudz> is it just a picture jk^ ? maybe upload it to picpaste.com or something
<jk^> no
<jk^> log file
<jk^> activate your dcc send
<dudz> i dont use it enough to care howto do that
<jk^> ok
<jk^> is there a flood protection?
<dudz> i think yes
<dudz> what about a paste website
<dudz> paste.org perhaps?
<jk^> however before doing bootable usb live, rufus ask me to download some files
<jk^> on #ubuntu-it they tells me to click "Yes" so it tried to dowload these files but in log i read the files are not been downloaded
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<dudz> chuck it on paste.org or some site like that jk^
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> [04:06] <jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<dudz> those links are dead links
<jk^> i don't like site to paste :\
<jk^> ok i will try tomoroww
<jk^> tomorrow
<jk^> now i have to go
<jk^> thanks a lot :)
<dudz> you can download syslinux from their website perhaps
<dudz> if thats all you need for rufus
<jk^> i don't know what are they :|
<jk^> and where to put them :|
<jk^> dudz
<dudz> did you say you don't have a cdrom btw?
<jk^> what does it mean "btw"?
<dudz> by the way
<jk^> i want to use a pendrive
<dudz> yes, but maybe we make the pendrive later when you are inside linux
<jk^> however, now i can't do none of them
<jk^> i have to go
<jk^> here in italy
<jk^> it's 4
<jk^> :)
<jk^> bye thanks
<dudz> too late
<dudz> np, night sir
<bonuomo> ciao
#lubuntu 2017-07-20
<james1138> Question How does a person clear "recently searched" from PcmanFm file manager in Lubuntu??
<james1138> ...or clear history in pcmanfm?
<verdooft> Hello.
#lubuntu 2017-07-21
<Aarib> Does anybody know if lubuntu is smooth to run or not?
<Aarib> Like if it lags
<chon> hello i just intalled Lubuntu on my computer and i can't install my printer... any help please (ok I don't get anything in computers...)
<chon> i've downloaded ULD on samsung site ((it is a SCX-4300) and then... what shall i do with it...
<tenplus1> hi folks... quick question... is Lubuntu 17.10 going to chance the network-manager ???
<tenplus1> *change
<jk^^> hi folks
<jk^^> i tried to make live usb of 16.04.02 by rufus. It ask me to download 2 files
<jk^^> ldlinux.sys and ldlinux.bss
<jk^^> i said "Yes" but it couldn't download these files
<jk^^> [17:56] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^^> [17:56] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> [17:57] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^^> [17:57] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^^> [17:57] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> [17:57] <jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<wxl> sounds like you need to check with rufus
<wxl> although
<wxl> if i visit that link it doesn't exist
<wxl> looking at tha parent directory, it seems 20150318 is the most recent
<wxl> but again, these are questions for rufus
<jk^^> mmmh :\
<jk^^> are here a rufus chan?
<wxl> not that i know of
<wxl> it seems there are other complaints on the issue tracker https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue%2020151222
<wxl> you can also email pete@akeo.ie
<wxl> that's what you get for trying to do it the "easy way" XD
<wxl> you'd probably have better luck creating a linux vm and using dd within it!
<wxl> i can't tell you how many people have come here trying to get help with rufus
#lubuntu 2017-07-22
<df__> any easy way to give internet to an android phone through usb cable? the computer has internet but the phone doesn't
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/8uZWyTZn
<jk^> i try to make live usb pendrive by rufus, it ask me if i want to download two files but from log i read it couldn't download them
<jk^> [08:26] <jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> [08:26] <jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> [08:26] <jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> [08:27] <jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> [08:27] <jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> [08:27] <jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<fabla> hi lubuntu is great
<fabla> fast and responsive
<fabla> I use it on a normal PC
<fabla> but I am also planning to use it on my thinkpad x230 tablet
<fabla> I would be happy to get some recommandations. to use lubuntu on a tabklet
<fabla> because atm the lubuntu buttons are a little small for touching
<marick> Is it possible to boot Lubuntu live image to some textmode based installer?
<marick> Or do I have to use the GUI?
<krytarik> marick: Look for the "alternate" images.
<marick> Thanks I try those.
<marick> there is not any netinstall image?
<krytarik> Sure, there is too.
<krytarik> !mini.iso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> where could I find any documentation about pcmanfm config file?
<cristian_c> I should change the fond size for the text below icons
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<marick> There is no crypto-dm-modules cryptsetup-udeb on alternate CD?
<marick> Or are those loaded automatically
<krytarik> The first is a virtual package, the second isn't on the regular image either.
<marvin42> Greetings, I was using NVidea's proprietary driver until now but I decided to give the Nouveau driver a chance.  After applying the Noveau driver I rebooted but the resolution was very low. Henceforth, I did "apt get install xserver-xorg-video-noveau". It installed all necessary packages.  * Then I rebooted and, at the time that the login screen should appear, the screen stays blank, with the cursor on the top left of the screen
<marvin42> appearing and disappearing. *  I've tried hitting the Shift key to get the GRUB menu but it doesn't show up. I've tried pressing Shift + Alt + F1 (or 1) to try and get to the command line but no luck.  I'm able to access the HD using a Live CD.  What can I do to revert the NVidia driver settings to the configuration that worked?
<miltos> hi ppl:)
<n8_> .
<marick> marvin42, try ctrl + alt + F1 to get to terminal?
<marvin42> Hello. I'm having issues with the NVIDIA driver. I tried to install the nouveau driver and the booting froze before the login screen. I was able to remove the nouveau driver and install the package nvidia-current. Now the NVIDIA logo appears and after that the login window. Alas, when the login window appears everything is frozen: the keyboard, mouse, etc. I'm unable to get to a terminal by alt ctrl F1. Can someone help me out on this
<marvin42> one?
#lubuntu 2017-07-23
<lamduh> Seriously dumb question, but I accidentally removed the trash icon from my desktop. How do I put it back?
<jk> help
<LostandNoob> Hello.  I am looking for some help making a bootable usb from a mac running 10.12.5.  I maybe am using bad search terms, but I keep finding old, outdated instructions... at this point, I would like to use dd but I am noob as hell and I am not sure it would work.
<LostandNoob> I do have a running Elementary OS system I planned on turning into an Lubuntu laptop (she's old- 2011)
<marick> does dd work on mac?
<marick> dd if=/path/to/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<marick> sdx must be your usb driver
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> where could I find any documentation about pcmanfm config file?
<cristian_c> I should change the font size for the text below icons
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<LostandNoob> marick: it appears to be a valid command
<LostandNoob> but I am sooooo noob
<LostandNoob> i heard of a way to boot an ISO through grub... is that a real thing?
<marick> I don't know, never heard of it, so can't really say.
<marick> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0
<marick> Not sure does this work.
<wxl> LostandNoob: from what i remember, Disk Utility can do the trick. of course, that's old info, but it probably still works unless they've removed functionality (i guess you never know when it comes to apple)
<jk^> help
<wxl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/sqKukZbU
<jk^> Using image: lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<wxl> didn't i already discuss this with you?
<jk^> Rufus tells me it needs these two files and it asks me if i want to download them; I click "Ok", but in the log file i read it wansn't able to download them... What shall i do? Where can i find these file and where have i to put them?
<wxl> ah yes i did
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/21/%23lubuntu.html#t17:31
<jk^> wxl, i haven't found a solution :|
<wxl> well, long story short, if the advice i give you does not work, i have nothing else to offer you. the problem lies with rufus, not lubuntu.
<jk^> wxl
<jk^> i read that article of github
<jk^> too complicated
<jk^> for my english
<jk^> may u summarize what have i to do?
<jk^> wxl?
<jk^> Too long question and answer...
<jk^> Too long questions and answers...
<wxl> jk^: contact rufus.
<marick> jk^, if rufus does not work for you try unetbootin https://unetbootin.github.io/
<jk^> marick
<jk^> i already try unetbootin and the live usb pen didn't work
<marick> what it said?
<marick> did you downloaded your own liveimage and burned that one?
<jk^> not on cd, and not on dvd
<jk^> just on pendrive
<jk^> by unetbootin
<jk^> i reboot and use usb like primary boot
<jk^> but the live usb didn't work
<jk^> just cursor for many minutes and it didn't go forward
<marick> I mean which image you burned to USB?
<jk^> lubuntu 16.04.02
<jk^> marick
<edvaldoserver> my name is Edvaldo!
<edvaldoserver> quero ajuda para compartilhar arquivo nolubuntu.
#lubuntu 2018-07-16
<drbean_> What's the app that allows you to boot an image file off a CD or usb drive on an older system that doesn't allow booting off those drives?
<tsimonq2> Hmm... PXE?
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure what you're referring to.
<diogenes_> drbean_, have a look at this: https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<drbean_> I have an older laptop that I can't boot off a usb drive (I think I can boot off a CD drive)
<drbean_> I want to boot it off the usb drive.
<drbean_> I think plop is what I was thinking of.
<diogenes_> drbean_, with the link i have given you, you boot from cd and there you will heve the possibility to boot from usb
<diogenes_> it works very cool
<ciphergyst> Does anyone know the command to invoke the screen lock on boot? currently shutdown or reboot loads unlocked session. I believe the default lock screen is lightdm-gtk
<wxl> newer versions should be using lightlocker
<ciphergyst> it might be light locker, you are right
<wxl> `light-locker-command -l` should invoke locking if the github page is to be believed
<ciphergyst> ** (light-locker:4219): WARNING **: 13:53:20.054: screensaver already running in this session
<ciphergyst> I can manually lock from the GUI, but need it to invoke during boot or system startup
<wxl> what version are you on?
<ciphergyst> 18.04 LTS
<wxl> huh
<wxl> that works just fine for me
<wxl> what does `light-locker-command -q` give you?
<ciphergyst> The screensaver is inactive
<wxl> what about -n or -r?
<ciphergyst> missing argument
<wxl> ugh great.
<wxl> you sure you don't have some other locker/screensaver system running?
<wxl> yeah well SOMETHING has changed because i can't replicate the same behavior
<ciphergyst> yeah, its weird
<ciphergyst> I'm guessing i would need to poke around the systemd files
<wxl> or some log somewhere, though i'm not sure where
<wxl> in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf do you have a value for screensaver/command?
<ciphergyst> let me check
<wxl> you shouldn't, fwiw
<ciphergyst> I cant seem to find that specific path
<wxl> well that might be your problem right there
<wxl> the default configuration certainly has it
<ciphergyst> unless its in a different directory
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> maaybe you didn't capitalize the L in Lubuntu?
<ciphergyst> cd ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<wxl> um
<wxl> you can't cd to a file
<ciphergyst> good point
<wxl> XD
<ciphergyst> Im still a linux noob haha
<ciphergyst> got it open in leafpad
<ciphergyst> no value in screensaver/command
#lubuntu 2018-07-17
<ClassyAss> hello
<Martino> quel qun peux maider svp???
<Martino> 1 admin svpp
<Guest67464> help admin
<Guest67464> pff perte de temp je vais me debrouiller
<Guest67464>   bye a tous
<stanfosi> hi guys
<stanfosi> this is aaustin
<stanfosi> jk
#lubuntu 2018-07-18
<Chima> Please, does anyone know why my bluetooth stopped working after i upgraded to 18.04?
<Guest37889> has anyone managed to install Skippy-XD on Lubuntu 18.04 ?
<Loz> I cannot upgrade software in terminal using lubuntu beaver?
<Loz_> unable to upgrade software in terminal using lubuntu beaver, please help!
<diogenes_> Loz_, ?
<Loz_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies.  libsnmp30:i386 : Depends: libperl5.26:i386 (>= 5.26.0~rc1) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<diogenes_> Loz_, and did you run the given command?
<Loz_> yes
<diogenes_> what command did you use?
<Loz_> apt --fix-broken install
<diogenes_> and the result?
<Loz_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<diogenes_> Loz_, restart the computer, after that run: sudo apt --fix-broken install
<Loz_> ok i will be back shortly thanks
#lubuntu 2018-07-19
<tester_> hello, how can I build a custom set of packages into a lubuntu live cd
<tester_> is there a better distro for building live cd with packages i choose?
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Error loading theme icon 'gtk-go-forward-ltr' for stock and 'gtk-go-back-ltr
<slipttees> :-(
<slipttees> firefox
<guiverc> howdy, issue with daily image (x86 +1), can't edit connection info as nmtui-edit needs xterm package installed (daily-image doesn't contain it; installing it & it works) - question what package to file against (bug report)
<guiverc> filed against xterm (#1782579); missing from 2018-07-18 daily image in my opinion
<ShellcatZero> what is the recommended document reader on Lubuntu/LXDE these days?  Okular has been a great universal document reader, but I thought surely there was something more light weight available in the LXDE ecosystem.
<wxl> ShellcatZero: evince.
<ShellcatZero> I don't seem to be able to open epub or chm files with Evince, is there something else you recommend for those?
<wxl> ah yeah i don't think evince is capable of that
<wxl> if you're looking for something "universal," it's necessarily going to be heavierweight
<wxl> you might want to grab the right tools for each document type
<wxl> fbreader should be able to do it. it's gtk and 937688k
<wxl> avoid calibre. it's waaaaaaaaaaaaay larger and is a library solution you don't need. also no chm support.
<ShellcatZero> I do remember this being the case for calibre
<wxl> okular is roughly the same size as calibre, requires qt libs (not normally something lxde lubuntu needs), and extra plugins for epub, chm, etc.
<ShellcatZero> yeah, that's what I was hoping to avoid.  I'll give fbreader a shot.  I recall going through a list of recommended document readers some time ago and kept falling back to Okular because of bugs, missing features, bloat, etc.
<wxl> yeah, well, that's a potential concern, too. tbh i've never used fbreader
<ShellcatZero> thanks wxl, I'll give it a shot
<wxl> np ShellcatZero
#lubuntu 2018-07-20
<guiverc> thank you (x2) tsimonq2
<laceylaney> Does anyone know if it's possible top hide the process list from htop ?? I only want to show the meter section....
<tsimonq2> I don't think so
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<laceylaney> Just asking because I seen some pics of unix desktops running htop with only the meteres section loaded....
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> I dunno :)
<laceylaney> ok ^^
<laceylaney> ok so app you just have to resize your terminal window until the bottom half is hidden....
<ca-on-adam> Hi there, two things: the social media icons at the base of https://lubuntu.me/, with the exception of the RSS feed icon, are all links to social media sites owned by either Google, Facebook or Microsoft, all which are corporations which I feel are not safe to interact with from privacy and freedom standpoints.
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: We have Mastodon.
<tsimonq2> Wordpress won't let us link it there.
<tsimonq2> However, we do heavily promote https://lubuntu.me/links which has that boldly listed.
<tsimonq2> I mean, it's not like the icons are unclear, correct? :)
<tsimonq2> I personally don't have a problem with it, but I get your argument.
<ca-on-adam> Also, I don't know who to talk to, but I have been granted my sole use of a server by another member of the Ubuntu community, and one of the informal conditions was to use it best I can to help with *buntu projects, but they mentioned Lubuntu specifically.  I'm not a programmer but I have a limited amount of experience with QA in the Mageia project and I am very comfortable with the command line.
<tsimonq2> I'm the Lubuntu Release Manager and an Ubuntu Developer. :)
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: amd64 or i386?
<ca-on-adam> tsimonq2: I will look into Mastodon, as it was already on my radar.  But like there are less dangerous networks like Diaspora that I have a profile on, it'd be nice to see a presence there.
<tsimonq2> I agree that Mastodon is, well, dangerous... :P
<tsimonq2> wxl doesn't agree with me XD
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: But if you want to create a Lubuntu account there, give us the username and password just in case you go MIA, and maintain it yourself, I have no problem with that.
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: I can get you high-quality artwork for the logo if you want.
<ca-on-adam> tsimonq2: the server is 64-bit, fully hypervised so I can swap kernels.
<ca-on-adam> tsimonq2: but I've got some 32-bit hardware sitting around the house if 32-bit testing is needed more.
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-7/
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: The real story behind that is I no longer have access to real hardware i386 machines.
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: So I don't feel comfortable maintaining it unless some people are willing to step up and test on real hardware, and fix platform-specific bugs,.
 * ca-on-adam catching up...
<tsimonq2> No problem :)
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: The tl;dr is, if you'd like to help, the main place to pay attention to is #lubuntu-devel. There we post calls for testing, talk about implementation details, etc. If you need any help with anything, please do feel free to reach out with questions. :)
 * ca-on-adam also in race condition to move old stuff out of hard drive while torrenting Lubuntu & not enough free space
<tsimonq2> Ah. :)
<ca-on-adam> tsimonq2: I have at least 3 Intel P4s, a P2 and P3, 1 ASUS netbook with atom CPU locked-in as 32bit, 1 imac G3 and a powermac G5 at my volunteer place, I guess the only thing I don't have is an AMD 32-bit computer.
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: No problem; your help would still be appreciated.
<ca-on-adam> I had an AMD K6 desktop lying around but I got rid of it as a 'scrap trade' to receive some 64-bit low end systems headed for scrap anyway.
<ca-on-adam> 350MHz or something like that.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Which volunteer place is this through, out of curiosity?
<ca-on-adam> http://planetgeek.ca
<ca-on-adam> I also volunteered at Toronto Free-Net for a number of years, but not anymore and that's a rant best saved for an offtopic channel :)
<egy> hello lubuntu. I have a text file containing ascii data, however pcman recongizes it as "GTK+ Builder" and not as ascii
<egy> also, I create a plain text document and just type "ifconfig" as content, save the file, and then pcman recongizes it as an audio file (SoundTracker Amiga)
<tsimonq2> ca-on-adam: Ah nice :)
<tsimonq2> egy: These are certainly edge cases...
<egy> my first text file that turned rouge (the gtk+ builder) is caused by some txt related to "networking"
<egy> like dig, tracepath, traceroute, ...etc.
<egy> I manually traced the issue when it was like 20 lines long, and I found that lines beginning with "ifconfig" or containing net addresses (192.126....) causes it to turn rogue
<egy> I prefixed "ifconfig" with some ## and put the arguments below it
<egy> but now as I am typing more stuff in the file, it turned again rogue again (gtk+ builder)
<egy> hope that shed any light on any issue
<ca-on-adam> egy: if you're willing to adopt a non Linux-y habit, I've done pretty well by appending .txt to text/ASCII files and it seems, by way of friendly attitudes toward Windows users, to respect that.
<ca-on-adam> "it" being Thunar, pcmanfm, Nautilus/Caja, etc.
<egy> ca-on-adam: you're absolutely right :)
<egy> i'll append .txt for these roguelike files
#lubuntu 2018-07-21
<hmdr21> I can't set arabic input language
<hmdr21> say some thing
<lubu1804> Hi, how can I activate my FN-Keys to regulate my volume?
<lubu1804> only that
<lubu1804> I have started my live-system and fn-key-Volume is out of order
<lubu1804> Machine: sony vaio, lubuntu 18.04 (live))
<lubu1804> wenn I get started Xubuntu: everything is alright
<lynorian> sigh if lubu1804 comes back someone link him to like openbox keybinding
#lubuntu 2018-07-22
<Guest68959> how can I solve FN-Volume problem. FN-Brightnes-Keys are working well?
<Guest68959> How I activate  OSD overlay for sound like by brightness?
<emma> hi
<emma> is there a torrent for downloading the latest lubuntu?
<holywater> emma: https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ click on the magnet symbol
#lubuntu 2019-07-15
<Kamilion> cfoch: this advice may or may not help after what you mentioned about your father changing PCs; but I'd suggest picking up a used i5 off ebay or something, like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Compaq-Elite-8300-SFF-PC-Core-i5-3470-3-20GHz-8GB-RAM-500GB-HDD-Win10Pro/113811367268
<cfoch> bot ^ ?
<Kamilion> No. I'm human.
<wxl> sounds like something a bot would say
<cfoch> Yeah haha
<Kamilion> Just saying, $90 can get you a very reasonable system instead of sticking with a Pentium 4 room-heater.
<wxl> hahahahah i love that description
<lynorian> that is why I stopped testing on my desktop pentium IVs
<Kamilion> it's hard to justify keeping something as old as a P4 alive when used quadcores go for less than the price of a brand new copy of a retail microsoft OS
<Kamilion> there was a $75 one without windows, but it only had 4GB of ram... *grin*
<cfoch> Will the alternate Lubuntu 18.04 image fit in a CD? As I see in Wikipedia max size of a CD is 737.280 MB and the image size is 749.7 MB
<Kamilion> but it's getting to be about the time where 32bit-only systems should be praised for their service and honorably retired.
<Kamilion> yes, use an 80 minute blank CD
<Kamilion> versus the 74 minute blank cd. I havn't seen a lot of those around anymore; generally only old audio cd players need them
<Kamilion> and there's a couple 86 minute discs that support 800MB out there from sony
<Kamilion> in general though, the image will be fine as long as it's written in disc-at-once mode.
<Kamilion> the alternative is writing the image onto a 1GB or larger USB stick, although at this point I'm having trouble finding stock under 16GB sticks. My local frys doesn't seem to carry 8GBs at all anymore.
<Kamilion> and the 16GBs are under $10
<lubot> <lynorian> although some pentium IVs won't boot from USB
<lubot> <lynorian> I know dell dimension 3000 won't and those were quite common
<Kamilion> IIRC it was the athlon/pentium2/3 era that had the most issues with booting from USB2.0 devices
<cfoch> Brasero tells it does not fit in a CD
<cfoch> https://i.imgur.com/t72furr.png
<Kamilion> is it a 74minute disc?
<cfoch> it's a PRINCO 80 min disc
<Kamilion> huh...
<Kamilion> there should be a smaller netinstall iso
<cfoch> could you give the link?
<cfoch> please :)
<Kamilion> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Kamilion> that will fetch everything over the network
<Kamilion> also, I should point out, hybrid-iso with a MBR has one of the highest chances of working on older USB1.1 boards, though sometimes one would have to locate and enable an IDE superfloppy compatiblity option
<Kamilion> that was one of the ways around those grumpy dells
<cfoch> how am I supposed to use that? will it load a list of available distros on the network and download and install the one I select "on demand"?
<Kamilion> yeah.
<Kamilion> you'll get a 'tasksel list'
<Kamilion> which will show lxde / Lubuntu
<cfoch> and by network do you mean the Internet or a local network?
<Kamilion> internet
<Kamilion> although if you had a second computer, you could certainly spend time setting up a local network repository. No real benefit to it though.
<Kamilion> I'm on a local network with hundreds of systems; so for me; it makes more sense. (and for that, I use apt-squid-proxy and apt-squid-proxy-client )
<Kamilion> I do have a nice 32GB USB3.0 stick with a persistant install of lubuntu on it, that I bring with me everywhere.
<Kamilion> https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Digital-32GB-Traveler-DT50/dp/B01JHE505Y
<Kamilion> it's kinda chunky, but it never gets hot and I can't really complain for $6
<cfoch> just to confirm, although I would think that it is for 32 bits because of "installer-i386" , http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is for 32 bits right?
<Kamilion> yes
<Kamilion> as intel's 64bit platform itanium failed, they inherited AMD's 64bit platform, so http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso applies to any modern 64bit PC.
<Kamilion> that includes the entire intel Core line
<Kamilion> I should also mention, Debian Buster 10.0 just released; which still supports the 32bit pentium 4 platform. I've heard it may be dropped in the 11.0 release; but that's pretty far off in... 2021? something like that.
<Kamilion> debian and ubuntu are sibling distros; so it's another option you may consider
<Kamilion> and they do have a 32bit lxqt build available, which I've been meaning to try since hearing of the release last weekend
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/DSTZI/3853dd548c.png  The 64bit build has been quite nice so far
<Kamilion> I could even go so far to say "It still feels like lubuntu to me", after trying and failing to use debian's own lxde packages in 8.x and 9.x (yick, no antialiased fonts!)
<cfoch> awesome, the mini image does not recognize the keyboard!
<Kamilion> USB keyboard? try unplugging and plugging it back in.
<Kamilion> if it's the round one; I dunno what to say
<Kamilion> but unplugging it won't help (if it's the round PS/2 style)
<cfoch> yes,USB
<cfoch> not working
<wxl> try different ports?
<Kamilion> If it's plugged into a hub or monitor, try plugging it directly into the computer.
<wxl> the necessary drivers should be right there in the kernel
<cfoch> yes, will try in the worst case with another keyboard I guess
<wxl> i'd try different ports first
<Kamilion> he could have the dreaded Via USB chip of dread... I hated those things. Never could get them to work right until the PCIExpress era.
<Kamilion> and those were one of the biggest reasons why USB boot failed to work in a lot of machines... *grumbles*
<Kamilion> I think it was the later Pentium 4 machines that implimented UHCI in the south bridge, and finally brought an end to the UHCI/OHCI struggle
<Kamilion> (with USB2.0 being represented by EHCI universally across all controllers, and USB3.0 being represented by XHCI universally across all controllers, chasing after how AHCI destroyed the IDE/SATA aftermarket controllers)
<cfoch> trying with a PS2 keyboard and works :)
<cfoch> now I wonder if my USB mouse will work
<wxl> PS/2 is super reliable. just not hot-swapable.
<Kamilion> yeah, i was just thinking outside, and came back in to mention one of those USB to PS/2 purple or green dongles might help if the system still has a PS/2 port available.
<cfoch> Do I just enter "Install"?
<Kamilion> yeah
<cfoch> it blocks for a while... not sure if because trying to fetch available distros or why
<Kamilion> it'll first prompt you for language, keyboard, then network setup, grab the packages it needs to handle partitioning and stuff, install the base system, then prompt you for tasks (like lubuntu)
<Kamilion> followed by the bootloader install, then a reboot prompt.
<Kamilion> off the top of my head
<cfoch> it is asking me to create a new user before asking me to select among different distros
<Kamilion> ah yeah, forgot about that
<Kamilion> part of the base system install.
<Kamilion> be a bit of time before you get to the tasksel screen, lemme see if I can locate a screenshot to make you more comfortable.
<Kamilion> https://i.stack.imgur.com/Nu44s.jpg
<cfoch> oh i see
<Kamilion> scroll down to Lubuntu Desktop and hit space, then tab to move to the Continue button.
<Kamilion> I generally also select Basic Ubuntu Server and OpenSSH Server, but I ignore all the others.
<Kamilion> https://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during
<Kamilion> screenshot's from there.
<cfoch> it's a computer for an accountant/layer... I do not think he will need Ubuntu Server or OpenSSH
<Kamilion> probably not, and anything that IS needed from the list from the server packages, will be installed automatically on demand
<Kamilion> OpenSSH will only be needed if you need to remotely manage the system securely from another physical location.
<Kamilion> otherwise, you'll probably want the 'unattended-updates' package set to automatically apply security updates.
<Kamilion> if I recall correctly, you should get a prompt about that late in the install process.
<cfoch> would 15 GB be enough for / ? Only office stuff is intended to be used
<Kamilion> yes
<Kamilion> my lubuntu installations generally do not exceed 5GB in system data
<Kamilion> since this is an older pentium 4, I'm assuming it has around 2GB of ram; there should be no reason to exceed a swap size of 4GB for office applications and light web browsing.
<wxl> there *SHOULD* be lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core or something like that
<Kamilion> if this is a SATA disk below 80GB, there's a good chance that it's nearing the end of it's service life. Once the system's installed, open the disks control panel and check it's SMART data for any red-colored text.
<Kamilion> hopefully it should report "Disk is OK."
<Kamilion> it's lasted this long; so in theory it'll keep on keeping on if it doesn't overtemperature
<Kamilion> but since it's a buisness machine, a backup strategy is highly recommended. And it's not a backup unless it's been successfully restored from -- it's just a mere copy, if it's never seen a restore. ;)
<cfoch> hey, how do I know if http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso will install 18.04LTS ?
<Kamilion> as it's part of the bionic-updates stream.
<lubot> <ctisme> is trojita support calendar also?
<lubot> <lynorian> @ctisme [is trojita support calendar also?], nope
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<cfoch> well, thanks, folks
<cfoch> Lubuntu installed :-)
<lubot> <ctisme> is it normal that my bash terminal doesn't log the history command...
<lubot> <ctisme> it since 3 weeks ago
<wxl> so `history` produces nothing?
<lubot> <ctisme> $ history                                                                   │ …     1  sudo apt install -y speedcrunch                                             │ …     2  at                                                                          │ …     3  at 11:46
<lubot> │ …     4  at 11:50                                                                    │ …     5  atq                                                                         │ …     6  history
<wxl> dude don't be pasting stuff in here
<wxl> you can use pastebinit or something
<lubot> <ctisme> then if i press history
<lubot> <ctisme> none
<wxl> so your answer is "that is correct?"
<lubot> <ctisme> not correct
<wxl> so `history` DOES do something?
<lubot> <ctisme> it only log when the session running but after we create new session the history is gone
<wxl> so it does work
<wxl> how do you "create a new session?"
<heysoundude> Hello all - can someone tell me what I should see when I run dpkg -l | grep linux
<heysoundude> mine is quite lengthy and I'm wondering if a little cleanup might be in order to streamline things
<apt-ghetto> `sudo apt autoremove` or ` sudo apt autoremove --purge`
<mindsout> Hi, does Lubuntu have a feature that lets you check for updates like in Windows 10 or is it automatic?
<apt-ghetto> mindsout: I am using always the terminal: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<apt-ghetto> And, as far as I know, there is an automatic daily check for updates
<mindsout> Thanks a lot!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> depends on the version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually in 18.10 and 19.04 there isn't an app at this moment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But we're working on it.
<wxl> apt-ghetto: fyi that won't automatically install all updates. see the unattended-upgrades package
<apt-ghetto> It will install only the security updates?
<wxl> yuuup
<heysoundude> I have linux-images that go all the way back to 4.10.0-19
<wxl> wow that's quite a collection. congratulations!
<wxl> unfortunately i don't think kernels are like pokemon
<heysoundude> pokemon?
<heysoundude> I don't know that game
<wxl> there's a "catch them all" phrase that goes with it
<heysoundude> so you're saying leave them be
<apt-ghetto> heysoundude: You need help? If yes => `dpkg -l 'linux-[ghi]*' | pastebinit`
<wxl> no, i'm saying get rid of them
<heysoundude> how far back?
<heysoundude> i figure the 4.10 through 4.13 stuff
<wxl> you really only need the one you're using
<wxl> but if you want to be safe, keep the one before
<heysoundude> i Like safe :)
<heysoundude> ...that's a lot of typing....
<heysoundude> same thing for the -extras ?
<mindsout> Hi, what's the point of "desktop 1-4"? Is it for multitasking?
<lynorian> mindsout: yes
<wxl> yep
<heysoundude> was that yep for me, wxl?
<wxl> both actually
<heysoundude> awesome thanks
<heysoundude> the first column when I dpkg -l | grep linux has a 2 letter code:  ii, rc and ri - what do they mean?
<heysoundude> which manpage can i look that up on?  grep or dpkg?
<wxl> dpkg
<wxl> there's two indications: package state and package selection state
<wxl> so ii means it's installed and was selected for installation
<wxl> oh there's actually three things there i guess
<wxl> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<wxl> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<wxl> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<wxl> it's just that the third one is usually none
<heysoundude> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.10.0-whatever returned a package not installed...it's tagged with rc, but why is it still listed?
<wxl> rc = selected for Removal, but Conf-files are still lingering about
<heysoundude> ah!  so I need to hunt those down.  (this is turning into a bunch of work - will it lead to better performance or just a cleaner hard drive?)
<wxl> yes
<heysoundude> both then...oh boy.  maybe a clean install would be in my best interest?
<apt-ghetto> `dpkg -l 'linux-[ihs]*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([-0-9]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | tee old_kernels.txt`
<apt-ghetto> Should give you a text file with your kernel
<apt-ghetto> Check the list and if it contains only kernel you want to remove, then `cat old_kernels.txt | xargs sudo apt purge`
<heysoundude> i want the garbage gone, not another system text file, apt-ghetto.  that'll do what I want?
<heysoundude> sorry, we were typing at the same time
<heysoundude> just to confirm, I need to make a txt file of the unused stuff, and then point to it to get rid of them - right?
<apt-ghetto> You can copy&paste the first, long and unreadable command
<apt-ghetto> After executing it, you have a new text file
<apt-ghetto> You can edit this file with your favourite text editor
<apt-ghetto> If the file contains only older kernel, then you can execute the second step: purging them
<heysoundude> thank you...wish me luck
<apt-ghetto> To check, which is your currently running kernel: `uname -r`
<Guest65705> Hi, what type of partitions do you recommend to create? for a solid state disk of 128 GB (MBR or GPT)
<wxl> if you want to be pedantic, mbr/gpt don't describe partitions
<apt-ghetto> Guest65705: You plan to have a dual boot with Windows?
<Guest65705> no, only linux
<heysoundude> uname says I'm running 4.15.0-54-generic, the long dpkg command says -4.15.0-52-generic
<heysoundude> seems theres not much to clean up
<apt-ghetto> Guest65705: Then, I recommend GPT with UEFI
<apt-ghetto> heyson
<apt-ghetto> heysoundude: Then you have only some config files left
<Guest65705> apt-ghetto: I'm not sure if my computer brings UEFI, let me see, thank you very much for your recommendation
<heysoundude> the cat command auto-aborted
<apt-ghetto> heysoundude: With an error message?
<apt-ghetto> Guest65705: If you have a real BIOS (< 2010), then I recommend you MBR, (GPT is part of the UEFI standard)
<heysoundude> nope, it simply says Abort at "do you want to continue Y/n"
<heysoundude> it said it needed to install something, as well as some suggested packages, then said it would remove some and a new package would be installed....8k of archives required to free 261 MB of space, but it auto-aborted
<Guest65705> ok thanks
<heysoundude> cat old_kernels.txt | xargs sudo apt purge
<heysoundude> Reading package lists... Done
<heysoundude> Building dependency tree
<heysoundude> Reading state information... Done
<heysoundude> The following additional packages will be installed:
<heysoundude>   linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-52-generic
<heysoundude> Suggested packages:
<heysoundude> I guess I can't copy/paste what happened here for you to see
<apt-ghetto> !paste | heysoundude
<ubottu> heysoundude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<heysoundude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s8fnBZCcm3/
<apt-ghetto> If you have only two kernel installed, let them be and execute from time to time: `sudo apt autoremove --purge` which should remove unused packages and older kernel
<heysoundude> that's what seems to be the case.  thank you, I'll do that
<Guest65705> recommend creating or not creating swap partition on ssd drives
<diogenes_> Guest65705, i would create.
<Guest65705> diogenes_: Would you create it on a solid state disk in file or partition?
<diogenes_> partition.
<Guest65705> Ok, 1024 MB will be good?
<diogenes_> Guest65705, if you intend to use hibernation, then as much as ram.
<Guest65705> diogenes_: How much swap do I recommend if I want to hibernate?
<Guest65705> I have 6 GB in RAM
<diogenes_> Guest65705, so 6 gb swap then.
<Guest65705> so much!?
<diogenes_> yes because it has to remember all the running state of the system and write it to swap before hibernating.
<Guest65705> Ok, in the previous installation I left 5 GB and sincerely I never saw that I got to use nor 1GB of Swap in heavy tasks.
<diogenes_> hehe because you haven't compiled something like qtwebengine, then it will take even 20 GB of swap.
<Guest65705> Wow! ok ok excelent heheheheh tanks very much. diogenes_
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<mindsout> Hi, can I transfer MP3 files from Lubuntu to my phone?
<lynorian> mindsout: what kind of phone  but normally yes pcmanfm does mtp
<mindsout> Leagoo T8s
<lynorian> mindsout probably but you will need to allow your phone to connect to computer
<mindsout> Alright, thanks!
#lubuntu 2019-07-16
<matkach> hello bots :)
<wxl> !hello
<kc2bez> We're not all bots ;)
<wxl> bah
<wxl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #lubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<matkach> I know :) nice to be here
<lubot> <ctisme> how to print pdf to file using qpdf
<lubot> <ctisme> the printer is not listed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What version of Lubuntu are you currently using?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Also what type of printer are you using
#lubuntu 2019-07-17
<budo> can anyone help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<budo> ok thank you
<budo> my original files arent showing up when I start my computer. I am running lubuntu. what happened?
<budo> like when i to go my home folder and documents and pictures none of my files is there
<budo> and i know the hard drive isnt dead or else the bios would give me an error right
<budo> anyway ill just wait til somebody gives me some response
<tomreyn> budo: what do you mean by "original files"?
<tomreyn> budo: this sounds like you recently installed lubuntu and now expected to find files you had previously stored somewhere (?) to be present on your home directory?
<budo> my home folder
<budo> no its not a recent install
<budo> i was running it for about 2 years
<budo> my external hard drive shows up in the desktop not my internal hard drive
<budo> are there any unix experts in here?
<diogenes_> budo, and what operations you usually have to do to get the files back?
<lubot> Name was added by: Name
<budo> well i dont know  thats why im here asking questions
<budo> my xpad notes are the same
<budo> but when i go to file folders my documents isnt in there
<budo> i usually boot my computer and my documents/downloads, and home folder would be there
<budo> thats how it always was
<diogenes_> budo, ls /home
<budo> ok i might have  ahint when i go to download file or ducments it says its not valid
<budo> ok hold on
<budo> u think i should run a file system correction?
<budo> fsck -a /dev/sda1???
<budo> linux runs well but once u run into a problem u dont know how to fix it unless u are a professional
<budo> im done with linux
<budo> this is too much
<budo> what channel is the top unix experts at
<diogenes_> budo, ok, good luck with wondows then :)
<diogenes_> windows*
<apt-ghetto> budo: Lubuntu is a Linux, not Unix
<budo> yeah but ppl that knows unix usually knows linux too
<budo> oh boy
<budo> ok. yall been good help. have a blessed day
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Budo, try #linux on Freenode if it's a general Linux issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @budo [<budo> well i dont know  thats why im here asking questions], COuld you give us more info on how you ended up with this situation?
#lubuntu 2019-07-18
<mutantspew> Hi, I'm running a radeon rx 580 card hdmi to my monitor, when I run the live usb, at 1920x1080 I can't see the full screen. if I go the next size lower I can see everything, is this a driver problem?
<guiverc> mutantspew, is it a computer monitor, or tv?
<mutantspew> monitor, samsung syncmaster b2430
<lubot> <lynorian> what sresoultoin is the monitor
<mutantspew> 1080p
<wxl> ok throw it out and get a hidpi one instead
<wxl> j/k XD
<mutantspew> haha
<guiverc> mutantspew, sorry I can't help, except suggest you unplug, check connectors are clean & reconnect cables.
<mutantspew> okay
<guiverc> mutantspew, just b/c I can't help, doesn't mean others may not be able to.  You could also try #ubuntu if you don't get more help here.  looking online drivers are mentioned; if you `sudo lshw -C video` what driver is used (the driver= bit)
<mutantspew> I'm not sure, I was using the live usb so whatever is packaged. I'd have to reboot to check
<mutantspew> It happened with lxde and lxqt if that helps at all.
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver mentions RX580; with a *2 for that card wiht an issue; the page is a little out of date (pre-18.04)
<guiverc> sorry issue was rx550.. i'm not good enough with video cards sorry mutantspew
<mutantspew> that's okay. thanks tho
<guiverc> for video issues; I'd use #ubuntu (lubuntu is official flavor so on-topic there); if you don't have anyone around here with ideas (which isn't me sorry)
<mutantspew> okay thanks!
<lubot> synergetic_shuvadip was added by: synergetic_shuvadip
<Mead> sooo...  I updated my lubuntu 18.04 system and suddenly kodi quit started just closing (crashing?) when attempt to play a video file.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which video card?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> probabily you also changed your kernel, so it could be HW related issues
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try to look al kodi logs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dmesg could also be helpfull
<lubot> <HMollerCl> run kodi from commandline nad see what appears
<lubot> <synergetic_shuvadip> Hello, I'm new here.. … I'm confused about the thing that how a bot is asking questions???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is a bot that bridge between irc and telegram
<lubot> <kc2bez> The bot bridges the IRC channel to the Telegram channel.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I owe you a coke @HMollerCl ;)
<lubot> <synergetic_shuvadip> Okay,,, will do some searching on how it does so. … Thanks for pointing😌
<Mead> HMollerCl : I also asked in #ubuntu and someone pointed out this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828 with which on the surface looks identical.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I owe you a coke @HMollerCl ;)], one day, and we could play civ 5 too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mead: HW issue apparently, He has a Radeon, you?
<Mead> Yes, I've got an APU
<Mead> I don't think it is bad hardware... it worked fine until until I used APT to update, upgrade, and autoremove this morning.
<apt-ghetto> Hardware can fail also in the morning
<apt-ghetto> Check your log files, maybe there are some hints
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mean: I mean a "driver" problem.
<Mead> yes
<Mead> I'm not enough of a expert in linux to understand what all got updated but it seemed like a silly amount of things that apt updated, and I don't have much software installed.
<tomreyn> there's a log at /var/log/apt/history.log
<tomreyn> the log to check for errors can be viewed using   journalctl -b   (shows anything logged since the latest boot, press q to quit)
<tomreyn> Mead: ^
<Mead> tomreyn: I have no clue what to look for in the log nor how to interpret it.
<apt-ghetto> `journalctl -b -p err` shows only the errors
<apt-ghetto> If you need help, use pastebinit to share the logs
<tomreyn> ^
<apt-ghetto> And please ask specific questions, if something is unclear
<Mead> alright, I've rebooted since Kodi crashed on me, let me replicate the crash and I will pastebinit
<apt-ghetto> With `journalctl -b -1 -p err` you can show the logged errors from the previous boot
<Mead> yeah, there isn't anything being logged when kodi closes/crashes
<apt-ghetto> Read also https://kodi.wiki/view/Log_file and https://kodi.wiki/view/Log_file/Advanced
<Mead> thanks for the help, I'll have to pick this up later, life calls and won't be happy if I send it to voice mail.
<apt-ghetto> No problem
<ajacmac> So today my lubuntu started only occupying part of the screen. I'm not really sure how to explain. It looks as though the image isn't centered on my monitor, but the offset doesn't apply to the taskbar.
<ajacmac> there's a black bar about the thickness of the taskbar at the top of the screen and another one much thinner on the right, and if I drag windows into those bars the part in that section of the screen disappears.
<wxl> @synergetic_shuvadip if you want to knwo about the irc bridge https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<Guest_58> I'm having problems putting my live USB
<Guest_58> Booting
<wxl> did you verify the hashes of the ISO?
<Guest_58> Yes I check the media to it says there are no error I push f12 to boot to the USB it boot find then goes to the logo wifi turns on then it goes to a black screen with a flash underline but wifi still on hd showing its working it looks like it stalls or gets stuck
<wxl> try booting with the nomodeset option
<wxl> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest_58> Ok am new to this what do I do with this info
<wxl> click the link and follow the instructions. long story short is some graphic cards are problematic
<Guest_58> Okay forgot to mention that am getting a gfxboot.32 : not COM32R image boot: I been looking at videos they tell me to type help and push enter or just type live : do I need to type live with something else so it will boot properly
<Guest_58> Because I get a logo with Lubuntu they Wifi Comes on and it just a black wight lite screen
<Guest_58> getting a gfxboot.32 : not COM32R image boot: I been looking at videos they tell me to type help and push enter or just type live : do I need to type live with something else so it will boot properly
<kc2bez> Guest_58: can you give us some more information about your system and which version of Lubuntu you are trying?
<Guest_58> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS and I made it on an older version of Lubuntu trying to create a LIVE USB Installer I ran a check on it it does not put out errors so I have no idea what's going on the first time a did this I type help and it booted up all the way after formatting the hard drive not the USB I created it boot up did the help thing pushed enter and
<Guest_58> it showed the logo then wifi button comes on hard drive blanking but only black screen I have an Dell latitude
<wxl> why not use 19.04?
<tomreyn> Guest_58: how did you create the installer usb?
<Guest_58> Cant do it I don't have another computer to load a different iso file on guyes is there a command I could run to get into the installion they said something about the graphics card but it work the first time
<Guest_58> Created a different version of lubuntu
<Guest_58> With live USB creator
<Guest_58> Software
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> what are you actually trying to accomplish here?
<Guest_58> Am trying to install Linux Lubuntu
<Guest_58> Lol
<wxl> what is this about wanting to "get into the installation?"
<Guest_58> gfxboot.32: not a com32r image Booted Up First Time push Tab : live,live-install check memtest hd mainmenu help already did the check no errors in Live USB
<wxl> is that an answer to my question? because it doesn't seem like it is.
<genii> If you are geting a black screen what you are probably looking for is how to add kernel load paramer like nomodeset
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wxl> are you trying to say that you're trying to get in to do an install? because you make it sound like you already have an installation and you're trying to access it through the live cd
<wxl> this is further true given the mention of 16.04
<tomreyn> on a side note, the boot loader error (or warning?) message is probably caused by this bug in an outdated version of usb-creator: 1325801
<Guest_58> Could not find kernel image: !nomodeset
 * wxl sighs
<genii> That error message sounds like you are at the GRUB command line
<wxl> did you read the linked page?
<Guest_58> Not on the grub page when I boot to the hard drive I have Grub Rescue but I can't seem to boot throw the live install with that
<wxl> why are you booting to the hard drive?
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/431534/how-to-set-nomodeset-grub2-before-ive-installed-ubuntu
<Guest_58> Am not just telling you am not in a grub command am on the live USB Installer when I type f12
<wxl> you just said "when i boot to the hard drive" and then you said you're not
<wxl> unless you can clearly state the problem, i'm not sure i can help
<Guest_58> Am not in the hard drive listen please am on the live USB creator that I have created on the older version of ubuntu
<wxl> so you're still trying to create the usb?
<Guest_58> Sorry
<wxl> let's try this: what's your native language?
<Guest_58> Am booted to the Live USB that I created Sorry I speak the English
<wxl> what's your NATIVE language?
<wxl> or better yet, which language do you read and write the best?
<Guest_58> I was born in Illinois I speak English
<Guest_58> LMAO am I being punk or something
<wxl> heh ok nevermind that thought then sorry jeez
<Guest_58> I need some
<wxl> so boot the live USB to the screen that says "lubuntu" where the "check disc for defects" option is
<Guest_58> I don't get a splash screen on my system when I boot into the USB it gives me the vein 2010 Z71 for EDD copyright 99 for 2010 Peter Gavin missing parmenter in confrontation files keyboard path gfx boot c32 not a com32r image
<Guest_58> Sorry voice on my phone is not working
<wxl> then maybe type instead? XD
<wxl> so you CAN'T get to the screen that says "check disc for defects?"
<Guest_58> No when I push f12 I get a message on my screen saying SYSLINUX 4.01 debain-20100714 EDD Copyright 1992-2010 H. Peter Anvin et Al Missing Parameter in Configurations file. keyword: path gfx boot.32: not a com32r image I type TAB : and a list of commands come on my screen saying : Live , Live-Install , Check, Memtest, hd, mainmenu, help I type Live
<Guest_58> and it boot on the splash screen logo of Lubuntu & load loads loads loads wifi blue button comes on and hard drive works just getting a black screen with a wight line blanking on top of screen
<wxl> that list of commands sound like the boot screen
<tomreyn> bug 1325801
<ubottu> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Trusty) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<wxl> does it look like this? https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9jp8V-lA8X0/U2-TajnNWJI/AAAAAAAAAuU/lbglUxq1Bvg/s1600/1_check_disk.JPG
<Guest_58> https://ibb.co/5Bz5ykF
<wxl> ah ha
<wxl> that's the bug tomreyn keeps pointing at
<tomreyn> :)
<wxl> long story short: you don't have a good setup on that live usb
<Guest_58> tomreyn what do I do mate
<wxl> you remake the live usb again
<wxl> using an upgraded version of usb-creator or some other tool that doesn't suffer the same fate
<kc2bez> ^ It's the only option.
<wxl> correct
<Guest_58> I know it only opition but the first time I used to USB Live Installer I got on to the installion part I don't know why it's not boot up again like the first time I used it
<Guest_58> Does not make sense
<wxl> on the same computer?
<wxl> and using the exact same version of the application to install it using the exact same version of lubuntu?
<Guest_58> Yes
<kc2bez> You could try typing live
<kc2bez> I'd be surprised if it worked.
<wxl> then, no, that doesn't make sense........ UNLESS that there is actually some error in the download of the ISO or the copy of to the USB. a single bit of difference can lead to unexpected results
<wxl> kc2bez: that will work but afaik there's no way to change graphics options
<wxl> s/graphics/kernel/
<kc2bez> Oh right, forgot about that tidbit.
<Guest_58> With Tomreyn said Can I type live with something else for the kernel
<Guest_58> Like a different command
<tomreyn> what would you like to type?
<tomreyn> which different command?
<Guest_58> Something that will let it boot
<Guest_58> IDK
<Guest_58> Like I said before there nothing wrong with it it worked the first time 😂
<Guest_58> Going crazy
<tomreyn> so just typing "live" without the quotation marks and pressing enter does not make it boot?
<Guest_58> Yep I did when the black screen comes on and the light blanks do I wait for it to go to the desktop of the live install it's taken forever does not take this long tomreyn
<tomreyn> Guest_58: ah so you're saying if you type "live" and press enter then it boots, but boots to a black screen and is stuck there
<tomreyn> correct?
<wxl> they need nomodeset
<genii> Can't remember what F key, maybe F6
<Guest_58> https://ibb.co/LhMFCx0
<tomreyn> yes probably
<Guest_58> Yes
<Guest_58> https://ibb.co/LhMFCx0
<LP> Hello, I am relatively new to linux. I was wondering if there is a way to upgrade from Lubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, or if I have to download and install fresh. When I tried to click the upgrade button from the system update dialogue, it directed me to download Ubuntu 18.04, but I would rather stick with Lubuntu because my computer system is rather old.
<tomreyn> Guest_58: yes thats what a black screen looks like
<tomreyn> Guest_58: do you have any way to re-create this installer usb stick at this time? any other operating system
<tomreyn> ... on this computer or on another computer with usb connector?
<Guest_58> No I do not tomreyn I don't have any other computer 😖
<tomreyn> Guest_58: do you have an android phone which is rooted?
<genii> LP: When it says Ubuntu it really actually means whatever flavour of Ubuntu you are on ( like Lubuntu, Xubuntu and so on )
<LP> Okay, thank-you!
<Guest_58> LMAO I been trying everything no I do not I typed useing droiddrive or what ever it called to
<tomreyn> Guest_58: do you have a vacuum cleaner?
<Guest_58> Mom took it back to Walmart LMAO
<tomreyn> Guest_58: ok, that was a bit off-topic, just noticed your room could use one.
<wxl> aw snap
<Guest_58> Depressed Now Thanks Sorry about that mate
<tomreyn> Guest_58: reboot, then at the boot prompt type this:  live nomodeset
<Guest_58> If it works I will love you forever
<tomreyn> i'm not terribly convinced it will, but we can try.
<Guest_58> Just typed it in
<Guest_58> Something happing or dear
<tomreyn> something black or colorful?
<Guest_58> https://ibb.co/wWp3Xmp
<Guest_58> It was color full alright dear lord
<tomreyn> something in between i'd say
<wxl> looks like we're back to the original solution: go remake the usb
<wxl> first, though, clean your room XD
<tomreyn> i assume the laptop just went full speed against the wall
<tomreyn> or the mobile phone, or both.
<tomreyn> poor guy.
 * wxl shrugs
 * genii dumps his cigarette butts out before tomreyn sees
 * tomreyn sprays genii with fire extinguisher
<genii> Yeah, I probably deserve it
<tomreyn> that's just for your own safety!
#lubuntu 2019-07-19
<Oderus> Hi. Using lubuntu 19.04, how can I put numlock on by default?
<wxl> Oderus: you're going to kick yourself when you see how easy this is. Menu -> Preferences -> LXQt Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard -> Turn on NumLock after login
<Oderus> Wxl: good grief! Thank you haha
<wxl> :)
<wxl> the other day there was a question about making desktop shortcuts AND I DIDN"T REALIZE YOU COULD DRAG AND DROP FROM THE MENU
<wxl> i mean seriously, LXQt is awesome
<Oderus> Hahah yeah. Im totally used to kde
<p0wder> i really like lxde.. gonnna miss it :(
<wxl> ahhhh not too far off then. it's pretty like kde but not so many functions that very few people need XD
<Oderus> Is it going somewhere?
<wxl> the one thing about kde: it can do ANYTHING.. regardless of whether or not you want it to
<wxl> 18.04 is the last version of Lubuntu with LXDE
<wxl> it
<wxl> 'll still be in the archives
<wxl> but it's pretty much dead upstream
<wxl> has been
<p0wder> yeah- i think 18.04 is the last lts thats gonna have it
<p0wder> im gonna have to either start getting used to it, or switch to debian
<p0wder> (when the time comes)
<Oderus> Isnt the point of lubuntu to use lxde?
<wxl> 4/2021
<wxl> no, the point of Lubuntu is to be lightweight
<wxl> also: usable
<wxl> it's hard to call something usable when it's unsupported :/
<Oderus> So what will it use?
<wxl> LXQt
<wxl> just like you're using
<wxl> since 18.10 we've been releasing only LXQt
<Oderus> Ohhh ok. Whats the major differemce?
<wxl> well one major difference is LXQt is way more intuitive, usable, modern, beautiful, functional, well-developed and -supported upstream
<p0wder> the biggest difference is GTK vs Qt
<wxl> another is that rather than using ancient GTK2 (GTK4 is coming soon), it uses Qt for the graphics toolkids.. like KDE
<p0wder> all of the apps are different
<Oderus> The memory usage is soooooo low
<wxl> the applications have been chosen based around the idea of trying to keep with Qt
<wxl> LXDE and LXQt have one thing in common: the L stands for light
<p0wder> here is a screenshot of my desktop
<Oderus> I chose lubuntu for the low memory usage for a strange project lol
<p0wder> https://cn.opendesktop.org/img/8/d/4/8/60063273678ffe5cac3106e9afced6ca46b3.png
<Oderus> Nicr
<p0wder> good ol'lxde can be beautiful!
<Oderus> Dont mind my typing, on irc on a galaxy s9 -_-
<wxl> i like how you're trying to make it look like LXQt X''''D
<p0wder> i made those start menu icons :)
<wxl> you should so post that on discourse. that's cute.
<p0wder> lol thnx
<p0wder> this is the theme info if anyone is interested
<p0wder> https://github.com/PowderLinux/LXDE-Start-Menu/blob/master/THEME-INFO.txt
<wxl> seriously! go post it on discourse!
<p0wder> ok. i will in a lil bit
<p0wder> gtg guys
<Oderus> Im using as close to 0 theming as possible
<Oderus> Black desktop
<wxl> oooo
<wxl> i use a tiling window manager so i rarely see mine XD
<Oderus> As soon as lubuntu starts fs-uae runs and for all intents and purposes, it boots directly into Amiga OS
<wxl> ok yeah that's crazy alright
<Oderus> Lolol
<wxl> also rad
<wxl> i grew up in the amiga era. never had one, but a c-128 was my first computer.
<wxl> YOU TOTALLY NEED TO mAKE SOME DEMOS
<Oderus> Nice!!!!! Mine was a VIC20 i think.
<Oderus> I was thinking of making some MODs and telnetting a few bbs
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STcVIPvr6lE
<Oderus> Kickin it oldskool
<wxl> yuuuup
<kc2bez> Vic 20 was my first machine too.
<Oderus> They still develop amiga believe it or not
<wxl> what do you mean?
<Oderus> New Amigas, ppc arcitecture. Amiga OS 4.1
<wxl> ppc only?
<wxl> and that must be ppc64?
<Oderus> Yeah
<wxl> err i guess ppc64el now eh?
<Oderus> Ill never buy the hardware tho. Cant justify paying 1500 for hardware that is outdated
<Oderus> Price too high
<wxl> yikes
<Oderus> Lots of custom chips
<kc2bez> small production runs jack up the price exponentially
<Oderus> They still develop for classic m68k too. A new version for non ppc amigas just came out. Theres also os4.1 for ppc classic amigas
<wxl> huh cool
<wxl> well i'm off
<wxl> have a good one!
<Oderus> Thanks for the help and the chat
<wxl> you should post screenshots of YOUR lubuntu to the discourse Oderus X''D
<wxl> that'll stump 'em for sure
<Oderus> Hahaha okay!
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/screenshot-thread/221
<wxl> ok now i'm leaving for real
<Mead> sooo... someone posted a solution for a bug with 18.04 and Kodi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828/comments/9  it says to download and install libdrm-amdgpu1_2.4.95-1~18.04.1_amd64.deb  but in the link provided I don't see that file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest_11> I was wondering extracting lubuntu iso and placing it on a SD Card Running Grub Rescue and finding the files and reinstall Linux with SD Using a Phone to Transfer and seeing if Grub could boot it up is it possible
<Guest_11> & how would I manage to do so
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would look at https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+install+ubuntu+on+phone&t=ffab&atb=v1-1&ia=web
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm getting a 404 error when trying to do sudo apt update
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/3Decr1v.jpg
<tomreyn> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh is that why?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I haven't updated my machine in that case then right ?
<tomreyn> no, but that's a major issue you need to solve.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How do I make sure I upgrade to the latest Lubuntu version then
<tomreyn> the very error message you get is because the PPA you have configured no longer exists, or does not exist for ubuntu cosmic
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That I understand
<tomreyn> to upgrade, use either   update-manager -c    (graphical) or     do-release-upgrade   (textual)
<tomreyn> be sure to have complete and current backups before upgrading
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Yl1talt.jpg
<tomreyn> personally i'd also recommend to ppa-purge any PPAs and to identify and delete leftover packages which can break the upgrade:  https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Do I have to use muon instead?
<tomreyn> to do what?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> To update my Lubuntu os
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried both commands you listed but no dice
<tomreyn> i think you should first disable the PPA which causes errors, then    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Will sudo apt full-upgrade bump me up to Disco?
<tomreyn> no, this will only install the latest updates for cosmic
<tomreyn> which should enable you to run do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> so start by doing this   sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev*.list
<tomreyn> then    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> SamuelBanya: and finally    sudo do-release-upgrade
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Help a lot
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *helps
<tomreyn> here's the manual https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<tomreyn> do-release-upgrade is mentioned (amongst other) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_last_release
<tomreyn> and you're welcome ;)
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 125x32) https://i.imgur.com/XSd8mO1.jpg
<lubot> <ctisme> how to change backlight of the keyboard state indicator from grey to red for more eyecatch ?
<wxl> @ctisme you have to edit the Lubuntu Arc theme
<wxl> look in /usr/share/lxqt/themes/Lubuntu Arc
<wxl> lxqt-panel.qss is the relevant file
<wxl> there's a section for KbIndicator
<wxl> currently you have:
<wxl> #KbIndicator > QLabel:enabled {
<wxl>     background: #383C4A;
<wxl> }
<wxl> change that value
<wxl> should take effect immediately
<wxl> i would have told you to just use kvantum but it's not packaged :( https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum/tree/master/Kvantum
<wxl> oh wait i lied
<wxl> !info qt5-style-kvantum
<ubottu> Package qt5-style-kvantum does not exist in bionic
<wxl> i'll kick you, bot
<wxl> !info qt5-style-kvantum disco
<ubottu> qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.9+repack-2 (disco), package size 495 kB, installed size 1676 kB
#lubuntu 2019-07-20
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is there anyone who has experience with docker and lubuntu?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm trying to run that Ubuntu iso tester but I'm running into gpg key issues with the setup process for docker
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But am getting: If no specific keyring file is given the command applied to all keyring files. (23) Failed writing body
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If I do: Samuel Banya: … I tried curl -fSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just get a gpg key to appear in the terminal screen
<lubot> <kc2bez> You need `sudo apt-key add -` at the end after the pipe.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm guessing you are following these instructions https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yep I got called out on that just now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Dan
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Via on #docker
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks a ton
<lubot> <kc2bez> NP. Good luck.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks. Hope you're doing well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Haven't spoken to you in a while
<lubot> <kc2bez> Doing well. Been busy here. Good to see you around.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I wanted to be useful and not keep giving up on every software task I've been offered on this team to at least try to get the iso tester working ha
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds like a good project.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Keep us posted and let us know if you need any more help.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Idk the one packaging task for red shift was a bit too hard and the lugito idea to add more logging was hard too. Can't win in that respect but I think I give up easily these days on things I can't really nail
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I think the process should be straight forward
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thankfully I know what Dockers all about
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Pretty cool stuff to be able to run programs without needing an entire OS
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah very handy.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well I guess I got another problem cause it's saying docker ce is obseleted or not available
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/UnopIS0.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Would it better to just do sudo apt install docker in this case?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I got it working with the nightly build. Well at least installed that is
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok cool. Sorry I missed your messages. Glad you got it working.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> No worries man
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Irc always helps too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/rAzhk9H.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Now it's saying that docker instance isn't present.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm past the docker nightly build install
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> And I'm on step 3 of this guide "3. Create the testing plan"
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://github.com/drpaneas/ubuntu_qa
<kc2bez> what does docker-machine status whateveryounamedyourcontainer tell you
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If anything what does the developer mean in terms of the $HOST variable in this command:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Firefox http://$HOSTNAME/admin/{products,machines,test_suites,groups}
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> what does docker-machine status whateveryounamedyourcontainer tell you], Not sure what you mean
<kc2bez> That would tell you if your container is running.
<kc2bez> you could do `docker ps` it will show all your running containers
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I see one of them running
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So that page displays right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like the open suse page comes up
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> With a page not found error
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So should I not be putting in the curly braces at the end?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Firefox http://sam-pc/admin/{products,machines,test_suites,groups}
<kc2bez> No, I think those are options to choose from.
<kc2bez> for example try `http://sam-pc/admin/products
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/66huqCZ.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I should probably load tests somehow
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try tomorrow since I opened up a related issue regarding the step 3 code error anyway
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> At least it's running on a docker instance
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How do I stop a docker instance?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Rather I tried: docker stop
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But its complaining I'm not doing any parameters
<kc2bez> Well if you want to stop all your docker containers you could `docker stop $(docker ps -a -q)`
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok cool I'll try that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks that worked
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks so much
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll continue trying to use that tester tomorrow Lubuntu fam
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good luck Sam.
<Doctor_Tau> what is the networking on Lubuntu?
<Doctor_Tau> systemd-networkd?
<tsimonq2> Doctor_Tau: It depends on what you mean by that.
<tsimonq2> systemd-networkd is used, yes.
<Doctor_Tau> but it isn't configured directly?
<Doctor_Tau> it inherits netplan from ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tbro92> I don't have another computer to fix my laptop I have a boot problem grub Rescue am on my Android could I use a SD card to fix my laptop using my android device
<tbro92> Anyone Available
<phil42> hello #lubuntu
<lubot> <ctisme> anyone here using hikvision live streaming camera?
<superbit> Hello, I have lubuntu 17.04 installed and I'd liked to upgrade it, but I've read that this is an end of life version, could someone help me in the upgrade process ? I'm not very nimble with the command line. That'd be much appreciated thanks
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<superbit> thanks
<tomreyn> superbit: if you need any help beyond this, just ask. note that 17.04 is actually 2 versions behind a non-EOL release, though (17.10 is also EOL, just 18.04 LTS is not)
<garwan50> Hi, so I had to reinstall lubuntu because my version was too old. But i'm having a hard time, I want two partition, one for the OS, and one for the data, i read the documentation and it kinda helps but once the install is finished, when I reboot the computer there's just the cursor and a black screen, I used this doc https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3
<garwan50> /installation.html
<tomreyn> garwan50: welcome back, superbit. reinstalling was a good choice. :)
<tomreyn> garwan50: so the installation ended without any errors?
<tomreyn> which lubuntu version did you actually install?
<garwan50> the first time there was an error about filesquash or something, I tried again and it worked fine
<garwan50> I have lubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> :/ that's also end of life
<tomreyn> but you can upgrade
<garwan50> damn, what's the last version of lubuntu?
<tomreyn> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<tomreyn> 19.04 is the latest release.
<tomreyn> there is also 18.04.2 with long term support
<garwan50> Thanks, i downloaded the one on https://lubuntu.net/ and it happened to be 18.10. I'll download the 19.04
<tomreyn> lubuntu.ME is the official website (see channel topic)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @garwan50 [<garwan50> Thanks, i downloaded the one on https://lubuntu.net/ and it happened …], lubuntu.me is the one where you should go.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL lists how long those are supported
<tomreyn> well, it really only says for 18.04, this is supported until april 2021.
<tomreyn> 19.04 is supported until 2019-04 (april 2019) plus 9 months, so January 2020
<garwan50> thanks, in 15mins I should have the last version (19.04), I'll try to make two partition but it really seems harder than with windows
<garwan50> like you have to manually select flags and mounts for each partition, it's new to me
<tomreyn> you can just use the "LVM" option then you can rearrange thinhgs later on.
<tomreyn> lubuntu supports installing in a lot of different ways. to cover all of those the manual partitioner effectively has to be more complex
<garwan50> good to know
<tomreyn> in terms of partitioning and file system choices, there are a lot more supported combinations than windows installers offer.
<tomreyn> and probably in other aspects, too
<tomreyn> in case you'd like more complexity ;-) , here's what an ubuntu server installers' manual partitioning screen could look like https://landoflinux.com/images/ubuntu_server_1604_88.png
<garwan50> I think i'll stick with only two partition :o
<tomreyn> :) don't worry, for the lubuntu installation the partitioning is really the hardest part, the rest is pretty easy. and it's fast, so if it doesn't work out as needed, just do it again.
<garwan50> that's what I like about lubuntu, it's fast, it gave my laptop a new life, even tho it was sold with windows 7 installed it couldn't handle it, lubuntu really helped me, I use it mainly to program and learn, it's pretty fast I love it
<tomreyn> yes it's definitely a good alternative to windows, and also to rather bulky gnome-shell (default desktop on ubuntu now), especially for systems which aren't the very latest.
<garwan50> I finally downloaded lubuntu 19.04 \o/. Just have to make this partition thing working '=(
#lubuntu 2019-07-21
<proteus> Hi, first time here. I updated my Lubuntu 18.10 to 19.04 and observed issues with VLC and Skype. They used to work perfectly with LXDE but after the upgrade there are issues launching them. I understand they are third party software, but is there anything I can do to help diagnose the issue and report it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> run it via commandline and see what is written in the terminal
<sappheiros> Is this a good computer for lubuntu? https://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-envy-x360-15-ds0013nr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> Is this a good computer for lubuntu? https://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp …], It's more than good.
<sappheiros> it's ... Grrreat? >_>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah! Lubuntu won't just run, it will fly on it. Like it's hummingbird. :P
<mizani> 0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1
<guiverc> 10
<MrCrackPot> has my nick changed
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: yes it did
<tomreyn> * MrCrackPotBuilde is now known as MrCrackPot
<MrCrackPot> thanks ive never used Quassel before
<MrCrackPot> is my connection secure tomreyn
<MrCrackPot> normally id just whois myself and check
<MrCrackPot> but cant seem to find it
<MrCrackPot> thats weird i have to open a chat then whois myself
<MrCrackPot> Any idea when the minimal version of LUbuntu 19.10 is coming out ?? not liking all the bloat ware application
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: i would assume that you can type this on any chat window:   /whois MrCrackPot
<tomreyn> but then i'm not actually familiar with quassel
<MrCrackPot> that works too now to find the channel list
<MrCrackPot> same thanks for the help though
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn: personally i prefer hexchat which i have a lovely script to make all the changes i need to set it up but i thought if this is install ill use that
<tomreyn> i would assume that the minimal installation option in lubuntu 19.10 is part of the lubuntu 19.10 installation, which will become available when (l)ubuntu 19.10 becomes available.
<tomreyn> why, as the version name suggests, will be in october (month 10) 2019
<tomreyn> *which,
<MrCrackPot> then i have to remove all this software first.
<MrCrackPot> HHmmmm does anyone know that fake package to replace geoclue
<lubot> rohitsud was added by: rohitsud
<lubot> Stanislav was added by: Stanislav
<lubuntux> I am use lubuntu 16.04.6 and how can i use a Huawei mobile modem ? It is only show up like a portable memory. On lubuntu 14.04 it was no problem.
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> should take effect immediately], i did it ... should i restart the lxqt session then?
<wxl> @ctisme "immediately" means right away
<lubot> <ctisme> cool it works took some times
<wxl> well, by immediately i mean it's not going to redisplay what's already there, but if you toggle the key it will work
<lubot> <ctisme> on this disco... i have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sddm/sddm-helper --socket /tmp/sddm-auth3e5aee49-024c-4c98-8834-92b3fff24213 --id 1 --start env LXQT_DEFAULT_OPENBOX_CONFIG="/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml" /usr/bin/startlxqt … on old release i used to use service lightdm restart how to do this on current session?
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> well, by immediately i mean it's not going to redisplay what's already the …], i did it
<wxl> replace lightdm with sddm
<lubot> <ctisme> noted, thanks
<lubot> <ctisme> btw which irc client and what plugin do you use... you are notified quickly when i mentioned your name here
<wxl> irssi in tmux with the awesome window manager and my terminal is always visible
<lubot> <ctisme> cool, no plugin at all
<lubot> <ctisme> im on tmux also but irc on other apps
<wxl> well, awesome has its own notification system.
<wxl> in any case time to mow the lawn so i probably won't get notifications XD
<tomreyn> lubuntux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL#Ubuntu_16.04_Xenial_Xerus
<lubot> <ctisme> just noted for the awesome
#lubuntu 2020-07-13
<lubot> Gabrielzvddsz was added by: Gabrielzvddsz
<DanW58> i'm new to lubuntu and posix but not to C++ and just found out that there is no menu editor in lubuntu;  would anyone care to join me in writing one?
<DanW58> Hello...
<td_> Hey, i'm running lubuntu 18.04.4 on a laptop, i have an issue that's not 100% reproduceable.. occasionally the touchpad gets stuck in scroll mode after clicking, and then stays stuck in scroll mode until the pc is rebooted. When it is stuck like this, i can plug in a usb mouse or use the touchscreen without it remaining stuck.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @td_ [<td_> Hey, i'm running lubuntu 18.04.4 on a laptop, i have an issue that's not 1 …], sure that your touchpad is in the right condition?
<td_> how do you mean?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> does it have mechanical buttons? can you press on the touchpad?
<td_> mechanically it seems to be fine.. no buttons sticking or anything
<td_> actually this error seems to happen a lot when double tapping to click and hold, not nessecarily using the mechanical function of pressing the touchpad
<td_> with a light double touch to the touchpad
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/ufTwv5d.jpg
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> @BhuvanTeja98 [<reply to image>], Can anyone help.me out with this?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Can you try copying text and pasting it to pastebin/gist/etc?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Or at least rotate photo correctly?
<hybla> hi
<hybla> i would like to access an external usb HD from lubuntu but when i plug it in it doesn't show up, it is a ntfs drive
<hybla> i have already connected other devices to the same usb port and they worked properly
<hybla> can someone help me out?
<akem_> Did you connect other NTFS drives and they worked?
<hybla> akem_: i did not connect any other ntfs drive, but i can try now...i will get back in a minute
<akem_> hybla, If it doesn't work try: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<akem_> Then plug your drive again.
<hybla> akem_: i tried another drive but the result is the same it doesn't show up, i am using the same enclosure but on windows they both show up
<hybla> i tried sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g but it is at the latest version
<akem_> hybla, Ok, plug your drive, wait 3 secs so that the disk spins, and type "dmesg" in a terminal.
<akem_> You should have a line like with something like "/dev/sdb" or "/dev/sdc"?
<akem_> Something like: "[sdc]" and/or "sdc: sdc1 sdc2"
<akem_> You see it?
<hybla> akem_: no i get some red warning "usb usb4-port1: disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling..."
<hybla> usb 4-1: device not accepting address 37, error -62
<akem_> Oh? There is something wrong with your USB, are you using a HUB or is it the mainboard USB port?
<akem_> -mainboard +computer
<hybla> i am using a laptop/notebook
<hybla> drive connected directly to usb port
<akem_> Ok, well...try another port if you can. Some computers have USB2 and USB3, you can check the color inside of the port, if it's blue it's USB3 (or it maybe noted "SS" next to it). Then "dmesg" to see. But it may be an USB driver problem :X In that case i don't know, you'll have to ask again, so someone else can help you with that.
<hybla> i already tried another usb port, maybe it's time to say goodbye to this notebook, it has more than 10 years
<hybla> i tried with windows on another machine,  because this laptop only works in live mode with lubuntu( i think the internal hard drive controller got broken because it doesn't boot via hard disk anymore)
<akem> What model is it?
<akem> Ha...Well yeah, it sucks :P That's maybe because you're on live Ubuntu...i don't know.
<akem> It should work on Live too, but we never know.
<hybla> compaq presario cq60 very very old :D
<akem> But if you're on Live, that means the USB are working. Weird.
<hybla> its place should be in a computing museum lol
<akem> Hehe :)
<hybla> yeah switched usb port but close to the same warnings
<hybla> usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<hybla> [ 2899.944908] usb usb2-port3: unable to enumerate USB device
<hybla> akem: anyway thanks for your help :)
<userfr> Bonjour, comment faire pour que les fenetres se redimenssionnent automatiquement à l'approche du côté droit ou gauche, bref comme sur windows avec le SUPER UP...
<userfr> J'ai trouvé la fonction sur Debian 10 LXQT mais pas sur Lubuntu.
<lubot> <aptghetto> S'il te plaît, on parle anglais içi.
<userfr> Sorry.
<userfr> how to make window automatic resize with SUPER+UP ?
<userfr> Enable Window Snapping LXQT ?
<userfr> ...
<akem> That kind of window management is maybe not available on Lubuntu, i couldn't tell.
<userfr> ok thanks
<userfr> thanks for reply
<userfr> thanks for reply
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/dUie4PY.jpg
<craigbass76> I'm on 20.04, and wondering how to change my alt-tab settings. I only want to see windows in the list that are on the workspace I'm currently looking at.
<craigbass76> Probably something dumb I'm missing in settings...
<kc2bez> craigbass76: If you right click on the task bar and go to "configure task manager" the first tick box will only show the applications from the current desktop and Alt Tab will follow that.
<craigbass76> kc2bez: It's not. That was already checked.
<craigbass76> But at least I feel like I was looking in the right spots before I asked. :)
<kc2bez> Oh strange, I don't have the same result. I have that checked and the Alt Tab only follows the task manager.
<kc2bez> craigbass76: that is an openbox setting. Sometimes I am really slow. I committed the change https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe46db7f72dd4fe01712b763d237f606d5b9777aa
<kc2bez> craigbass76: If you remove those two allDesktops lines in the .config/lxqt-rc.xml it should fix you up.
<olave30> nick olave1
<craigbass76> kc2bez: I don't see such a file, or allDesktops anywhere in the files I see in the ~/.config/lxqt directory
<DanW58> Hello, I'm new to Posix and Lubuntu, though not to C++.  I have an idea for something I want to work on for Lubuntu.  Could someone help me with instructions what development packages to download, where the sources are, etceteras?  FYI, I'd like to modify the app launcher menu to make it editable by drag and drop, like in Windows.
<wxl> it already is
<wxl> unless you're talking about old lubuntu, in which case i honestly wouldn't waste your time
<DanW58> Seriously?  Let me try this...
<DanW58> How do I drop an app into the menu, exactly?  The text line from a terminal window, copy paste?
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaaait a minute
<wxl> maybe i misunderstood
<wxl> you want to add arbitrary applications to your system menu, not to the launcher area next to it, right?
<DanW58> Exactly!
<wxl> an application that installs without setting up itself in the menu is a problem already
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html
<DanW58> 100% agreed;  but even those that do add themselves not exactly where I want them.  I want to be able to drag them to a different folder in the menu.
<wxl> also https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<wxl> ok, well that's an issue you would want to bring up with the developer of that applicaiton
<wxl> the desktop entry specification doesn't exactly allow for random menus
<wxl> although there are tools to edit them
<wxl> the upstream issue most closely aligned to your thinking is here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/255
#lubuntu 2020-07-14
<DanW58> i can write my own specification.  There are no tools, as far as I've been told before. Alacarte and MenuEdit are GNOME apps.
<wxl> they're not GNOME apps, they're GTK apps, which means you can use them, as long as you don't mind all the extra GTK libraries that come with them
<DanW58> Not Qt compatible.  Learned the hard way.
<wxl> they can't make use of the qt libraries but if you have lxqt there's no reason you can't use them
<wxl> in fact, you will see them mentioned in that issue, which is within the lxqt project banner
<DanW58> Alacarte was a disaster;  it seemed to be editing, but all the changes were lost, never made it to the menu.  So I was asking questions in forums;  somebody told me that app is not for Qt environments.
<wxl> yeah that's probably speculation and random grasping at straws, if that
<DanW58> But besides, I'm used to, in Windows, to use the main manu as a bookmarks place;  I'd put links to C++Annotations pdf files next to C++ environments, under a C++ submenu, under Programming, for example;  not just applications.
<wxl> so maybe it might make more sense to create a plugin for the panel that can do just that
<wxl> so it would consist, essentially, of categoried shortcuts
<DanW58> Exactly.  More general.  As a newbie, my experience of Linux is not terribly positive yet;  looks pretty, but a lot of things I've been installing via muon don't appear in the menu;  those that do end up in folders like Other...
<wxl> it's a problem with the applications
<DanW58> Plug-in?
<wxl> there are plenty of windows programs out there that have the same problem
<wxl> they're just not developed by microsoft
<DanW58> I don't care to point fingers.  I want to improve the experience.
<wxl> yes. every part of the panel is a plugin. i think the official lxqt terminology is widget
<wxl> i'm not pointing fingers, but setting expectations appropriately
<wxl> linux is a whole different paradigm
<DanW58> Not all windows apps insert themselves in the menu, either, but in Windows it's super easy;  just drag and drop.
<wxl> for better or for worse
<wxl> and one thing to think about: that could be a pro, and to someoene else it might be a con
<Munsko> for better in most all of the cases
<wxl> so tl;dr go create yourself an issue in lxqt-panel in the upstream github to essentially announce your idea and start working on it
<DanW58> I can't imagine someone would complain about having the *ability* to drag and drop in the menu.
<wxl> you, my friend, are in for some surprises :)
<wxl> this is why i suggest making a totally separate plugin. it will reduce the controversy
<DanW58> It's a disability culture? :-D
<DanW58> Okay, how do I get started.  I'm not on github.  Never done development in posix circles.
<DanW58> I used SVN at one time.
<wxl> forget the whole posix thing; github is owned by microsoft :)
<DanW58> Holy smokes!
<DanW58> I thought these were separate universes.
<wxl> you should understand that github is not just a version control system (that's what *GIT* is, which is comparable to svn), but it's a much larger ecosystem that includes project management and issue tracking tools, etc.
<wxl> really??????????
<wxl> you don't know about WSL???????
<DanW58> Never heard of WSL
<wxl> https://ubuntu.com/wsl
<wxl> or maybe you prefer the ms branded version https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10
<wxl> on azure, linux is always the #1 used os, so ms decided maybe by partnering with linux they'd have more friends than enemies
<wxl> one of the last linux confs i went to had an ms team there that sponsored one of the evening events. they were also celebrating the new release of debian linux, apparently.
<Munsko> so the enemy is here?
<wxl> the enemy is the malice that lurks inside
<Munsko> were i can see more activity about the distro?
<wxl> lubuntu?
<Munsko> yes
<Munsko> i only see support topics in the forum, askubuntu is full of support too
<Munsko> here theres no much
<wxl> well askubuntu is ONLY about support
<wxl> that's all it's for
<wxl> we don't announce too much in the forum
<Munsko> that's right,yes
<wxl> the phabricator instance is where you can see activity happening
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> i found the right tab now
<wxl> :)
<Munsko> i was seeing a message saying last actualization 489 days ago lol
<DanW58> I'm back?
<DanW58> Am I back in?
<Munsko> y
<DanW58> Ah, good;  got kicked out by some weird timeout.  I just copied the whole conversation into a text file so I don't lose the links;  that was scary.  New to Quassel IRC too...
<Munsko> somebody knows how the function key that up and down the volume can lock my entire keyboard?
<Munsko> some time ago i was having a problem with that, needed to log off and come back again
<Munsko> and found that the problem comes out because the volume keys, and that if i press again that function shortcut it becomes ormal again
<Munsko> but i dont know where i could find what causes that problem
<guiverc> DanW58, FYI:  if you want/need to look back at prior conversations (for links etc), everything is logged, eg. https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/07/14/%23lubuntu.txt  (HTML version with colors available too)
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> How to report a bug?
<guiverc> @totallynotavirus, use `ubuntu-bug <package>` where <package> is the name of the package you've found an issue for, use https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ if you need help identifying package name
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> @guiverc> @totallynotavirus, use `ubuntu-bug <package>` where <package [<guiverc> @totallynotavirus, use `ubuntu-bug <package>` where <package> is the n …], Thank you.
<ph88> how should i install the virtualbox guest additions iso ??
<lordbob> I just put lubuntu 18.04 32bit on my dad's 15 year old laptop, .99gb ram, Pentium M 1.73GHz
<lordbob> (he's lordbob, I just wanted to embarrass him if he came to the chat with questions)
<lordbob> she's slow, but she's on her feet
<lubot> <tbs61> @lordbob [<lordbob> (he's lordbob, I just wanted to embarrass him if he came to the chat w …], hahaha, good job:D
<Bombo> hi
<Bombo> i want to use a different theme for sddm, so i installed sddm-theme-maya but how do i enable it? i found /etc/sddm.conf.d/kde_settings.conf there it says Current=lubuntu i changed that to Current=maya, restarted sddm, but nothing changed
<lubot> <tbs61> what s sddm?
<Bombo> the display manager
<Bombo> where you type your password
<lubot> <tbs61> i dont remember hot to customize that one
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @kc2bez [Follow this link to learn how to report bugs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/], i red this over and over … but there's no explaination whatsoever if the complete os crashes … I have the log file ready but no place to show it to the developers … So what do i do?
<lubot> <tbs61> i checked pling.com now, it also doesnt install themes auto for login managers
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [i red this over and over … but there's no explaination whatsoever if the complete …], I want to file a bug … but nog package related … It's system related
<lubot> <tbs61> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I want to file a bug … but not package related … It's system related], idk much but i still want to check, … if you downloaded it via torrent or checked your iso file? … did you try installing again after making bootable usb again? … is everything okay when you use live usb mode?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tbs61 [idk much but i still want to check, … if you downloaded it via torrent or checked …], Iso was checked using md5sum … i installed more than 20!!! times over and over again … live mode I only used to install
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], `not a paid` … search brings you to the bug
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> It happend several times in an evening … doesn't matter which packages are running … but it's always network related
<lubot> <tbs61> lets see what pro guys would say here, they helped me a lot before
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I can play Civilization 6 for hours … but browsing the web or using zoom … crashes my system … I cannot ssh into it while it's freezed
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tbs61 [lets see what pro guys would say here, they helped me a lot before], thank you
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], it also crashes without Teamviewer installed … the weird thing is … Teamviewer is mentioned but i never started it
<Bombo> now i'm trying to configure lightdm
<Bombo> pkexec /usr/bin/lightdm-settings
<Bombo> but i get 'Error executing command as another user: Not authorized'
<Bombo> does this work for anyone?
<diogenes_> Bombo, pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY  appname
<Bombo> diogenes_: nope
<diogenes_> Bombo, then you might want to write a policy for that.
<diogenes_> oh wait do you even have gnome polkit installed?
<Bombo> lightdm-settings comes with /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.x.lightdm-settings.policy
<Bombo> there is mate-polkit installed
<Bombo> apt search gnome-polkit found nothing
<diogenes_> policykit-1-gnome
<Bombo> ii  policykit-1-gnome                             0.105-7ubuntu2
<Bombo> yes
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> [ 5452.475990] watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 23s! [keepassxc:79682]
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [[ 5452.475990] watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 23s! [keepassxc:7968 …], so … it's keepassxc that crashes the system? 🧐🤔
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Michaël Van Bogaert [so … it's keepassxc that crashes the system? 🧐🤔], You can purge keepassxc from your system and check, if the crashes still occur. … Check also, if you have any files under /var/crash … If the crashes still occur, you might have a hardware problem.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [You can purge keepassxc from your system and check, if the crashes still occur. …], thanks for the reply … what do you think about these lines out of /var/log/syslog.txt?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Finished Network Manager Wait Online. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Reached target Network is Online. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Starting Tool to automatically collect and submit kernel crash signatures... … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: S
<lubot> tarting TeamViewer remote control daemon... … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Started crash report submission daemon. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: kerneloops.service: Found left-over process 3173 (kerneloops) in control group while starting unit. Ignoring. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: This usually indicates u
<lubot> nclean termination of a previous run, or service implementation deficiencies. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Started Tool to automatically collect and submit kernel crash signatures. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren whoopsie[3168]: [18:23:17] Using lock path: /var/lock/whoopsie/lock … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: teamviewer
<lubot> d.service: Can't open PID file /run/teamviewerd.pid (yet?) after start: Operation not permitted … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Started TeamViewer remote control daemon. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Reached target Multi-User System. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Reached target Graphical Interface. … Jul 14 1
<lubot> 8:23:17 michael-toren whoopsie[3168]: [18:23:17] The default IPv4 route is: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1 … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Starting Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes... … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren whoopsie[3168]: [18:23:17] Not a paid data plan: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnec
<lubot> tion/1 … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren whoopsie[3168]: [18:23:17] Found usable connection: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1 … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service: Succeeded. … Jul 14 18:23:17 michael-toren systemd[1]: Finished Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes. … Jul 14 18:23:17 m
<lubot> ichael-toren systemd[1]: Startup finished in 15.162s (firmware) + 3.818s (loader) + 3.206s (kernel) + 6.151s (userspace) = 28.337s.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [Please use some paste service to share logfiles], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9gvyDTH8zx/
<lubot> <aptghetto> See also `man 1 pastebinit`
<lubot> <aptghetto> To filter the logs, you can use `journalctl -b -1 -p err` for the previous boot log. It shows only errors or with `-p warning` errors and warnings.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [To filter the logs, you can use journalctl -b -1 -p err for the previous boot lo …], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d3TKqMCHhc/
<lubot> <aptghetto> I don't use teamviewer, so I cannot really help you to solve the problems there. The rest of it looks normal.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [To filter the logs, you can use journalctl -b -1 -p err for the previous boot lo …], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NpHDJwnBFv/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [I don't use teamviewer, so I cannot really help you to solve the problems there. …], it also occurs without Teamviewer installed
<lubot> <aptghetto> The initramfs unpacking failed error should not be problematic, you can ignore it. … If you use the proprietary nvidia driver, this could also be the source of your problems. … But from the log files, the primary suspect is keepassxc.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Did you have teamviewer installed?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [Did you have teamviewer installed?], I have 2 drives in my system …  a Lubuntu with Teamviewer installed an one without it (the last one is already wiped) … And I had the same log in /var/log/syslog … but without Teamviewer in it
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I have 2 drives in my system …  a Lubuntu with Teamviewer installed an one without …], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9gvyDTH8zx/ … this is the log I'm talking about
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [The initramfs unpacking failed error should not be problematic, you can ignore i …], I'll try without keepassxc
<Bombo> ok for sddm i found this: i dont know where /etc/sddm.conf.d/kde_settings.conf came from, if i remove it and generate a fresh one: sddm --example-config > /etc/sddm.conf.d/foo.conf i can change the theme in that file
<Bombo> Current=elarun looks pretty ;)
<Bombo> and maledives
<Bombo> the pkexec lightdm-settings is still not working
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I'll try without keepassxc], You have installed the version from the repository or from a PPA?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> from the repo i guess … i did `sudo apt install keepassxc` … and the system kept it up-to-date (normally 😒)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [You can purge keepassxc from your system and check, if the crashes still occur. …], i have 7 files under /var/crash (to narrow it down 😆)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x273) https://i.imgur.com/y7EwPdR.jpg
<lubot> <aptghetto> Check the dates of the files with `ls -l`. If they are not very old, then it looks more like a hardware problem.
<lubot> <aptghetto> You should make a memtest during the night (at least 8 hours) and check the hard disks with smartmontools
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [Check the dates of the files with ls -l. If they are not very old, then it looks …], oldest is dated from 6/07
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> so hardware 😢 … new pc from december
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [You should make a memtest during the night (at least 8 hours) and check the hard …], I'll do that
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> thank you for your kind help
<lubot> <aptghetto> you never know
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> can I test a cpu for errors?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Michaël Van Bogaert [can I test a cpu for errors?], https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001089.htm … Check also all the cables
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001089.htm … Check also all the cables], tx … I have a lot to do now
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> But some other thing I wanted to share  … My colleagues (also IT men like me) use Ubuntu on their laptop whereas I use Lubuntu … We all have the same laptop  … And yet … I could impress one of them with the Lubuntu installation because of how snappy it is  … And this is because the quality and efficiency from the Lubuntu d
<lubot> evelopers … I once brought my desktop from home to work to show it off … (built in dec '19  … - 16GB RAM DDR4 3200 MHz -> to sync it with the AMD fabric clock in their cpu … - Ryzen 5 3600x … - Nvidia 1660Ti Asus ROG-STRIX … - MSI X570-A PRO … - FireCuda ssd 5GB/s PCIe 4.0 … when booted it consumes a laughable 500MB RAM  … Windows can learn a lot f
<lubot> rom this … they have to go back to school) … I silenced them with how my machine performs … To me  … Ubuntu is just incredibly bloated compared to Lubuntu … Although I have to figure some things out now … I'm very happy with it
<lubot> <F> Is it possible to use plasma multi display switch widget in Lubuntu? Using arandr is tiresome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someone knows why constantly I get big syslog and kern.log files? 30gb each one on an ssd
#lubuntu 2020-07-15
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [Someone knows why constantly I get big syslog and kern.log files? 30gb each one …], have you looked at the content of the logs?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/fcEWj8Z.jpg Whoop whoop fase 1
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [The initramfs unpacking failed error should not be problematic, you can ignore i …], I purged keepassxc … but still my system crashed … so I'm installing it again … I did a memtest for over 8 hours … but no errors
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [The initramfs unpacking failed error should not be problematic, you can ignore i …], I red the S.M.A.R.T. from sda but no errors
<lubot> <aptghetto> On one hand, it is good, that your hardware is working
<lubot> <aptghetto> on the other hand, you still don't know the reason
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [I red the S.M.A.R.T. from sda but no errors], I have to to that for nvme1n1 & nvme0n1
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Lubuntu is installed on a ssd nvme
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but also there no errors
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> there's one disk that gave errors
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but Lubuntu isn't installed on that
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> sudo smartctl --quietmode=errorsonly --all /dev/sdc … Warning: ATA error count 2 inconsistent with error log pointer 1 … ATA Error Count: 2 … Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6903 hours (287 days + 15 hours) … Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6903 hours (287 days + 15 hours)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I have to Google that
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but that's for some other time … I have to go and see a friend
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [sudo smartctl --quietmode=errorsonly --all /dev/sdc … Warning: ATA error count 2 i …], that disk I only use to store pictures, movies, books ...
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'll try now with an other Nvidia driver
<lubot> <aptghetto> Try it with the opensource driver instead of the proprietary
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> nouvea drivers … that's all new to me … If that's okay with you I'll try first an older one from Nvidia … If that doesn't work (in may case it doesn't take that long to find out 😒 I'm trying the nouvea drivers)
<lubot> <aptghetto> It is your system 😁
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [It is your system 😁], okay  … but it's just that I have to learn how to install the openscource one  … I can't do this tonight
<dagienkz> anyone from indonesia ?
<btarik> bonjour
<btarik> bonsoir
<btarik> j'ai besoins d'aide si c'est possible? merci
<apt-ghetto> !fr | btarik
<ubottu> btarik: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<btarik> ok merci
<apt-ghetto> bonne chance
<btarik>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Hans54> is this lubuntu support channel ?
<apt-ghetto> yes
<Hans54> I am using lubuntu 16.04.6. When i connected a usb mobile modem, a message told me i am connected. I accidentally clicked "don't show this message again".How can I reactivate this message?
<apt-ghetto> 16.04 is out of support
<Hans54> I forgot that.
<Hans54> but i still receiving updates.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, part of the system is supported, but all the desktop related stuff not.
<diogenes_> Hans54, look in notification settings.
<apt-ghetto> But also with 18.04, you won't  see any updates, because LXDE is more or less a dead project
<Hans54> I use 16.04 becaus i have a old netbook. the other was a bit slow for me.
<apt-ghetto> 18.04?
<Hans54> I dont remember. it was after LXDE was fading out.
<wxl> i'd probably suggest at least moving on to 18.04 if not moving on to 20.04. technically, 18.04 support ends in early 2021, so it's time to choose to move over to lxqt or to go somewhere else (debian, maybe). to answer your question https://askubuntu.com/questions/106004/accidentally-clicked-dont-show-this-message-again-how-to-reactivate
<Sew3r5tein> Hello
#lubuntu 2020-07-16
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> doin crazy dev stuff. any ideas @kc2bez ? … ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/dist-packages/PySide2/Qt/lib/libQt5Network.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZdaPvm, version Qt_5
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 710x200) https://i.imgur.com/KkzUPlh.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> currently trying to build and run another DE.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> checking the code it had to do with bindings and pyqt5... i had to override stuff by removing it. similar story here?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Somewhat difficult to tell but it looks like you need to install a python module or two.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [Somewhat difficult to tell but it looks like you need to install a python module …], Always unlucky with PySide2
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> with the current assuming we have Qt 5.15 it's a hell of a mess.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And considering idk what the plan is for Qt 5.15 and 20.10/Debian Unstable (atm) then that'd require patching it for specific debian to enforce an override
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> now.. there is Side2
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> another module
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ugh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i minus well see how it's going with JADE or try again another day or something
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i'd rather see a success of JADE in manjaro first then in debian
<vishu> hi i am a newbie i installed lubuntu 20.04 few days back. im tryin to intall nitroshare but have dificulties with it
<vishu> file:///home/vishu/nitroshare/PKGBUILDfile:///home/vishu/nitroshare/qt-5.11.patch
<vishu> i have extracted these two files and i dont know what to do further
<lubot> <nihal697> @vishu [<vishu> hi i am a newbie i installed lubuntu 20.04 few days back. im tryin to in …], Is the original package a .deb file?
<zqf> 你好，有人在吗？
<lubot> <nihal697> @zqf [<zqf> 你好，有人在吗？], Please speak english
<zqf> ok
<zqf> su: Authentication failure
<zqf> how to deal with
<lubot> <aptghetto> @zqf [<zqf> su: Authentication failure], That is normal and expected. The password of root is deactivated.
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can use sudo -i
<zqf> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<zqf> after use sudo -i
<lubot> <aptghetto> The user is not in the sudo group
<zqf> will you tell me how to add in the sudo group
<Jimmy164> Hello?
<guiverc> G'day Jimmy164, if you have a Lubuntu Support question please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient, people will respond when they are able)..  For non support chat though please use #lubuntu-offtopic
<jimmy190> Hello
<jimmy190> I am trying to install Lubuntu 18.10, 32-bit version on my old pc computer (it has a Palermo 90nm Amd cpu and 518MB or Ram). After using Rufus to render my flash drive bootable, I couldn't find a usb boot option from my Bios, so i installed acustom extended bios menu where I was able to boot lubuntu. I chose language, and pressed enter on Run
<jimmy190> Lubuntu. But after that, a black screen appears than automatically runs some commands, and i get a print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0
<jimmy190> This is where my system prompt and installation stops. How can I fix this?
<andriana20> Hello?
<andriana20> Can someone assist me?
<guiverc> @jimmy190 Lubuntu 18.10 is EOL or end-of-life
<andriana20> What is that supposed to mean?
<guiverc> andriana20, just ask your question (try and keep to a single line), people will reply when they can  (my last line was to prior question)
<andriana20> Sorry guys, this is jimmy (i got disconnected and had to create a new username)
<andriana20> I will repeat my problem : I am trying to install Lubuntu 18.10, 32-bit version on my old pc computer (it has a Palermo 90nm Amd cpu and 518MB or Ram). After using Rufus to render my flash drive bootable, I couldn't find a usb boot option from my Bios, so i installed acustom extended bios menu where I was able to boot lubuntu. I chose language, and
<andriana20> pressed enter on Run Lubuntu. But after that, a black screen appears than automatically runs some commands, and i get a print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0 This is where my system prompt and installation stops. How can I fix this?
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.10 or the 2018-October release of Lubuntu is end-of-life, it upgraded to 19.04 which itself is EOL now too.  19.10 reaches EOL in a matter of hours.  You don't want to use the EOL software; or if you do, you need to support yourself
<kc2bez> andriana20: You can find the supported release downloads at https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<andriana20> Guys, I've got a critical installation error with my system. It happens no matter whether I use 18.10, or 18.04. My system is 32-bit , and I would appreciate slmeone who could assist me with this specific issue of mine
<guiverc> 512MB of RAM is insufficient to run as a 'live' system AND do installations, which is why the alternate ISO existed (it's last production was 18.04 though)
<guiverc> We don't support EOL software
<andriana20> And How come My system Runs a Windows 7 32-bit OS
<andriana20> ?
<andriana20> Yes, you already informed me you don't support 18.10 . Take this issue as an inquiry of General Sense. Alright?
<guiverc> Okay, with <768MB of RAM you need to use the alternate installer, which was last produced for Lubuntu 18.04 LTS as already stated.
<andriana20> If my system can Run Windows 7 on 518MB of Ram, why It wouldn't run Lubuntu?
<guiverc> Lubuntu will run, but the installer won't run in 512MB of RAM ontop of a 'live' system.  Not even windows 7 runs in a 'live' environment.
<andriana20> What do you mean? 'live'? Did I ever mention that term?
<kc2bez> andriana20: did you use the alternate installer?
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.10 only comes on a 'live' system
<andriana20> So live means , running an OS on top of an already installed one?
<andriana20> Can you define what a live system is?
<guiverc> a 'live' system is a non-installed OS being run, ie. all from memory
<kc2bez> live means running the os from DVD or USB
<andriana20> Alright then, lets suppose that I want to install directly on top of W7, and not demo it. Thats what i tried to do. But i suppose there s no way tk make that happen?
<guiverc> you need to use the alternate ISO if you have <768MB of RAM which you said you have
<andriana20> I mean, the way systems work, any single way I try to install Lubuntu, I will have to run it live first?
<guiverc> no, the alternate ISO doesn't run a 'live' system, it uses the debian installer.
<andriana20> Okay. The alternate ISO exists and will work for all Lubuntu versions?
<guiverc> I've already stated the last alternate ISO was created in April-2018, ie. original 18.04 media only (no .1, no .2, etc)
<andriana20> I am asking that I am shown some understanding. I am not an expert and its my first attempt, ok?
<guiverc> andriana20, https://lubuntu.me/downloads/  scroll down to 18.04.4 Bionic Beaver LTS (LXDE) and you'll see alternate ISOs for x86 (32-bit) & amd64/x86_64 (64-bit)
<guiverc> the alternate ISO is older, so will have 2+ years of updates to install, unlike other media though which has been refreshed 4 times since 2018-april.
<andriana20> I do not have a fettish with any specific Lubuntu version over others. Carrying the limited lnowledge I have for computers, I wanted to install the best possible version which will offer me better system stability than windows 7 do. I just discovered that my cpu instruction set support 64-bit at most. Which Lubuntu version do you best recommend me
<andriana20> to start with? Thanks for the aptience
<andriana20> I just chose 18.10 because of its pretty LDqt. But i have no problem ceding this feature for the better of my system
<andriana20> I also want the best System response (least input and output lag)
<guiverc> It'll depend on your RAM which you've indicated twice+ was 518MB (an unusual size, it's usually 512MB or a power of 2 being binary which is why I read it as 512 sorry).  18.10 is EOL thus not advisable unles syou're offline only.
<andriana20> Yup, i want to revive my friend's 518mb Ram pc
<andriana20> Sorry if my size stating isn t exact, its at 500+ MBs of RAM
<andriana20> An AMD Sempron 3000+ (Palermo 90nm) with an instriction set of 64-bit
<guiverc> the 512Mb is your problem, Lubuntu 18.10 requires more RAM to install as it only came on a 'live' ISO. We cannot help with 18.10 though.
<andriana20> I understand performance is limited, but I want the best lubuntu version for internet browsing and simple everyday use
<andriana20> Alright then, of course I am willing to choose a different version
<andriana20> Do you recommend me to go to 20.04 64-bit or towards an older 32-bit one?
<guiverc> I've already said Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the only options I see, installed via alternate ISO as you have <768MB of RAM  I'd use 32-bit
<guiverc> 64-bit has a slightly larger overhead because each RAM address is double-the-size.. it's a small hit yes, but on such a small RAM, every RAM hit will be noticed.
<guiverc> (non-local addresses anyway, relative addresses will be same size)
<andriana20> I see
<andriana20>  I really liked the ldqt of newer versions
<andriana20> So i guess using 20.04 would be suicidal for my system?
 * guiverc clarified my answer as I saw a flaw, even if you didn't understand it... ie. 32bit is slightly more efficient.  (very slightly)
<guiverc> you don't have enough RAM to boot it I suspect, though even if you could boot, you won't be able to run `calamares` I bet (the installer used by Lubuntu LXQt releases)
<andriana20> it's ok, don't bother with what i looks like i understand guys, i just want to get through with this
<andriana20> Ok. Know anything about the print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0  i got?
<andriana20> Got this even after i disabled my floppy disk drive
<guiverc> I would ignore it, your machine thinks you have a floppy (fd0) but you have no media inserted thus sector cannot be read (ie. no floppy in the drive to read)... how I read your error
<guiverc> I still have some boxes with floppies installed, I ignore the message when I see it
<andriana20> Yeah, but this is where my lubuntu installation prompt stops
<andriana20> And i have to restart my pc
<andriana20> Virtually, this was the only problem i had with i 18.10
<andriana20> So i couldn't innor it really
<andriana20> Ignore*
<guiverc> okay, Calamares has an issue with floppies, it'll try and write the MBR to a floppy if it believes a floppy is present..  It's an issue which has now been fixed, but the fix only just occurred and isn't in any release media (for Lubuntu or any other distro yet either, it's very recent fix)
<guiverc> fix is in calamares 3.2.27 released 9 days ago
<andriana20> Yes, but the problem is that I encounter that problem without even having Booted Lubuntu at all. I am on windows 7
<andriana20> So software fixes are unsuable for an Operating system installation error
<andriana20> Unless there is something i could do to bypass it
<andriana20> I encounter this at the very start of my first Lubuntu boot Attempt
<andriana20> I get the Lubuntu Logo choose language , 4 options (first is Run Lubuntu)
<guiverc> I can't (or won't) help with EOL releases sorry.
<andriana20> And after running lubuntu, a black screen command prompt that runs automatic commands leads me to this error
<andriana20> Yes, but this error can easily occur with 18.04 lts version and i need to combat this error regarless
<guiverc> You are most welcome to use EOL (end of life) software but all security patches are no longer provided by Canonical/Ubuntu community, so responsibility is all on you. Official support options are also closed, as we do not encourage the use of unsupported EOL software. If you're competent enough to back-port all security patches yourself, you won't need support anyway.
<guiverc> 18.04 uses different installers (debian OR ubiquity) to 18.10 so is different
<andriana20> I will see about that. I will be here again if it reoccurs
<andriana20> Is my boot method on point at all?
<andriana20> Used rufus to pass the iso to my flash drive
<guiverc> I don't know your hardware, so any advice I give it won't be worth much
<guiverc> I've also never used rufus to write media either, so cannot help there.
<andriana20> What do you need to know about my hardware?
<andriana20> Rufus is adviced to be used in the official website
<andriana20> What do you mean?
<andriana20> I was introduced to rufus by the lubuntu installation guide
<guiverc> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html is all Ican provide.  (I've never used rufus in my life, never seen it running on a machine even)
<andriana20> Ok, so what is my alternative tested by you?
<guiverc> I've not used it sorry, I use windows maybe twice a year  (i'm lucky)
<andriana20> I ll check it
<andriana20> It's not luck oriented, but choice oriented
<andriana20> So do not worry about running out of luck
<andriana20> Yet you need to understand how windows function so you can advise windows users who want to turn lubuntu
<andriana20> lubuntu seemed to boot just fine using a rufus flash drive
<andriana20> I don't know if it will detect by iso bruning
<andriana20> Anyway
<andriana20> I will try to get it both ways and see ehich one works
<andriana20> Hopefully it gets resolved..!
<andriana20> guiverc still here?
<guiverc> yes, but busy doing things.... I'll respond when I can (like most people in room, or those invisible as on telegram)
<andriana20> guiverc understood. i want to install lubuntu to a friend as  a service. So you understand that I have to make one visit this afternoon, and that i i do not get there prepared with the correct lub version, a properly bootable usb stick and the knowledge to do it, it s one day s work that goes to waste, and repeat tomorrow.. what do you think should
<andriana20> i do
<diogenes_> andriana20, what's the issue?
<andriana20> Its a long story diogenes, we discussed it with guiverc for the last hour . Can you check the chat history?
<diogenes_> andriana20, you can always compress it in 1 sentence.
<andriana20> I will try
<andriana20> Nice name btw, sounds like it came out of Greece, where i come from
<diogenes_> yeah it comes from Sinope )
<andriana20> Sinope?
<andriana20> Sorry, i got off topic
<andriana20> My friend has this old computer (2006 est.)
<diogenes_> and?
<andriana20> Cpu: amd sempron 3000+ palermo 90nm (64-bit) , and 512MB of ram. I booted ubuntu 18.10 (which Yes, i now know is not supported anymore , booted it into rufus properly, and went off to his house. I was trying to get its BIOS to read and boot my flash drive, to no avail. So i installed an extended custom Bios menu (called Free... Something) and i
<andriana20> finally got the LUBUNTU logo. I chose language, then hit Run lubuntu, and after initiating it, i got a black coand prompt that automatically runs commands, and got anprint_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0 error, which pauses the executional, and gets me stuck there. So i have to restart my pc for it to respond. So i couldnt do it all night long
<andriana20> )
<andriana20> His system is currently running windows 7 32-bit
<andriana20> It was a crapshoot
<andriana20> Mobo is Microstar LS-7135 (Socket 940)
<diogenes_> andriana20, first i'd not use rufus but either etcher or win32diskimager, and for such ancient hardware i'd use antiX which is a Greek distro btw.
<andriana20> Will the software used to make my flash drive bootable fix the error?
<andriana20> I was prompted to rufus through the lubuntu inst. guide
<diogenes_> andriana20, i shared what i'd do, you decide to follow or now, everything is a trial and error method, you try and see.
<diogenes_> not*
<andriana20> Is there anything wrong with the lubuntu version I decided to use?
<andriana20> I think booting my rufus flash drive worked fine, right?
<andriana20> I can't imagine how that would be the source of my issue
<diogenes_> Lubunto is for low spec hardware but low spec doesn't necessarily mean old.
<andriana20> Wait, what do you mean?
<diogenes_> and i'd not use rufus.
<andriana20> That lubuntu is not suited for that system?
<andriana20> Ok, which is my best option instead of rufus?
<andriana20> I mean, etcher, win32dmanager, antiX
<andriana20> I want to lock in 1 choice
<diogenes_> andriana20, https://etcher.download/#Download_Your_Copy_Of_Etcher
<guiverc> I tested Lubuntu 18.04, 18.10 & 19.04 on older hardware than yours andriana20 , but always with 1GB ram (or more)
<andriana20> Okay
<andriana20> Oh..
<andriana20> Does that mean..
<andriana20> My ram is insufficient to run it live?
<diogenes_> andriana20, but in any case, even if you are lucky and you install any distro on 512MB or RAM, as soon as you open a webpage in the browser, your system will froze.
<andriana20> Wait a minute. So you're saying i'd rather stay on windows 7 32-bit?
<andriana20> I thought lubuntu optimizes performance and response time for such systems
<diogenes_> is that system running win7? i don't believe.
<guiverc> andriana20, diogenes_ has already given his suggestion (antix),  if lubuntu 18.04 doesn't suit, I'd suggest pure debian
<andriana20> Of course it is
<andriana20> It is nice to hear a second perspective
<andriana20> But i kept your adivce guiverc
<diogenes_> ok then you've been given a few choices already, make up your mind and pick what you think suits you better.
<andriana20> Guys..
<andriana20> This system was purchased about 2006
<andriana20> I mean, it had to run at least one kind of OS
<andriana20> Anyhow
<andriana20> I am asking you guys because of your experience
<andriana20> I get that annoying error
<andriana20> Should I change anything in my methods? Do you know what the problem is?
<andriana20> I at least want to understand what you mean by t
<andriana20> if lubuntu 18.04 doesn't suit, I'd suggest pure debian
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Cpu: amd sempron 3000+ palermo 90nm (64-bit) , and 512MB of ram. I …], Which pc he has?
<lubot> <nihal697> Did you try to enter into boot menu first and then choose the ...wait does that device have uefi?
<andriana20> No, I don't think so
<andriana20> It's got the classic Blue Bios Boot menu
<andriana20> DEL button for Bios, F11 for Setup I think
<andriana20> DEL button for Boot**
<andriana20> Only problem is, I couldn't see my flash hdd as boot device
<andriana20> So i installed an extended bios menu that actually detected it
<andriana20> guiverc I will do what you suggested. Do i Have to do something with my Rufus Flash drive right now to de-Rufus it? Or shall I just delete the files and it's good as new?
<guiverc> I've never used rufus, so cannot advise with rufus
<andriana20> Ok..
<andriana20> Can you give me a quick summary of the process I shall follow? Download the alternate 18.04.4, burn it on my usb stick, and then what do i do on that pc?
<andriana20> Shall i use my extended bios menu again to run from my usb stick.
<andriana20> Or does that installer follow a dofferent process?
<guiverc> andriana20, I haven't used the debian installer in a very long time, I cannot advise sorry. (blue background is all that comes to mind, but i'll be confusing too many installations to be of help).. as for booting, each box is somewhat different & I don't know your box.
<guiverc> in your case, I'd do a VM install on a local machine now, or before you go... so you're familiar with it...
<andriana20> Its alright
<andriana20> If the process goes smooth, i dont mind first time encounters
<andriana20> Its just that print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0 i m afraid
<andriana20> Imagine a full screen command prompt, that the system is running commands on its own and ends up print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0
<andriana20> And stays there indefinitely
<guiverc> I think that's just a message, not your issue..  the last message written before your issue.  but opinion only
<andriana20> What do you mean by the last message before your issue?
<guiverc> different messages (warnings etc) get printed... they are not always the error that kills the install/program, but clues as to where it is (what it had done), more than the problem itself..
<andriana20> Hey
<andriana20> By the way, i ran a performance test on my main pc and it stated that it is suffering from excessive memory paging
<andriana20> Isn't it odd?
<andriana20> I got 4 gb of ram
<andriana20>  Hi guiverc
<andriana20> Sorry, which burning software did you recommend me to use? Chat history expired
<guiverc> a browser can show all chat history; https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/07/16/%23lubuntu.txt, I don't think I've ever written an ISO from windows
<andriana20> Diogenes suggested me 3 programs
<andriana20> I think antix and 2 other
<andriana20> I'll check it out, thx
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> guiverc I will do what you suggested. Do i Have to do something wit …], U need to format it manually.
<andriana20> Lubot So rufus is excluded?
<andriana20> Oh, got it
<diogenes_> andriana20, ISO writing software: 1. Etcher you can find it here: https://etcher.download/#Download_Your_Copy_Of_Etche 2. win32diskimager - https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ and anitX is NOT a burning software, antiX is a Linux Distribution same as Lubuntu but it's based on Debian.
<andriana20> diogenes_ alright, that helped quite well
<lubot> <nihal697> @guiverc [<guiverc> a browser can show all chat history; https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/0 …], U want to install windows or linux?
<andriana20> lubot lubuntu
<andriana20> Check my pc specs
<andriana20> Its ancient
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> lubot lubuntu], Rufus or etcher.
<andriana20> Lubot ok
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Check my pc specs], I dont need to.
<lubot> <nihal697> And you might want to try to boot from  a usb as well if you have one. An sdcard with at least 4gb memory will also work
<andriana20> Lubot do you know what causes print_req_error io error dev fd0 sector 0 every time i initiated a lubuntu 18.10 installation from bios?
<andriana20> I did it using rufus on my usb drive
<andriana20> My default boot menu couldn t detect the usb stick, so I used an extended bios menu and it booted
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Lubot do you know what causes print_req_error io error dev fd0 sect …], 1. Who is lubot? … 2. Try to quote the msg or mention the person you are referring for clarity
<andriana20> Ok
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> My default boot menu couldn t detect the usb stick, so I used an ex …], Are things like secure boot disabled?
<andriana20> I am not refering to any message or me tion
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> I am not refering to any message or me tion], Still, if you dont do that i dont get any notification so i never know if u replied .
<lubot> <nihal697> Makes sense?
<andriana20> Your question is on point, and I have to answer that I did not check
<andriana20> I did not disable secure boot manually
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Your question is on point, and I have to answer that I did not chec …], Check. And you arent quoting still
<andriana20> I am not familiar with this chat
<andriana20> Lubot is it ok now?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> I am not familiar with this chat], Just swipe from right to left on a msg to quote the msg. … Or use @ and then username to mention the person
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Lubot is it ok now?], Who tf is lubot lol
<andriana20> @lubot for some reason swiping isnt working
<andriana20> @lubot so thats all that can be done
<diogenes_> andriana20, it's not lubot, lubot is just a robot, not a humab being, when you see something like this: Lubot <nihal697> then, the person name is actually nihal697 and not Lubot.
<diogenes_> human*
<andriana20> Damn
<andriana20> Got me confused as hell
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @lubot for some reason swiping isnt working], My username is nihal697 … Who tf is lubot lmao
<lubot> <nihal697> @diogenes_> andriana20, it's not lubot, lubot is just a robot, not a humab being, when you see something like this: Lubot <nihal697 [<diogenes_> andriana20, it's not lubot, lubot is just a robot, not a humab being …], Thanks
<andriana20> Nihal just try to give me an easy time here, its the firs time i use this chat
<diogenes_> and nihal697 doesn't know about lubot either because he is probably in telegram chat and not on IRC.
<andriana20> Ok
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Nihal just try to give me an easy time here, its the firs time i us …], I m not even mocking or yelling, just helping you out so i might help you out.
<lubot> <nihal697> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> and nihal697 doesn't know about lubot either because he is probably …], Yep.
<lubot> <nihal697> Did you check for secure boot?
<andriana20> @nihal697 i am not on telegram, so no swipe function here, Plus you are not included in mention list cause u re from telegram
<andriana20> Can we get to the issue now?
<andriana20> How do I do that?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 i am not on telegram, so no swipe function here, Plus you …], Just mention @nihal697 like you did now whenever you are referring to me. Thats okay as well.
<andriana20> I read somewhere that I should do that, but dodn't do it eventually
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> How do I do that?], In boot settings there shud be an option named secure boot
<lubot> <nihal697> Shud be disabled
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> I read somewhere that I should do that, but dodn't do it eventually], Nice
<andriana20> @nihal697 yes, nice
<andriana20> @nihal697 how do I navigate to secure boot disabling?
<diogenes_> secure boot in 2006?
<andriana20> My mobo is MS-7135 socket 939
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 how do I navigate to secure boot disabling?], When you boot the pc, press the key that takes you to boot settings. I dont know the key for your pc
<lubot> <nihal697> Cud be f9 , f10 or esc
<lubot> <nihal697> Or somethimg else
<andriana20> @nihal697 I have already accesed my setup nd bios, thats not the problem
<andriana20> @nihal697 I said AFTER BOOTING LUBUNTU FROM MY FLASH DRIVE, it gave me this damn req Error
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 I said AFTER BOOTING LUBUNTU FROM MY FLASH DRIVE, it gave …], When exactly? While checking the drive? … Did you do a system check on usb for errors?
<lubot> <nihal697> Before booting it up
<andriana20> Yes i did a memory test
<andriana20> I mean
<andriana20> @nihal697 It gets me to this blue Lubuntu menu, it says Start Lubuntu, check disc for defects, Test memory and Boot from first hard disk
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Yes i did a memory test], Memory test it said? … I mean the test After booting the usb when you choose to reboot into lubuntu
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 It gets me to this blue Lubuntu menu, it says Start Lubun …], Check disc for defects
<lubot> <nihal697> Did u run that?
<andriana20> @nihal697 I press Start Lubuntu, I get a black full screen command prompt, some commands are executed, then it transitions to a new same one, and i get that error and get stuck st that unfinished command
<andriana20> So it never boots
<andriana20> Lubuntu never starts
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 I press Start Lubuntu, I get a black full screen command …], Do  a disc check first
<andriana20> I get stuck at that black screen with commands executed
<andriana20> What disk check?
<lubot> <nihal697> It shows you if the bootable was created properly
<andriana20> My disk is fine
<lubot> <nihal697> check disc for defects
<lubot> <nihal697> Jesus fuckin christ
<andriana20> Wait
<andriana20> Jesus won't help
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> My disk is fine], Its not the disk but the check for yoor bootable.
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Jesus won't help], Looks like he technically cant
<lubot> <nihal697> Now do a disk check thn whininh
<andriana20> @nihal697 version 18.10 which i attempted to install i am unsure if it had the option check disc for defects. The other 3 were definitely included
<guiverc> In https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/_images/boot_installer.png it's the third option in the menu, it validates your write to media
<andriana20> Yes
<andriana20> Thats where i read the options from
<andriana20> I cant exactly remember if they were the exact same yesterday
<andriana20> There were 4 options, not 5!
<andriana20> Because these options differ from lubuntu version to another
<lubot> <nihal697> Its better u just boot it up and see now?
<guiverc> andriana20, the options can vary on your hardware... so may differ slightly despite you booting the same thumb-drive on multiple boxes..
<andriana20> Right now i am not at my friends computer
<lubot> <nihal697> Ping when you are at it
<andriana20> Besides, i erased version 18.10 as guiverc told me
<lubot> <nihal697> Cuz blind guessing + theory not gonna lead us anywhere
<andriana20> And booted 18.04 alternative imagine on my usb stick just now
<andriana20> Alright
<guiverc> the logo will be different for 18.04, but otherwise it'll be ~same (though I'm not sure the alternate installer has that option now)
<lubot> <nihal697> Doesnt matter which version you boot up, our concern is to boot it up.
<andriana20> @nihal697 i will be there in exactly 2 hours and 30 mins
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 i will be there in exactly 2 hours and 30 mins], I hope im free at that time. But make sure to check disk before booting up. It shud be somewhere in the screen if not upfront
<andriana20> @nihal697 guiverc told me not to install 18.10 because the system's RAM 512MB won't be able to boot version 18.10
<lubot> <nihal697> In fact u shud check disk before installing any os
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 guiverc told me not to install 18.10 because the system's …], Cant comment on that really as i have nver tried it on 512 mb ram personally but 2gb one.
<lubot> <nihal697> Still if you wanna try you can create two bootables
<lubot> <nihal697> Or just use the older
<andriana20> @nihal697 He said that 18.10 uses an installer that cannot be booted Live on such a small Ram bandwith
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 He said that 18.10 uses an installer that cannot be boote …], As i said, i have no idea. I just personally test myself in the name of hope.
<lubot> <nihal697> Its ur choice
<andriana20> @nihal697 And that only Alternate image isos such as 18.04 bypass the live running and directly install
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 And that only Alternate image isos such as 18.04 bypass t …], Hm
<andriana20> @nihal697 Is that corrent?
<andriana20> @nihal697 I shall also download telegram to show you pictures too
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 Is that corrent?], Corrent?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 I shall also download telegram to show you pictures too], Sure.
<andriana20> @nihal697 Correct*
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 Correct*], Oh. … I have no idea about that to be honest. You can cross check it by web searching.
<lubot> <nihal697> Or can try yourself as booting doesnt harm
<andriana20> Sure
<andriana20> @nihal697 Try myself what?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 Try myself what?], Booting both to see what happens.
<andriana20> Ok, but as I said, i have no access to that computer right now
<andriana20> We will check it in 2:30 hrs
<andriana20> Are you guys in usa?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Ok, but as I said, i have no access to that computer right now], Doesnt make any difference . U can do it whenever its available
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Are you guys in usa?], I m in pajeetland
<andriana20> @nihal697 Oh, sweeden?
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 Oh, sweeden?], Nah. Pajeetland is a country
<andriana20> That's funny
<lubot> <nihal697> Where pajeets are originally from
<lubot> <nihal697> Whats funny ?
<andriana20> No such country exists
<andriana20> It's a pity to be hide the soviety you live in
<andriana20> But i am a computer science student, I know how this community fonds hoding locstions etc
<andriana20> Or better yet this anonymity complex
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> No such country exists], It does.
<andriana20> Sure
<andriana20> Maybe in a meme fantasy world
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> Maybe in a meme fantasy world], No. Search for pajeets online.
<andriana20> Until then, let's keep using our national Telecommunications services to get online
<andriana20> @nihal697 So, that would make you Indian
<andriana20> Or a troller
<andriana20> Lel
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal697 So, that would make you Indian], Ah yes, our old name.
<iffraff> Hi, I have an app that starts up a browser.  Some how i knows the worst place to put it and the worst size to make it :)  Is there any way to at least influence where the browser starts up?  e.g. I have two monitors.  I'd just be happy if it started on the left monitor.  I feel like it used to as well.  Any thoughts appreciated
<iffraff> This may seem tivial, but the app is an e2e test runner so I'm spawing browsers over and over when I'm developing and its super frustrating.
<iffraff> Perhaps this isn't the right group. should I post this in ubuntu-offtopic?
<iffraff> or somewhere else even?
<ardag> hi
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This would be the correct group ish
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> You should look for default application or preferred applications
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> There you should hopefully or maybe have an option to do so.
<iffraff> lubot: :) in the ubuntu settings right? not the test runner?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> are you testing/using lubuntu or ubuntu?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It also depends what Desktop Environment you're using.
<iffraff> I'm using ubuntu 20.04
<iffraff> I don't see anyting helpful in settings, perhaps in "tweaks"
<ardag> same im use too
<iffraff> lubot: I don't see anything in settings.  I thought this is a long shot.
<iffraff> Here's a more interesting question perhaps
<iffraff> I'm running ubuntu 20.04.  I have a bluetooth ear thing.  The system is picking up the bluetooth headset as a speacker but does not recognize the microphone.  Does anyone know how I could get it to register?
<Munsko> iffraff, it does not show you the microphone?
<Munsko> i mean, it does not appear in the list
<iffraff> Munsko: so in settings no,  the ear piece shows up in speakers list but not in mic list
<Munsko> the microphone is separated or its with the ear thing?
<iffraff> it's all one tiny little ear bud thing.  Like an apple ear ...thing, but way cheaper
<Munsko> hmm, i see
<Munsko> have you tried conenct it with another device?
<Munsko> (like a phone)
<Munsko> just to be sure that the problem is that dont work in the pc(or if the problem is the ear thing)
<iffraff> well, no, I should have thoguth of that.  I'll give that a try.  One moment
<iffraff> yep works on my phone
<Munsko> so the problem is on the pc
<Munsko> what application you use to connect via usb?
<Munsko> (you can check that in the package manager searching for "bluetooth")
<iffraff> just native, whatever comes with bluetooth.  I just got to bluetooth settings, pair, then go to sound setting and test.
<Munsko> there's various applications
<Munsko> thats why i ask
<iffraff> Arrgg, I'm sorry I was mistaken, the ear piece DOES show up under mic but it does not show any sound coming through, by which I mean ther's a litte "progress bar" that should bounce when it hears sound
<iffraff> yes I will check the application one sec
<iffraff> er,  what would the command be for apt-get?
<Munsko> so it does not recognize the speaker
<Munsko> check it on graphical package manager
<Munsko> if you have it
<Munsko> like synaptic, muon, etc
<Munsko> you will find it on the menu
<iffraff> sorry, no it recognizes both the speaker and the mic, however when testing the in the sound settings, speaker works but mic does not.
<Munsko> i see, so it recognizes but dont seems to work
<Munsko> you app is blueman?
<Munsko> (since you are in gnome,that should be the default i think)
<iffraff> so in the "Ubuntu Software" gui under installed it does not show any bluetooth stuff.  when I search for bluetooth it only shows stuff under "explore"  is there a cli command I could use/
<Munsko> hmm
<Munsko> what you see when you search for "blueman"?
<Munsko> its a bluetooth program
<iffraff> so it says "no applications found"
<iffraff> perhaps blueman is not updated for 20.04?
<Munsko> no
<apt-ghetto> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (focal), package size 639 kB, installed size 3003 kB
<Munsko> check if you have another program like ubuntu software
<Munsko> like synapic package manager
<Munsko> and check it there
<Munsko> i never liked the ubuntu software center
<Munsko> but i can guide yourself in that one since im in lubuntu, not ubuntu
<Munsko> cant*
<Munsko> so check if you have another program for package maager like the synaptic
<iffraff> I don't seem to. I never liked it either, I usually just go commnad line  maybe I can search for it via apt-get
<Munsko> hmm
<Munsko> i discourage that, and more if you dont are sure of what you are using
<Munsko> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu5 (focal), package size 606 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<Munsko> i sugget you install synaptic
<Munsko> using the ubuntu software manager
<Munsko> and then check "blueman" there
<Munsko> its very useful application
<iffraff> mmm, is that spelled correctly? I'm just getting "Validity fingerprint Sensors Linux Tools"
<iffraff> so here's what I have in apt for bluetooth ( I hope this dosn't blow up irc )
<iffraff> gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0/focal,now 3.34.1-1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<iffraff> gnome-bluetooth/focal,now 3.34.1-1 amd64 [installed]
<iffraff> libbluetooth3/focal,now 5.53-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<iffraff> libgnome-bluetooth13/focal,now 3.34.1-1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<iffraff> pulseaudio-module-bluetooth/focal-updates,now 1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.3 amd64 [installed]
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> maybe you could try search with apt "blueman"
<Munsko> that application have more options i think
<Munsko> you get that message from the ubuntu sofware center?(validity fingerprint...)
<apt-ghetto> !paste | iffraff
<ubottu> iffraff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iffraff> apt has synaptic - Graphical package manager
<iffraff> more evidence that the Ubuntu Software gui is .. no bueno
<Munsko> you should install synaptic
<Munsko> with apt
<Munsko> and then check for "bluetooth" in that app
<Munsko> synaptic is a safe thing btw
<Munsko> it was included in older versions of ubuntu
<Munsko> but someway they quite it on the base setup
<Munsko> from the*
<iffraff> in process
<iffraff> right so yes ther eare lots of entries under bluetooth.  including bluemon ( with an o ), bluetooth ( from ubuntu )
<iffraff> and bluedevil  KDE Bluetooth stach
<Munsko> blueman is there?
<Munsko> check if its installed or not
<iffraff> yea, it's ther too but maybe because I just installed it using apt :)
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> so you have it now?
<Munsko> try check your problem with that app
<Munsko> you will find it as "Bluetooth Manager"
<iffraff> HA!  so "bluetooth manager" has nothing, nor blueman and bluetooth just has the system settings BUT now the ding dang thing works!  so perhaps installing blueman installed som drivers:)
<iffraff> yay!  thank you Munsko
<Munsko> iffraff, now it works?
<iffraff> yep! :)
<Munsko> so you are using blueman or the one from before?
<iffraff> So what I did was was apt install blueman ( and also synaptic ) then paired my device went to sound settings check mic and the sound did register when I spoke.
<iffraff> sooo who knows :)
<Munsko> i see, the important thing is that works
<Munsko> if you have any other problem, you can ask here or #ubuntu, which is the official channel for ubuntu and have a lot of people(you have more chance of get your answer there if you use ubuntu)
<iffraff> cool thanks.  I didn't even notice the l until you mentioned it.  This channel came default with Quassel.  Thanks again for you help.
<iffraff> Actually do you have any thoughts on my earlier quiestion re: where the browser spawns?
<apt-ghetto> With Gnome, I think, the browser opens on the monitor, where the mouse pointer is.
<Munsko> iffraff,  i dont have idea about that, sorry
<iffraff> Munsko: ok, thanks.
<iffraff> apt-ghetto: I tried that but I don't think it works in this case
<iffraff> so I have an app that ( actually a test runner, and the test runner ) opens the browser.  I have the test runner gui in the left screen, and the mouse focused in the left screen and the browser starts in the right window
<iffraff> right screen
<apt-ghetto> iffraff: With test runner you mean something like Selenium?
<iffraff> yes, except it's called cypres and iT"S WAY BETTER :)  it does not use selenium under the hood
<apt-ghetto> I am not a tester, but I guess, the frameworks normally are run on servers without graphical environment. It is enough to get the results of the test.
<iffraff> yes, but in development the gui is supppper helpful.  If you are a fullstack or front end dev you should really check it out
<iffraff> then figure out the browser location issue and let me know :)
<andriana20> Guys
<andriana20> I am in dire need for help
<andriana20> Could someone assist me please?
<akem> Ask your question.
<andriana20> I just installed my Lubuntu 18.04 , 32-bit
<andriana20> It was all nice and set, i even downloaded some updates for the software that the system adviced me to
<andriana20> But i had one issue with my resolution. It was stuck at 640*480
<andriana20> So i searched online, and i did the following
<andriana20> The system didn t offer me a resolution choice
<andriana20> Through screen preferences
<andriana20> So I opened the terminal and hit
<andriana20> sudo nano etc/default/grub
<andriana20> Then i searched the line # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)#GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<andriana20> And changed it to # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<andriana20> I saved the file
<andriana20> And then hit sudo update-grub
<andriana20> It looked like it worked perfectly
<andriana20> I went again at preferences, and now I could choose 1280*720 , 72 hz (my screen default)
<andriana20> So i click on it, and then click on save changes
<andriana20> Then for some reason, the screen doesnt change resolution, the choice locks on 640*480 again, despite the file staying on its change form
<akem> You don't have to change the file /etc/default/grub afaik.
<andriana20> So I normally turn off my computer, and now every time I turn it on, lubuntu won't even boot up
<akem> Do you run the system right now?
<akem> Ha...
<andriana20> It stays on a black screen, with a text input prompt kndefinitely
<andriana20> Did I mess up?
<andriana20> One user said that helped him
<andriana20> ... i dont understand what went wrong here
<andriana20> Hello?
<akem> Well, yeah. You probably need to  manually enter the commands to boot. It will be faster if you just reinstall. The other option is to boot from a live USB and undo the modifications / update grub but it's a bit annoying, you have to chroot etc IIRC...boot repair may work...Just wipe it off and reinstall, then come back for the screen resolution but don't touch anything that has to do with grub.
<andriana20> Sorry, but this computer is on 512MB of ram, so i cant run any live OS
<andriana20> I used the 18.04 alternative iso
<apt-ghetto> Do you see the Grub menu?
<andriana20> Maybe I can now, idk
<akem> Reinstalling will be much faster than messing with the system again.
<andriana20> I see an empty black screen with only a text promot
<andriana20> And i cannot type anything
<andriana20> This is where i end up after the booting of my mobo ends (press del for boot menu and f11 for setup)
<akem> Only 512 MB of RAM ? :X
<andriana20> Yes
<andriana20> I was running windows 7 32bit originally
<andriana20> What should i do now?
<andriana20> It's a 2006 pc, and lubuntu worked perfectly
<andriana20> Until THIS haplened
<andriana20> happened*
<akem> I would reinstall, but 512 MB is low even for LUbuntu. Can't you add another 512 MB more?
<andriana20> At the moment, i need to reboot the system sir
<apt-ghetto> If you press CTRL + ALT + F5 do you get a login prompt?
<andriana20> It is my friends pc and i dont want to hand him this thing
<andriana20> No i dont
<apt-ghetto> If it is your friend, then I never would hand this thing, unless the friend owns a computer museum.
<andriana20> It says No caching mode page found
<akem> :)
<andriana20> Assuming drive cache: write through
<andriana20> The only thing that matters is to deliver back a functional computer ffs
<akem> You'll waist your time, just reinstall.
<andriana20> Ok, restart pc?
<andriana20> Fuck
<andriana20> I forgot
<apt-ghetto> !language | andriana20
<ubottu> andriana20: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<andriana20> I booted lubuntu through an extended bios menu on windows 7
<andriana20> Which doesnt exist anymore as i installed lubuntu clear
<andriana20> Cause the bios wouldnt detect my flash drive
<andriana20> How can i get my default bios to boot from my usb flash drive?
<akem> Try another USB stick, or maybe you have a DVD on that machine?
<andriana20> Its not the stick's issue
<andriana20> This is the stick i install lubuntu in the first llace
<andriana20> Its the fact that the default bios of my system cant find my usb i think
<andriana20> Wait
<andriana20> When i get into boot menu, it only has Floppy, Hard Disk and CDROM choices
<andriana20> No usb hdd
<andriana20> .......
<akem> Double check your BIOS boot options/order, you may also have a FX keys like F9 or F11 etc at bootime that will pop up the boot drive option.
<andriana20> Can i do some bios settings to counter that?
<akem> Go look into your bios with your stick plugged maybe.
<andriana20> Advanced bios features
<andriana20> Boot Sequence
<andriana20> 1st boot device gives me the following choices: Floppy, ls120, hard disk, CDROM, Zip, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, LEGACY LAN, DISABLED
<andriana20> Hello?
<akem> I would try USB-CDROM and then USB-FDD :X
<akem> But it may not work i think you need USB-HDD.
<akem> You'll probably have to boot with something else.
<andriana20> Damn
<andriana20> Even after i changed these, it still gives me the same boot options
<andriana20> I have messed up
<andriana20> Ugh
<akem> It's old hardware.
<akem> You gotta boot with an oldschool Linux CD.
<andriana20> I need it back working man
<akem> Like Knoppix for example.
<andriana20> But cd only has 700mb of capacity
<akem> Yeah.
<andriana20> I cant use lubuntu on it
<akem> But even if you boot Knoppix, i don't know how you could install LUbuntu from there :P
<andriana20> Is there any lubuntu version lowwr than 700mb?
<andriana20> An iso?
<akem> You still have the option to reinstall Win7.
<andriana20> How?
<apt-ghetto> You can download for example the Gentoo minimal installation cd and boot from it, then chroot into the installed Lubuntu, fix the problems and reboot
<akem> No idea. Check the download section.
<apt-ghetto> Important is that the architecture of the iso is the same as the installed systemd
<akem> It can be a bit tricky if you don't know about Linux tho.
<andriana20> I have no idea about linux
<andriana20> It is the first time
<apt-ghetto> And your friend does know Linux?
<andriana20> Why can i just not boot it from my flash drive . Ffs
<andriana20> No guys. Its a damn 2005 pc that i promised to make run smoothly
<andriana20> Using lubuntu
<andriana20> Now its all fcked up
<akem> Easiest for you is to get a Win7 install CD.
<akem> :P
<andriana20> You mean buy it?
<akem> You can download from the internet if you don't have it, you just need the license key.
<andriana20> I ll have to . Yes
<apt-ghetto> Win7 is out of support, it might be a bit difficult to find an official download for it.
<andriana20> I dont xare
<andriana20> Care
<andriana20> I have to
<andriana20> One way ay another
<akem> Look for a torrent...But your OEM key may not work with all versions. Anyway it's offtopic now :X
<akem> Good luck with your machine ;)
<andriana20> I ve found no luck until now
<andriana20> Right now I am steps back from where it all started
<andriana20> I just wanted a normal screen resolution
<andriana20> Oh
<apt-ghetto> 640x480 is a normal screen resolution
<andriana20> Maybe i got lucky
<andriana20> Not for this sytem
<andriana20> It now says GNU GRUB version 2.02
<apt-ghetto> Then press the key "E"
<andriana20> AND 4 CHOICES: UBUNTU, ADVANCES OPTIONS FOR UBUNTU, MEMORY TEST(MEMTEST86+), MEMORY TEST (MEMTEST86+, SERIAL CONSOLE 115200)
<andriana20> Use the up and down keys to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS,
<andriana20> 'e' to edit commands before booting or 'c' for a command line
<andriana20> What should I do now??
<apt-ghetto> Press e and then you can edit
<andriana20> Ok
<andriana20> Now??
<andriana20> setparams 'Ubuntu'
<andriana20> recordfail, load_video, gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode, insmod gzio etc
<apt-ghetto> what shows the line with "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-....."?
<andriana20> Nothing, its just text editing
<apt-ghetto> Surprisingly, I know that
<andriana20> If [  x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
<andriana20> Insmod part_msdos
<andriana20> Insmod ext2
<andriana20> Set root='hd0,msdos1'
<andriana20> If [z$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ] then search --nofloppy --fs-uuid --setroot --hint-bios=hd0, msdos1 --\
<andriana20> I need to upload some oictures
<andriana20> Here https://ibb.co/09Txd67
<andriana20> This is what k see
<andriana20> And it has some more text
<andriana20> https://ibb.co/cc4sYr8
<andriana20> Can you see it?
<andriana20> Is this any help?
<apt-ghetto> Everything looks good and normal
<andriana20> Thank fck
<apt-ghetto> You can delete the words "quiet splash" on the line with linux
<apt-ghetto> and boot with F10, so you should see some kernel messages
<andriana20> Ok so wait
<andriana20> After i delete quiet splash, ro and $vt should have 1 space bar between?
<apt-ghetto> yes
<andriana20> Because ro and quiet has 2 space bars between
<apt-ghetto> it does not matter
<andriana20> Ok
<andriana20> Now which bytton to save?
<apt-ghetto> F10
<andriana20> Ok
<andriana20> Welcome to ubuntu
<andriana20> Many OK
<andriana20> fck
<andriana20> Back at the same page
<andriana20> Take a look
<andriana20> https://ibb.co/p4s6V8V
<andriana20> After all those commands ran
<andriana20> I am back here again
<apt-ghetto> wait five minutes
<andriana20> Ok
<apt-ghetto> maybe you hear the harddisk?
<andriana20> Uh
<andriana20> I wouldnt say so.. :(
<apt-ghetto> And after 5 minutes, press CTRL + ALT + F5
<apt-ghetto> If you get a login prompt, you can try to login
<andriana20> I m waiting
<andriana20> I ll try it now
<andriana20> Ctrl alt f5 does nothing
<andriana20> Damn..
<apt-ghetto> You can consider your project successfully failed
<Munsko> andriana20, what about install windows xp with some cds?
<andriana20> I can consider i ve already considered that
<Munsko> i mean, ask somebody to burn a xp iso in 2 or 3 cd
<andriana20> Munsko thats what i will do
<Munsko> then you could use your program to install lubuntu
<andriana20> Yeah..
<apt-ghetto> Windows XP? Why not Windows 95 or Win 3.11?
<Munsko> apt-ghetto, i dont see older windows versions good to conect to internet
<Munsko> i mean, it could not recognize some hardware or drivers
<andriana20> I did not originally have xp
<andriana20> But windows 7
<apt-ghetto> Munsko: But you see Win XP good to connect to the Internet?
<Munsko> i think its a bit more "modern" in that way
<andriana20> W7 32bit
<Munsko> when w95 was released i think the internet was 56k
<apt-ghetto> Every Windows system out of support should never see an active Internet connection
<Munsko> of course not
<Munsko> but between that and cant use a pc
<andriana20> What the hell team
<apt-ghetto> You can use a pc without internet, no problem
<Munsko> yes, of course
<andriana20> Yes guys
<Munsko> but the idea here is install xp to install again ubuntu
<andriana20> But the piece of software i used to extend my bios menu
<andriana20> Was run on windows 7
<Munsko> then you could try burn windows 7 in some cds
<Munsko> with the help of another pc
<andriana20> I said before, my bios cannot even access my usb flash drive
<andriana20> So any os i install until i get to w7 has to be in a CD-r size
<Munsko> but you said that cd was an option iirc
<andriana20> It is an option
<andriana20> But only cds
<apt-ghetto> andriana20: Arch Linux or Gentoo
<apt-ghetto> Both without a graphical user interface, but good to learn
<andriana20> Once i get windows, i can download that software and install lubuntu again
<andriana20> Guys, the pc is not mine. Right now i am not at home. This has to happen within a logic time frame
<andriana20> I am not looking to learn how to program right now
<Munsko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Munsko> theres a version called "alternate"
<andriana20> Ok
<Munsko> which is 722mb
<andriana20> But i want lubuntu
<Munsko> its lubuntu
<andriana20> It only has 512mb of ram
<andriana20> Oh, ok
<andriana20> Got to reach a pc and find a cd
<andriana20> Cd-r or cd-rw?
<Munsko> no idea about that
<apt-ghetto> cd-r  is better
<apt-ghetto> and burn it slowly to avoid errors
<andriana20> Can someone give me a link of this chat history llg?
<andriana20> I dont want to lose the link u sent me, i m on a phone
<Munsko> just a minute
<andriana20> Oh, wait a minute.
<andriana20> Once i install 16.04, will i be able to go back to 18.04 ?
<apt-ghetto> 16.04 is out of support
<apt-ghetto> Take 18.04 or let it be
<Munsko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<andriana20> How will I take18.04 if i can only install through a cd rom?
<Munsko> thats the 18.04
<Munsko> 715mb
<andriana20> That was the one i installed today!!!
<Munsko> the logs arent updated
<andriana20> i already have that!!
<Munsko> so it will dont show this mssg
<Munsko> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23lubuntu.html
<andriana20> Will it fit in a cd r???
<Munsko> but there it is
<andriana20> Fk
<andriana20> 715mb equals.. 0.7 gb
<Munsko> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/07/16/%23lubuntu.txt
<Munsko> thats another, more secure link
<Munsko> i remember you could install some things in a hard drive via another pc
<Munsko> something called "slave hard drive"
<Munsko> dont rememebr right the name
<Munsko> the idea is connect your hard drive to another pc and do the instalation via that one
<andriana20> But i cannot bring the whole system here
<andriana20> Besides, what use could it be if the slave pc doesnt even run on an os?
<Munsko> you could format the disk
<Munsko> install an OS from the master pc to the slave hard disk
<andriana20> No way i can bring two pc s in that room
<Munsko> without having your cd or bios problem
<Munsko> you need just to use the disk
<andriana20> Only with a laptop
<Munsko> extract the hard disk i think
<andriana20> Munsko can you add me so we dont losebtouch?
<andriana20> On instagram
<Munsko> https://appuals.com/how-to-install-windows-10-on-external-hard-drive/
<Munsko> i think thats some type of guide
<Munsko> but i dont have ide how to do it
<Munsko> idea*
<andriana20> Can i not install windows 7 on a cd?
<Munsko> i dont see it possible
<Munsko> iso is more bigger than 700mb i think
<Munsko> like 3 or 4GB
<andriana20> Maybe find a way to fit 715mb?
<Munsko> i dont think so
<Munsko> try check that link
<andriana20> Something that could be removed from it?
<Munsko> if you can extract your hard disk
<Munsko> you could try somebody install the os froma nother pc
<Munsko> then plug it back in your pc
<Munsko> but not sure if it will work
<andriana20> @munso hello
<andriana20> Munsko hello
<andriana20> I returned
<Munsko> hey
<andriana20> Is there any chance the disk driver is stated as cd rom but in fact also support dvd
<Munsko> im not sure about that
<andriana20> Because I can't really make out how windows 7 were installed there in the first place!!
<andriana20> I m sure it originally was windows xp, the commercial os of 2005
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> but theres some OS that comes with a bunch of cds
<Munsko> like 3 cds
<Munsko> they could have installed it that way
<andriana20> He did an unofficial format
<andriana20> Dont think they used 3 cds
<andriana20> Can i install ubuntu on 2cds??
<Munsko> thats a good question
<Munsko> maybe they use a dvd cd
<Munsko> with another pc
<andriana20> What is a dvd cd??
<Munsko> and put the hard drive in that one
<Munsko> DVD disk, sorry
<andriana20> No way
<andriana20> Its a 72 gb hdd
<andriana20> If he changed it, it would be bigger
<andriana20> Its the default hdd from 2005
<Munsko> i mean, used the disk in another computer that have a DVD reader
<Munsko> hard drive*
<andriana20> Too complicated
<andriana20> Dont think so
<Munsko> or some mass method to install os in hard drives
<andriana20> Ffs
<andriana20> We re in a rural area
<andriana20> Dont think too complex
<andriana20> It was some time ago
<Munsko> i mean an industry that make the drives
<Munsko> to sell them in pcs
<andriana20> NO...
<andriana20> No industry munko
<andriana20> It is the same hdd
<Munsko> hmm+
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> i suggest you to ask in ##hardware
<Munsko> i ran out of ideas
<Munsko> they should know how do the job
<andriana20> Come on, it shouldnt be that complex
<Munsko> it looks like that
<Munsko> you dont have much options
<andriana20> What size is the alternate
<Munsko> like 715mb
<Munsko> i dont think you could cut it more
<andriana20> It has to read dvd
<andriana20> No other way
<andriana20> My friend told me the guy that inst w7 had a disk
<andriana20> That disk had to be a dvd, otherwkse it makes no sense
<andriana20> W7 32 bit is quite large size
<Munsko> yes
<Munsko> it should have a dvd reader
<Munsko> and put in in the machien someway
<Munsko> machine*
<andriana20> Ok
<andriana20> But is there any lubuntu version <700mb? Just in case
<Munsko> hmm
<Munsko> let me see
<Munsko> 722 and 715 the less big
<Munsko> you could also see how make your bios recogniz usb stick
<andriana20> Which ones??
<Munsko> 16.04 and 18.04
<andriana20> 18.04 is 715??
<Munsko> yes
<andriana20> Ohh
<andriana20> We re so close..
<Munsko> yes, is a pity
<andriana20> W7 32 bit sizes 2.38gb
<andriana20> It has to add up
<andriana20> Dvd technology has released 20 years now
<Munsko> wait
<Munsko> i found something
<Munsko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Munsko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
<Munsko> it should allow you to make a minimmal installation and with internet just download to get the full distro
<andriana20> What is a minimal installation?
<Munsko> something like the basic things for OS to work
<andriana20> @munsko sorry , browser refreshed
<andriana20> I lost what u typed
<Munsko> ok
<andriana20> Even the link
<Munsko> i found the netboot way
<Munsko> looks like it could be burned in cd
<Munsko> weight like 70mb
<andriana20> Oh
<andriana20> But is that lubuntu?
<Munsko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Munsko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
<Munsko> yes, looks like that
#lubuntu 2020-07-17
<flyback> any way to get rid of this "close" part of a apps taskbar setting
<flyback> it
<flyback> is a absolutely diaster
<flyback> if the mouse stutters
<vangkep_> luv lubuntu
<zoey> hi, got problem with Quassel IRC (latest kubuntu 64 bit), after connection is always changing my nick into zoey_ (all adresses, ports etc are correct)
<lubot> <nihal697> @zoey [<zoey> hi, got problem with Quassel IRC (latest kubuntu 64 bit), after connectio …], Sure its kubuntu not lubuntu?
<zoey> Kubuntu 20.4, Quassel v0.13.1 (dist-3778a12)
<lubot> <nihal697> @zoey [<zoey> Kubuntu 20.4, Quassel v0.13.1 (dist-3778a12)], Its lubuntu specific chat :3
<zoey> ok, sorry, so why client had choose this channel as default?
<lubot> <nihal697> Who knows?
<zoey> solution gaven at this channel should gave me all answers
<lubot> <nihal697> Not me, i never lost control.
<zoey> One world please.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Quassel in Ubuntu is the same throughout the flavors. We do have some information in our Lubuntu manual regarding setup that may be helpful for setting your nick and channels. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quassel_IRC.html
<lubot> <nihal697> @zoey [<zoey> One world please.], ^
<zoey> nihal697 how much?
<andriana20> @munsko hello guys
<lubot> <nihal697> @zoey [<zoey> nihal697 how much?], How much what? … And u shud use @ before username
<andriana20> @nihal1697 hello. i finally was able to install lubuntu. the pc had a dvd drive.
<lubot> <nihal697> Its nihal697
<lubot> <nihal697> Why dont you guys just use telegram lol
<andriana20> but i still have the resolution issue. in preferences, the system is locked on 840*640 pixels, while my screen default is 1280*720. do you guys know what i could do? i am using lubuntu now , so no telegram
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> but i still have the resolution issue. in preferences, the system i …], You can install it on ur phone, or on lubuntu or just use the web version. … Anyways.
<andriana20> No phone availible right now. letțs move on
<Munsko> congratz
<andriana20> thanks Munsko
<andriana20> you at least understand the situation quite clearly
<Munsko> did you checked monitor settings?
<andriana20> yes
<andriana20> it only has 840*680 as a choice
<Munsko> and refresh rate?
<andriana20> 72hz
<andriana20> yesterday, i tried to sudo a grub file and edited it
<Munsko> im not sure, but i think that the refresh rate allows some resolutions
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> you at least understand the situation quite clearly], Send a screenshot
<andriana20> that caused lubuntu to not boot
<Munsko> yes, i remember that
<andriana20> i am on this slow system
<andriana20> and no phone
<andriana20> so screenshot is a bit difficult right now
<apt-ghetto> What resolutions are listed with xrandr?
<Munsko> check if you have "screengrab"
<Munsko> that allows you the screnshoot
<Munsko> with Imp Pnt key
<andriana20> dont know of that key
<andriana20> @apt-ghetto i have not run xrandr
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> dont know of that key], Print screen key
<andriana20> no real knowledge of this os guys
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @apt-ghetto i have not run xrandr], Run then
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> no real knowledge of this os guys], Stop whining pliz
<andriana20> @nihal1697 lol, only one whining i see is you dude. explaining isnt whining
<andriana20> like i said, dont have knowledge of lubuntu. so you cant expect me to run a command i do not know of
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> @nihal1697 lol, only one whining i see is you dude. explaining isnt …], No real knowledge lady gaga gay stuff isnt explaining .
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> like i said, dont have knowledge of lubuntu. so you cant expect me …], Its not lubuntu specific . … Run `xrandr` in terminal
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> like i said, dont have knowledge of lubuntu. so you cant expect me …], Tried?
<andriana20> xrandr only mentions 840&680
<apt-ghetto> Which driver is in use? `lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"`
<lubot> <nihal697> @andriana20 [<andriana20> xrandr only mentions 840&680], Noice
<andriana20> @apt-ghetto this command will check which driver?
<apt-ghetto> These are two commands: the first lists all PCI devices and the second filters for graphic card related stuff
<andriana20> so i suspect first is `lspci -nnk
<apt-ghetto> Yes, you can read the manual with `man lspci`
<andriana20> i got a very big text log as a return
<andriana20> i ll send it on pm
<apt-ghetto> No, don't send it on pm
<apt-ghetto> If you have executet both commands, the output should be 2 - 4 lines
<andriana20> already sent
<apt-ghetto> That is useless
<andriana20> sure
<andriana20> alright. executed both
<andriana20> got a 10-line return
<andriana20> now?
<apt-ghetto> Try `lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:" | pastebinit` and share the URL
<andriana20> it wont execute
<andriana20> just empty prompt on next line after hitting enter
<andriana20> wait
<andriana20> got smth
<andriana20> guys, this is my hardware, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dxsMn3xsq7/
<andriana20> if anyone knows how i can get my screen s 1280*720 res back as a choice, instead of the one i m stuck at (840*680) please inform
<flyback> any way to disable "close" in each apps right click menu?
<flyback> it's too easy to accidentely set off with a stray mouse click
<flyback> really BAD design
<wxl> flyback: presumedly you mean the context menu of the window manager and not of the application itself? e.g. there's no close in firefox
<wxl> so you have to click on the window label (a relatively narrow space), right click, scroll all the way down to the bottom of that menu, and then click to get to close. that's one really crazy stray mouse click you're having
<wxl> i'll point out, too, kde functions fairly similarly
<wxl> as does windows
<Andriana20> Hi a
<Andriana20> hi all
<Andriana20> Is anyone availible to assist?
<guiverc> Andriana20, ask your question, people will read & answer when they are able to (please try and keep to a single line, and patience helps)
<Andriana20> Good Evening,I have a computer, year 2005 with the following features:Cpu AMD Sempron 3000+ Palermo 90nm, RAM: 512MB, motherboard microstar LS-7135, graphics AL1716 (1280x1024) 16MB ATI VGAInitially the computer was running windows 7 home 32-bit, but due to a slow response, I decided to install lubuntu 18.04.4 32-bit. Everything went great with the
<Andriana20> installation, except for an issue. Back when i was at windows, the system ran at 1280x780 resolution (confirmed it recently, so its tested resolution that works. About the 1280x1024 in the specs, i got it from speccy, but maybe this resolution also works on my screen.) Unfortunately in lubuntu, the only option for resolution now in screen
<Andriana20> preferences, is 640x480, 72hz, without giving other options for better clarity (the ones I mentioned above). The first time I tried to resolve the issue, I found a forum post that suggested I use the command 'sudo nano/etc/default/grub'  to edit the file's text line from # GRUB_TERMINAL = console to GRUB_TERMINAL = console . After saving it, the
<Andriana20> 1280x780 option returned to the preferences.  I selected it,  saved it, but it instantly disappeared . After that, and restarting the computer, the system could no longer load lubuntu os in any way and i had to reinstall them via dvd. Since then, I have obviously avoided doing such an action again, but with the little knowledge I have, i ran
<Andriana20> xrandir on the terminal,  but unfortunately the only available resolution shown is 640*480.. Do you have any solutions to this?  Any help will be aplreciated..
#lubuntu 2020-07-18
<guiverc> Andriana20, looking at your video may help, `sudo lshw -C video |pastebinit`
<Andriana20> guiverc unfrtely i have no access to that pc atm.
<Andriana20> I get access fir 3-4 hours the last four days,  as i am lending a hand to a friend
<Andriana20> So it's 3-4 hours a day
<Andriana20> So,  what will this command offer?
<Andriana20> Oh wait,  i pasted my video earlier today to someone who also tried to help me
<Andriana20> Maybe if you update the chat history log,  you can gind it
<Andriana20> If it wasnt the video,  ut was definitely something related to it. It was a link i shared that was generated by the terminal though a command
<Andriana20> It was 7-8 hours ago
<guiverc> that command lists-hardware of class video & pastebin's result
<Andriana20> think you can look for it?
<guiverc> not currently sorry.
<Andriana20> so what can i possibly do after that?
<guiverc> (it's not in my chat history as I wasn't online, it'll be on irclogs)
<Andriana20> I ve looked for different solutions.  Some say updating the drivers..)(though my gpu is quite old)  others suggest unplugging the vga cable and replugging it
<Andriana20> I mean,  there jas to be a way.  Right?
<guiverc> A 18.04 release means the 2018-April release, for your old machine the 'drivers' (kernel modules) will already be far newer than your hardware in my opinion.  Some older hardware has support dropped (often for security reasons), but I don't know about your video hardware, 512 in tiny & i've not used <1GB machines in a long time (with rare exception)
<Andriana20> So there isn't any way to get through this?
<guiverc> I don't know, I can only give my opinion (limited details of your box, why I asked for lshw details) & my experience with 384MB or tiny RAM machines is old, and applies to older releases (older kernels & software stacks thus may not all apply)
<Andriana20> Ram size shouldnt matter at all over this resolution issue.  I  had a proper resolution on windows 7 while on 512 ram
<Andriana20> Then i could install the older softwafe
<Andriana20> Software needed,  i do not see an issue
<Andriana20> Low specs was the reason i booted lubuntu in the first place
<lubot> <kc2bez> Linux can't fix hardware.
<Andriana20> You do realise it sounds strange for an os thats especially designed for older systems too,  to be called on lack of support?
<Andriana20> kc2bez who said anything about fixing hardware?  Hardware is in quite good state
<Andriana20> It's lubuntu's missing the ability to detect the components
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<Andriana20> kc2bez No matter which direction you are taking,  you can't escape which one you took in the past. If component drivers are missing,  it's not a user's problem
<Andriana20> So if the developers detect any lack of that type,  they may work on it
<Andriana20> What do you recommend then?
<Andriana20> I ve seen systems of 2002 run on fine resolution.  Thats not thebissue
<Andriana20> It surely idnt
<Andriana20> Isnt'
<lubot> <kc2bez> Without the computer in question it is difficult to troubleshoot.
<Andriana20> I ve already given the components
<Andriana20> graphics AL1716 (1280x1024) 16MB ATI VGA
<Andriana20> Not a big deal
<lubot> <kc2bez> True but it is difficult to try suggestions without testing on the hardware.
<Andriana20> Will you be available to talk in 13.5 hours from now?
<Andriana20> ! Lets call an arrangement so this is ended
<lubot> <kc2bez> We're all volunteers here so there isn't necessarily a schedule. I may possibly be around or someone else may be around. Just post when you are at the computer.
<Andriana20> Listen,  i did post 8 hours ago,  about the exact same problem,  even after binpasting the link overhere and i got no respond
<lubot> <kc2bez> 8 hours ago I was at work and unable to be in the channel.
<Andriana20> I do need to have specifically someone who can handle this during a specific time period e
<guiverc> Andriana20, 8 hours ago I was asleep (~2am), if you want support that fits you, use paid support, not volunteers
<Andriana20> Could you urge one of your best troubleshooters to shed some attention on this?
<wxl> go post it on the forum and the mailing list
<Andriana20> How will a post givee a solution?  Live commucation is needed
<wxl> because if you provide all the information needed, someone will be able to work with it
<flyback> wxl, on the taskbar
<flyback> I don't remember lxde having "close" on the very bottom
<Andriana20> any european troublesholters?
<wxl> flyback: it does
<flyback> ok
<flyback> thx
<flyback> I think I fixed it
<wxl> Andriana20: you could sit here and keep trying, hoping and praying that you'll get what you're looking for. or you could make a post. or i'm sure you could find many a person you could pay to do what you want. as far as free support is concerned, though, beggars can't be choosers…
<flyback> now if you hit close on purpose or accident it just goes to tray
<flyback> and keeps running
<Andriana20> wlx what the hell are you talking about malaka?
<wxl> malaka?
<Andriana20> Who gave you the absurd impression i am begging to anyone?
<Andriana20> I dont know anything about beggars,  but big mouth chatters can definitely be chllsers
<wxl> the dictionary https://www.thefreedictionary.com/begging
<Andriana20> Choosers
<wxl> " To ask (someone) for something in an urgent or humble manner"
<Andriana20> Hahahah
<Andriana20> Then look for ' live technical support'
<wxl> whatever you want to call it, you've been offered lots of options. it's up to you what you want to do with it.
<Andriana20> Maybe the Software Development company could pay for some staff to do so.  So users don't come to be cled beggars for asking for help for a piece of software that requres technical knowledge on the user's side
<guiverc> Software Development company??  Lubuntu is created by volunteers, not a company.
<wxl> ^ exactly what three of us have been trying to explain
<wxl> that said, i even said there are many folks that would be willing to do what you want for a fee, so like you said, money can make things happen
<Andriana20> It is true i was offered options.  But let me decide whether it has been helpful.  Because by that logic,  i could go to a hospital and the nurses tell me to ask somdwhere else for my medical assistance
<wxl> whcih they sometimes do
<Andriana20> That is an option offering,  but i asked for a simple solution.  Its oksy though
<wxl> small towns often don't have the facilities larger hospitals do
<Andriana20> You can see it any way you want to
<wxl> if it's a simple solutiojn, then it doesn't require "live assistance"
<wxl> go post to the forum if you want simple
<Andriana20> Then they should be provided ones
<wxl> you have been provided options
<Andriana20> Or else these hospitals arent working properly
<wxl> you just, apparently, don't like them?
<Andriana20> Just apparently,  they are not givng a solution
<wxl> go post to the forum
<wxl> all the information you have
<Andriana20> Listen,  you have already expressed your view on what is happening
<wxl> i'm sure you will get your solution
<wxl> or if you want to deal with someone live exactly at the time of your choosing, pay someone to do it
<oerheks> there are more people reading and answering on forums than irc.
<wxl> otherwise, you can continue with what you're doing (posting here over and over, i.e. repeating the same behavior and expecting different results)
<Andriana20> Wxl Why dont you tell me ablut my behavkor?
<wxl> oh forget it
<wxl> good luck
<lubot> <kc2bez> @oerheks [<oerheks> there are more people reading and answering on forums than irc.], It also works better for asynchronous support
<Andriana20> What are you tracing?
<Andriana20> Good luck to you to
<Andriana20> Gold luck with the human beings you are negotiating with aswell
<Andriana20> In thefuture
<Andriana20> It can mean th difference
<tomreyn> Andriana20: i think you made your point. let's move on to something else now.
<Andriana20> And also the persoective you use to view someone's situation
<Munsko> theres lubuntu-specific apps developed in lxqt?
<Munsko> i mean, the developer team of lubuntu have made specifical programs for the distro or are they shared with other lxqt os?
<guiverc> Munsko, members of the Lubuntu team have created scripts, apps & code that is used by Lubuntu, but it's not been reserved for ourselves, it's been pushed/offered upstream to LXQt & other Qt users  (I don't see Lubuntu as a lxqt OS, it's Ubuntu with LXQt which can use non-Qt apps too)
<Munsko> i see, maybe my question is a bit strange
<Munsko> but i was thinking about the translations
<Munsko> maybe theres needed some help to translate the apps
<Munsko> like the locale(the global system) and specific apps
<guiverc> sorry I'm not equipped to offer anything on language/translations
<Munsko> hmm
<Munsko> i didnt get what you mean
<Munsko> i was wondering if the development team need help with translations
<guiverc> sorry, thank you for offering, I don't know anything about translations so cannot offer any advice or answers on that topic sorry. You'll need to wait for others.
<Munsko> oh, now i get it
<Munsko> i will search in forums
<guiverc> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/how-to-help-with-lubuntu-translation/732/2
<Munsko> i was just in that topic lol
<Munsko> thanks
 * guiverc :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Munsko [<Munsko> i was wondering if the development team need help with translations], the translation platform is not yet online.
<Munsko> i see
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Munsko [<Munsko> i see], will be launched for some programs and for translations of the lubuntu manual
<Munsko> make translations in a text file is very unpractical,right?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Munsko [<Munsko> make translations in a text file is very unpractical,right?], the translation platform is weblate, separate the phrases for the translation, I do not recommend that you do it yet
<Munsko> well, lets wait so
<lubot> <N0um3n0> you are from?
<Munsko> i have some extra time this days and i tought about help a bit
<Munsko> argentina
<Munsko> since i know 0 about programation i thought in translations
<lubot> <N0um3n0> you have a spanish group in #lubuntu-es
<Munsko> yes, theres just 1 guy, 3 bots and chan lol
<Munsko> i dont need the translations, just wanted to help
<lubot> <N0um3n0> is linked with telegram group, with 358 persons
<lubot> <N0um3n0> no problem with that
<Munsko> if i speak there they will see it?
<Munsko> and vice versa?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> yes
<Munsko> i see
<Munsko> tought it was abandoned or something like that
<luigi> hi
<andriana20> Good Evening,I have a computer, year 2005 with the following features:Cpu AMD Sempron 3000+ Palermo 90nm, RAM: 512MB, motherboard microstar LS-7135, graphics ATI Radeon 9200 PRO (1280x1024) VGA Initially the computer was running windows 7 home 32-bit, but due to a slow response, I decided to install lubuntu 18.04.4 32-bit. Everything went great
<andriana20> with the installation, except for an issue. Back when i was at windows, the system ran at 1280x780 resolution (confirmed it recently, so its tested resolution that works. About the 1280x1024 in the specs, i got it from speccy, but maybe this resolution also works on my screen.) Unfortunately in lubuntu, the only option for resolution now in screen
<andriana20> preferences, is 640x480, 72hz, without giving other options for better clarity (the ones I mentioned above). The first time I tried to resolve the issue, I found a forum post that suggested I use the command 'sudo nano/etc/default/grub'  to edit the file's text line from # GRUB_TERMINAL = console to GRUB_TERMINAL = console . After saving it, the
<andriana20> 1280x780 option returned to the preferences.  I selected it,  saved it, but it instantly disappeared . After that, and restarting the computer, the system could no longer load lubuntu os in any way and i had to reinstall them via dvd. Since then, I have obviously avoided doing such an action again, but with the little knowledge I have, i ran
<andriana20> xrandir on the terminal,  but unfortunately the only available resolution shown is 640*480.. Do you have any solutions to this?  Any help will be appreciated..
<diogenes_> andriana20, run in terminal: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> ahare the url
<andriana20> ok
<andriana20> one sec
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/9i8x
<diogenes_> andriana20, and now: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> it returns no such catalog or file exists 8(
<diogenes_> andriana20, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i agpgart | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> Ok, it run, but nothing returned by terminal
<andriana20> shall i now run the previous one?
<diogenes_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep agpgart
<diogenes_> does it show anything?
<andriana20> ran again, but no output
<diogenes_> ok this one: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i radeon | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> got it
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/9x3u
<diogenes_> ok let's see the entire xorg log: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/w32c
<diogenes_> andriana20, ls usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> no such file or catalog
<diogenes_> oh sorry my bad, i ate a slash: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> wrong
<andriana20> oh ok
<diogenes_> ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> multitasking :)
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/dj3a
<andriana20> is that any help?
<diogenes_> andriana20, not so fast.
<diogenes_> andriana20, xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> ok @diogenes_
<andriana20> it said
<andriana20> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<andriana20> and then returned
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/8zgs1
<diogenes_> andriana20, cvt 1280 780 | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/drcn
<diogenes_> andriana20, now run here in the chat: /exec xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<andriana20> run in the chat? how!
<andriana20> i copied and pressed enter
<andriana20> did it work?
<diogenes_> and did you get any result?
<andriana20> noo...
<diogenes_> ok then  in terminal:  xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }' | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<diogenes_> nothing more?
<andriana20> unfortunately no
<diogenes_> andriana20, ok we can try a thing a bit risky one but all is fixable.
<andriana20> ok
<andriana20> letțs do it
<diogenes_> andriana20, sudo mkdir /usr/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> just say when done
<andriana20> no such directory or catalog exists
<andriana20> file*
<diogenes_> oh wait
<diogenes_>  sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<andriana20> done
<andriana20> ok
<diogenes_> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf
<andriana20> a text file opened
<andriana20> 20-vesa.conf
<andriana20> (leafpad:6044): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 22:11:37.686: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<andriana20> this is what the terminal returned
<diogenes_> ok in minute i'll give you what to paste into that opened document.
<andriana20> ok
<andriana20> hope it goes well
<diogenes_> andriana20, one more output i need (run it in another terminal):  cvt 640 480 | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/12rj
<diogenes_> into that empty document paste the content of the following link: http://dpaste.com/3QM0FGF
<diogenes_> close, save and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> ok , a quick question first
<andriana20> do we want 1280x780 or 1280x1024 (max screen res)?
<diogenes_> andriana20, we take one step at a time.
<andriana20> ok
<andriana20> save file??
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> close, save and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> close what?
<diogenes_> yeah, first save then close :)
<andriana20> oh
<andriana20> ok
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/s1uf
<diogenes_> andriana20, i missed a few lines, again because mutitasking, run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf
<andriana20> ok, a file opened
<andriana20> terminal returned (leafpad:6164): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 22:26:06.854: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<andriana20> 20-vesa.conf
<diogenes_> remove everything and paste the following: http://dpaste.com/24ZQXAB
<diogenes_> save, close and: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> https://termbin.com/1d58
<diogenes_> ok looks good, now before you reboot, write down somewhere the following command: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf && systemctl reboot
<andriana20> like on a paper?
<diogenes_> if after reboot you get a black screen with a blinking cursor then you need to:
<diogenes_> 1) press ctrl+alt+f1
<andriana20> sh!t
<diogenes_> 2) enter your username and password
<andriana20> last time it gave me this black screen with the cursor i couldnt do anything
<diogenes_> 3) sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf && systemctl reboot
<andriana20> i did ctrlaltf5 and it didnt respond
<diogenes_> now write those command down on a paper and go ahead and reboot
<diogenes_> in any case if you have a DVD, we can always boot from DVD and fix the problem from there.
<diogenes_> i mean not reinstalling but fixing.
<andriana20> oh ok
<andriana20> tell me when i should reboot
<andriana20> i wont be able to type
<diogenes_> now
<andriana20> wish me luck
<diogenes_> luck :)
<andriana20> diogenes_ the system rebooted
<diogenes_> and?
<andriana20> but still in the same resolution :(
<diogenes_> and what does xrandr say?
<andriana20> Still says 640*480 at all cases. Damn
<andriana20> As if we did nothing
<andriana20> That's sickening
<andriana20> We did all we could?
<diogenes_>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana20> One sec
<andriana2027> its like a HUGE text @diogenes_
<diogenes_> hm?
<andriana2027> a very big text returned on terminal
<andriana2027> i ll send it in private
<diogenes_> no wait, it shoukd have returned only url
<diogenes_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<andriana2027> i ll try once more
<andriana2027> https://termbin.com/3d3m
<diogenes_> andriana2027, run: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf
<andriana2027>  it returned nothing
<diogenes_> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-vesa.conf
<diogenes_> i'll send you in private what to put in there.
<andriana2027> ok
<andriana2027> the 20-esa file is empty
<andriana20> diogenes_
<andriana20> It rebooted
<andriana20> Same
<andriana20> Unfortunately
<diogenes_> ok in priv i'll give you another one.
<andriana2042> hi
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @aptghetto [Try it with the opensource driver instead of the proprietary], also with the openscource one the system keeps crashing
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> don't know what to do anymore
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> it's getting worse
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RHdvfsjQfs/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/ReoVaJT.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], kernel panic while booting
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y8Vmxq5wVF/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jRyshT8VkK/
<oerheks> at least you have the recent bios
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'll remove teamviewer … but it'll crash anyway
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @oerheks [<oerheks> at least you have the recent bios], I try keeping it up to date … this is beta … but it happens with stable too
<oerheks> maybe you suffer a bad ram issue, try to determin what memory is bad?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @oerheks [<oerheks> maybe you suffer a bad ram issue, try to determin what memory is bad?], I also think in this direction
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], but I already tested a lot
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> could it be that it's a mobo issue ? … maybe i have to take it back to the shop  … it's new from december 2019
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> the weird thing is … I started with Linux in december … and it has been always stable … it's like 2 months now that i have random crashes … multiple in 30mins
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> good night guys
#lubuntu 2020-07-19
<sandroestaproban> eeeeee
<sandroestaproban> alguien aqui
<Munsko> sandroestaproban, try #lubuntu-es
<sandroestaproban> como
<Munsko> "/join #lubuntu-es"
<Munsko> pon ese codigo son las comillas
<Munsko> en el cuadro
<sandroestaproban> gracias
<santimir[m]> hey guys, wifi is disconnecting every 20' or so, unless I manually `run sudo service network-manager restart`
<santimir[m]> I'm pretty sure that's not the way to go. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> santimir[m]: check your logs about it:     journalctl -b     are the full logs since boot (maybe start at the bottom there),    journalctl -k    are just kernel events. press q to quit. you're looking for something about network-manager (abbreviated 'nm'), or something specific to your wireless driver. which driver you have dpeends on which hardware you have. you can determine the hardware using    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet)
<tomreyn> controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> santimir[m]: the last bit again (it hit the line break): you can determine the hardware using    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<chieta> how to turn off the monitor after xtrlock ? try using xset dpms force off but still the monitor up in a while https://askubuntu.com/questions/7295/how-to-turn-off-the-display-via-the-command-line
<writerlife> hummmm
<writerlife> algum sobrevivente da brasnet aqui?
<lubot> its_Kyle was added by: its_Kyle
<santimir[m]> <tomreyn "santimir: the last bit again (it"> termbin.com/23kh
<santimir[m]> thanks, magic command
<tomreyn> santimir[m]: so, looking at it, which one do you seem to have, and what seems to be its driver?
<santimir[m]> I don't quite follow what we're doing. I know we listed the pci devices, and I guess we need a driver/program that communicates the network card with something else?
<santimir[m]> but I believe this will be useful...
<santimir[m]> Jul 19 16:39:59 eoan NetworkManager[13758]: <info>  [1595173199.2197] rfkill3: found Wi-Fi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.3/0000:01:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill3) (driver rtl8821ae)
<santimir[m]> i.e  is the option 1
<santimir[m]> But i don't get why we listed ethernet as that's related to cable connections? (apologizes for the ignorance(
<santimir[m]> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> santimir[m]: so looking at https://termbin.com/23kh you seem to have two network communication devides.
<tomreyn> one of them is an ethernet device, so for wired networking. then the other one must be the wireless one, which is causing problems.
<tomreyn> the wireless one is a "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8821]"
<tomreyn> the driver being used for it is rtl8821ae
<tomreyn> on some kernel versions, and sometimes on most kernel versions, some wireless chipsets do not work well, or at all.
<tomreyn> yours seems to not work well. maybe this is a generic problem with your driver on this kernel version. which ubuntu and kernel version are you running there?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<santimir[m]> 20.04, and uname -r outputs 5.4.0-40-generic
<santimir[m]> I can run the command if it's necessary
<santimir[m]> found this post: https://medium.com/@elmaxx/rtl8821ae-wifi-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-4c1286524afa
<santimir[m]> but they the git repo isn't there anymore
<tomreyn> santimir[m]: i can't seemto find a better driver than the one integrated into your linux version. if you like, post the logs and i can have a look at what's failing.
<tomreyn> the log line you posted earlier does not help
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
